# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية اللبناني

## هيثم الفقى

مرسوم اشتراعي رقم 90 - صادر في 16/9/1983 


*الكتاب الأول - أصول المحاكمات*

*باب تمهيدي - مبادئ عامة*

المادة 1- القضاء سلطة مستقلة تجاه السلطات الأخرى في تحقيق الدعاوى والحكم فيها، لا يحد من استقلالها أي قيد لا ينص عليه الدستور. 

المادة 2- على المحاكم أن تتقيد بمبدأ تسلسل القواعد. عند تعارض أحكام المعاهدات الدولية مع أحكام القانون العادي، تتقدم في مجال التطبيق الأولى على الثانية. لا يجوز للمحاكم أن تعلن بطلان أعمال السلطة الاشتراعية لعدم انطباق القوانين العادية على الدستور أو المعاهدات الدولية. 

المادة 3- لا يجوز للقاضي أن يضع أحكامه في صيغة الأنظمة. 

المادة 4- لا يجوز للقاضي تحت طائلة اعتباره مستنكفاً عن إحقاق الحق: 1- أن يمتنع عن الحكم بحجة غموض النص أو انتقائه. 2- أن يتأخر بغير سبب عن إصدار الحكم. وعند غموض النص يفسره القاضي بالمعنى الذي يحدث معه أثراً يكون متوافقاً مع الغرض منه ومؤمناً التناسق بينه وبين النصوص الأخرى. وعند انتفاء النص يعتمد القاضي المبادئ العامة والعرف والإنصاف. 

المادة 5- تسري قوانين أصول المحاكمات الجديدة فوراً على ما لم يكن قد فصل فيه من الدعاوى أو تم من الإجراءات قبل تاريخ العمل بها، وتستثنى من ذلك: 1- القوانين المعدلة للاختصاص متى كان تاريخ العمل بها لاحقاً لختام المحاكمة في الدعوى أو لصدور حكم فصل في مسألة متعلقة بالموضوع. 2- القوانين المعدلة للمهل متى كانت المهلة قد بدأت قبل العمل بها. 3- القوانين المنظمة لطرق الطعن بالنسبة لما صدر من الأحكام أو القرارات التحكيمية قبل تاريخ العمل بها متى كانت هذه القوانين ملغية أو منشئة لطريق من تلك الطرق. 4- القوانين المنظمة للتنفيذ الجبري بالنسبة لما صدر من الأحكام والقرارات قبل تاريخ العمل بها متى كانت هذه القوانين تجيز التنفيذ أو تمنعه. 

المادة 6- تتبع القواعد العامة في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية إذا وجد نقص في القوانين والقواعد الإجرائية الأخرى. 


*الباب الأول - الدعوى*

*الفصل الأول - أحكام عامة*

المادة 7- الدعوى هي الحق الذي يعود لكل ذي مطلب بأن يتقدم به إلى القضاء للحكم له بموضوعه. وهي بالنسبة إلى الخصم الحق بأن يدلي بأسباب دفاع أو بدفوع ترمي إلى دحض ذلك المطلب. ويكون حق الادعاء وحق الدفاع لكل شخص طبيعي أو معنوي لبناني أو أجنبي. 

المادة 8- للنيابة العامة حق الادعاء في الأحوال التي عينها القانون، والأحوال المتعلقة بالنظام العام عند حدوث وقائع أو أفعال من شأنها المساس به. 

المادة 9- تكون الدعوى مباحة لكل من له مصلحة قانونية قائمة، أو لمن يهدف منها إلى تثبيت حق أنكر وجوده أو الاحتياط لدفع ضرر محدق أو مستقبل أو الاستيثاق من حق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع فيه، وذلك باستثناء الحالات التي يحصر فيها القانون بأشخاص يحدد صفتهم حق تقديم طلب أو دحضه أو الدفاع عن مصلحة معينة. ولا يقبل أي طلب أو دفع أو دفاع صادر عن أو ضد شخص لا صفة له. 

المادة 10- حق الادعاء وحق الدفاع مقيدان بحسن استعمالهما، فكل طلب أو دفاع أو دفع يدلي به تعسفاً يرد ويعرض من تقدم به للتعويض عن الضرر المسبب عنه. 

المادة 11- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 يحكم على الخصم المتعسف بغرامة قدرها أربعين ألف ليرة على الأقل ومليونا ليرة على الأكثر تقضي بها المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها. 

المادة 12- يرجع في الأهلية للتقاضي إلى قانون دولة المتقاضي. ويرجع إلى قانون دولة فاقدي الأهلية أو ناقصيها أو المفقودين فيما خص الإشراف عليهم وتمثيلهم. 

المادة 13- على المحكمة، في كل مرحلة من مراحل المحاكمة، أن تتحقق من الأهلية للتقاضي ومن صحة تمثيل فاقدي الأهلية أو ناقصيها أو المفقودين. 

المادة 14- إذا كان قانون الأحوال الشخصية الذي يخضع له أحد الخصوم يوجب على ممثل فاقدي الأهلية أو ناقصيها أو المفقودين الحصول على ترخيص من القضاء بالتقاضي فللمحكمة التي يجب أن تقام الدعوى لديها أن تمنحه هذا الترخيص ويبقى صالحاً في جميع مراحل المحاكمة والتنفيذ. 

المادة 15- معدلة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 والقانون رقم 144 تاريخ 29/10/1999 
إذا أقيمت الدعوى على فاقد الأهلية أو ناقصها أو على مفقود ولم يكن له ممثل قانوني أو إذا أقيمت على متقاضي تبين أنه متوفى أو توفي أثناء المحاكمة وتعذر تعيين ورثته، جاز للمحكمة الناظرة بالدعوى إجراء التبليغات عن طريق النشر في الجريدة الرسمية وفي جريدتين يوميتين محليتين تعينهما. بعد مرور شهرين على آخر نشر تعين المحكمة ممثلاً خاصاً يقوم مقام الممثل القانوني أو الورثة إذا لم يحضر ممثل قانوني عن الورثة أو عن فاقد الأهلية أو المفقود. يبقى الممثل الخاص محتفظاً بهذه الصفة في جميع أطوار المحاكمة وأمام دوائر التنفيذ ريثما يتم تعيين الممثل القانوني أو تعيين الورثة. لا يحق للممثل الخاص الإقرار أو التنازل أو الإسقاط أو عقد الصلح أو الرضوخ. تحدد أتعاب الممثل الخاص بقرار من المحكمة التي عينته وتعتبر من نفقات الدعوى. 


*الفصل الثاني - تصنيف الدعاوى*

المادة 16- تتعين صفة الدعوى بالنظر إلى الحق الذي تحميه، فهي شخصية إذا كان الحق شخصياً، وعينية إذا كان عينياً، ومختلطة إذا تناول موضوعها الحقين معاً أو كانت ترمي إلى تنفيذ عقد قائم على حق عيني أو إلغاء هذا العقد أو فسخه أو إبطاله. أما الدعاوى التي لا تدخل في الفئات المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى لا سيما المختصة بحقوق غير مالية فتعتبر بحكم الدعاوى الشخصية. 

المادة 17- تكون الدعوى منقولة إذا كان موضوع الحق الذي ترمي إلى حمايته منقولاً، وتكون عقارية عندما تتعلق بحق عينين على عقار أو بحيازته. 

المادة 18- تقسم الدعاوى العينية العقارية، بحسب الغرض المقصود منها، إلى دعاوى الحق ودعاوى الحيازة. 

المادة 19- يخضع تصنيف الدعاوى لأحكام القانون اللبناني. 


*الفصل الثالث - دعاوى الحيازة*

المادة 20- دعاوى الحيازة نوعان: 1- دعوى منع التعرض التي ترمي إلى منع الاعتداء على الحيازة. 2- دعوى استرداد الحيازة التي ترمي إلى استرداد الحائز حيازة سلبت منه عنوة. 

المادة 21- يشترط لدعوى منع التعرض: 1- أن يكون المدعي حائزاً بنفسه أو بواسطة سلفة لحق عيني عقاري أصلي حيازة هادئة وعلنية وغير ملتبسة ومستمرة سنة على الأقل قبل التعرض. لا تعتبر الحيازة منقضية إذا حال دون مباشرة السيطرة الفعلية على الحق مانع وقتي ناشئ عن قوة قاهرة. 
2- أن يكون قد وقع تعرض للمدعي في حيازته بعمل من شأنه الحد من ممارسته تلك الحيازة، سواء كان هذا العمل تاماً أو كان مشروعاً فيه بأشغال تؤدي إلى التعرض لحيازته، وسواء حصلت هذه الأشغال في عقار هو في حيازة المدعي أو حصلت في عقار للغير وكان من شأنها إلحاق الضرر بذلك العقار. 

المادة 22- يشترط لدعوى استرداد الحيازة: 1- أن يكون المدعي حائزاً لحق عيني عقاري أصلي حيازة مادية تستجمع الشروط المعينة لها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة، باستثناء شرط استمرارها مدة سنة على الأقل قبل سلب الحيازة. 
2- أن تكون حيازة المدعي قد سلبت منه فحرم من الانتفاع بها. 

المادة 23- تقبل أيضاً دعوى الحيازة بنوعيها من الحائز العرضي كالوديع والمرتهن والمستأجر والمزارع وصاحب الامتياز في ملك الدولة العام، باستثناء الحالة التي تكون الدعوى موجهة فيها ضد من استمد الحائز العرضي حقوقه منه. 

المادة 24- لا تقبل دعوى الحيازة إلا خلال سنة من تاريخ وقوع التعرض أو الغصب ما لم يبق خفياً أو يكن سببه مشوباً بغموض أو التباس وحيث تبدأ مهلة السنة عندئذ من تاريخ كشف الحائز للتعرض أو تيقنه منه. 

المادة 25- لا يجوز الجمع بين دعوى الحيازة ودعوى الحق، فمن أقام دعوى الحق يعتبر متنازلاً عن دعوى الحيازة إلا إذا اعتدي على حيازته أثناء النظر في دعوى الحق، أو إذا أقام دعوى الحق بصورة استطرادية مع دعوى الحيازة وفي هذه الحال ينظر فيها عند الحكم برد دعوى الحيازة. 

المادة 26- لا يجوز للمدعى عليه بدعوى الحيازة أن يقيم دعوى الحق إلا بعد إزالة التعدي الصادر عنه. 

المادة 27- لا يجوز للقاضي الذي ينظر في دعوى الحيازة أن يتطرق إلى الحق الأصلي أو أن يبني حكمه على أسباب أو مستندات تتعلق بهذا الحق إلا إذا استند إليها لتقدير نوع الحيازة وتوافر شروطها القانونية. يكون الحكم بدعوى الحيازة معجل التنفيذ. 


*الفصل الرابع - الطلب الأصلي والطلبات الطارئة*

المادة 28- تقسم الطلبات إلى قسمين: 1- طلبات أصلية تباشر بها المحاكمة. 2- طلبات طارئة تقدم أثناء المحاكمة. 

المادة 29- الطلب الطارئ المقدم من المدعي يسمى طلباً إضافياً، والطلب الطارئ المقدم من المدعى عليه ضد المدعي يسمى مقابلاً والطلب الذي يتقدم به ثالث بوجه المتخاصمين يسمى تدخلاً، أما الطلب الذي يوجه من أحد المتخاصمين إلى ثالث خارج عن الخصومة فيسمى إدخالاً. كل طلب يعرض أثناء المحاكمة ولا يكون من شأنه توسيع أو تضييق موضوع الطلب الأصلي يعتبر من طوارئ المحاكمة. 

المادة 30- يشترط لقبول الطلب الطارئ: 1- أن يكون متلازماً مع الطلب الأصلي أي أن يكون الحل الذي يقرر لأحدهما من شأنه أن يؤثر في الحل الذي يجب أن يقرر للآخر. على أن يستثنى من ذلك طلب المقاصة. 
2- أن لا يخرج النظر فيه عن الاختصاص الوظيفي أو النوعي للمحكمة الناظرة في الطلب الأصلي وأن لا يكون من اختصاص هيئة تحكيمية. 

المادة 31- للمدعي أن يتقدم بطلبات طارئة ترمي إلى تصحيح الطلب الأصلي أو إكماله أو تعديل موضوعه أو سببه. 

المادة 32- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 للمدعى عليه أن يتقدم بالطلبات الطارئة التي تتوافر فيها شروط المادة 30، وبالطلبات الآتية بوجه خاص: 1- طلب المقاصة. 2- طلب التعويض عن ضرر لحقه من الادعاء الأصلي أو من أحد إجراءات المحاكمة. 3- أي طلب يرمي إلى الحصول على منفعة أخرى غير مجرد رد طلبات خصمه. 

المادة 33- للمدعي، رداً على طلبات طارئة تقدم بها المدعى عليه، أن يدلي بطلبات طارئة، شرط أن تكون ناشئة عن السبب الذي بنيت عليه طلبات المدعى عليه. 

المادة 34- يفصل في الطلب الأصلي والطلب الطارئ معاً ما لم تر المحكمة، لحسن سير العدالة، أن تفصل في أحدهما قبل الآخر. غير أنه في حالة طلب المقاصة بين دينين متلازمين وأكيدين في مبدأهما وحيث يكون أحدهما غير محرر أو غير مستحق، يتعين على القاضي أن يثبت في الحكم الواحد مبدأ المقاصة وأن يأمر بالتدابير الآيلة إلى تصفية الحسابات. 

المادة 35- يجوز لكل من الخصوم أن يتقدم بطلبات ترمي إلى اتخاذ تدابير احتياطية أو مؤقتة. 

المادة 36- يجوز تدخل الغير أو إدخاله في المحاكمة، فيصبح بذلك خصماً فيها. 

المادة 37- يكون التدخل الاختياري أصلياً عندما يتدخل الغير من تلقاء نفسه في المحاكمة لإثبات حقوقه أو حمايتها تجاه الخصوم أو أحدهم طالباً الحكم لنفسه بطلب متلازم مع طلبات أحد الخصوم. ويكون تبعياً عندما يرمي لتأييد طلبات أحد الخصوم إذا كانت استجابتها من مصلحة المتدخل. 

المادة 38- يجوز إدخال الغير في المحاكمة بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم لأجل إشراكه في سماع الحكم. كما يجوز إدخاله لأجل الحكم عليه بطلبات متلازمة مع طلبات أحد الخصوم، أو لأجل الضمان. 

المادة 39- معدلة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 يقدم طلب التدخل أو الإدخال بموجب لائحة، تبلغ إلى ذوي العلاقة بمن فيهم المطلوب إدخاله. 

المادة 40- يشترط لقبول التدخل أو الإدخال أن تكون للمتدخل أو لطالب الإدخال مصلحة شخصية ومشروعة. 

المادة 41- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 لتدخل أو الإدخال جائز في جميع أوقات المحاكمة وحتى ختامها. وهو جائز أمام محكمة الدرجة الأولى وأمام محكمة الاستئناف. لا يقبل أمام محكمة التمييز سوى التدخل الاختياري التبعي، مع مراعاة أحكام المواد 624 و 625 و 626 و 627. 

المادة 42- على الخصوم والشخص الثالث المطلوب إدخاله أن ينازعوا في قبول التدخل أو الإدخال شكلاً قبل المناقشة في الموضوع. وللمحكمة، في هذه الحالة، أن تفصل في الطلب بقرار مستقل أو مع الحكم في الموضوع. إذا لم يقم نزاع على قبول التدخل أو إذا قررت المحكمة قبوله، حق للمتدخل أو المدخل أن يطلب إجراء أي تحقيق يراه مفيداً وأن لم يطلبه الخصوم. 

المادة 43- إذا كان التدخل أو الإدخال غير مسند إلى مصلحة ذات شأن ولم يقصد به إلا تأخير الفصل في الدعوى، حق للخصوم، بالإضافة إلى معارضتهم في قبوله، أن يطلبوا وفق أحكام المادة 10 من هذا القانون، الحكم لهم يبدل العطل والضرر، كما للمحكمة أن تقضي بالغرامة وفق أحكام المادة 11. 

المادة 44- يجوز أن يواجه الطلب الوارد في التدخل أو الإدخال بطلب مقابل. 

المادة 45- للمحكمة أن تقرر من تلقاء نفسها إدخال شخص ثالث في المحاكمة إذا رأت أن من شأن هذا التدبير أن يسهل الحكم في الدعوى الأصلية ويؤدي إلى إظهار الحقيقة، وأن فيه فائدة لصيانة حقوق الخصوم أو أحدهم أو حقوق المقرر إدخاله. وعلى قلم المحكمة أن يبلغ الشخص الثالث قرار الإدخال. للمحكمة أن توجب على كل من الخصوم أن يبلغ الشخص الثالث أوراقه وأن تحدد لهذا الأخير مهلة للجواب. 

المادة 46- لا يقبل إدخال شخص ثالث لضمان أمام المحكمة الناظرة في الدعوى الأصلية في الأحوال الآتية: 1- إذا كانت دعوى الضمان خارجة عن اختصاصها الوظيفي أو النوعي. 2- إذا وجد بين الضامن والمضمون اتفاق يجعل حق النظر في قضية الضمانة من اختصاص محكمة أخرى أو هيئة تحكيمية. 3- إذا كانت هناك دعوى مختصة بالضمانة ذاتها لا تزال قيد النظر أمام محكمة أخرى. 

المادة 47- للشخص المدعو لأجل الضمانة أن يدعو هو أيضاً لضمانته شخصاً آخر ملزماً بها. 

المادة 48- يجوز للخضم الذي دعا شخصاً ضامناً له أن يخرج من المحاكمة برضى الخصوم ليحل هذا الشخص محله فيها. وله أن يعود إلى المحاكمة عندما يرى مصلحة له في ذلك. يسري الحكم الذي يصدر على الجميع وعلى من خرج من المحاكمة. 

المادة 49- إذا خرج المضمون من المحاكمة فلا يتحمل مصاريف الدعوى ولا التعويضات المحكوم بها على الضامن إلا في حال عدم ملاءة هذا الأخير. 


*الفصل الخامس - الدفاع والدفع الإجرائي والدفع بعدم القبول*

*القسم الأول - أسباب الدفاع*

المادة 50- الدفاع هو كل سبب يرمي به الخصم إلى رد طلب خصمه لعدم صحته بعد بحث الحق في الموضوع. 

المادة 51- يجوز الإدلاء بأسباب الدفاع في أية حالة كانت عليها المحاكمة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*القسم الثاني - الدفوع الإجرائية*

المادة 52- الدفع الإجرائي هو كل سبب يرمي به الخصم إلى إعلان عدم قانونية المحاكمة أو سقوطها أو وقف سيرها. يعتبر من الدفوع الإجرائية الدفع بعدم الاختصاص أو بسبق الادعاء أو بالتلازم أو ببطلان الاستحضار أو الأعمال الإجرائية الأخرى، وطلب نقل الدعوى للارتياب المشروع أو للقرابة أو المصاهرة، ودفوع الاستمهال. 

المادة 53- يجب الإدلاء بالدفوع الإجرائية في بدء المحاكمة وقبل المناقشة في الموضوع أو الإدلاء بدفوع عدم القبول، إلا إذا نشأت عن سبب ظهر بعد ذلك، ومع الاعتداد بالاستثناءات المشار إليها في المواد التالية. لا يشكل طلب تبليغ الأوراق سبباً لعدم قبول الدفع الإجرائي. إذا كان الاختصاص وظيفياً أو نوعياً أو مكانياً إلزامياً، يحق الإدلاء بدفع انتفائه في جميع مراحل المحاكمة وعلى المحكمة أن تثيره من تلقاء نفسها. 

المادة 54- يتوافر الدفع بسبق الادعاء عندما تقام الدعوى نفسها أمام محكمتين مختلفتين كلتاهما مختصتان بنظرها. 

المادة 55- يتوافر الدفع بالتلازم عندما توجد دعويان تشتملان على طلبات متلازمة عالقتان أمام محكمتين مختلفتين كل منهما مختصة بنظر الدعوى المقامة لديها. 

المادة 56- على المحكمة التي أدلي أمامها بسبق الادعاء أو بالتلازم مع دعوى مقامة سابقاً لدى محكمة أخرى أن ترفع يدها عن الدعوى وتحيلها إلى هذه المحكمة، باستثناء الحالة التي تكون فيها المحكمة المقدمة إليها الدعوى لاحقاً قد أصدرت قراراً فاصلاً في إحدى نقاط النزاع أو التي تكون فيها ناظرة في الدعوى الأصلية بينما الأخرى تنظر في دعوى مسندة إلى موجب الضمان التبعي، وحيث يجب عندئذ أن تحال الدعوى من المحكمة التي أقيمت لديها أولاً والتي يدلى بالدفع أمامها إلى المحكمة الثانية. إذا كانت المحكمتان من درجتين مختلفتين لا يقبل الدفع بسبق الادعاء أو بالتلازم أمام محكمة الدرجة الأعلى. وفي مطلق الأحوال، عند وجود سبق الادعاء أو التلازم بين دعوى عالقة أمام القاضي المنفرد وأخرى عالقة أمام الغرفة الابتدائية، يجري الإدلاء بالدفع أمام القاضي المنفرد الذي عليه عندئذ إحالة الدعوى إلى الغرفة. 

المادة 57- يجوز الإدلاء بدفع التلازم في أية حالة كانت عليها المحاكمة، ما لم يتضح أنه أدلي به في وقت متأخر بقصد إطالة أمد المحاكمة، فتقرر المحكمة عندئذ رفضه. 

المادة 58- يدلى بالدفع ببطلان الإجراءات القضائية لعيب في الشكل فور إتمامها وإطلاع الخصم عليها. ولكن البطلان يزول إذا كان الخصم الذي يدلي به قد تذرع، بعد إتمام الإجراء، بأوجه دفاع في الموضوع أو بدفع بعدم القبول، دون التمسك بالبطلان. يدلى بجميع أسباب بطلان الإجراءات القضائية التي تمت، دفعة واحدة، تحت طائلة عدم قبول السبب الذي لم يدل به على هذا الوجه. 

المادة 59- لا يجوز إعلان بطلان أي إجراء لعيب في الشكل إلا إذا ورد بشأنه نص صريح في القانون أو كان العيب ناتجاً عن مخالفة صيغة جوهرية أو متعلقة بالنظام العام وإذا أثبت الخصم الذي يتمسك بالبطلان وقوع ضرر له من جراء العيب المذكور ويزول البطلان إذا تنازل عنه من شرع لمصلحته صراحة أو ضمناً وذلك فيما عدا الأحوال التي يتعلق فيها البطلان بالنظام العام. ويزول البطلان أيضاً في مطلق الأحوال بتصحيح لاحق للإجراء ولو بعد التمسك بهذا البطلان على أن يتم التصحيح في المهلة المقررة قانوناً للقيام بالإجراء إذا كان لا ينشأ عن ذلك أي ضرر. وإذا لم تكن للإجراء مهلة إسقاط محددة في القانون، حددت المحكمة مهلة مناسبة لتصحيحه، ولا يعتد بالإجراء إلا من تاريخ تصحيحه. 

المادة 60- تشكل عيوباً موضوعية تؤدي إلى بطلان الإجراء القضائي: 1- انتفاء الأهلية للتقاضي. 2- انتفاء سلطة أحد الخصوم أو أحد الأشخاص الحاضرين في المحاكمة كممثل لشخص معنوي أو لشخص فاقد الأهلية الإجرائية. 3- انتفاء أهلية أو سلطة شخص يقوم بتمثيل أحد الخصوم. 

المادة 61- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يجوز الإدلاء بدفوع البطلان المبنية على مخالفة القواعد الموضوعية المتعلقة بالإجراءات القضائية في أية حالة كانت عليها المحاكمة. إنما يعود للقاضي أن يحكم ببدل العطل والضرر على الخصم الذي تمنع عن الإدلاء بها في وقت مبكر، بقصد المماطلة وإطالة أمد المحاكمة. تقبل دفوع البطلان المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى ولو لم يرد نص صريح بشأن هذا البطلان ولا يشترط وقوع ضرر للخصم الذي يدلي بالدفع. على المحكمة أن تثير من تلقاء نفسها دفوع البطلان هذه إذا تعلقت بالنظام العام. ولها أن تثير تلقائياً البطلان الناتج عن انتفاء الأهلية للتقاضي. في الأحوال التي يكون فيها تصحيح العيب المؤدي إلى البطلان ممكناً، فلا يقرر إعلان البطلان إذا كان سببه قد زال عند إصدار القاضي للحكم. 


*القسم الثالث - الدفوع بعدم القبول*

المادة 62- معدلة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 الدفع بعدم القبول هو كل سبب يرمي به الخصم إلى إعلان عدم قبول طلب خصمه، دون البحث في موضوعه، لانتفاء حقه في الدعوى. يعتبر من دفوع عدم القبول الدفع بانتفاء الصفة أو بانتفاء المصلحة أو بالقضية المحكوم بها أو بانقضاء مهل الإجراءات القضائية. ويعتبر الدفع بمرور الزمن من دفوع عدم القبول مع مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة كأحكام المادة 361 من قانون الموجبات والعقود. 

المادة 63- يجوز الإدلاء بدفوع عدم القبول في أية حالة كانت عليها المحاكمة. إنما يعود للقاضي أن يحكم ببدل العطل والضرر على الخصم الذي تمنع عن الإدلاء بها في وقت مبكر، بقصد المماطلة وإطالة أمد المحاكمة. 

المادة 64- معدلة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 على المحكمة أن تثير دفع عدم القبول عندما يتصل بالنظام العام سيما إذا نتج عن عدم مراعاة مهل الطعن أو عن عدم جواز استعمال طرق الطعن. للمحكمة أن تثير تلقائياً دفع عدم القبول الناتج عن انتفاء الصفة أو المصلحة. 

المادة 65- إذا كان السبب الناشئ عنه الدفع بعدم القبول قابلاً للتصحيح، فيرد هذا الدفع إذا كان السبب قد زال عند إصدار المحكمة للحكم. ويكون الأمر كذلك إذا كان الشخص ذو الصفة للإدعاء قد أصبح خصماً في الدعوى قبل انقضاء مهل السقوط. 


*القسم الرابع - أحكام مشتركة*

المادة 66- يجب على المدعى عليه الذي يتذرع بأي دفع يترتب عليه رد الدعوى في الشكل أو عدم قبولها أو إبطال المحاكمة أن يتقدم بدفاعه ومطاليبه في الموضوع على وجه الاستطراد. 

المادة 67- للمحكمة أن تفصل في الدفوع على حدة أو أن تضمها إلى الموضوع. 

المادة 68- للمحكمة أن تفصل في الدفوع وأسباب الدفاع المدلى بها أمامها باستثناء تلك التي تثير مسألة تدخل في اختصاص مرجع قضائي آخر دون سواه. 


*الفصل السادس - تقدير قيمة النزاع*

المادة 69- العبرة في تقدير قيمة النزاع بالطلبات الواردة في الاستحضار واللوائح. 

المادة 70- ينظر في تقدير قيمة النزاع إلى: 1- قيمة الطلب الأصلي دون الاعتداد بما يستحق بعد إقامة الدعوى من فوائد ونفقات وتعويضات وغيرها من الملحقات. 2- مجموع الطلبات المتلازمة أكانت ناشئة عن سبب قانوني واحد أم عن أسباب مختلفة وسواء قدمت في خصومة واحدة أم خصومات مختلفة ضمت فيما بعد وأياً كان عدد الأطراف في هذه الخصومة أو الخصومات. أما إذا كانت الطلبات غير متلازمة فيعتد بقيمة كل طلب على حدة. 3- قيمة الحق كله إذا كان المطلوب جزءاً منه وأثير النزاع في الحق كله. 4- قيمة السند المشترك سواء كان الشركاء فيه دائنين أم مدينين. 5- قيمة أصل الدين في المنازعات الناشئة بين الحاجز والمحجوز عليه بشأن صحة الحجز أو أي إجراء مؤقت على منقول أو في المنازعات الناشئة بين أصحاب حقوق الامتياز أو الرهن أو التأمين ومدينهم. إذا كان النزاع قائماً بين الأشخاص المذكورين وشخص ثالث على استحقاق الأشياء المحجوزة أو الأموال المرهونة أو المؤمن بها فالعبرة بقيمتها. 6- قيمة الحق المثبت في السند إذا أقيمت الدعوى بإبطاله أو إلغائه أو فسخه. 7- قيمة العقار إذا تناول النزاع حق الملكية أو حق التصرف في الأراضي الأميرية. وفي جميع الأحوال يعتد بقيمة الإنشاءات والأغراس ولو طلبت إزالتها. 8- قيمة البضاعة بحسب سعرها يوم الادعاء. 9- مجموع الدخل إذا كان مسنداً إلى موجبات محددة بمدة. أما إذا كان محدداً بمدة الحياة فيعتبر غير محدد القيمة. 

المادة 71- في الدعاوى الناشئة عن موجبات تخييرية ينظر إلى الطلب الأعلى قيمة. 


*الباب الثاني - الاختصاص*

*الفصل الأول - أحكام عامة*

المادة 72- الاختصاص على أربعة أنواع: 1- الاختصاص الدولي: وبمقتضاه تتعين الدولة التي يجب أن تقدم الهيئة الحاكمة. 2- الاختصاص الوظيفي: وبمقتضاه تتعين جهة القضاء المختصة بنظر الدعوى. 3- الاختصاص النوعي: وبمقتضاه يتعين صنف ودرجة المحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى من بين المحاكم التابعة لجهة قضائية واحدة. 4- الاختصاص المكاني: وبمقتضاه تتعين المحكمة التي لها سلطة نظر الدعوى من بين المحاكم التي هي من صنف واحد ودرجة واحدة. 

المادة 73- يفصل الرئيس الأول لمحكمة التمييز، بقرار لا يقبل الطعن، في الخلافات الناشئة عن قرار توزيع الأعمال بين غرف هذه المحكمة. يفصل الرئيس الأول لمحكمة الاستئناف، بقرار لا يقبل الطعن، في الخلافات الناشئة عن قرار توزيع الأعمال بين غرف هذه المحكمة وفي الخلافات الناشئة عن قرار التوزيع بين الغرف والأقسام في محكمة الدرجة الأولى. قرار الرئيس الأول المشار إليه ذو صفة إدارية بحتة ولا يمس الموضوع. 


*الفصل الثاني - الاختصاص الدولي*

المادة 74- يخضع الاختصاص الدولي للمحاكم اللبناني مبدئياً للأحكام المتعلقة بالاختصاص الداخلي دون تمييز بين لبناني وأجنبي. 

المادة 75- تختص المحاكم اللبنانية بالنظر في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية إذا كان أصحاب العلاقة من اللبنانيين. 

المادة 76- تختص المحاكم اللبنانية بالنظر في أية قضية تتعلق بأحد اللبنانيين أو بمصالح كائنة في لبنان إذا لم تكن هناك محاكم أخرى مختصة. 

المادة 77- معدلة وفقا للقانون رقم 440 تاريخ 29/7/2002 الدعوى المتعلقة بصحة أو بمخالفة امتياز ممنوح أو معترف به من قبل الدولة اللبنانية تقام لدى المحاكم اللبنانية، وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين 762 الجديدة فقرتها الثالثة و809 فقرتها الثانية. 
نص المادة (77) قبل تعديلها بالقانون رقم 440 تاريخ 29/7/2002: الدعوى المتعلقة بصحة أو بمخالفة امتياز ممنوح أو معترف به من قبل الدولة اللبنانية تقام إلزامياً لدى المحاكم اللبنانية. 

المادة 78- علاوة على الحالات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة ومع مراعاة أحكام المرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 34 تاريخ 5 آب 1967 تختص المحاكم اللبنانية بالنظر في الدعاوى المقامة ضد أي شخص لبناني أو أجنبي ليس له محل إقامة حقيقي أو مختار أو سكن في لبنان في الأحوال الآتية: 1- إذا تعلقت الدعوى بمال واقع في لبنان عند تبليغ الادعاء أو بعقد أبرم في لبنان أو شرط تنفيذ أحد الالتزامات الرئيسية الناشئة عنه في لبنان. 2- إذا كان موضوع الطلب تدبيراً مؤقتاً أو احتياطياً يتم في لبنان. 3- إذا كان موضوع الدعوى تسليم الصغير إلى من له حق ضمه إليه إذا كان الأول موجوداً في لبنان أو كان الثاني مقيماً فيه. 4- إذا كانت الدعوى تتعلق بنسب القاصر أو بالولاية أو بالوصاية عليه أو بالولاية على مال شخص مطلوب الحجر عليه أو مساعدته قضائياً وكان القاصر أو المطلوب حجره أو مساعدته قضائياً في لبنان. 5- إذا كان موضوع الدعوى معارضة عقد زواج يراد إبرامه في لبنان. 

المادة 79- تختص المحاكم اللبنانية المدنية بالنظر في المنازعات الناشئة عن عقد الزواج الذي تم في بلد أجنبي بين لبنانيين أو بين لبناني وأجنبي بالشكل المدني المقرر في قانون ذلك البلد، وتراعى أحكام القوانين المتعلقة باختصاص المحاكم الشرعية والدرزية إذا كان كلا الزوجين من الطوائف المحمدية وأحدهما على الأقل لبنانياً. 

المادة 80- يخضع عدم اختصاص المحاكم اللبنانية لقواعد عدم الاختصاص المكاني الداخلي، ويكون نسبياً ما لم يتعلق بحالة اختصاص إلزامية. 


*الفصل الثالث - الاختصاص الوظيفي*

المادة 81- يتحدد الاختصاص الوظيفي بموجب القوانين والأنظمة بالنسبة إلى الجهات القضائية المختلفة كالقضاء المدني والقضاء الإداري والقضاء المذهبي أو الشرعي. 

المادة 82- يكون الاختصاص الوظيفي بحكم الاختصاص النوعي ما لم يرد نص مخالف. 


*الفصل الرابع - الاختصاص النوعي*

المادة 83- يتولى القضاء: أولاً- محاكم الدرجة الدولي. ثانياً- محاكم الاستئناف. ثالثاً- محكمة التمييز. 

المادة 84- تتولى محاكم خاصة النظر بوجه استثنائي في بعض المنازعات وفق القوانين والأنظمة الموضوعة لها وأحكام هذا القانون التي لا تعارضها. 


*القسم الأول - اختصاص محاكم الدرجة الأولى*

المادة 85- تتألف محكمة الدرجة الأولى من غرف مؤلفة من رئيس وعضوين ومن أقسام يتولى القضاء فيها قضاة منفردون. يطلق على غرفة محكمة الدرجة الأولى في النصوص التالية اسم الغرفة الابتدائية. 

المادة 86- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 والمرسوم 791 تاريخ 13/12/1990 والمرسوم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 والمرسوم الاشتراعي 13440 تاريخ 5/11/1998 ينظر القاضي المنفرد في القضايا المدنية والتجارية التالية: 1- الدعاوى الشخصية والدعاوى المتعلقة بمنقول أو غير منقول التي لا تزيد قيمتها على ماية مليون ليرة لبنانية. 2- دعاوى النفوس باستثناء ما يتعلق بالجنسية. 3- طلبات حصر الإرث ما لم يعترضها نزاع حول تعيين الورثة أو تحديد الأنصبة الإرثية. 4- الدعاوى المتعلقة بعقود إيجار المنقول وغير المنقول والإدارة الحرة مهما كانت قيمة البدل والدعاوى المتعلقة بالأشغال مع جميع الطلبات والدفوع الملازمة لهذه الدعاوى. 5- دعاوى الحيازة. 6- دعاوى منع التعرض لحق الري. 7- الدعاوى المتعلقة بحقوق الارتفاق. 8- دعاوى تعيين الحدود. 9- دعاوى قضاء الأمور المستعجلة. ويراعى الاختصاص العائد للقاضي العقاري. 

المادة 87- يتولى القاضي المنفرد بوصفه رئيساً لدائرة التنفيذ أمور التنفيذ وينظر في أساس المشاكل المتعلقة بإجراءات التنفيذ، أما المشاكل غير المتعلقة بهذه الإجراءات فله أن يتخذ بشأنها التدابير المؤقتة وفق الأصول المتبعة لدى قضاء الأمور المستعجلة. 

المادة 88- ينظر القاضي المنفرد في جميع الطلبات المقابلة وطلبات المقاصة التي تدخل بمقتضى ماهيتها أو قيمتها في نطاق اختصاصه ولو كان مجموعها مع الطلب الأصلي يتجاوز حدود هذا الاختصاص. وينظر أيضاً مع الدعوى الأصلية في طلبات العطل والضرر المتفرعة عن الدعوى الأصلية مهما بلغت قيمة تلك الطلبات. كما ينظر فيما يتفرغ عن الحق موضوع الدعوى الأصلية من الفوائد والزوائد والنتائج مهما بلغت قيمتها. 

المادة 89- إذا كان الطلب المقابل يخرج بحسب قيمته عن اختصاص القاضي المنفرد ويدخل في اختصاص الغرفة الابتدائية اقتصر القاضي المنفرد على الفصل في الدعوى الأصلية وحدها. أما إذا وجد أن الحكم في الطلب المقابل من شأنه أن يؤثر على الحل الذي سيقرر للدعوى الأصلية، فيقرر إحالة هذه الدعوى مع الطلب المقابل إلى الغرفة الابتدائية التي تفصل فيهما معاً، هذا ما لم يتفق الخصوم على أن يفصل فيهما القاضي المنفرد نفسه. 

المادة 90- الغرفة الابتدائية هي المحكمة العادية ولها اختصاص عام في القضايا المدنية والتجارية، ولا يخرج عن هذا الاختصاص إلا ما كان متروكاً بنص خاص إلى محكمة أخرى. 

المادة 91- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 إذا أقيمت دعوى أمام الغرفة الابتدائية وكان اختصاص النظر فيها يعود إلى القاضي المنفرد التابع معها لمحكمة الدرجة الأولى نفسها فتعلن الغرفة عدم اختصاصها وتحيل الدعوى إدارياً إلى القاضي المنفرد. ويسري الحكم نفسه عندما تقام أمام القاضي المنفرد دعوى هي من اختصاص الغرفة الابتدائية، فيتعين عليه عندئذ أن يحيلها إدارياً إلى هذه الأخيرة. غير أنه يحق للخصوم بعد إقامة الدعوى الاتفاق على أن يفصل فيها المرجع القضائي المقامة أمامه وإن لم يكن هذا المرجع هو المختص بحسب قيمتها. إذا وجدت الغرفة الابتدائية أن الدعوى المرفوعة أمامها يعود النظر فيها بحسب قرار توزيع الأعمال لغرفة أخرى من غرفة محكمة الدرجة الأولى نفسها فتقرر إحالتها إدارياً إلى هذه الغرفة الأخرى، كذلك إذا وجد القاضي المنفرد أن الدعوى المقامة أمامه يعود النظر فيها لقاض منفرد آخر من قضاة محكمة الدرجة الأولى نفسها فيقرر إحالتها إدارياً إلى هذا الأخير. 

المادة 92- يتولى رؤساء الغرف الصلاحيات المناطة بهم في القانون ويعترض على قراراتهم أمام الغرفة التي يرئسونها. 


*القسم الثاني - اختصاص محاكم الاستئناف*

المادة 93- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 تنظر محكمة الاستئناف في الطعن بالأحكام والقرارات القابلة للاستئناف والصادرة ضمن منطقتها: 1- عن محاكم الدرجة الأولى في القضايا المدنية والتجارية. 2- عن دوائر التنفيذ واللجان والمجالس الخاصة في الأحوال التي ينص عليها القانون. كما تنظر في طلب رد قضاة محاكم الدرجة الأولى عن النظر في الدعاوى، وفي أي طلب أو طعن آخر يوليها القانون النظر فيه. 3- ملغى. 


*القسم الثالث - اختصاص محكمة التمييز*

المادة 94- تنظر محكمة التمييز: 1- في طلبات نقض الأحكام القطعية الصادرة عن محاكم الاستئناف في القضايا المدنية والتجارية. 2- في طلبات نقل الدعوى من محكمة إلى أخرى في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة 116 من هذا القانون. 3- في كل طلب آخر يوليها القانون أمر النظر فيه. 

المادة 95- معدلة وفقا للقانون 4/89 تاريخ 5/1/1989 تنظر محكمة التمييز بهيئتها العامة التي تنعقد بالنصاب المحدد في قانون تنظيم القضاء: 1- في الدعوى المقامة على الدولة بشأن المسؤولية الناجمة عن أعمال القضاة العدليين. 2- في كل قضية يثير حلها تقرير مبدأ قانوني هام أو يكون من شأنه أن يفسح المجال للتناقض مع أحكام سابقة، وفي هذه الحالة تحال إليها القضية بقرار من الغرفة المعروضة عليها الدعوى. 3- في طلبات تعيين المرجع عند حدوث اختلاف إيجابي أو سلبي على الاختصاص: أ- بين محكمتين عدليتين. ب- بين محكمة عدلية ومحكمة شرعية أو مذهبية. ج- بين محكمة شرعية ومحكمة مذهبية. د- بين محكمتين مذهبيتين أو شرعيتين مختلفتين. 4- في الاعتراض على قرار مبرم صادر عن محكمة مذهبية أو شرعية لعدم اختصاص هذه المحكمة أو لمخالفته صيغاً جوهرية تتعلق بالنظام العام. 5- في استدعاء نقض الأحكام لمنفعة القانون المقدم من المدعي العام لدى محكمة التمييز. 


*الفصل الخامس - الاختصاص المكاني*

المادة 96- الاختصاص المكاني نوعان: عادي وله الطابع النسبي، واستثنائي وله الطابع الإلزامي. 


*القسم الأول - الاختصاص المكاني العادي*

المادة 97- يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها مقام المدعى عليه ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك وإذا تعدد المدعى عليهم يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها مقام أحدهم بشرط أن يكون هذا الأخير مختصماً بصورة أصلية. ولا يشترط أن تكون الطلبات بحق المدعى عليهم مسندة إلى سبب واحد بل يكفي أن تكون متلازمة. يعتبر مكان السكن بمثابة المقام عند عدم وجوده. ويعتبر المقام المختار بمنزلة المقام الحقيقي. إذا كان قصد المدعي من اختيار محكمة أحد المدعى عليهم مجرد نزع الاختصاص عن القضاء الطبيعي إضراراً بالخصم، فيتعرض لرد ادعائه لعدم الاختصاص المكاني وللحكم عليه بالتعويض المنصوص عليه في المادة 10 من هذا القانون. 

المادة 98- في الدعاوى العينية العقارية بما فيها دعاوى الحيازة والقسمة العقارية يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها العقار. وإذا تعددت العقارات يكون الاختصاص لمحكمة مكان أحدها. 

المادة 99- في الدعاوى المختلطة كما في الدعاوى المتعلقة بالتعويض عن أصل الحق العقاري بسبب هلاكه أو إصابته بضرر أو زوال حق الادعاء به عيناً، أو المتعلقة بإجارة العقار، يكون الاختصاص، بحسب اختيار المدعي، لمحكمة مكان العقار أو لمحكمة المدعى عليه. 

المادة 100- في الدعاوى المتعلقة بالعقد المدني أو التجاري يكون الاختصاص لمحكمة مقام المدعى عليه الحقيقي أو المقام المختار أو للمحكمة التي أبرم العقد في دائرتها واشترط تنفيذ أحد الالتزامات الرئيسية الناشئة عنه فيها أو للمحكمة التي اشترط تنفيذ العقد بكامله في دائرتها. يسري اختيار المقام على ورثة المتعاقدين. 

المادة 101- في الدعاوى المتعلقة بالشخص المعنوي يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها مركزه الرئيسي سواء أكانت الدعوى على الشخص المعنوي أم منه على أحد أفراده أو من أحد أفراده على الآخر. تجوز إقامة الدعوى لدى المحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها فرع للشخص المعنوي في المنازعات الناشئة عن التعاقد مع هذا الفرع أو عن عمله. 

المادة 102- في الدعاوى الناشئة عن جرم أو شبه جرم يكون الاختصاص لمحكمة مقام المدعى عليه أو للمحكمة التي وقع في دائرتها الفعل الضار أو الضرر الموجب للتعويض. 

المادة 103- في الدعاوى المتعلقة بدين النفقة يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها مقام المدعى عليه أو مقام المدعي. 

المادة 104- في الدعاوى المتعلقة بالرابطة الزوجية تكون المحكمة المختصة التابع لها مقام المدعى عليه الأخير في لبنان. 

المادة 105- في حال تعدد الورثة وحتى انتهاء القسمة تقام الدعاوى المختصة بالإرث فيما بين الورثة، أو بينهم وبين الموصى لهم أو بينهم وبين دائني التركة، لدى محكمة المحل الذي افتتحت فيه التركة. إذا افتتحت التركة في بلد أجنبي وكانت تحتوي على عقارات واقعة في لبنان، فإن المنازعات المتعلقة بهذه العقارات والمبينة في الفقرة الأولى تكون من اختصاص محكمة مكان هذه العقارات. 

المادة 106- إذا لم يكن للمدعى عليه مقام أو محل سكن في لبنان وكان الاختصاص يعود للمحاكم اللبنانية ولم يتسن تعيين المحكمة المختصة وفق القواعد الواردة في هذا القانون، فيكون الاختصاص لمحكمة مقام المدعي أو محل سكنه. وإذا لم يكن لهذا الأخير مقام أو محل سكن فالاختصاص يكون لمحكمة بيروت. 


*القسم الثاني - الاختصاص المكاني الإلزامي*

المادة 107- يكون الاختصاص المكاني للمحاكم المعينة في المواد الآتية اختصاصاً إلزامياً. 

المادة 108- في الدعاوى الناشئة عن الإفلاس يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي أشهرت الإفلاس. 

المادة 109- في الدعاوى المتعلقة بضمان الحياة يكون الاختصاص لمحكمة مقام المضمون. 

المادة 110- في الدعاوى المتعلقة بضمان الحوادث يكون الاختصاص لمحكمة مكان وقوع الحادث أو محكمة مقام المضمون. 

المادة 111- في الدعاوى المتعلقة بضمان الحريق يكون الاختصاص لمحكمة مكان وقوع الحريق. 

المادة 112- في الدعاوى التي يوجب القانون أن تقدم لدى محكمة معينة بالذات، يكون الاختصاص لهذه المحكمة دون سواها. 

المادة 113- ينحصر اختصاص محكمة الاستئناف المكاني بالنظر في استئناف الأحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم والمراجع القضائية الكائنة في منطقتها، ما لم يرد نص مخالف. 


*الفصل السادس - تعيين المرجع*

المادة 114- لكل ذي مصلحة أن يطلب إلى محكمة التمييز بهيئتها العامة تعيين المرجع: 1- إذا قضت إحدى المحاكم بعدم اختصاصها للنظر في دعوى بقرار اكتسب الصفة القطعية دون أن تكون هناك محكمة أخرى مختصة. 2- إذا أقيمت دعوى لدى محكمتين مختلفتين أو أكثر وقضت كل منها باختصاصها أو بعدم اختصاصها بقرار اكتسب الصفة القطعية. 

المادة 115- للهيئة العامة لمحكمة التمييز أن تقرر، عند الاقتضاء، فور تقديم الطلب إليها، وقف المحاكمة أمام المحكمة الناظرة في الدعوى. تفصل الهيئة العامة في طلب تعيين المرجع بوجه السرعة بعد انقضاء عشرة أيام على تبليغ الخصم لتقديم جوابه. وتعين في قرارها المحكمة المختصة وتحيل الملف إليها. 


*الفصل السابع - نقل الدعوى*

المادة 116- تنقل الدعوى من محكمة إلى محكمة أخرى من درجتها: 1- إذا تعذر تشكيل هيئة المحكمة لعدم وجود عدد كاف من القضاة أو الاستحالة قيام المحكمة بأعمالها بسبب القوة القاهرة. 2- إذا كان بين أحد الخصوم وبين القاضي المنفرد أو قاضيين ممن تتألف منهم المحكمة أو رئيسها قرابة أو مصاهرة من جهة عمود النسب أو من الحاشية لغاية الدرجة الرابعة. 3- إذا وجد سبب يبرر الارتياب بحياد المحكمة. 4- إذا كان من شأن نظر الدعوى لدى إحدى المحاكم أن يحدث اضطراباً بالأمن. 

المادة 117- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 يقدم طلب النقل إلى محكمة التمييز من أحد الخصوم في الحالات الثلاث الأولى من المادة السابقة ويبلغ إلى القاضي أو قضاة المحكمة المطلوب نقل الدعوى من محكمتهم. يقدم من النائب العام لدى محكمة التمييز في الحالة الرابعة. على المستدعي في الحالة الثالثة من المادة السابقة أن يرفق بطلبه إيصالاً يثبت إيداعه تأميناً مقداره أربعون ألف ل.ل. يصادر عند الحكم برد الطلب. 

المادة 118- تنظر محكمة التمييز في طلب نقل الدعوى بوجه السرعة دون حاجة لإدخال الخصوم في المحاكمة وتعين في قرارها المحكمة التي تنقل إليها الدعوى والتي تكون من ذات الصنف والدرجة ويحال إليها الملف. ولها في الحالة الثالثة من المادة 116 أن تطلب إلى القاضي أو قضاة المحكمة المطلوب نقل الدعوى منها بياناً بملاحظاتهم. 

المادة 119- يقف السير بالمحاكمة بمجرد تقديم طلب نقل الدعوى في الحالتين الثانية والثالثة من المادة 116. 


*الفصل الثامن - رد القاضي أو تنحيه عن الحكم*

المادة 120- معدلة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 يجوز للخصوم أو لأحدهم طلب رد القاضي لأحد الأسباب التالية: 1- إذا كان له أو لزوجه أو لخطيبه مصلحة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة في الدعوى ولو بعد انحلال عقد الزواج أو الخطبة. 2- إذا كان بينه وبين أحد الخصوم أو وكيله بالخصومة أو ممثله الشرعي قرابة أو مصاهرة من عمود النسب أو الحاشية لغاية الدرجة الرابعة ولو بعد انحلال الزواج الذي نتجت عنه المصاهرة. 3- إذا كانت له صلة قرابة أو مصاهرة لغاية الدرجة الرابعة بأحد أعضاء مجلس إدارة الشركة المختصمة أو بأحد مديريها وكانت لهذا العضو أو المدير مصلحة شخصية بالدعوى. 4- إذا كان أو سبق إن كان وكيلاً لأحد الخصوم أو ممثلاً قانونياً له أو كان أحد الخصوم قد اختاره محكماً في قضية سابقة. 5- إذا كان قد سبق له أو لأحد أقاربه أو أصهاره لغاية الدرجة الرابعة أن نظر بالدعوى قاضياً أو خبيراً أو محكماً أو كان قد أدى شهادة فيها. وتستثنى الحالة التي يكون فيها ناظراً بالاعتراض أو اعتراض الغير أو إعادة المحاكمة ضد حكم اشترك فيه هو أو أحد أقاربه أو أصهاره المذكورين. 6- إذا كان قد أبدى رأياً في الدعوى بالذات ولو كان ذلك قبل تعيينه في القضاء. ولا يصح إثبات هذا الأمر إلا بدليل خطي أو بإقرار القاضي. 7- إذا كانت بينه وبين أحد الخصوم عداوة أو مودة يرجح معها عدم استطاعته الحكم بغير ميل، ولا يستهدف القاضي للرد بسبب التحقير الذي يوجهه له أحد الخصوم. 8- إذا كان أحد الخصوم دائناً أو مديناً أو خادماً للقاضي أو لأحد أقاربه لغاية الدرجة الثانية. 

المادة 121- يجب على القاضي أن يعرض تنحيه من تلقاء نفسه في الأحوال المبينة في المادة السابقة. 

المادة 122- يجوز للقاضي، في غير أحوال الرد المتقدم ذكرها، إذا استشعر الحرج من نظر الدعوى لأي سبب، أن يعرض تنحيه. 

المادة 123- يقدم عرض التنحي أو طلب الرد فيما يتعلق بقضاة محاكم الدرجة الأولى إلى محكمة الاستئناف التابعة لها تلك المحاكم فتنظر فيه بغرفة المذاكرة وقرارها لا يقبل أي طعن. يقدم عرض التنحي أو طلب الرد فيما يتعلق بقضاة محكمة الاستئناف إلى محكمة الاستئناف ذاتها فتنظر فيه غرفة من غرفها يعينها الرئيس الأول لهذه المحكمة وقرارها الذي يصدر في غرفة المذاكرة لا يقبل أي طعن. يقدم عرض التنحي أو طلب الرد فيما يتعلق بقضاة محكمة التمييز إلى هذه المحكمة فتنظر فيه غرفة من غرفها يعينها الرئيس الأول لمحكمة التمييز. 

المادة 124- يقدم طلب الرد تحت طائلة عدم قبوله قبل المناقشة في الموضوع ما لم يكن سببه قد وقع أو عرف بعد ذلك. وفي هذه الحالة يجب تقديمه خلال ثمانية أيام من وقوع سببه أو العلم به. 

المادة 125- منذ تبلغ القاضي المطلوب رده طلب الرد يجب عليه أن يتوقف عن متابعة النظر في القضية إلى أن يفصل في الطلب. إلا أنه يجوز للمحكمة التي تنظر في طلب الرد في حال وجود ضرورة أن تقرر السير في المحاكمة دون أن يشترك فيها القاضي المطلوب رده. 

المادة 126- يبلغ القاضي والخصوم طلب الرد ولكل منهم أن يبدي ملاحظاته خلال مهلة ثلاثة أيام. يفصل في الطلب في غرفة المذاكرة بدون دعوة الخصوم. 

المادة 127- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
يحكم على ما من يظهر غير محق في طلب الرد بغرامة تتراوح بين مايتي ألف وماية وثمانماية ألف ليرة لبنانية. ويمكن أن يحكم عليه بالتعويض للقاضي المطلوب رده وللخصم المتضرر من تأخير المحاكمة. 

المادة 128- تطبق أحكام التنحي والرد على قضاة النيابة العامة والمحكمين والخبراء. تنظر في طلب رد عضو النيابة العامة المحكمة التي يكون تابعاً لها حسب التنظيم القضائي. تنظر في طلب رد المحكم الغرفة الابتدائية المختصة بنظر الدعوى أو الكائن في منطقتها القاضي المختص بنظر الدعوى لولا وجود التحكيم. تنظر في طلب رد الخبراء المحكمة التي عينتهم. 

المادة 129- إذا أدى طلب الرد أو طلبات الرد المتعددة إلى تعذر تأليف هيئة المحكمة طبقت أحكام نقل الدعوى. 

المادة 130- لا يجوز في أية محكمة أن يجمع في غرفة واحدة للنظر في إحدى الدعاوى قضاة تربط بعضهم ببعض صلة قربى أو مصاهرة لغاية الدرجة الرابعة وإلا كان الحكم معرضاً للإبطال باتباع طرق الطعن القانونية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الباب الثالث - الإثبات*

*الفصل الأول - أحكام عامة*

المادة 131- الإثبات هو إقامة الدليل أمام القضاء على واقعة أو عمل قانوني يسند إلى أي منهما طلب أو دفع أو دفاع. ويتعين على كل شخص أن يؤازر القضاء في سبيل جلاء الحقيقة. 

المادة 132- يقع عبء الإثبات على من يدعي الواقعة أو العمل. ويجب أن يكون ما يراد إثباته مجدياً في النزاع وجائزاً إثباته. 

المادة 133- يجب على كل خصم في المحاكمة أن يدلي في وقت واحد بجميع وسائل الإثبات التي يتمسك بها في صدد كل واقعة يدعيها. وعلى الخصوم أن يتقيدوا في الإثبات بمبادئ الاستقامة. 

المادة 134- على المحكمة أن تبلغ تلقائياً منطوق الأحكام الصادرة بإجراءات الإثبات إلى الخصوم الذين لم يتبلغوا الموعد المعين لإصدارها. 

المادة 135- للمحكمة أن تأمر من تلقاء نفسها بإجراء أي تحقيق استكمالاً لما تذرع به الخصوم من الأدلة. تقوم المحكمة بالتحقيق بنفسها أو تنتدب أحد قضاتها للقيام به. وإذا كان المكان الواجب إجراء التحقيق فيه بعيداً عن مقر المحكمة جاز لها أن تنتدب القاضي المنفرد الذي يقع هذا المكان في دائرته. وتعين المحكمة المهلة التي يجب على القاضي المنتدب القيام فيها بمهمته. يفصل القاضي المنتدب في الطوارئ التي تنشأ أثناء التحقيق. ويعترض على قراراته أمام المحكمة المنتدبة دون أن يكون للاعتراض أثر موقف لسير التحقيق. 

المادة 136- للمحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب حق اللجوء إلى التسجيل الصوتي أو البصري أو السمعي البصري لكل أو بعض عمليات التحقيق التي يباشرها أي منهما. يحفظ التسجيل لدى القلم، ولكل خصم أن يطلب تسليمه نسخة عنه مقابل دفع النفقة. ويتم الاستنساخ أما في القلب أو في وزارة العدل. 

المادة 137- للمحكمة أن تعدل عما أمرت به من إجراءات الإثبات إذا طرأت ظروف تبرر هذا العدول وتجعل الإثبات المقرر غير مجد. يجوز ألا تأخذ المحكمة بنتيجة الإجراء بشرط أن تبين أسباب ذلك في الحكم. 

المادة 138- يخضع قبول الدليل على الأعمال القانونية للنصوص المعمول بها وقت إنشاء هذه الأعمال. يخضع قبول الدليل على الأعمال المادية للنصوص المعمول بها وقت إقامة الدعوى. في جميع الأحوال تخضع إجراءات الإثبات لأحكام القانون النافذ وقت القيام بها. 

المادة 139- تجوز إقامة الدليل على الأعمال القانونية وفقاً لقانون الدولة الذي يطبق على آثار هذه الأعمال أو وفقاً لقانون الدولة التي أنشئت فيها. يخضع قبول الدليل على الأعمال المادية لقانون القاضي الذي ينظر بالنزاع. تخضع القوة الثبوتية للإسناد لقانون المحل الذي أنشئت فيه. 

المادة 140- تخضع إجراءات الإثبات لقانون القاضي الذي تتم أمامه، ومع ذلك يعتد بإجراءات الإثبات التي تمت في دولة أجنبية إذا كانت مطابقة لأحكام القانون اللبناني، وإن كانت مخالفة للقانون الأجنبي. ومن الجائز إنابة محكمة أجنبية لاتخاذ إجراءات إثبات يقتضيها نظر الدعوى. 

المادة 141- لا يجوز للقاضي أن يحكم بناء على معلوماته الشخصية في الدعوى. لا تعد المعلومات المستقاة من خبرة القاضي في الشؤون العامة المفروض المام الكافة بها من قبيل المعلومات الشخصية المحظور على القاضي أن يبني حكمه عليها. 

المادة 142- لا يطلب الدليل على وجود القانون اللبناني. أما إثبات مضمون القانون الأجنبي فيطلب ممن يتمسك به ما لم يكن القاضي عالماً به. إذا تعذر إثبات مضمون القانون الأجنبي فعلى القاضي أن يحكم وفقاً للقانون اللبناني. 


*الفصل الثاني - الإثبات بالكتابة*

*القسم الأول - السند الرسمي*

المادة 143- السند الرسمي هو الذي يثبت فيه موظف عام أو شخص مكلف بخدمة عامة ضمن حدود سلطته واختصاصه، ما تم على يده أو ما تلقاه من تصريحات ذوي العلاقة وفق القواعد المقررة. يرجع في إطلاق الصفة الرسمية على السند أو عدم إطلاقها عليه إلى قانون المكان الذي أنشئ فيه. 

المادة 144- إذا لم يكتسب السند صفته الرسمية لعيب في شكله أو لانتفاء صفة أو اختصاص الموظف الرسمي، اعتبر بمثابة سند عادي إذا كان محتوياً على تواقيع أصحاب العلاقة ولو لم تراع فيه القاعدة المنصوص عليها في المادة 152 من هذا القانون، ما لم تكن الصفة الرسمية مطلوبة لقيام العمل القانوني. 

المادة 145- السند الذي له شكل السند الرسمي ومظهره الخارجي يعد رسمياً إلى أن يثبت العكس من يحتج به عليه. 

المادة 146- للسند الرسمي قوة تنفيذية، وهو حجة على الكافة بما دون فيه من أمور قام بها الموظف العام أو وقعت من ذوي العلاقة في حضوره ضمن حدود سلطته واختصاصه. ويمتد أثر السند الرسمي إلى ورثة أطرافه وخلفائهم. إن الادعاء بتزوير السند الرسمي يوقف قوته في الإثبات والتنفيذ. 

المادة 147- يكون مضمون تصريحات المتعاقدين الواردة في السند الرسمي حجة عليهم وعلى خلفائهم، وتعتبر صحيحة ما لم يثبت العكس. لا يصلح السند الرسمي إلا كبداءة بينة خطية فيما يختص بالتصريحات التي ليس لها علاقة مباشرة بموضوع العقد. 

المادة 148- تعتبر الصورة الرسمية للسند الرسمي مطابقة له ما لم ينازع في ذلك أحد الخصوم، فتقابل عندئذ هذه الصورة مع الأصل. 

المادة 149- إذا فقد أصل السند الرسمي وجب الاعتداد بصورته الرسمية. وإذا فقدت جميع صوره الرسمية فإن أدراجه في السجلات الرسمية يصلح كبداءة بينة خطية بشرط التحقق من فقدان السند الرسمي وصوره. إذا ظهر من بيانات هذه السجلات أن السند أنشئ بحضور شهود وجبت دعوة هؤلاء الشهود أمام المحكمة. 


*القسم الثاني - السند العادي*

المادة 150- السند العادي هو السند ذو التوقيع الخاص ويعتبر صادراً عمن وقعه ما لم ينكر صراحة ما هو منسوب إليه من خط أو توقيع أو بصمة إذا كان يجهل التوقيع. أما الوارث أو الخلف فلا يطلب منه الإنكار. ويكفي أن يحلف يميناً بأنه لا يعلم أن الخط أو التوقيع أو البصمة هي لمن تلقى منه الحق. 

المادة 151- من احتج عليه بسند عادي وناقش في موضوعه لا يقبل منه إنكار الخط أو التوقيع أو البصمة. 

المادة 152- في العقود المتبادلة يجب أن تتعدد النسخ الأصلية بقدر عدد أطرافها ذوي المصالح المتعارضة ما لم يتفقوا على إيداع نسخة وحيدة لدى ثالث يختارونه. إذا لم تراع هذه القاعدة لا يعد السند إلا بمثابة بداءة بينة خطية على قيام العقد. 

المادة 153- خلافاً لأحكام المادة 363 من قانون الموجبات والعقود لا يشترط أن يكون السند المحتوي على التزام من جانب واحد متضمناً عبارة «صالح لأجل». المبلغ المحرر بالأحرف يتغلب في الإثبات على المبلغ المحرر بالأرقام ما لم يثبت العكس. 

المادة 154- إذا اعترف بالسند العادي من صدر عنه، أو صدر حكم بصحة توقيعه أو بصمته عليه، أصبح السند حجة على الكافة، وإنما لا يكون حجة على الغير في تاريخه إلا من الوقت الذي يثبت فيه هذا التاريخ، ويكون للسند العادي تاريخ ثابت في الحالات الآتية: 1- من يوم التأشير عليه من موظف عام مختص. 2- من يوم إثبات مضمونه في سند رسمي أو في مستند آخر ثابت التاريخ. 3- من يوم وفاة أحد من لهم على السند أثر معترف به من خط أو توقيع أو بصمة أو من يوم أن يصبح مستحيلاً على أحد هؤلاء أن يكتب أو يبصم لعلة في جسمه تمنعه من الكتابة. 

المادة 155- الأوراق غير الظاهرة المقصود بها تعديل سند رسمي أو عادي لا تنتج أثراً إلا بين المتعاقدين وخلفهم العام. 

المادة 156- يجوز لدائني المتعاقدين وخلفهم الخاص الذين أنشئ سند ظاهري احتيالاً للإضرار بهم إثبات صوريته بجميع طرق الإثبات. 

المادة 157- السند المؤيد لسند سابق بعد حجة لمن يتذرع به إلا إذا أثبت الخصم عدم صحة هذا السند بإبرازه السند الأصلي أو بمستند خطي آخر ثابتة صحته. 


*القسم الثالث - الأوراق الأخرى*

المادة 158- تكون للرسائل الموقع عليها قيمة السند العادي من حيث الإثبات لمصلحة المرسل إليه ما لم يثبت المرسل أنه لم يرسل الرسالة ولم يكلف أحداً إرسالها. تكون للبرقيات هذه القيمة أيضاً إذا كان أصلها المودع في مكتب البرق والبريد موقعاً عليه من مرسلها. وتعتبر البرقية مطابقة لأصلها حتى يقام الدليل على عكس ذلك. 

المادة 159- إذا لم تكن الرسالة سرية جاز للمرسل إليه استعمالها والتنازل عنها للغير. ولا تكون الرسالة سرية في المواد التجارية. 

المادة 160- لا يعتد في المواد المدنية بالرسائل السرية التي تقدم إلى المحكمة بغير اتفاق المرسل والمرسل إليه. 

المادة 161- إذا كانت الرسالة المضمونة الثابت وصولها بإشعار بالاستلام من البريد أو بسند إيصال من المرسل إليه موضوعة بشكل بطاقة مكشوفة أو كان العنوان مكتوباً على ظهر الرسالة ذاتها، جاز للمرسل إثبات مضمونها بإبراز النسخة المحفوظة لديه وتعد النسخة صحيحة إذا رفض المرسل إليه إبراز الرسالة التي استلمها. في غير ذلك من الأحوال يكون على المرسل إثبات مضمون الرسالة، بحال إنكارها من المرسل إليه، وفقاً للقواعد العامة للإثبات. 

المادة 162- من حصل طبقاً لأحكام المادة السابقة على حكم بني على إبرازه نسخة الرسالة، ثم ظهر فيما بعد الأصل واتضح منه أن هذه النسخة غير صحيحة، يحكم عليه بالتعويض عن الضرر الناتج عن الحكم. 

المادة 163- ما يكتبه الدائن من العبارات التي تفيد براءة الذمة على سند بقي في حوزته أو على نسخة هذا السند أو على سند إيصال في حوزة المدين يعتبر حتى ثبوت العكس حجة على الدائن لإثبات الإيفاء ولو لم تكن تلك العبارات مؤرخة أو موقعة. 

المادة 164- يحق للمدين أن يطلب عند الإيفاء، علاوة على سند الإيصال، تسليمه سند الدين أو تصريح الدائن في الإيصال بأن السند لم يبق في حوزته. 

المادة 165- الدفاتر والأوراق العيلية حجة على منشئها وخلفائه العموميين: 1- عندما تفيد حصول إيفاء ما. 2- عندما تثبت ديناً للغير. 

المادة 166- الدفاتر التجارية الإجبارية تكون حجة: 1- على صاحبها لمصلحة أي شخص سواء أكانت منتظمة أم لم تكن، ولكن لا يجوز لمن يريد أن يستخلص منها دليلاً لنفسه أن يجزئ ما ورد فيها ويستبعد منها ما كان مناقضاً لدعواه. 2- لصاحبها في المعاملات المختصة بتجارته، إذا كانت منتظمة وكان الخلاف بينه وبين تاجر. 

المادة 167- إذا تباينت القيود في دفاتر منتظمة لتاجرين جاز للقاضي أن يقرر، بحسب ظروف القضية، إما إهمال البينتين المتعارضتين وإما الأخذ بواحدة دون الأخرى. 

المادة 168- يجوز للقاضي في النزاع القائم بين التجار أن يقبل أو أن يرد، بحسب ظروف القضية، البينة التي تستخلص من الدفاتر التجارية غير الإجبارية أو من الدفاتر التجارية الإجبارية غير المنتظمة. 

المادة 169- دفاتر التجار لا تكون حجة على غير التجار. غير أن البيانات المثبتة فيها عما ورده التجار تصلح أساساً يجيز للقاضي أن يوجه اليمين المتممة إلى من الخصمين فيما يجوز إثباته بالشهادة. 


*القسم الرابع - إثبات صحة الإسناد والأوراق الأخرى*

المادة 170- للمحكمة أن تقدر ما يترتب على المحو والحك والتحشية وغير ذلك من العيوب المادية في الورقة أو السند من إسقاط قيمته في الإثبات أو إنقاصها. وإذا كانت صحة السند- أو الورقة- محل شك في نظر المحكمة جاز لها من تلقاء نفسها أن تدعو الموظف العام الذي صدر عنه أو الشخص الذي كتبه ليبدي ما يوضح حقيقة الأمر فيه. 

المادة 171- إنكار الخط أو التوقيع أو بصمة الأصبع يرد على الأوراق والأسناد غير الرسمية، أما ادعاء التزوير فيرد على جميع الأوراق والأسناد الرسمية وغير الرسمية. 

المادة 172- يكون الاختصاص في تطبيق الخطوط للقاضي أو المحكمة المقامة أمامها الدعوى الأصلية عندما يطلب التطبيق بصورة طارئة. ويكون الاختصاص للغرفة الابتدائية عندما يطلب التطبيق بصورة أصلية. 

المادة 173- يكون الاختصاص في النظر بادعاء التزوير للمحكمة المقامة لديها الدعوى الأصلية عندما يدعى التزوير بصورة طارئة أمام الغرفة الابتدائية أو محكمة الاستئناف. وفي الحالات الأخرى يكون الاختصاص في النظر بادعاء التزوير للغرفة الابتدائية. 

الفرع الأول - في إنكار الخط أو التوقيع أو بصمة الأصبع وفي التطبيق 


المادة 174- إذا أنكر الخصم الذي ينسب إليه السند أو الورقة الخط أو التوقيع أو البصمة المشتمل عليها، أو صرح بأنه لا يعرف الخط أو التوقيع أو البصمة المنسوبة إلى شخص ثالث، كان للقاضي أن يهمل هذا الدفاع إذا رآه وسيلة لمجرد المماطلة أو رآه غير مجد في النزاع ولم يطلب إليه تطبيق الخط. وإلا فإنه يضع على الورقة أو السند عبارة «لا يبدل» ويوقعها ويقرر إجراء تطبيق الخط إما بنفسه عن طريق المقابلة بين الأوراق أو الأسناد وإما بواسطة خبراء. ويجوز سماع شهادة الشهود لإثبات حصول الكتابة أو التوقيع و البصم بحضورهم. 

المادة 175- الأوراق التي تصلح للمقابلة هي: 1- التواقيع أو البصمات الحاصلة في أوراق أو أسناد رسمية. 2- الخطوط والتواقيع أو البصمات في الأسناد العادية المعترف بها. 3- القسم غير المنازع في صحته من السند الذي يجري تطبيقه. 4- الخط أو التوقيع أو البصمة المكتوبة أو الموضوعة أمام القاضي أثناء التحقيق.لا 

المادة 176- يجوز للقاضي أن يأمر بإحضار الأوراق أو الأسناد الرسمية المطلوبة للتطبيق عليها من الجهة التي تكون بها، أو ينتقل مع خبير معين منه إلى محلها للاطلاع عليها بدون نقلها. 

المادة 177- إذا قرر القاضي دعوة الخصم الذي أنكر الخط أو التوقيع المنسوب إليه على الورقة أو السند، للحضور بنفسه في موعد معين للاستكتاب وامتنع عن الحضور بغير عذر مقبول، جاز الحكم بصحة الورقة السند. 

المادة 178- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
إذا تبين، بنتيجة التطبيق، أن السند صحيح جاز، فيما عدا الخطأ الحري بالعذر، أن يحكم على الخصم الذي أنكر الخط بغير حق بغرامة نقدية من مايتي ألف إلى مليوني ليرة لبنانية وبتعويض عن العطل والضرر. 

المادة 179- يجوز لمن بيده ورقة أو سند عادي أن يختصم من ينسب إليه السند أو الورقة ليقر بأنه بخطه أو بتوقيعه أو ببصمة أصبعه ولو كان الالتزام الوارد فيه غير مستحق الأداء، ويكون ذلك بدعوى أصلية. فإذا حضر المدعى عليه وأقر، تثبت المحكمة إقراره وتكون جميع المصاريف على المدعي. ويعتبر السند- أو الورقة- معترفاً به إذا سكت المدعى عليه أو لم ينكره أو لم ينسبه لسواه. وإذا لم يحضر المدعى عليه وكان قد أبلغ الموعد شخصياً ولم يقدم جواباً ينكر فيه صحة الادعاء، فتحكم المحكمة في غيابه بصحة الخط أو التوقيع أو البصمة. أما إذا أنكر المدعى عليه الخط أو التوقيع أو البصمة فيجري التطبيق وفق القواعد المتقدمة. ويسري هذا الحكم أيضاً على الحالة التي يتغيب فيها المدعى عليه دون أن يكون مبلغاً شخصياً. 

الفرع الثاني - في الإدعاء بالتزوير 


المادة 180- يجوز للخصم الذي يدلى بوجهه بسند رسمي أو بسند عادي أن يدعي تزوير هذا السند في أية حالة كانت عليها المحاكمة. 

المادة 181- للخصم الذي يريد ادعاء التزوير أن يطلب إلى القاضي أو المحكمة المقامة لديها الدعوى الأصلية تعيين مهلة للخصم الآخر مبرز السند لكي يصرح إما بإصراره على استعماله وإما بعدوله عنه. فإذا رأت المحكمة- أو القاضي- أن للسند تأثيراً على الحكم في النزاع استجابت لهذا الطلب وعينت المهلة. إذا صرح الخصم الآخر بعدوله عن السند ينتهي الطارئ ويتحمل هو نفقاته ويسترد السند. وإذا صرح بإصراره على استعمال السند أو إذا انقضت المهلة دون تصريح منه بالعدول عنه واسترداده، حق لخصمه ادعاء التزوير. 

المادة 182- يدعي الخصم تزوير السند باستدعاء أو لائحة يقدمها إلى قلم المحكمة ويحدد فيها كل مواضع التزوير المدعى به وإلا كان ادعاء التزوير باطلاً. إذا كانت المحاكمة جارية أمام قاض أو محكمة غير الغرفة الابتدائية، يحيل الكاتب الاستدعاء أو اللائحة إلى قلم هذه الغرفة المختصة بالنظر في الادعاء بالتزوير، ويتوقف القاضي أو المحكمة عن نظر الدعوى الأصلية حتى الفصل في هذا الادعاء. إذا كانت الدعوى الأصلية مقامة أمام الغرفة الابتدائية، يترتب على ادعاء التزوير أمامها وقف السير بالمحاكمة حتى الفصل بادعاء التزوير. 

المادة 183- يبلغ كاتب الغرفة نسخة عن الاستدعاء أو اللائحة إلى الخصم الآخر. ويرسل رئيس الغرفة نسخة أخرى إلى النيابة العامة. 

المادة 184- إذا كان ادعاء التزوير يستوجب التحقيق تتخذ المحكمة قراراً به يشتمل على بيان الوقائع التي قبلت المحكمة التحقيق بها، ويوجب إيداع السند الأصلي المدعى تزويره في قلم المحكمة في خلال خمسة أيام من تاريخ تبليغ القرار إن لم يكن قد أودع فيه. منذ صدور القرار بالتحقيق تتوقف صلاحية السند للتنفيذ حتى الفصل في موضوع التزوير دون إخلال بالإجراءات الاحتياطية. 

المادة 185- للخصم الآخر أو لوكيله أن يطلع في قلم المحكمة على السند الأصلي المودع وأن يأخذ صورة عنه. 

المادة 186- إذا لم يتم إيداع السند المدعى تزويره في قلم المحكمة في المهلة المعينة يخرج هذا السند من المناقشة ما لم تقرر المحكمة منح مهلة أخرى. 

المادة 187- إذا لم يكن السند المدعى تزويره إلا نسخة عن سند أصلي موجود في دائرة رسمية أو في مستودع عام أو في حيازة شخص ثالث، فتقرر المحكمة وجوب إيداع السند الأصلي ويبلغ هذا القرار إلى من يكون هذا السند تحت يده لأجل إرساله إليها في المهلة المحددة. 

المادة 188- إذا تأخر الموظف العام أو القائم بخدمة عامة عن إيداع السند الموجود في دائرته، فللمحكمة أن تخابر النيابة العامة لتتخذ بحقه الإجراءات القانونية. 

المادة 189- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
إذا تأخر الشخص الذي استودع السند عن إيداعه في المدة المعينة كان للمحكمة أن تحكم عليه بغرامة نقدية من عشرين ألفا إلى مايتي ألف ليرة لبنانية وأن تأمره بإيداعه تحت طائلة غرامة إكراهية تحددها. 

المادة 190- في خلال الأيام الثمانية التي تلي إيداع السند المدعى تزويره في القلم، تجري بحضور الخصوم أو وكلائهم معاملة وصف هذا السند وما يحتوي عليه من شطب وإضافة وتحشية وغيرها من المميزات الظاهرة وذلك بعناية رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي الذي انتدب لهذه الغاية بمقتضى القرار الذي أمر بالإيداع، ويحرر كاتب المحكمة محضراً لهذه المعاملة ويضع الرئيس أو القاضي المنتدب عبارة «لا يبدل» على السند ويوقعها. 

المادة 191- يجوز إثبات تزوير السند بجميع وسائل الإثبات، وخاصة بالاستعانة بخبراء تعينهم المحكمة،وبالاستماع إلى شهادة الشهود وبمقابلة الخط أو التوقيع مع أوراق أو أسناد أخرى. 

المادة 192- الأوراق التي تصلح للمقابلة في دعوى التزوير هي الأوراق ذاتها التي تصلح للمقابلة في معاملة التطبيق وفق أحكام المادة 175. 

المادة 193- للمدعى عليه بالتزوير إنهاء إجراءات الادعاء في أية حالة كانت عليها بتنازله عن السند المطعون فيه. وللمحكمة في هذه الحالة أن تقرر ضبط السند أو حفظه إذا طلب مدعي التزوير ذلك لمصلحة مشروعة. 

المادة 194- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
إذا تقرر سقوط حق مدعي التزوير في ادعائه أو رفضه، حكم عليه بغرامة نقدية من مايتي ألف إلى مليوني ليرة لبنانية وببدل العطل والضرر لمصلحة الخصم الآخر عند الاقتضاء. ولا يحكم عليه بشيء من ذلك إذا ثبت بعض ما ادعاه. 

المادة 195- إذا أثبتت المحكمة في حكمها تزوير السند فإنها تقرر إتلافه أو شطب ما فيه من تزوير أو إصلاحه أو إعادة نصه الصحيح. 

المادة 196- في جميع الأحوال يؤمر في الحكم بإعادة الأسناد التي أبرزت لأجل المقابلة. 

المادة 197- الحكم الذي يصدر في قضية ادعاء التزوير لا يكون قابلاً للتنفيذ إلا بعد انبرامه. 

المادة 198- ما دامت الأسناد المدعى تزويرها مودعة لدى قلم المحكمة لا يجوز تسليم صورة عنها إلا بإذن المحكمة. وفي كل حال يجب أن يوضع على الصورة شرح خاص يدل على وجود دعوى التزوير. 

المادة 199- إذا كانت قد أقيمت الدعوى الجزائية بسبب التزوير المدعى به فعلى المحكمة المدنية أن توقف المحاكمة الجارية لديها إلى أن يفصل بالدعوى الجزائية، ما لم يكن ممكناً الحكم بالدعوى المدنية دون الاعتداد بالسند المدعى تزويره جزائياً. 

المادة 200- الحكم الجزائي بالبراءة لا يمنع أحد الخصوم في نزاع مدني من ادعاء تزوير السند الذي كان موضوع الدعوى الجزائية، إذا كان هذا الحكم مبنياً على براءة الظنين ولكنه غير مثبت لصحة السند نفسه. 

المادة 201- يجوز للمحكمة، ولو لم يدع أمامها بالتزوير بالإجراءات المتقدمة، أن تحكم برد أي سند وبطلانه إذا ظهر لها بجلاء من حالته أو من ظروف الدعوى أنه مزور. ويجب عليها في هذه الحالة أن تبين في حكمها الظروف والقرائن التي تبينت منها ذلك. 

المادة 202- يجوز لمن يخشى الاحتجاج عليه بسند مزور أن يختصم من بيده ذلك السند ومن يفيد منه لسماع الحكم بتزويره، ويكون ذلك بدعوى أصلية ترفع وفق الأصول العادية. وتراعى المحكمة في التحقيق بهذه الدعوى والحكم فيها القواعد المنصوص عليها في هذا الفرع والفرع السابق. 


*القسم الخامس - إلزام الخصم أو الغير بتقديم مستند تحت يده*

المادة 203- يجوز للخصم أن يطلب إلزام خصمه بإبراز أية ورقة منتجة في النزاع تكون تحت يده ي الأحوال الآتية: 1- إذا كان القانون يجيز مطالبته بتقديمها أو تسليمها. 2- إذا كانت مشتركة بينه وبين خصمه. وتعتبر الورقة مشتركة بوجه خاص إذا كانت محررة لمصلحة الخصمين أو كانت مثبتة لالتزاماتهما وحقوقهما المتبادلة. 3- إذا استند إليها خصمه في أية مرحلة من مراحل المحاكمة . 

المادة 204- على المستدعي أن يبين في الطلب تحت طائلة الرد: 1- أوصاف الورقة ومضمونها بقدر ما يمكن من التفصيل. 2- الواقعة التي يستدل بالورقة عليها. 3- الأدلة التي تثبت حيازة الخصم لها. 4- وجه إلزام الخصم بتقديمها. 

المادة 205- إذا أثبت المستدعي طلبه أو أقر الخصم بوجود الورقة في حوزته أو سكت، أمرت المحكمة بتقديم الورقة في الحال أو في مهلة معينة. أما إذا أنكر الخصم ولم يقدم الطالب إثباتاً كافياً لصحة الطلب، وجب أن يحلف المنكر يميناً بأن الورقة لا وجود لها أو بأنه لا يعلم وجودها أو مكانها وأنه لم يخفها أو لم يهمل البحث عنها ليحرم خصمه من الاستدلال بها. ويجوز للقاضي أن يعدل صيغة اليمين بحسب مقتضيات الحال. 

المادة 206- إذا لم يقدم الخصم الورقة في الموعد المعين أو امتنع عن حلف اليمين جاز للمحكمة أن تأخذ بقول المستدعي وبالصورة التي أبرزها. 

المادة 207- إذا قدم الخصم ورقة للاستدلال بها في المحاكمة فلا يجوز له سحبها إلا برضى خصمه وبإذن خطي من القاضي أو رئيس المحكمة بعد أن تحفظ منها صورة في ملف القضية يؤشر عليها رئيس القلم بمطابقتها للأصل. 


المادة 208- يجوز للمحكمة أثناء النظر في القضية أن تأمر بإدخال شخص في المحاكمة لأجل إلزامه بتقديم ورقة موجودة في حوزته. ولها أيضاً أن تأمر من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب الخصوم بجلب أوراق من الدوائر الرسمية إذا تعذر عليهم ذلك. 

المادة 209- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
للمحكمة أن تحكم بغرامة من أربعين آلاف إلى أربعماية ألف ليرة لبنانية على من يتخلف عن تنفيذ أمر صادر عنها بإبراز مستند في المهلة المحددة. لا يقبل هذا الحكم الطعن، إنما يبقى للمحكمة أن تعفي المحكوم عليه من الغرامة إذا أبدى عذراً مقبولاً.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث - الإقرار واستجواب الخصوم
القسم الأول - الإقرار

المادة 210- الإقرار هو اعتراف خصم بواقعة أو بعمل قانوني مدعى بأي منهما عليه. ويكون قضائياً إذا تم أمام القضاء أثناء النظر في نزاع يتعلق بهذه الواقعة أو العمل. ويكون غير قضائي إذا تم على غير هذا الوجه وعندئذ يثبت وفق القواعد العامة في الإثبات. 

المادة 211- الإقرار القضائي حجة قاطعة على المقر. 

المادة 212- لا يتجزأ الإقرار على صاحبه إلا إذا انصب على وقائع متعددة وكان وجود واقعة منها لا يستلزم حتماً وجود الوقائع الأخرى. 

المادة 213- يسمى الإقرار موصوفاً عندما يقتصر على الواقعة التي صرح بها الخصم الآخر إلا أنه يفسد نتائجها القانونية بما يشتمل عليه من البيانات الإضافية. وهذا الإقرار يفيد الثبوت التام فيما يختص بالواقعة الأصلية، أما البيانات الإضافية فتعد ثابتة إلى أن يثبت عكسها. 

المادة 214- يسمى الإقرار مركباً عندما يكون منصباً في وقت واحد على الواقعة الأصلية وعلى واقعة أخرى ويكون غير قابل للتجزئة في حالة واحدة، وهي إذا كانت الواقعة الجديدة يقدر معها وجود الواقعة الأصلية، كأن يعترف المدين الذي أقيمت عليه دعوى الإيفاء بأنه اقترض المبلغ المدعى به ولكنه يزيد على اعترافه أنه أوفاه فيما بعد فالمحكمة تعتبر فعل الاقتراض ثابتاً على وجه نهائي أما الإيفاء فيعد ثابتاً إلى أن يثبت عكسه. 

المادة 215- لا يصح الرجوع عن الإقرار إلا لخطأ في الواقع على أن يثبت المقر ذلك. 

المادة 216- يعود للقاضي تقدير حجية الإقرار غير القضائي بحسب الوسائل التي اعتمدت لإثبات هذا الإقرار. 

المادة 217- يجوز أن يستخلص الإقرار غير القضائي من تصريح الخصم المسجل بعلمه على شريط مغناطيسي. وفي حال إنكار الخصم التصريح المنسوب إليه، يجوز للقاضي أن يلجأ إلى تدقيق الصوت بواسطة خبير. 


*القسم الثاني - استجواب الخصوم*

المادة 218- للمحكمة في أية مرحلة من مراحل المحاكمة أن تقرر، من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على الطلب، حضور الخصوم أو أحدهم بالذات لاستجوابهم في جلسة علنية أو في غرفة المذاكرة. لا يجوز الاستجواب عن الأمور التي لا يصح فيها التنازل أو الصلح أو التي يمنع القانون إقامة الدليل عليها. 

المادة 219- للمحكمة أن تباشر استجواب الخصوم بنفسها أو أن تنتدب أحد قضاتها للقيام به. 

المادة 220- إذا رأت المحكمة أن القضية لا تحتاج إلى استجواب أو أن الوقائع التي يراد استجواب الخصم عنها غير منتجة أو غير جائزة الإثبات رفضت طلب الاستجواب. 

المادة 221- إذا كان الخصم عديم الأهلية أو ناقصها جاز استجواب من ينوب عنه، وجاز للمحكمة مناقشة الخصم بالذات إن كان مميزاً في الأمور المأذون بها. ويجوز بالنسبة إلى الأشخاص المعنويين توجيه الاستجواب إلى من يمثلهم قانوناً. يجري استجواب ممثلي الخصوم عن الأعمال التي تمت على يدهم أو علموا بها بصفتهم هذه. 

المادة 222- يجب في مطلق الأحوال أن يكون المراد استجوابه أهلاً للتصرف في الحق المتنازع عليه. 

المادة 223- يبلغ القرار بالاستجواب إلى من تقرر استجوابه قبل الموعد المعين لحضوره بثلاثة أيام على الأقل إلا إذا كان حاضراً في جلسة المحاكمة وقبل باستجوابه فوراً أو كان في القضية عجلة قصوى. 

المادة 224- إذا كان للخصم عذر يمنعه من الحضور بنفسه أمام المحكمة للاستجواب، جاز للمحكمة أن تنتدب أحد قضاتها لاستجوابه بحضور الخصم الآخر. 

المادة 225- إذا كان الخصم المقرر استجوابه مقيماً خارج منطقة المحكمة جاز لها استنابة محكمة أخرى لاستجوابه بحضور خصمه. يجوز أيضاً استنابة محكمة دولة أجنبية للقيام باستجوابه. 

المادة 226- يجري استجواب الخصم بحضور خصمه، ما لم تقتض الظروف استجواب كل منهما بغياب الآخر، وتحصل مقابلة بينهما بعد ذلك بناء على طلب أحدهما أو إذا رأت المحكمة ضرورة لذلك. إن تخلف أحد الخصوم عن الحضور لا يمنع استجواب الخصم الآخر. 

المادة 227- يجوز استجواب الخصوم بحضور خبير فني. كما تجوز مقابلتهم مع الشهود. 

المادة 228- ملغاة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 

المادة 229- يوجه رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب الأسئلة المتعلقة بموضوع الاستجواب. كما يطرح الأسئلة التي يراها مجدية والتي يطلب منه أحد الخصوم توجيهها إلى الخصم الآخر. 

المادة 230- يجيب الخصم المستجوب بنفسه على الأسئلة المطروحة عليه دون الاستعانة بكتابة ما. 

المادة 231- ينظم محضر بالأسئلة المطروحة والأجوبة المعطاة يوقع عليه رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب لإجراء الاستجواب أو القاضي المنفرد والخصوم المستجوبون. وإذا امتنع المستجوب عن الإجابة أو عن التوقيع ذكر في المحضر امتناعه وسببه. 

المادة 232- إذا تخلف الخصم عن الحضور للاستجواب بغير عذر مقبول أو امتنع عن الإجابة بغير مبرر قانوني جاز للمحكمة أن تتخذ من هذا التخلف أو الامتناع مسوغاً لاعتبار الوقائع التي تقرر استجوابه عنها ثابتة. 

المادة 233- إذا تذرع الخصم المستجوب بالنسيان أو الجهل ولم يظهر مع ذلك أنه اتخذ موقف الرفض المشار إليه في المادة السابقة، جاز للمحكمة أن تقبل شهادة الشهود والقرائن لإثبات الوقائع موضوع الاستجواب ولو لم تكن هذه البينة مقبولة أصلاً. 

المادة 234- إذا لم يؤد الاستجواب إلى إقرار، جاز أن تستخلص منه بداءة بينة خطية أو قرينة بسيطة. 


*الفصل الرابع - اليمين*

المادة 235- اليمين القضائية نوعان: اليمين الحاسمة، واليمين المتممة. 


*القسم الأول - اليمين الحاسمة*

المادة 236- اليمين الحاسمة هي التي يوجهها خصم إلى خصمه ليحسم بها النزاع. ولكن حلفها لا يجوز إلا بإذن المحكمة. القرار الذي تصدره المحكمة بقبول تحليف اليمين أو برفضه يكون قابلاً للطعن على حدة حتى قبل صدور الحكم في الموضوع. 

المادة 237- تكون تأدية اليمين بالصيغة التي تقررها المحكمة. وتعتبر في حلف الأخرس ونكوله إشارته المعهودة إذا كان لا يعرف الكتابة. فإذا كان يعرفها فحلفه ونكوله يتمان بها. 

المادة 238- لا يجوز الاستحلاف على فعل جرمي أو على عمل مخالف للنظام العام أو الآداب، ولا على عقد يوجب القانون لصحته سنداً خطياً، ولا على إنكار واقعة يفيد سند رسمي حصولها بحضور الموظف الذي تم العمل القانوني أمامه، أو على إنكار واقعة ثابتة بقرينة قانونية قاطعة لا تقبل إثبات العكس. 

المادة 239- للمحكمة أن تعدل صيغة اليمين التي يعرضها الخصم بحيث تنصب بوضوح ودقة على الواقعة المطلوب الحلف عليها. 

المادة 240- يجب أن تكون الواقعة التي تنصب عليها اليمين متعلقة بشخص من وجهت إليه. فإذا كانت غير شخصية به انصبت على مجرد علمه أو عدم علمه بها. 

المادة 241- لا يجوز للممثل القانوني أن يوجه اليمين الحاسمة أو يردها على من وجهها إليه إلا فيما يجوز له التصرف فيه. ولا يجوز للوكيل توجيه هذه اليمين أو ردها إلا إذا كان يحوز وكالة خاصة بذلك. 

المادة 242- يجوز توجيه اليمين الحاسمة في أية مرحلة من مراحل المحاكمة. ويمكن أن توجه على سبيل الاحتياط، فيجري تحليفها بعد أن تقرر المحكمة رد الأدلة المقدمة بصورة أصلية لعدم قانونيتها أو كفايتها أو جدواها. 

المادة 243- يجوز لمن وجهت إليه اليمين أن يردها على خصمه إلا إذا كانت منصبة على واقعة لم يشترك فيها الخصمان بل يستقل فيها من وجهت إليه. من وجهت إليه اليمين فنكل عنها دون أن يردها على خصمه، ومن ردت عليه اليمين فنكل عنها، خسر ما ادعاه. 

المادة 244- لا يجوز لمن وجه اليمين أو ردها أن يرجع عن ذلك متى قبل خصمه أن يحلف. 

المادة 245- إذا قررت المحكمة تحليف اليمين وكان من وجهت إليه حاضراً بنفسه، جاز للمحكمة تحليفه فوراً وإذا لم يكن حاضراً وجب تكليفه بالحضور لحلفها بالصيغة التي قررتها المحكمة وفي اليوم الذي تحدده له فإن حضر وامتنع عن حلفها أو تخلف عن الحضور بغير عذر وكان مبلغاً شخصياً اعتبر ناكلاً. 

المادة 246- إذا كان لمن وجهت إليه اليمين عذر يمنعه من الحضور فتنتقل المحكمة أو تنتدب أحد قضاتها لتحليفه. وذلك بحضور الخصم الآخر أو بعد دعوته حسب الأصول. 

المادة 247- يحرر محضر بحلف اليمين يوقعه الحالف ورئيس المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب والكاتب. 

المادة 248- لا يجوز للخصم إثبات كذب اليمين بعد أن يؤديها الخصم الذي وجهت إليه أو ردت عليه. على أنه إذا ثبت كذب اليمين بحكم جزائي فإن للخصم الذي أصابه ضرر منها أن يدعي بالتعويض دون إخلال بما قد يكون له من حق الطعن في الحكم الذي يصدر ضده بطرق الطعن الممكنة. 

المادة 249- لا يكون حلف اليمين حجة إلا على من وجهها أو ردها أو نكل عنها وعلى ورثته وخلفائه. 


*القسم الثاني - اليمين المتممة*

المادة 250- اليمين المتممة هي التي توجهها المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها إلى أحد الخصوم لاستكمال الدليل المقدم منه والتمكن من الحكم في موضوع الدعوى أو لتحديد قيمة ما سيحكم به. 

المادة 251- يشترط في توجيه اليمين المتممة ألا يكون في الدعوى دليل كامل، وإلا تكون الدعوى خالية من أي دليل. 

المادة 252- لا يجوز للخصم الذي وجهت إليه اليمين المتممة أن يردها على الخصم الآخر. 

المادة 253- لا يجوز للمحكمة أن توجه إلى المدعي اليمين المتممة لتحديد قيمة المدعى به إلا إذا استحال تحديد هذه القيمة بطريقة أخرى. وتعين المحكمة في هذه الحالة حداً أقصى للقيمة التي يصدق فيها المدعي بيمينه. 


*الفصل الخامس - شهادة الشهود*

المادة 254- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
لا تقبل شهادة الشهود: 1- لإثبات العقود وغيرها من التصرفات القانونية التي يقصد بها إنشاء حقوق والتزامات أو انتقالها أو تعديلها أو انقضاؤها إذا كانت قيمتها تتجاوز خمسماية ألف ليرة لبنانية أو إذا كانت غير معينة القيمة. 2- لإثبات ما يخالف أو يجاوز ما يشتمل عليه سند خطي، ولو كانت قيمة المنازع فيه لا تتجاوز خمسماية ألف ليرة لبنانية. يجوز للخصوم أن يعدلوا عن التمسك بهذه القاعدة صراحة أو ضمناً. 

المادة 255- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
العبرة في قبول الشهادة بقيمة الحق المنازع فيه وليس بقيمة الطلب. ولهذا لا يجوز الإثبات بشهادة الشهود ولو لم تزد قيمة الطلب على أربعين ألف ليرة لبنانية في الحالتين الآتيتين: 1- إذا كان المطلوب هو الباقي أو هو جزء من حق متنازع عليه تزيد قيمته على أربعين ألف ليرة لبنانية وغير ثابت بسند خطي. 
2- إذا جزأ الخصم طلبه أو تنازل عن جزأً من حقه بعد أن طالب به كاملاً ليجعل قيمة الطلب لا تتجاوز خمسماية ألف ليرة لبنانية. إذا كانت زيادة القيمة على أربعين ألف ليرة لبنانية ناتجة عن ضم الفوائد والملحقات إلى الأصل كان الإثبات بالشهادة مقبولاً. 

المادة 256- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
إذا اشتمل الادعاء على طلبات متعددة ناشئة عن مصادر متعددة جاز الإثبات بشهادة الشهود في كل طلب لا تزيد قيمته على خمسماية ألف ليرة لبنانية ولو كانت هذه الطلبات في مجموعها تزيد على هذه القيمة ولو كان منشأها علاقات بين الخصوم أنفسهم أو تصرفات من طبيعة واحدة. 

المادة 257- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يجوز الإثبات بشهادة الشهود مهما كانت قيمة المدعى به في المواد والحالات الآتية: 1- المواد التجارية. 2- الأعمال المادية. ويعتبر بمثابة عمل مادي التصرف القانوني بالنسبة لغير أطرافه وخلفائهم الذين يحتج عليهم به. 3- إذا وجدت بداءة بينة خطية أي كتابة ولو خالية من التوقيع صادرة عن الخصم المحتج بها عليه أو عمن يمثله تجعل وجود التصرف المدعى به قريب الاحتمال. 4- إذا استحال على الدائن الحصول على بينة خطية. ويكتفى بمجرد الاستحالة المعنوية، وهي تنشأ خصوصاً عن العرف المتبع في بعض المهن أو عن علاقات القربى بين الأصول والفروع أو بين الحواشي حتى الدرجة الثالثة أو بين الزوجين أو بين أحد الزوجين ووالدي الزوج الآخر أو بين الخطيب وخطيبته. 5- إذا ثبت فقدان السند الخطي بسبب أجنبي لا يد للخصم فيه. 6- إذا ثبت وجود تحايل على القانون لإجراء عقد مخالف للنظام العام أو لنص إلزامي. 

المادة 258- يقدر الحق باعتبار قيمته في الوقت والمكان اللذين تم فيهما التصرف القانوني. 

المادة 259- لا يكون أهلاً لأداء الشهادة: 1- من لم يكمل الخامسة عشرة من عمره. 2- من لم يكن سليم الإدراك. 3- من صدرت عليه أحكام جزائية تسقط عنه أهلية الشهادة. 

المادة 260- لا تقبل شهادة الشهود بين الأصول والفروع وبين الزوجين ولو بعد انحلال عقد الزواج. لا تقبل أيضاً شهادة الخدم لمخدومهم الملازمين لشخصه ما داموا بخدمته ولا شهادة الوكيل لموكله ولا شهادة الشريك فيما يتعلق بالشركة ولا الكفيل فيما يختص بالتزامات المكفول. 

المادة 261- يجوز أن تسمع أقوال المشار إليهم في المادتين السابقتين بغير يمين على سبيل الاستئناس. 

المادة 262- لا تقبل الشهادة على شيوع الخبر إلا في الأحوال التي ينص عليها القانون. 

المادة 263- يمنع موظفو القطاع العام حتى بعد تركهم الوظيفة من الشهادة على ما علموا به أثناء قيامهم بها من أمور لم تكن معدة لاطلاع الجمهور عليها، إلا إذا أذنت لهم السلطة بالشهادة بناء على طلب المحكمة أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم. يعطى إذن السلطة للوزير من مجلس الوزراء وللموظفين من الوزير المختص. 

المادة 264- لا يجوز لمن علم من المحامين أو الوكلاء أو الأطباء أو غيرهم عن طريق مهنته أو صنعته بواقعة أو بمعلومات أن يفشيها ولو بعد انتهاء خدمته أو زوال صفته ما لم يكن ذكرها له مفصحاً عن قصد ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة. ومع ذلك يجب على الأشخاص المذكورين أن يؤدوا الشهادة على تلك الواقعة أو المعلومات متى طلب منهم ذلك من أسرها إليهم على ألا يخل ذلك بأحكام القوانين الخاصة بهم. 

المادة 265- لا يجوز لأحد الزوجين أن يفشي بدون رضى الآخر ما أبلغه إليه أثناء الزوجية، ولو بعد انفصالها، إلا في حالة رفع الدعوى من أحدهما على الآخر أو إقامة دعوى على أحدهما بسبب جناية أو جنحة وقعت منه على الآخر. 

المادة 266- على الخصم الذي يطلب الإثبات بشهادة الشهود أن يبين الوقائع التي يريد إثباتها في طلبه الخطي أو شفاها في الجلسة، وأن يسمي شهوده على أن لا يتجاوز عددهم الخمسة عن الواقعة الواحدة إلا إذا أجازت له المحكمة ذلك. 

المادة 267- يجب أن يتضمن القرار القاضي بإجراء التحقيق: 1- تعيين الوقائع الواجب إثباتها. 2- دعوة الشهود المعينين من طالب التحقيق وتعيين موعد الجلسة التي سيسمعون فيها. 

المادة 268- للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أن تقرر استماع الشهود في الأحوال التي يجيز القانون فيها الإثبات بشهادة الشهود متى رأت في ذلك فائدة للحقيقة. كما يكون لها، في جميع الأحوال التي تقرر فيها الإثبات بشهادة الشهود، أن تستدعي للشهادة من ترى لزوماً لسماع شهادته إظهاراً للحقيقة. 

المادة 269- يجري التحقيق أمام المحكمة. ويجوز لها عند الاقتضاء أن تنتدب أحد قضاتها لإجرائه، وتعين له المهلة التي يجب أن يتم فيها. وللقاضي المنتدب أن يقرر تمديد هذه المهلة عند الحاجة، ويبلغ المحكمة ذلك. يمارس القاضي المنتدب أثناء التحقيق السلطة المعينة له في المادة 135 من هذا القانون. 

المادة 270- الإذن لأحد الخصوم بإثبات واقعة بشهادة الشهود يستتبع حكماً وبدون قرار أن يكون للخصم الآخر الحق في نفيها بهذا الطريق. 

المادة 271- تحدد المحكمة بصورة مؤقتة نفقات التحقيق وتوجب على طالب التحقيق إيداع المبلغ الذي تحدده. وعندما تقرر المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها دعوة شهود لسماعهم فإنها تعين في قرارها من يجب أن يسلف نفقاتهم وتحدد مهلة لإيداعها. 

المادة 272- إذا رأت المحكمة فائدة من إجراء التحقيق والمعاينة معاً كان لها أن تنتدب أحد قضاتها لهذه الغاية. فيقوم القاضي المنتدب بالمهمة، وله أن يسمع في مكان المعاينة، وفي الحال، من يرى ضرورة لسماعهم من شهود غير الذين سماهم الخصوم أو أن يدعو هؤلاء الشهود لسماعهم في موعد آخر يعينه. 

المادة 273- يجب أن تتضمن دعوة الشاهد: 1- تعيين المحكمة التي تؤدى أمامها الشهادة. 2- تعيين كل من الخصوم باسمه ولقبه ومهنته ومقامه. 3- تعيين الشاهد الموجهة إليه الدعوة. 4- تعيين محل الحضور واليوم والساعة. 5- ماهية الدعوى التي تطلب فيها الشهادة. 6- التنبيه إلى العقوبة التي يتعرض لها الشاهد المتخلف عن الحضور. إذا وجد نقص في تعيين الخصوم أو الشهود المدعوين فهذا النقص لا يبطل الدعوة إلا إذا نتج عنه شك جدي في هويتهم. 

المادة 274- إذا كان الشاهد منتظماً في الجيش وقائماً بخدمة فعلية، فتوجه الدعوة إليه بواسطة رئيس فرقته ليأذن له بالحضور. 

المادة 275- إذا كان الشاهد مسجوناً فعلى المحكمة أن تطلب إلى مدير السجن إحضاره محروساً، وإذا كان إحضاره غير ممكن فعلى مدير السجن أن يعلم المحكمة بلا إبطاء. 

المادة 276- في جميع الأحوال الأخرى بلا استثناء يدعى الشاهد مباشرة بدون أية واسطة. 

المادة 277- إذا كان من الضروري استماع شهادة رئيس الجمهورية أو رئيس مجلس النواب أو رئيس الوزارة فتنتقل المحكمة أو القاضي الذي تنتدبه لديه فتسمع أقواله ويدونها الكاتب بمحضر يضمه إلى ملف القضية. 

المادة 278- يجب أن تصل الدعوة إلى الشاهد قبل الموعد المعين لحضوره بثلاثة أيام على الأقل إلا إذا اتخذت المحكمة قراراً بتقصير المهلة. ويمكن، بناء لقرار المحكمة، إرسال الدعوة ببرقية مضمونة مع إشعار بوصولها وذلك عند وجود عجلة. 

المادة 279- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
إذا لم يحضر الشاهد يحكم عليه بغرامة نقدية من عشرة آلاف إلى مئة ألف ليرة لبنانية وبدفع النفقات الناشئة عن عدم حضوره. وللمحكمة أن تدعو الشاهد ثانية فإذا بقي مصراً على عدم الحضور يحكم عليه بغرامة ثانية تتراوح بين قيمة الغرامة الأولى وضعفيها، ويحق للمحكمة أن تأمر بإحضاره قسراً بواسطة القوة المسلحة. أما إذا كان الشاهد قائماً بخدمة فعلية في الجيش فيطلب إحضاره من رئيس فرقته. 

المادة 280- يجوز الرجوع عن الحكم القاضي بالغرامة المشار إليها في المادة السابقة إذا أبدى الشاهد المتخلف عن الحضور عذراً حرياً بالقبول. 

المادة 281- إذا أدلى الشاهد بعذر مقبول منعه من الحضور في الموعد المعين لسماعه، فللمحكمة أن تمنحه مهلة أو أن تقرر الإنابة أو الانتقال لسماع شهادته. كما يجوز لها بحسب الظروف أن تعدل عن سماع هذا الشاهد. 

المادة 282- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
إذا حضر الشاهد وامتنع بغير مبرر قانوني عن أداء اليمين وعن الإجابة يحكم عليه بغرامة من مايتي ألف إلى مليوني ليرة لبنانية ما لم يتنازل الخصم الذي سماه عن سماع شهادته. 

المادة 283- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
تسمع شهادة كل شاهد على انفراد بحضور الخصوم، ويحق للمحكمة أن تجمعهم للمقابلة فيما بعد. وما دامت التحقيقات لم تنته لا يجوز للشاهد الانصراف إلا بإذن من المحكمة وإلا استهدف لغرامة من عشرين ألف إلى أربعين ألف ليرة لبنانية. 

المادة 284- يسأل الشاهد أولاً عن اسمه ولقبه وسنه ومهنته ومحل إقامته وعما يكون بينه وبين الخصوم من علاقة قرابة أو مصاهرة ودرجتها أو من علاقة استخدام أو غيرها، وعما إذا صدرت عليه أحكام جزائية تسقط الأهلية للشهادة. 

المادة 285- يجب على الشاهد قبل أداء الشهادة أن يحلف اليمين على أنه يشهد بالحق كله ولا يشهد إلا بالحق، وإلا كانت شهادته باطلة. أما الأشخاص الذين يسمعون دون حلف اليمين وفقاً لأحكام المادة 261 فيؤكد عليهم القاضي أو رئيس المحكمة واجبهم بقول الحق. 

المادة 286- توجه الأسئلة إلى الشاهد من رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب عن الوقائع المتعلقة بالنزاع والتي يجوز إثباتها بالشهادة ولو لم تكن معينة في القرار القاضي بالتحقيق. وللرئيس أن يطرح على الشاهد الأسئلة التي يطلب طرحها قضاة المحكمة أو الخصوم إذا رآها مفيدة في كشف الحقيقة. 

المادة 287- على الخصوم ألا يقطعوا كلام الشاهد وألا يحاولوا التأثير عليه أو توجيه الأسئلة مباشرة إليه أثناء أدائه الشهادة، تحت طائلة إخراجهم من القاعة المنعقدة فيها الجلسة. 

المادة 288- لرئيس المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب أن يسمع عند الاقتضاء الشهود مجدداً وأن يجري المقابلة فيما بينهم أو فيما بينهم والخصوم، ويمكنه سماعهم بحضور خبير فني. ويبقى الشهود تحت تصرف الرئيس أو القاضي المنتدب حتى ختام جلسة التحقيق، ويمكنهم طلب سماعهم مجدداً لإبداء معلومات إضافية تعدل في الشهادة التي أدوها. 

المادة 289- لرئيس المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب أن يأمر أحد الخصوم بالخروج لزيادة تأمين سرية الشاهد على أن يدخل بعد أداء الشهادة وتتلى عليه. 

المادة 290- تؤدى الشهادة شفاهاً ولا يجوز الاستعانة بكتابة ما إلا بإذن المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب وحيث تسوغ ذلك طبيعة النزاع. إذا كان الشاهد يجهل اللغة العربية فيؤدي شهادته باللغة التي يعرفها وتترجم بواسطة مترجم يعينه رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب ويحلفه اليمين على القيام بالترجمة بصدق وأمانة. 

المادة 291- من لا قدرة له على الكلام يؤدي الشهادة إذا أمكن أن يبين مراده بالكتابة أو بالإشارة. 

المادة 292- تثبت إجابات الشاهد في محضر الجلسة بكاملها دون تغيير فيها، ثم تتلى على من صدرت عنه، وله أن يدخل عليها ما يرى من تعديل ويذكر التعديل عقب نص الشهادة. ويثبت كذلك في المحضر كل ما وجه من أسئلة إلى الشاهد وملاحظات في شأن شهادته. يوقع الشاهد المحضر وإذا امتنع عن التوقيع ذكر ذلك وسببه في المحضر. 

المادة 293- تقدر المحكمة نفقات الشهود بناء على طلبهم ويتقاضون ما يقدر لهم من المبلغ الذي أودع لحساب النفقات. 

المادة 294- التخلف عن المطالبة بالنفقات المعينة في المادة السابقة خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ أداء الشهادة يسقط حق الشاهد فيها، ويرد المبلغ المعجل لمن أداه من الخصوم. 

المادة 295- يعود للمحكمة تقدير قيمة شهادة الشهود من حيث الموضوع بصورة مطلقة. 

المادة 296- يجوز لمن يخشى فوات فرصة الاستشهاد بشاهد على موضوع لم يعرض بعد أمام القضاء ويحتمل عرضه عليه أن يطلب في مواجهة ذوي الشأن سماع ذلك الشاهد. ويقدم هذا الطلب بالطرق المعتادة إلى قاضي الأمور المستعجلة وتكون نفقاته كلها على من قدمه، وعند تحقق الضرورة يقرر القاضي سماع الشاهد متى كانت الواقعة مما يجوز إثباته بشهادة الشهود. 

المادة 297- لا يجوز في هذه الحالة تسليم صورة عن محضر التحقيق ولا تقديمه إلى القضاء إلا إذا رأت محكمة الموضوع عند نظره جواز إثبات الواقعة بشهادة الشهود. ويكون للخصم الاعتراض أمامها على قبول هذا الدليل، كما يكون له طلب سماع شهود نفي لمصلحته. 

المادة 298- تتبع في هذا التحقيق القواعد المتقدمة عدا ما نص عليه في المادتين 269 و 270.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفصل السادس - القرائن وحجية القضية المحكوم بها وحجية حيازة المنقول*

*القسم الأول - القرائن*

المادة 299- القرائن هي نتائج تستخلص، بحكم القانون أو تقدير القاضي، من واقعة معروفة للاستدلال على واقعة غير معروفة. 

المادة 300- القرائن نوعان: قرائن قانونية وقرائن قضائية. 

المادة 301- القرينة القانونية هي التي ينص عليها القانون، وهي تغني من قررت لمصلحته عن أية طريقة أخرى من طرق الإثبات. على أنه يجوز نقض هذه القرينة بالدليل العكسي، ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك. 

المادة 302- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 القرينة القضائية هي التي لم ينص عليها القانون، ويستنبطها القاضي من ظروف ووقائع الدعوى بما له من سلطة التقدير. لا يجوز الإثبات بالقرائن القضائية إلا في الأحوال التي يجوز فيها الإثبات بشهادة الشهود. ويكون هذا الإثبات جائزاً بوجه خاص عندما تستخلص القرينة من وقائع يمكن أن تعد تنفيذاً اختيارياً، كلياً أو جزئياً، للالتزام المدعى به. 


*القسم الثاني - حجية القضية المحكوم بها*

المادة 303- الأحكام النهائية حجة فيما فصلت فيه من الحقوق ولا يجوز قبول دليل ينقض هذه الحجية. ولكن لا تكون لتلك الأحكام هذه الحجية إلا في نزاع قام بين الخصوم أنفسهم دون أن تتغير صفاتهم وتناول الموضوع والسبب نفسهما. ويكون للمحكمة أن تثير هذه الحجية من تلقاء نفسها. 

المادة 304- لا يرتبط القاضي المدني بالحكم الجزائي إلا في الوقائع التي فصل فيها هذا الحكم وكان فصله فيها ضرورياً. 

المادة 305- إذا قضى الحكم الجزائي برفع التبعة عن المدعى عليه مقتصراً على بحث الفعل من ناحية التجريم من غير نفي وقوعه، فإنه لا يحول دون ملاحقة المدعى عليه أمام القضاء المدني بالتعويض. 


*القسم الثالث - حجية حيازة المنقول*

المادة 306- حيازة المنقول بحسن نية وبصورة علنية وهادئة وخالية من الالتباس، حجة قاطعة على ملكيته لا يصح دحضها بأي دليل. ومع ذلك إن من أضاع أو سرق منه مال منقول يمكنه أن يدعي استحقاقه بوجه من يحوزه، في خلال ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من يوم ضياعه أو سرقته. وللحائز أن يرجع على الشخص الذي تلقاه منه. 

المادة 307- إذا كان حائز المنقول قد اشتراه في سوق عامة أو من بائع يبيع أمثاله، فلا يجبر على إعادته لمستحقه إلا مقابل الثمن الذي دفعه، وذلك مع مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة المتعلقة بالأسناد المحررة لحاملها. 


*الفصل السابع - المعاينة*

المادة 308- يجوز للمحكمة أن تقرر، من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم، الانتقال لمعاينة الشيء المتنازع عليه. ولها أن تنتدب أحد قضاتها لهذه الغاية. وإذا تعلق النزاع بمال منقول وكان نقله ممكناً فللمحكمة أن تقرر جلبه أمامها لمعاينته ما لم تر أنه من الأجدى للتحقيق معاينته في مكانه. ويذكر في القرار القاضي بالمعاينة الموعد الذي ستجري فيه. 

المادة 309- إذا قررت المحكمة معاينة الشيء المتنازع عليه في مكان وجوده، وجبت دعوة الخصوم لحضور المعاينة قبل موعدها بثلاثة أيام على الأقل ما لم تقرر المحكمة تقصير المهلة. للمحكمة أو لمن تنتدبه من قضاتها تعيين خبير للاستعانة به في المعاينة. ولها أو للقاضي المنتدب سماع الخصوم ومن يكون سماعه ضرورياً من الشهود، وتتم دعوة هؤلاء للحضور ولو شفهياً من كاتب المحكمة. 

المادة 310- يحرر الكاتب محضراً للمعاينة يثبت فيه الوقائع التي تحققتها المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب ويوقع عليه رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب والكاتب، ويضم هذا المحضر إلى ملف القضية. 

المادة 311- يجوز لمن يخشى ضياع معالم واقعة يحتمل أن تصبح موضوع نزاع أمام القضاء أن يطلب من قاضي الأمور المستعجلة الانتقال للمعاينة. وللقاضي أن يقرر عند الاقتضاء دعوة ذوي العلاقة لحضور المعاينة. وتراعى الأحكام المبينة في المواد السابقة. 

المادة 312- يجوز لقاضي الأمور المستعجلة في الحالة المبينة في المادة السابقة، أن ينتدب أحد الخبراء للانتقال والمعاينة وسماع الشهود بغير يمين، وعندئذ يكون عليه أن يعين جلسة لسماع ملاحظات الخصوم على تقرير الخبير وأعماله. وتتبع القواعد المنصوص عليها في الفصل الخاص بالخبرة. 


*الفصل الثامن - الخبرة*

*القسم الأول - أحكام عامة*

المادة 313- للمحكمة أن تقرر تعيين خبير لإجراء معاينة أو لتقديم استشارة فنية أو للقيام بتحقيق فني بشأن مسألة تتطلب معارف فنية. 

المادة 314- يختار الخبير من بين الخبراء المعينين في جدول خاص، ويمكن، بقرار معلل، اختياره من غيرهم ولو من الأجانب. وينظر في اختيار الخبير إلى معارفه الفنية بالنسبة إلى موضوع التحقيق. إذا كان الخبير غير مدرج اسمه في الجدول، وجب أن يحلف أمام المحكمة التي عينته يميناً بأن يؤدي عمله بصدق وأمانة وإلا كان العمل باطلاً. 

المادة 315- على الخبير أن يقوم شخصياً بتنفيذ المهمة المكلف بها. على أنه يمكنه الاستعانة بعاملين لديه تحت إشرافه ومراقبته. إذا كان الخبير شخصاً معنوياً فعلى ممثله القانوني أن يبين للمحكمة اسم الشخص الطبيعي أو الأشخاص الطبيعيين الذين يتولون في نطاق ذلك الشخص وباسمه تنفيذ المهمة. وتخضع تولية هؤلاء الأشخاص لموافقة المحكمة. 

المادة 316- يجوز رد الخبير للأسباب ذاتها التي تبرر رد القاضي. وإذا كان الخبير شخصاً معنوياً، يجوز أن يوجه طلب الرد على الشخص المعنوي كما على الشخص المعنوي كما على الشخص أو الأشخاص الطبيعيين الذين يتولون تنفيذ المهمة باسمه وقد وافقت عليهم المحكمة. يقدم طلب الرد إلى المحكمة التي عينت الخبير. وإذا قام في الخبير سبب من أسباب الرد وجب عليه أن يعرض تنحيه من تلقاء نفسه على المحكمة التي عينته. 

المادة 317- يقدم الخصم طلب الرد في مهلة ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه خلاصة قرار تعيين الخبير أو من تاريخ علمه بسبب الرد، بعريضة يبين فيها أسباب الرد وتبلغ إلى الخبير وإلى الخصم الآخر، ويحق لكل منهما إبداء ملاحظاته في خلال ثلاثة أيام. وعلى المحكمة أن تبت في طلب الرد في مهلة مماثلة دون دعوة الخصوم ويكون الحكم الصادر فيه غير قابل لأي طعن. 

المادة 318- في حال قبول الرد أو التنحي أو رفض الخبير المهمة أو تعذر إبلاغها إليه أو قيام أي مانع قانوني، تلجأ المحكمة إلى إبدال الخبير. وللمحكمة أيضاً، من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب الخصوم، أن تقرر إبدال الخبير الذي يتخلف عن القيام بواجباته، وبعد سماع أقواله ما لم تقرر المحكمة صرف النظر عن ذلك لعدم الجدوى منه. 

المادة 319- للمحكمة التي عينت الخبير أن تقرر توسيع أو تضييق المهمة التي كلفته القيام بها. 

المادة 320- على الخبير أن ينفذ المهمة بصدق وأمانة وتجرد. وعليه إبداء رأيه في الأمور التي عهد إليه بالتحقيق فيها، وعدم التعرض لغيرها من الأمور إلا إذا اتفق الخصوم كتابة على ذلك. ولا يجوز له إبداء تقدير له الطابع القانوني. 

المادة 321- على الخبير أن يتقيد بالمهل المحددة له. 

المادة 322- لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تولي الخبير مهمة المصالحة بين الخصوم. 

المادة 323- يجوز للخبير أن يحصل على معلومات شفهية أو خطية من أي شخص، على أن يبين اسمه ولقبه ومهنته ومحل إقامته، وعند الاقتضاء علاقة القرابة أو المصاهرة أو أية علاقة أخرى قائمة بينه وبين الخصوم. للمحكمة أن تسمع بعد ذلك شهادة هذا الشخص إذا رأت أنها مفيدة للتحقيق. 

المادة 324- للخبير أن يطلب من الخصوم أو الغير تسليمه أي مستند يساعد على تنفيذ المهمة. وللمحكمة أن تأمر بذلك عند الاقتضاء. 

المادة 325- يجب على الخبير أن يبين في التقرير المتضمن رأيه جميع المعلومات التي من شأنها أن تنير المحكمة في الأمور المطلوب التحقيق فيها. ويمتنع عليه أن يكشف عن المعلومات الأخرى التي يكون اطلع عليها أثناء تنفيذ مهمته. 

المادة 326- يجوز للمحكمة في أي وقت أن تدعو الخبير لإكمال أو توضيح المعلومات الناقصة أو المبهمة في تقريره، إن كتابة أو شفاهاً في الجلسة. وللخبير أن يطلب من المحكمة الاستماع إليه في أي وقت. 

المادة 327- رأي الخبير لا يقيد المحكمة وكذلك المعلومات الواردة في تقريره. 

المادة 328- لا يجوز الاستدلال برأي الخبير، الذي يؤدي إفشاؤه إلى المساس بصفو الحياة الخاصة أو بأية مصلحة أخرى مشروعة، على أمور خارجة عن نطاق النزاع ما لم ترخص بذلك المحكمة أو يوافق عليه الخصم ذو العلاقة. 

المادة 329- يحظر على الخبير أن يتلقى مباشرة من أحد الخصوم وتحت أي شكل كان، أجراً ولو على سبيل أداء النفقات، إلا إذا قررت المحكمة ذلك. 


*القسم الثاني - المعاينة بواسطة الخبير*

المادة 330- للمحكمة أن تعين خبيراً تحصر مهمته بمعاينة الشيء المتنازع عليه. يمتنع على الخبير أن يبدي رأياً فيما قد يترتب من نتائج واقعية أو قانونية على المعاينة المكلف بها. 

المادة 331- يشعر كاتب المحكمة الخبير بالقرار الصادر بتعيينه وتحديد مهمته. 

المادة 332- يثبت الخبير ما يعاينه من وقائع في تقرير يرفعه إلى المحكمة، ما لم تقرر هذه تقديم المعلومات شفهياً إليها. 

المادة 333- تحدد المحكمة المهلة التي يجب على الخبير إيداع تقريره فيها أو تاريخ الجلسة التي يقدم فيها معلوماته شفهياً. وتأمر الخصوم أو أحدهم بتعجيل سلفة على حساب أتعاب الخبير تحدد مبلغها. 

المادة 334- يودع الخبير تقريره قلم المحكمة فيضم إلى ملف القضية. وإذا قدم الخبير معلوماته شفهياً فتدون في محضر الجلسة. 

المادة 335- تحدد المحكمة بدل أتعاب الخبير فور تنفيذ المهمة. 

المادة 336- لقاضي الأمور المستعجلة، بناء على عريضة مقدمة إليه من ذي مصلحة قبل إقامة أية دعوى، أن يأمر بتعيين خبير لإجراء معاينة فنية بقرار يتخذه في ذيل العريضة ولو بدون دعوة الخصم الآخر. وتتبع القواعد المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة. 


*القسم الثالث - طلب المحكمة استشارة الخبير*

المادة 337- إذا أثيرت في الدعوى مسألة فنية صرفة لا تتطلب تحقيقات معقدة، يجوز للمحكمة أن تكلف خبيراً لتقديم استشارة لها بشأن هذه المسألة. تعطى الاستشارة شفهياً ما لم تقرر المحكمة تقديمها خطياً. 

المادة 338- يشعر كاتب المحكمة الخبير بالقرار الصادر بتعيينه وتحديد مهمته. 

المادة 339- تحدد المحكمة موعد الجلسة التي تعطى الاستشارة شفهياً فيها أو المهلة التي يجب إيداع الاستشارة الخطية في خلالها. وتأمر الخصوم أو أحدهم بتعجيل سلفة على حساب أتعاب الخبير تحدد مبلغها. 

المادة 340- إذا أعطيت الاستشارة شفهياً فيدون محتواها في محضر الجلسة الذي يجب توقيعه من الخبير. أما إذا أعطيت خطياً فتودع قلم المحكمة وتضم إلى ملف القضية. 

المادة 341- تحدد المحكمة بدل أتعاب الخبير فور تنفيذ المهمة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*القسم الرابع - التحقيق الفني بواسطة الخبير*

المادة 342- لا يلجأ إلى التحقيق الفني بواسطة خبير إلا في الحالة التي لا تكون المعاينة أو الاستشارة فيها كافية لإنارة قناعة المحكمة. 

المادة 343- يجوز أن يتناول التحقيق الفني اتخاذ إجراء على جسم الإنسان- كفحص الدم- شرط ألا يكون مخالفاً لقواعد الفن أو مفضياً إلى ضرر هام. للمحكمة أن تستخلص من رفض أحد الخصوم الإذعان لهذا الإجراء قرينة على صحة الحالة الواقعة المطلوب إثباتها. 
المادة 344- يجب أن يتضمن القرار القاضي بالتحقيق الفني: 1- اسم الخبير ولقبه وغير ذلك من البيانات الدالة على شخصيته. 2- اسم القاضي المنتدب للإشراف على أعماله عند الاقتضاء. 3- بيان المسائل التي يراد الاستعانة بخبرته فيها، والتدابير العاجلة التي يرخص له في اتخاذها. 4- المبلغ الواجب إيداعه صندوق المحكمة لحساب نفقات الخبير وأتعابه والخصم الذي يكلف إيداع هذا المبلغ والمهلة التي يتم فيها الإيداع والمبلغ الذي يجوز للخبير سحبه لأجل نفقاته وأتعابه. 5- تحديد المهلة التي يجب على الخبير إيداع تقريره فيها. 6- تأجيل المحاكمة لموعد معين بانتظار ورود تقرر الخبير. 

المادة 345- إذا امتنع الخصم عن إيداع المبلغ المكلف إيداعه خلال المهلة المحددة وفق أحكام المادة السابقة، كان للمحكمة أن ترتب النتائج التي تراها على هذا الامتناع. 

المادة 346- بعد إيداع المبلغ المشار إليه، يبلغ القلم الخبير صورة القرار القاضي بالتحقيق في مهلة ثلاثة أيام ويدعوه لتسلم مهمته. يحق للخبير الاطلاع في القلم على ملف القضية حتى قبل أن يقبل المهمة، إنما لا تسلم إليه أية أوراق منه. 

المادة 347- للخبير في خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ تبلغه القرار أن يطلب إعفاءه من المهمة، ولرئيس المحكمة التي عينته أو القاضي الذي عينه أن يعفيه منها إذا رأى أن الأسباب التي أبداها مقبولة. ويجوز في الدعاوى المستعجلة أن تقرر المحكمة في حكمها تقصير هذه المهلة. 

المادة 348- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
إذا لم يقم الخبير بمهمته بعد أن قبلها، أو تأخر عن تقديم تقريره في المهلة المعينة، يوجه إليه إنذار لإتمام عمله في مهلة جديدة مناسبة. فإذا لم يفعل ولم يبد عذراً مقبولاً يستبدل بسواه ويغرم بجزاء نقدي من أربعين ألف إلى مايتي ألف ليرة لبنانية ويلزم بأن يرد إلى قلم المحكمة المبلغ الذي يكون قد قبضه لحساب نفقاته أو أتعابه، هذا علاوة على الجزاء التأديبي الذي يمكن أن يفرض عليه وعلى التعويض الذي قد يترتب للمتضرر. لا يقبل الطعن الحكم الصادر بإبدال الخبير وبإلزامه برد ما قبضه لحساب نفقاته وأتعابه. وإذا كان التأخير ناشئاً عن خطأ الخصم حكم عليه بغرامة من أربعين ألف إلى مايتي ألف ليرة لبنانية، ويجوز الحكم بسقوط حقه في التمسك بالقرار الصادر بتعيين الخبير. كل حكم بالتغريم يصدر بحق الخبير المتخلف عن القيام بواجباته تبلغ صورة عنه إلى مجلس القضاء الأعلى لضمها إلى ملفه ومن ثم لإصدار العقوبات التأديبية المناسبة بحقه. 

المادة 349- على الخبير أن يحدد لبدء عمله تاريخاً لا يجاوز الخمسة عشر يوماً التالية لتبليغه قرار تكليفه، وعليه أن يدعو الخصوم بكتب مضمونة أو ببرقيات مع إشعار بالاستلام ترسل قبل ذلك التاريخ بسبعة أيام على الأقل يخبرهم فيها بمكان أول اجتماع ويومه وساعته. وفي حالات الاستعجال يجوز أن ينص في الحكم على مباشرة العمل في الأيام الثلاثة التالية لتاريخ تبليغ الخبير قرار تكليفه على الأكثر، وعندئذ يدعى الخصوم ببرقية مع إشعار بالاستلام قبل الاجتماع الأول بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل. وفي حالات الاستعجال القصوى يجوز أن ينص في الحكم على مباشرة المهمة فوراً ودعوة الخصوم برقياً لحضور في الحال. ويبلغ الخبير الوقت والمكان اللذين يباشر فيهما المهمة إلى القاضي المنتدب للإشراف على التحقيق في حال تعيينه. ويترتب على عدم دعوة الخصوم بطلان عمل الخبير. 

المادة 350- للخصوم أن يحضروا معاملة التحقيق الفني بالذات أو بواسطة محاميهم. وعليهم أن يسلموا إلى الخبير بدون إبطاء جميع المستندات التي يراها ضرورية لتنفيذ مهمته. وإذا تخلفوا عن ذلك فإنه يعلم المحكمة بالأمر، فتتخذ قراراً إما بإلزام الخصوم بإبراز المستندات تحت طائلة الغرامة الإكراهية عند الاقتضاء، وإما بالترخيص للخبير بصرف النظر عن إبراز المستندات، أو أيضاً بإيداع تقريره بالحالة الراهنة. 

المادة 351- على الخبير أن يأخذ في الاعتبار ملاحظات الخصوم وطلباتهم، وإذا قدمت إليه كتابة أن يضمها إلى التقرير إذا طلب الخصوم ذلك. ويجب أن يشير في التقرير إلى النتيجة التي رتبها عليها. 

المادة 352- يجوز للخبير أن يستعين تلقائياً برأي خبير آخر، ولكن فقط في شأن مسألة فنية تستلزم اختصاصاً مختلفاً عن اختصاصه. 

المادة 353- إذا اعترضت عمل الخبير عقبة حالت دون متابعته أو إذا بدا ضرورياً توسيع نطاق مهمته، فيرفع بذلك تقريراً إلى المحكمة. للمحكمة أن تتخذ القرار المناسب في ضوء ذلك وأن تمدد عند الاقتضاء المهلة التي يجب على الخبير تقديم التقرير فيها. 

المادة 354- للمحكمة أن تأمر بإيداع مبلغ إضافي لحساب نفقات الخبير وأتعابه إذا اتضح أن المبلغ المودع أصلاً غير كاف. ولها أن ترخص للخبير بقبض دفعة على الحساب. 

المادة 355- إذا حصل بين الخصوم صلح وتحقق الخبير منه، يرفع بذلك تقريراً إلى المحكمة يشير فيه إليه وإلى أن مهمته أصبحت بالتالي بدون موضوع. للخصوم أن يطلبوا من المحكمة التصديق على الصلح لإعطائه القوة التنفيذية. 

المادة 356- يضع الخبير محضراً بأعماله يشتمل على بيان حضور الخصوم وأقوالهم وملاحظاتهم موقعة منهم ما لم يكن لديهم مانع من ذلك فيذكر في المحضر، كما يشتمل على بيان أعمال الخبير بالتفصيل وأقوال الأشخاص الذين سمعهم من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على طلب الخصوم، وتواقيعهم. 

المادة 357- يجب على الخبير أن ينظم تقريراً يضمنه نتيجة أعماله ورأيه والأوجه التي يستند إليها في تبرير هذا الرأي، بدقة ووضوح. وإذا تعدد الخبراء واختلفوا في الرأي فعليهم أن ينظموا تقريراً واحداً وأن يذكروا فيه رأي كل منهم وأسبابه. وإذا استعان الخبير برأي خبير آخر في اختصاص يختلف عن اختصاصه، فيضم هذا الرأي إلى التقرير. 

المادة 358- على الخبير أن يودع تقريره مرفقاً بالمحضر في قلم المحكمة مقابل سند إيصال، ويطلب بموجب بيان مفصل تقدير بدل أتعابه والنفقات. 

المادة 359- يرسل قلم المحكمة إلى كل من الخصوم صورة عن تقرير الخبير فور إيداعه، ولهم إبداء ملاحظاتهم عليه في مهلة عشرة أيام من تاريخ التبليغ. ويمكن المحكمة تقصير هذه المهلة أو تمديدها عند الضرورة. 

المادة 360- إذا ظهر للمحكمة أن تقرير الخبير ناقص أو غير واضح فلها أن تدعو الخبير لتستوضحه كما لها أن تلجأ إلى خبرة إضافية. ولها في حال عدم الأخذ بتقرير الخبير كلياً أو جزئياً لخلل في صيغته أو نقص في أساسه من جراء إهمال الخبير أو خطأه، أن تقضي على الخبير برد ما قبضه من الأجر والنفقات أو أن تكلفه إجراء تحقيق جديد أو إضافي بدون أجر، وتبلغ الأمر إلى مجلس القضاء الأعلى. وإذا ظهر للمحكمة أن التقرير يشتمل على أخطاء جسيمة، أحالت نسخة عنه إلى مجلس القضاء الأعلى لضمها إلى ملف الخبير ومن ثم لإصدار العقوبات التأديبية المناسبة بحقه. 

المادة 361- يحدد بدل أتعاب الخبير ونفقاته بقرار من رئيس المحكمة التي عينته أو من القاضي المنفرد الذي عينه. ويحق للخبير، كما للخصوم، الاعتراض على هذا القرار أمام المرجع الذي عينه في مهلة ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ التبليغ. يقدم الاعتراض بموجب استدعاء إلى قلم المحكمة، فتفصل فيه في غرفة المذاكرة بعد دعوة الخصوم، ويكون الحكم الصادر بنتيجة الاعتراض غير خاضع لأي طريق من طرق الطعن. على أن الخبير المقيد في الجدول والذي يكلف القيام بالتحقيق لمصلحة الخصم الحائز المعونة القضائية ملزم بتنفيذ المهمة مجاناً. إنما يبقى له أن يطالب بأجره الخصم الآخر إذا حكم عليه بنفقات الدعوى أو الخصم الحائز المعونة القضائية بعد يسره. 

المادة 362- رأي الخبير لا يقيد المحكمة. وإذا كان الحكم مخالفاً لرأي الخبير، في بعضه أو كله، وجب بيان الأسباب التي تبرر هذه المخالفة. 


*الباب الرابع - المحاكمة*

*الفصل الأول - أحكام عامة*

المادة 363- للخصوم وحدهم الحق في إقامة الدعوى فيما عدا الحالات التي ينص فيها القانون على غير ذلك، ولهم السير بإجراءات المحاكمة مع ما يترتب عليهم من أعباء، وذلك طبقاً للصيغ والأشكال وفي المهل المحددة. ويمكنهم وضع حد للمحاكمة قبل أن تنقضي بصدور الحكم أو بمقتضى القانون. 

المادة 364- يسهر القاضي على حسن سير المحاكمة وله في سبيل ذلك الحق بمنح المهل وباتخاذ ما يلزم من تدابير. 

المادة 365- يتحدد موضوع النزاع بمطالب الخصوم الواردة في الاستحضار واللوائح. ويجوز تعديله بطلبات طارئة تتوافر فيها الشروط المبينة في المادة 30. 

المادة 366- على القاضي أن يفصل في حكمه بكل ما هو مطلوب وفقط بما هو مطلوب. 

المادة 367- على الخصوم الإدلاء بالوقائع التي يسندون مطالبهم إليها. 

المادة 368- لا يجوز للقاضي إسناد حكمه إلى وقائع خارجة عن نطاق المحاكمة. ولكن يجوز له الاعتداد بالوقائع الواردة في المحاكمة ولو لم يتذرع بها الخصوم خصيصاً لإسناد طلباتهم أو مدافعاتهم. 

المادة 369- يفصل القاضي في النزاع وفق القواعد القانونية التي تطبق عليه. 

المادة 370- على القاضي أن يعطي الوصف القانوني الصحيح للوقائع والأعمال المتنازع فيها دون التقيد بالوصف المعطى لها من الخصوم. وله أن يثير من تلقاء نفسه الأسباب القانونية الصرفة أياً كان الأساس القانوني الذي تذرع به الخصوم. ولكن لا يجوز أن يعدل الوصف أو الأساس القانوني عندما يكون الخصوم باتفاقهم الصريح وبشأن حقوق يملكون حرية التصرف بها، قد قيدوه بوصف ونقاط قانونية أرادوا حصر المناقشة فيها. 

المادة 371- للقاضي أن يطلب من الخصوم بشأن الوقائع أو النقاط القانونية الإيضاحات التي يراها ضرورية للحكم في النزاع. 

المادة 372- لا يصح على الإطلاق إصدار الحكم ضد خصم لم يجر سماعه أو يمكن من إبداء دفاعه. 

المادة 373- يجب على القاضي، في أي حال، أن يتقيد وأن يفرض التقيد بمبدأ الوجاهية. فلا يجوز له أن يعتمد في حكمه أسباباً أو إيضاحات أدلى بها أحد الخصوم أو مستندات أبرزها إلا إذا أتاح للخصوم الآخرين مناقشتها وجاهياً. ولا يصح إسناد حكمه إلى أسباب قانونية آثارها من تلقاء نفسه دون أن يدعو الخصوم مقدماً إلى تقديم ملاحظاتهم بشأنها. 

المادة 374- عندما يجيز القانون أو تقتضي الضرورة إقرار تدبير بدون علم الخصم، يكون لهذا الأخير حق الطعن بالقرار الضار به بالطريق المناسب. 

المادة 375- يعتبر التوفيق بين الخصوم من ضمن مهمة القاضي. 

المادة 376- تكون المحاكمة علنية إلا إذا أوجب القانون أو أجاز إجراءها سراً أو في غرفة المذاكرة. 

المادة 377- لا يتعين على القاضي اللجوء إلى مترجم إذا كان يعرف اللغة التي للنطق بها الخصوم. 


*الفصل الثاني - التمثيل في المحاكمة*

المادة 378- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 على الخصوم أن يستعينوا بمحام كوكيل في القضايا التي تتجاوز فيها قيمة المدعى به مليون ليرة لبنانية أو التي لا قيمة معينة لها وغيرها من القضايا التي يوجب القانون الاستعانة فيها بمحام. 

المادة 379- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 يتم توكيل المحامي في الدعوى أو المحاكمة بموجب عقد رسمي. على أنه في القضايا التي لا تتجاوز قيمتها مليون ليرة لبنانية يجوز أن يتم التوكيل لدى محكمة الدرجة الأولى بموجب وكالة منظمة لدى المختار أو بتصريح من الموكل يدون في محضر جلسة المحاكمة. 

المادة 380- توكيل المحامي يوليه سلطة القيام بالأعمال والإجراءات اللازمة لإقامة الدعوى ومتابعتها أو الدفاع فيها في جميع درجات التقاضي وطرق الطعن واتخاذ الإجراءات الاحتياطية وتبليغ الأحكام وتبلغها وإجراءات تنفيذها وقبض الرسوم والمصارف والتأمينات القضائية وذلك بدون إخلال بما أوجب فيه القانون تقويضاً خاصاً. كل قيد في سند التوكيل على خلاف ما تقدم لا يحتج به على الخصم الآخر. 

المادة 381- لا يصح بدون تفويض خاص الإقرار بالحق المدعى به والتنازل عنه والصلح والتحكيم فيه وقبول اليمين وتوجيهها وردها والتنازل عن المحاكمة والتنازل عن الحكم أو عن طريق من طرق الطعن فيه ورفع الحجز والتنازل عن التأمينات رغم بقاء الدين والادعاء بالتزوير ورد القاضي ورد الخبير والعرض الفعلي وقبوله وأي تصرف آخر يوجب القانون فيه تفويضاً خاصاً. 

المادة 382- معدلة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 بمجرد توكيل المحامي يصبح مكتبه مقاماً مختاراً لموكله في كل ما يتعلق بإجراءات المحاكمة التي استعمل وكالته فيها وبإجراءات تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة بنتيجة هذه المحاكمة ولا يجوز له عندئذ أن يرفض التبليغ. يصح التبليغ للمحامي الوكيل ولأي من المحامين الشركاء أو المعاونين له أو لأي من المستخدمين العاملين في مكتبه. 

المادة 383- إذا تعدد الوكلاء جاز لكل منهم العمل منفرداً دون الاعتداد بأي نص مخالف في سند التوكيل. 

المادة 384- للوكيل أن ينيب غيره من المحامين إن لم يكن ممنوعاً صراحة من الإنابة في التوكيل. 

المادة 385- لموكل المحامي أن يرجع عن الوكالة ويعزل وكيله إلا أن هذا الرجوع أو العزل لا يحدث أثره إزاء القضاء إلا بعد إبلاغه إلى قلم المحكمة. وعلى الموكل في هذه الحالة أن يعين محامياً جديداً، فإذا لم يفعل جاز تبليغه جميع الإجراءات في قلم المحكمة إلا إذا كان له مقام معروف أو اختار مقاماً في نطاق المحكمة فيبلغ في هذا المقام. 

المادة 386- للمحامي ن يعتزل الوكالة على أن يبلغ هذا الاعتزال إلى موكله وإلى قلم المحكمة. ويجب عليه أن يستمر في أعمال الوكالة حتى تعيين محام آخر بدلاً منه أو انقضاء المدة المعقولة لهذا التعيين على أن لا تتجاوز خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تبليغ الموكل الاعتزال. في حال عدم تعيين الموكل محامياً آخر في المهلة المتقدم ذكرها تطبق أحكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة. 


*الفصل الثالث - قلم المحاكمة وأعماله*

المادة 387- يتألف قلم المحاكمة من رئيس له ومن كتاب ومباشرين يخضعون لنظام خاص. ويتولى رئيس المحكمة الإشراف عليهم وتوزيع العمل بينهم. 

المادة 388- يقوم موظفو القلم بالأعمال المفروضة عليهم بمقتضى هذا القانون وغيره من القوانين والأنظمة الخاصة. 

المادة 389- يتقبل رئيس القلم أو من ينوب عنه من الكتاب جميع الاستحضارات والاستدعاءات واللوائح والمستندات ويعطى إيصالاً بها ويقيدها بعد استيفاء الرسوم القانونية. ويرتب لكل قضية ملفاً خاصاً بها وفق ما تنص عليه المادة 448. 

المادة 390- يجب أن يساعد المحكمة في جلسات المحاكمة والتحقيق والمعاينة وتحت طائلة البطلان كاتب يتولى تحرير المحضر والتوقيع عليه. 

المادة 391- يجوز للخصوم أو لوكلائهم الاطلاع على ملف القضية في قلم المحكمة والحصول على صور الأوراق والمستندات بعد تصديق رئيس القلم أو الكاتب على مطابقتها للأصل، وذلك بعد تأدية النفقات. 

المادة 392- يتولى كتاب المحاكم ترتيب وحفظ ملفات القضايا وتنظيم جداول الجلسات ومحاضر المحاكمة والسجلات المخصصة لقيد الدعاوى وتسجيل الأحكام والقرارات سواء أكانت قضائية أو رجائية. 

المادة 393- ترقم جميع السجلات ويؤشر على الصفحتين الأولى والأخيرة منها رئيس المحكمة أو من ينتدبه من القضاة لهذه الغاية. 

المادة 394- على رئيس القلم أو من ينيبه من الكتاب أن يسلم الخصم المحكوم له صورة عن الحكم مشتملة على عبارة «صورة طبق الأصل صالحة للتنفيذ» ومذيلة بتوقيعه. وذلك بعد استيفاء الرسوم والتحقق من صلاحية الحكم للتنفيذ. وله أيضاً بعد أن تكون الرسوم قد دفعت، أن يسلم مقابل دفع النفقات صورة طبق الأصل لأي شخص كان عدا الاستثناءات القانونية. 

المادة 395- لا يجوز إخراج السجلات المحتوية على أصول الأحكام والقرارات من قلم إحدى محاكم الدرجة الأولى أو الاستئناف إلا بمقتضى قرار خاص يصدره الرئيس الأول لمحكمة الاستئناف كما لا يجوز إخراج تلك السجلات من قلم محكمة التمييز إلا بمقتضى قرار يصدره الرئيس الأول لهذه المحكمة، وذلك بناء على طلب النيابة العامة أو أي فريق ذي مصلحة. ويتضمن هذا القرار تعيين طريقة إخراج السجلات وإرجاعها في أقرب ما يمكن من الوقت. 

المادة 396- لا يجوز للكتبة وللمباشرين أن يقوموا بأي إجراء يدخل في حدود وظائفهم في الدعاوى الخاصة بهم أو بأزواجهم أو أقاربهم أو أصهارهم حتى الدرجة الرابعة وإلا كان باطلاً. 


*الفصل الرابع - التبليغ*

المادة 397- يجري إعلام أصحاب العلاقة بمضمون أوراق المحاكمة وإجراءاتها عن طريق التبليغ. يجوز اتباع أصول التبليغ المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل ولو نص القانون على طريقة أخرى لإعلام أصحاب العلاقة بمضمون الأوراق أو الإجراءات. 

المادة 398- يجري التبليغ على يد مباشر. ويجوز إجراؤه أيضاً بواسطة رجال الشرطة أو الدرك. كما يجوز إجراؤه بواسطة الكاتب في القلم. 

المادة 399- معدلة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 تسلم الأوراق المطلوب تبليغها إلى الشخص نفسه في مقامه أو مسكنه أو محل عمله أو في أي مكان آخر يوجد فيه. ويجوز تسليمها في المقام المختار في الأحوال المعينة في القانون. إذا كان المباشر لا يعرف الشخص المطلوب تبليغه فيسلم الأوراق في مقام هذا الأخير أو مسكنه إلى من يصرح بأنه هو المقصود بالتبليغ أما خارج المقام أو المسكن فلا يسلم الأوراق إلى المراد تبليغه إلا بعد الاطلاع منه على أوراق رسمية تثبت هويته. وعلى المباشر أن يشير في محضر التبليغ إلى تصريح المبلغ إليه أو إلى طريقة إثبات هويته المتقدم ذكرها مع إدراج رقم وثيقة الهوية. وفي حال امتناع المطلوب إبلاغه أو الشخص المتخذ لديه محل إقامة مختار عن تسلم الأوراق يتركها المباشر له ويعتبر التبليغ عندئذ حاصلاً على وجه قانوني، ولو رفض توقيع المحضر. 

المادة 400- معدلة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 إذا لم يجد المباشر الشخص المطلوب تبليغه في مقامه أو مسكنه، جاز له تسليم الورقة إلى من يصرح بأنه وكيله أو يعمل في خدمته أو أنه من الساكنين معه من الأزواج والأقارب والأصهار ممن يدل ظاهرهم على أنهم أتموا الثامنة عشرة من عمرهم على أن لا تكون مصلحة المطلوب تبليغه متعارضة مع مصلحتهم. في حال امتناع أحد الأشخاص المذكورين أعلاه عن تسلم الأوراق يتركها المباشر له ويعتبر التبليغ عندئذ حاصلاً على وجه قانوني، ولو رفض توقيع المحضر. 

المادة 401- ملغاة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 

المادة 402- إذا أوجب القانون على الخصم تعيين مقام مختار فلم يفعل أو كان بيان هذا المقام ناقصاً أو غير صحيح جاز إبلاغه في قلم المحكمة جميع الأوراق التي كان يصح إبلاغه إياها في المقام المختار، باستثناء الحكم النهائي. ويجري تبليغ الأوراق إلى رئيس القلم، فينظم المباشر محضراً بذلك وفق الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة 405 وتعلق نسخة عن الورقة المبلغة على لوحة إعلانات المحكمة. 

المادة 403- فيما عدا ما نص عليه في قوانين خاصة تبلغ الأوراق على الوجه الآتي: 1- ما يتعلق بالدولة وسائر الأشخاص العامين: يبلغ للنائب عنها قانوناً أو لمن يقوم مقامه. 2- ما يتعلق بالشركات والجمعيات وسائر الأشخاص المعنويين يبلغ في مركز الشخص المعنوي أو في فرعه المشار إليه في المادة 101 فقرة 2 أو في فرع الشخص المعنوي الأجنبي الموجود في لبنان أو في مركز وكيله، لممثله القانوني أو للمسؤول عن الفرع أو للوكيل أو لمن يصرح بأنه ينوب عن أحدهم، وإذا لم يكن هناك أحد منهم فإلى أحد الأعضاء أو المستخدمين الموجودين. وإذا لم يكن للشخص المعنوي مركز أو فرع أو مركز توكيل، فتبلغ الأوراق للممثل القانوني أو الوكيل لشخصه أو في مقامه. وفي حال امتناع الأشخاص المذكورين في الفقرتين السابقتين عن التبليغ تطبق بالنسبة للممثل القانوني أو الوكيل أحكام المادة 399 فقرة 4 وبالنسبة للأشخاص الآخرين أحكام المادة 401. 3- ما يتعلق بأفراد الجيش: يبلغ بواسطة قيادة الوحدة. 4- ما يتعلق بالمسجونين: يبلغ بواسطة مدير السجن. 5- ما يتعلق ببحارة السفن التجارية أو بالعاملين فيها: يبلغ بواسطة الربان. 6- ما يتعلق بفاقد الأهلية أو ناقصها أو المفقود: يبلغ إلى ممثله الشرعي. وإذا كان لناقص الأهلية مشرف قضائي، تبلغ نسخة عن الورقة إليه ونسخة أخرى للمشرف القضائي، وتسري المهل اعتباراً من تاريخ التبليغ الأخير. 

المادة 404- إذا تعدد الوكلاء أو ممثلو الشخص المطلوب إبلاغه جاز التبليغ لأحدهم. 

المادة 405- يجب أن يشتمل محضر التبليغ على البيانات الآتية: 1- ذكر محل التبليغ وتاريخ وقوعه باليوم والشهر والسنة والساعة. 2- اسم طالب التبليغ ولقبه ومهنته أو وظيفته ومقامه واسم من يمثله ولقبه ومهنته أو وظيفته ومقامه. 3- اسم المحكمة التي أمرت بإجراء التبليغ. 4- ماهية الورقة الجاري تبليغها. 5- اسم المبلغ إليه ولقبه ومهنته أو وظيفته ومقامه، فإن لم يكن مقامه معلوماً وقت التبليغ فآخر مقام كان له. 6- اسم وصفة من سلمت إليه الورقة المطلوب إبلاغها. 7- ذكر تسليم الورقة المطلوب إبلاغها لمن تسلمها وأخذ توقيعه. وفي حال امتناعه عن تسلم الورقة أو التوقيع الإشارة إلى هذا الامتناع وسببه في المحضر، وكذلك الإشارة فيه إلى كون الورقة المطلوب إبلاغها قد تركت إلى الشخص المطلوب إبلاغه بالذات. 8- اسم المباشر الذي قام بالتبليغ وتوقيعه. وعلى المباشر أن يذكر أيضاً عند الاقتضاء في محضر التبليغ البيانات المشار إليها في المادتين 399 و 401. وإذا تناول تبليغ الخصم أو غيره من أصحاب العلاقة أحد الأحكام أو القرارات القضائية أو الرجائية فيجب أن تذكر في وثيقة التبليغ مهلة الاعتراض أو اعتراض الغير أو الاستئناف أو التمييز. 

المادة 406- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
على المباشر أو من يقوم بالتبليغ أن يودع محضر التبليغ في قلم المحكمة خلال ثمان وأربعين ساعة على الأكثر وإلا استهدف لغرامة من عشرين ألفا إلى أربعين ألف ليرة لبنانية تقضي بها المحكمة. ويضم هذا المحضر إلى ملف القضية. 

المادة 407- إذا تعذر التبليغ العادي لسبب من الأسباب يلجأ إلى التبليغ الاستثنائي بعد تثبت المحكمة من قيام هذا التعذر. 

المادة 408- إذا لم يكن للشخص المطلوب إبلاغه مقام معلوم يجري التبليغ الاستثنائي بعد تثبت المحكمة من هذا الأمر. وتتثبت المحكمة من كون المطلوب إبلاغه مجهول المقام بالاستناد إلى تحقيق دقيق وواف يقوم به مأمور التبليغ لدى أقارب وجيران ومعارف الشخص المطلوب إبلاغه ومختار المحلة حيث كان يقيم وفي ضوء الإيضاحات التي يبديها له طالب التبليغ في هذا الشأن. 

المادة 409- يجري التبليغ الاستثنائي بإرسال قلم المحكمة، ضمن غلاف مختوم بخاتمها، كتاباً مضموناً مع علم بالوصول إلى آخر مقام أو مسكن معروف قد يكون للشخص المطلوب إبلاغه وإلى مقامه المختار إذا وجد، يدعى فيه للحضور إلى القلم لاستلام الورقة الموجهة إليه. ويجب أن يذكر على الغلاف الموجه إلى المقام المختار من يمكن تسليم الكتاب إليه. إذا امتنع المرسل إليه عن تسلم الكتاب يعيده موظف البريد بلا إبطاء إلى قلم المحكمة مذيلاً بالإشارة إلى امتناعه فيضم إلى ملف القضية ليقوم دليلاً على حصول التبليغ. وإذا لم يجد موظف البريد الشخص الموجه إليه التبليغ في المقام المبين فيشرح الواقع ويعيد الكتاب إلى قلم المحكمة. وفي هذه الحالة، كما في الحالة التي لا يكون للمطلوب إبلاغه أي مقام أو مسكن أو مقام مختار معروف. تعلق نسخة عن الورقة المراد إبلاغها على لوحة الإعلانات في المحكمة مدة عشرين يوماً وينشر في جريدة يومية من الجرائد المعدة للإعلانات القضائية إعلان ينبئ الشخص المراد إبلاغه بوجود تبليغ يختص به في المحكمة ويتم التبليغ بانقضاء عشرين يوماً على تعليق النسخة ونشر الإعلان. ويستعاض عن محضر التبليغ بشهادة من الكاتب تثبت ذلك. 

المادة 410- متى كان التبليغ يستهدف للسقوط إذا لم يتم في مهلة معينة فإن تسليم الورقة المطلوبة إبلاغه للمباشرة من شأنه وقف سريان هذه المهلة. 

المادة 411- يصح تبليغ الأوراق بين المحامين مباشرة بشرط أن ترسل الورقة المطلوب إبلاغها إلى المحامي الآخر بنسختين فيعيد إحداهما الواجب تقديمها للمحكمة إلى زميله فوراً بعد وضع التاريخ عليها وتوقيعها منه إشعاراً بالتبليغ. 

المادة 412- إذا كان مكان التبليغ خارج منطقة المحكمة يمكن لرئيسها إرسال الأوراق المراد تبليغها إلى رئيس المحكمة التي يطلب التبليغ في منطقتها. 

المادة 413- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 إذا كان التبليغ موجهاً إلى شخص مقيم في بلد أجنبي فيتم بكتاب مضمون مع إشعار بالوصول أو بواسطة السفارة أو القنصلية اللبنانية في البلد المذكور أو بمقتضى القواعد المقررة في القانون المحلي. وإذا تعذر التبليغ جاز للمحكمة أن تعتبر الشخص الموجه إليه التبليغ مجهول المقام فيجرى تبليغه بالطريقة الاستثنائية. 

المادة 414- إذا كان التبليغ موجهاً إلى ممثل لدولة أجنبية أو لمنظمة أو هيئة دولية أو لأحد مبعوثيها في لبنان، فيتم عن طريق وزارتي العدل والخارجية في لبنان بموجب كتاب بنسختين تعيد الجهة المبلغ إليها النسخة الثانية مؤرخة وموقعة منها إلى المحكمة الآمرة بالتبليغ.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفصل الخامس - المهل*

المادة 415- إذا نص القانون على مهلة لرفع دعوى أو تقديم طعن أو القيام بإجراء ما فتبدأ هذه المهلة من تاريخ العمل أو الواقعة أو القرار أو التبليغ الذي يعتبر في نظر القانون مجرياً لها. 

المادة 416- إذا نص القانون على وجوب انقضاء مهلة قبل اتخاذ الإجراء، فلا يجوز حصول الإجراء قبل انقضاء اليوم الأخير من هذه المهلة. 

المادة 417- تحدد مهل الإجراءات القضائية بالأيام أو بالأشهر أو بالسنين، أو أيضاً بالساعات. تحسب المهلة المحددة بالأيام من منتصف ليل ابتداء المهلة إلى منتصف ليل اليوم المعين لانتهائها. تحسب المهلة المحددة بالأشهر أو السنين من يوم ابتدائها في أحد الأشهر أو السنين إلى اليوم المقابل له في الشهر أو السنة التي تنتهي فيها المهلة. وإذا لم يوجد يوم مقابل فتنتهي المهلة في آخر يوم من الشهر. تحسب المهلة المحددة بالساعات من الساعة التي ابتدأت فيها الساعة المعينة لانتهائها. 

المادة 418- لا يدخل في حساب المهلة المعينة بالأيام أو بالأشهر أو بالسنين يوم التبليغ أو حدوث الأمر المعتبر في نظر القانون مجرياً لها. كذلك لا تدخل في حساب المهلة المعينة بالساعات الساعة التي ابتدأت فيها. تنقضي المهلة بانقضاء اليوم الأخير أو الساعة الأخيرة منها. 

المادة 419- إذا صادفت آخر المهلة عطلة رسمية امتدت إلى أول يوم عمل يليه. 

المادة 420- إذا كان الشخص الموجه إليه الإجراء مقيماً خارج لبنان فيزاد على المهلة الأصلية: 1- ثلاثون يوماً إذا كان مقيماً في إحدى الدول العربية أو في تركيا أو قبرص. 2- ستون يوماً إذا كان مقيماً في البلاد الأخرى. يجوز بأمر من القاضي أو المحكمة إنقاص هذه المهل تبعاً لسهولة المواصلات وظروف الاستعجال. لا يستفيد من مهل المسافة كل من وجد مؤقتاً في لبنان وأبلغ شخصياً. 

المادة 421- يعد المقام المختار المعين في اتفاق صريح أو الناشئ عن توكيل المحامي بمثابة المقام الحقيقي فيما يتعلق بمهل المسافة. كما يعد بمثابة هذا المقام أيضاً قلم المحكمة عندما يتم التبليغ فيه طبقاً لأحكام المادتين 402 و 450. 

المادة 422- جميع المهل المعينة في هذا القانون لاستعمال حق ما يؤدي تجاوزها لسقوط هذا الحق. 


*الفصل السادس - الوقت الذي تتم فيه الإجراءات القضائية*

المادة 423- لا يصح القيام بأي إجراء من إجراءات المحاكمة أو التنفيذ ويعد باطلاً إذا تم: 1- في أيام العطلة الرسمية. 2- قبل الساعة السابعة صباحاً وبعد الثامنة مساء ما لم يقبل بذلك المقصود بالإجراء أو يكن الإجراء تتمة لما شرع به في الوقت القانوني. 

المادة 424- تستثنى من أحكام المادة السابقة: 1- إجراءات القضايا المستعجلة. 2- الإجراءات التي تأمر المحكمة بالقيام بها بالنظر لظروف تبرر العجلة. 


*الفصل السابع - المعونة القضائية*

المادة 425- إذا كانت حالة أحد الخصوم لا تمكنه من دفع رسوم ونفقات المحاكمة فيمكنه أن يطلب منحه المعونة القضائية. 

المادة 426- تمنح المعونة القضائية للأشخاص الطبيعيين من التابعية اللبنانية، وكذلك للأجانب المقيمين بصورة اعتيادية في لبنان وبشرط المعاملة بالمثل. يجوز أن تمنح هذه المعونة بوجه استثنائي للأشخاص المعنويين الذين لا يستهدفون الربح ويكون مركز إدارتهم أو أعمالهم في لبنان. 

المادة 427- يجوز طلب المعونة القضائية لأجل إقامة الدعوى الابتدائية أو لأجل المدافعة فيها. كما أنه يجوز، ولو قدم للمرة الأولى، لأجل استعمال طرق الطعن. يؤدي تقديم هذا الطلب في خلال مهلة الطعن إلى وقف هذه المهلة وذلك حتى تبليغ القرار الصادر بشأنه إلى طالب المعونة. 

المادة 428- يقدم طلب المعونة بعريضة معفاة من الرسوم والطابع المالي محررة بثلاث نسخ، وتودع قلم المحكمة التي ستنظر في الدعوى فيحتفظ الكاتب بنسخة ويرسل النسخة الثانية إلى الخصم الذي له أن يبدي ملاحظاته الخطية في خلال خمسة أيام ويرسل النسخة الثالثة في النيابة العامة التي يمكنها إبداء الرأي في مهلة خمسة أيام أيضاً. وإذا كانت الدعوى سترفع إلى القاضي المنفرد، فيقدم طلب المعونة إلى الغرفة الابتدائية التي يكون القاضي في منطقتها. 

المادة 429- تضم إلى الطلب شهادة من مصلحتي الواردات والخزينة في وزارة المالية (مدينة المالية العامة) تدل على الضرائب المباشرة التي يؤديها طالب المعونة وشهادة من أية سلطة محلية تثبت عسره. 

المادة 430- مهما تكن حالة طالب المعونة من الوجهة المالية فإن طلبه يرد إذا بدا واضحاً أن ادعاءه أو دفاعه غير مقبول أو غير مسند إلى أساس. يجوز رفض طلب المعونة المقدم إلى محكمة التمييز إذا كان استدعاء التمييز خالياً من ذكر أي سبب جدي للنقض. 

المادة 431- تدعو المحكمة طالب المعونة وخصمه للحضور لديها في غرفة المذاكرة، ولها حتى في حال غيابهما أن تنظر في الطلب. 

المادة 432- يبلغ قلم المحكمة الخصمين والنيابة العامة مضمون القرار الذي تصدره المحكمة ولا يقبل هذا القرار أي طعن. 

المادة 433- يبلغ القرار الصادر بمنح المعونة القضائية إلى نقيب المحامين فيعين أحد المحامين للدفاع عن مصالح من نال تلك المعونة. 

المادة 434- تكون المساعدة التي يقدمها المحامي على هذا الوجه مجانية فلا يجوز له أن يتقاضى أو يحاول أن يتقاضى أي بدل أتعاب أو أية منفعة من الذي يدافع عن مصالحه. لكن للمحكمة أن تحكم على الخصم الآخر في حال خسارته الدعوى برسم المحاماة إذا لم يكن قد منح المعونة القضائية. 

المادة 435- تكون المعاملات القلمية المختصة بالمعان مجانية ونفقات التدابير الضرورية المختصة بالتحقيق على عاتق خزينة الدولة. 

المادة 436- في جميع الأحوال، ولو قبل إقامة الدعوى الأصلية، يجوز للمحكمة التي منحت المعونة القضائية أن ترجع عن قرارها من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب النيابة العامة أو وزارة المالية إذا تغيرت الظروف التي من أجلها منحت المعونة أو اتضح أنها غير صحيحة. وفي هذه الحالة الأخيرة تلغى المعونة بأثر رجعي. 

المادة 437- تزول المعونة القضائية بوفاة المعان ولا يكون لزوالها أثر رجعي. يجوز لورثة المعان أن يطلبوا المعونة القضائية عند الاقتضاء. 

المادة 438- إذا ربح المعان الدعوى فيحكم على خصمه بالنفقات بما في ذلك النفقات المسلفة لأجل التدابير المختصة بالتحقيق. 

المادة 439- يبقى الخصم الذي منح المعونة القضائية مستفيداً منها لأجل تنفيذ الحكم أو المدافعة عند استعمال طرق الطعن ضده. 

المادة 440- إذا خسر المعان الدعوى فلا يستوفى أجر منه عن الإجراءات التي تمت في مصلحته ولا يلزم برد المبالغ المسلفة من خزينة الدولة إلا إذا ثبت أو تحقق بعدئذ يسره. 

المادة 441- يجوز لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ أن يمنح المعونة القضائية لأجل التنفيذ وفق القواعد السابقة. 


*الفصل الثامن - إجراءات المحاكمة لدى محكمة الدرجة الأولى*

المادة 442- تعرض المنازعات على محكمة الدرجة الأولى: - إما باستحضار يوجه من المدعي إلى خصمه مبيناً فيه الأمور التي يطلب الحكم فيها. - وإما بعريضة مشتركة يعرض فيها طرفان متنازعان موضوع نزاع قائم بينهما ويطلبان الفصل فيه. 

المادة 443- في حالة عرض النزاع بعريضة مشتركة يجب أن تتضمن هذه العريضة ما يلي: 1- اسم المحكمة التي ترفع إليها. 2- اسم كل من المتنازعين ولقبه ومهنته أو وظيفته ومقامه، وإذا كان شخصاً معنوياً بيان شكله واسمه أو عنوانه ومركز أعماله واسم من يمثله قانوناً. 3- بيان مفصل لموضوع النزاع والمسائل المختلف عليها بين المتنازعين مع مطالب كل منهم والأسباب والأدلة أو الحجج التي يتذرع بها تأييداً لهذه المطالب. 4- بيان المستندات التي يسند إليها كل من المتنازعين مطاليبه وأسباب دفاعه أو حججه، وإرفاق صور عن هذه المستندات بالعريضة. 5- تاريخ تقديم العريضة وتوقيع كل من الأطراف المتنازعين أو توقيع وكلائهم المحامين في القضايا التي يكون التمثيل فيها ضرورياً بمحامين مع بيان تاريخ الوكالة والجهة التي صدقت عليها، وإرفاق صورة عنها بالعريضة. 

المادة 444- لدى إيداع العريضة المشتركة قلم المحكمة وقيدها بعد استيفاء الرسم، تعرض فوراً على الرئيس الذي يعين في الحال موعداً للمحاكمة يبلغ إلى كل من الأطراف بدون إبطاء بواسطة الكاتب. 

المادة 445- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 في حال الادعاء من خصم على آخر تقام الدعوى باستحضار يشتمل على البيانات التالية: 1- اسم المحكمة التي ترفع إليها الدعوى. 2- اسم كل من المدعي والمدعى عليه ولقبه ومهنته أو وظيفته ومقامه وعند الاقتضاء اسم من ينوب عنه قانوناً ولقبه ومهنته أو وظيفته وصفته ومقامه، وإذا كان شخصاً معنوياً بيان شكله واسمه أو عنوانه ومركز أعماله ومركز أعماله واسم من يمثله قانوناً، وذكر اسم وهوية المحامي الوكيل عند وجوده، مع إرفاق صورة عن الوكالة بالاستحضار. 3- وقائع الدعوى وأسبابها والأدلة المؤيدة لها ومطالب المدعي التي يجب إيرادها بصورة واضحة ومفصلة، سواء كانت مطالب أصلية أو فرعية أو احتياطية، في فقرة المطالب التي يختتم بها الاستحضار. 4- تاريخ تقديم الاستحضار، وتوقيع المدعي أو من يمثله قانوناً، أو توقيع المحامي الوكيل إذا كان التمثيل واجباً بواسطته. 5- بيان المستندات المرفقة بالاستحضار. إذا لم يكن للمدعي مقام في منطقة اختصاص المحكمة وجب عليه تعيين مقام مختار له في هذه المنطقة، ما لم يكن ممثلاً بمحام حيث يعد مكتبه مقاماً مختاراً له ويجوز إبلاغه فيه أينما وجد هذا المكتب. 

المادة 446- يقدم المدعي الاستحضار إلى قلم المحكمة مرفقاً بالمستندات المؤيدة له، ويودع منه عدداً من النسخ بقدر عدد المدعى عليهم ويرفق بكل نسخة صوراً عن المستندات يثبت بتوقيعه أنها مطابقة للأصل. 

المادة 447- يقيد الاستحضار، بعد استيفاء الرسم، في اليوم نفسه في سجل خاص برقم متسلسل وفقاً لأسبقية تقديمه، ويوضع عليه وعلى المستندات المرفقة به خاتم المحكمة، ويذكر عليه رقم القيد وتاريخه، ويؤشر بذلك على نسخ الاستحضار. 

المادة 448- يسلم الاستحضار مع المستندات المرفقة به للكاتب ضمن ملف خاص يبين في ظاهره اسم المحكمة وأسماء الخصوم ورقم قيد الاستحضار وتاريخ السنة وترقم جميع الأوراق التي تحفظ في الملف بأرقام متابعة ويدرج بيان مفرداتها وأرقامها في ظاهرها. 

المادة 449- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يجب على المدعى عليه في خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تبلغه الاستحضار أن يقدم لائحة يجيب فيها على الدعوى ويرفق بها جميع المستندات المؤيدة لجوابه، ويجب أن تشتمل على ذكر اسم وهوية كل من المدعى عليه والمدعي وفق ما نصت عليه المادة 445، وعلى إيراد المطالب بصورة واضحة ومفصلة في فقرة المطالب التي تختتم بها اللائحة. وعلى المدعى عليه أيضاً، إذا لم يكن له مقام في منطقة المحكمة أن يعين مقاماً مختاراً له في هذه المنطقة ما لم يكن ممثلاً بمحام حيث يعد مكتبه مقاماً مختاراً له ويجوز إبلاغه فيه أينما وجد هذا المكتب. 

المادة 450- إذا لم يعين أحد الخصوم مقامه المختار وفق الأحكام السابقة أو كان بيانه لهذا المقام ناقصاً أو غير صحيح بحيث يتعذر التبليغ، جاز تبليغ جميع الأوراق إليه في قلم المحكمة وفاقاً لنص المادة 402. وعلى رئيس القلم أن يعلق فوراً الورقة المبلغة على لوحة إعلانات المحكمة طيلة المهلة المحددة للجواب أو للحضور أو للمراجعة أو لتنفيذ الأوامر، ويضع بذلك محضراً يثبت فيه تعليق الورقة ومحضراً آخر بنزعها. 

المادة 451- يعطي رئيس القلم أو الكاتب إيصالاً بالأوراق القضائية التي تسلم إليه ويرسل صورها للتبليغ خلال مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة على الأكثر تحت طائلة العقوبة التأديبية في حال التأخر بدون عذر مقبول. 

المادة 452- للمدعي أن يجيب على لائحة المدعى عليه في خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبلغها بلائحة تبلغ إلى المدعى عليه الذي يحق له أن يجيب عليها خلال مهلة مماثلة. 

المادة 453- بعد انقضاء المهل المحددة في المواد السابقة لا يجوز لأي من الخصوم أن يقدم أية لائحة ما لم يدل بعذر مقبول أو بسبب يبرر تقديم لائحة جديدة، وفي هذه الحالة يحدد رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي مهلة لتقديم هذه اللائحة والجواب عليها عند الاقتضاء. 

المادة 454- في حال تعدد اللوائح يجب على كل من الخصوم أن يورد في خاتمة لائحته الأخيرة فقرة تتضمن مطالبه حتى المطالب التي أوردها في لائحة أو لوائح سابقة، ولا يتعين على المحكمة أن تفصل في المطالب الواردة على خلاف هذه الأحكام. 

المادة 455- لمحكمة أن تقصر مهل تبادل اللوائح في القضايا التي تستلزم العجلة، على أن لا تقل المهلة التي تحددها عن أربع وعشرين ساعة. ولها في القضايا الأخرى أن تطيل تلك المهل بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم إذا وجدت مبرراً لذلك. وتصدر المحكمة قرارها بتقصير المهل أو بإطالتها في غرفة المذاكرة. 

المادة 456- في اليوم التالي لانتهاء مهل تقديم اللوائح، يجب على رئيس القلم أو الكاتب أن يحيل الملف إلى رئيس المحكمة الذي ينتدب أحد قضاتها للاطلاع عليه لأجل استكماله عند الاقتضاء وتحضير القضية للمرافعة في مهلة يحددها له وتكون قابلة للتمديد عند الحاجة. ويعود لرئيس المحكمة أن يباشر هذا العمل بنفسه. يكون للرئيس أو القاضي المنتدب، كما للقاضي المنفرد، بعد الاطلاع على الملف، اتخاذ التدابير التي يراها مناسبة للغاية المذكورة. فله أن يكلف الخصوم تقديم الإيضاحات اللازمة في الواقع أو القانون بشأن ادعاءاتهم أو مدافعاتهم وإبراز المستندات التي أسندوها إليها، مراعياً حقهم في مناقشة أية مستندات أو أوراق جديدة تقدم إليه. ويمكنه أيضاً الاستماع إلى الخصوم سعياً إلى التوفيق وإجراء الصلح بينهم وذلك بحضور وكلائهم المحامين أو بدون حضورهم وفقاً لطلب الخصوم. وفي جميع الحالات المتقدمة فإنه يحدد مهلة لتنفيذ القرار الذي يتخذه وينبه الخصوم إلى أنه في حال عدم تنفيذ هذا القرار ينظر في القضية بحالتها. 

المادة 457- فور انتهاء المهمة المبينة في المادة السابقة يعيد القاضي المنتدب ملف القضية إلى قلم المحكمة، فيعين الرئيس، إذا لم يكن قد تم صلح بين الخصوم، موعد الجلسة التي تنظر فيها القضية. 

المادة 458- في أي حال يعود للمحكمة إذا وجدت ضرورة لإجراء تحقيق أن تنتدب أحد قضاتها للقيام به وذلك وفق أحكام المادة 135. 

المادة 459- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 في القضايا التي لا تزيد قيمتها على ثمانماية ألف ليرة لبنانية وفي القضايا المستعجلة يمكن القاضي أن يعين موعد الجلسة فوق قيد الاستحضار وأن يستمع إلى الخصوم في الجلسة الأولى بدون حاجة لتبادل اللوائح. 

المادة 460- لرئيس المحكمة أو من ينتدبه من قضاتها، كما للقاضي المنفرد، أن يدعو الفريقين المتخاصمين إلى مكتبه وأن يسعى للتوفيق بينهما، فإذا اتفقا على مصالحة ولو جزئية نظم محضراً يثبتها وأخذ توقيعهما عليه وأصدر قراراً بالتصديق على هذه المصالحة يكون قابلاً للتنفيذ. وفي حال رفض الفريقين المصالحة ينظم محضراً يثبت هذا الرفض. 

المادة 461- للفريقين في أي وقت من أوقات المحاكمة أن يتصالحا ولو جزئياً وأن يطلبا إلى المحكمة أو القاضي المنفرد إصدار قرار بالتصديق على هذه المصالحة. 

المادة 462- للخصوم أن يقدموا تصريحاً خطياً مشتركاً يعلنون فيه أنهم يكتفون بالمدافعات الخطية المبينة في لوائحهم. فإذا رأت المحكمة أن لا ضرورة لسماع المرافعات الشفهية أم لأي تحقيق وأن القضية جاهزة للحكم جاز لها الفصل فيها دون تعيين جلسة للمرافعة. ويجب في هذه الحالة تعيين موعد لإصدار الحكم في خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تقديم التصريح الخطي، وإرسال كتاب بالبريد المضمون إلى كل من الخصوم لإعلامه بهذا الموعد، ولا يعد تأخر وصول هذا الكتاب لأصحاب العلاقة أو لأحدهم سبباً لتأخير إصدار الحكم. إذا لم يصدر الحكم في الموعد المذكور وجب تعيين موعد جديد لإصداره يبلغ إلى الخصوم. 


*الفصل التاسع - حضور الخصوم وغيابهم*

المادة 463- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
في الموعد المعين لنظر القضية أمام محكمة الدرجة الأولى يحضر الخصوم بأنفسهم إذا كانت قيمة المتنازع عليه لا تتجاوز مليون ليرة لبنانية. ويجوز أن يحضر عنهم من يوكلونه من المحامين. أما في القضايا الأخرى فلا يجوز أن يحضروا إلا بواسطة محامين يمثلونهم وفق أحكام المواد 378 إلى 386 ما لم يكن الخصوم أنفسهم محامين. وإذا حضر الخصم وامتنع عن توكيل محام فتنظر القضية بغيابه ويعتبر الحكم وجاهياً. 

المادة 464- إذا تخلف المدعي والمدعى عليه عن حضور الجلسة بدون عذر مقبول تقرر المحكمة شطب القضية من الجدول. قرار الشطب تدبير خاص بالإدارة القضائية فلا يحول دون طلب الخصوم أو أحدهم إعادة القضية إلى الجدول والسير بها من النقطة التي وصلت إليها قبل الشطب. 

المادة 465- إذا حضر المدعي أو المدعى عليه في أية جلسة اعتبرت المحاكمة وجاهية في حقه ولو تخلف بعد ذلك. 

المادة 466- معدلة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 إذا غاب المدعي عن الجلسة الأولى بدون عذر مقبول، وكان قد تبلغ موعد الجلسة كان للمدعى عليه إما أن يطلب شطب الدعوى من جدول المرافعات وإما الحكم في الموضوع وإما إسقاط الاستحضار. إذا طلب المدعى عليه الحكم في الموضوع أو إسقاط الاستحضار تؤجل القضية إلى جلسة ثانية يبلغ المدعي موعدها. وإذا غاب المدعي عن الجلسة الثانية دون عذر مقبول على المحكمة إجابة طلب المدعى عليه ويصدر حكمها بمثابة الوجاهي بحق المدعي. على أنه، في حال إسقاط الاستحضار، يمكن للمدعي إقامة الدعوى مجدداً إذا كان لا يزال ضمن المهلة القانونية. 

المادة 467- 1- إذا تعدد المدعون وغاب جميعهم عن الجلسة الأولى طبقت أحكام المادة السابقة. 2- إذا حضر بعض المدعين وغاب البعض الآخر بدون عذر مقبول، جاز للمدعى عليه طلب إعلان سقوط الاستحضار بالنسبة لمن تغيب إذا كان موضوع الادعاء قابلاً للتجزئة، أو طلب الحكم في الموضوع، وطبقت على المتغيبين أحكام الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة. وإذا كان موضوع الادعاء غير قابل للتجزئة، اقتصر طلب المدعى عليه على الحكم في الموضوع وطبقت الأحكام المشار إليها نفسها. 3- إذا حضر بعض المدعين وغاب البعض الآخر بعذر مقبول وجب تأجيل القضية إلى جلسة تالية يبلغون موعدها. وجاز بعد ذلك تطبيق أحكام الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة. 

المادة 468- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 إذا تخلف المدعى عليه وحده عن الحضور في الجلسة الأولى بدون عذر مقبول وكان موعد الجلسة قد أبلغ لشخصه أو كان قد قدم لائحة بدفاعه، أصدرت المحكمة حكماً وجاهياً في الموضوع. وهي لا تستجيب لمطالب المدعي إلا إذا وجدتها قانونية في الشكل وجائزة القبول ومبنية على أساس صحيح. وإذا لم يكن المدعى عليه قد تبلغ شخصياً ولم يقدم لائحة بدفاعه، كان للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب المدعي في غير القضايا المستعجلة تأجيل نظر القضية إلى جلسة تالية يبلغ موعدها إلى المدعى عليه. يصدر الحكم غيابياً بحق المدعى عليه إذا كان غير قابل للاستئناف ولم يحصل التبليغ لشخصه ولم يقدم لائحة بدفاعه ويكون في هذه الحالة قابلاً للاعتراض. أما إذا كان الحكم قابلاً للاستئناف أو كان التبليغ قد حصل لشخص المدعى عليه أو قدم هذا الأخير لائحة بدفاعه، فيعد الحكم وجاهياً في هذه الحال. 

المادة 469- إذا تعدد المدعى عليهم بالموضوع الواحد وتخلف أحدهم أو بعضهم عن الحضور في الجلسة الأولى بدون عذر مقبول. اعتبر الحكم وجاهياً بحق جميعهم إذا كان قابلاً للاستئناف أو إذا كان من تخلفوا قد أبلغوا شخصياً. وإذا كان الحكم غير قابل للاستئناف، وجبت إعادة تبليغ المتخلفين غير المبلغين شخصياً. ويعتبر الحكم الصادر بعد ذلك وجاهياً إزاء الجميع متى كان أحد المدعى عليهم قد حضر أو أبلغ شخصياً في المرة الأولى أو الثانية. وفي الحالة العكسية يكون الحكم غيابياً. 

المادة 470- يجب على المحكمة أن تتثبت من صحة تبليغ الخصم المتخلف عن الحضور، فإذا وجدته معيباً أمرت بإعادة إجرائه بشكل صحيح إلى جلسة تالية. 

المادة 471- لا يجوز تثبيت التخلف عن الحضور بحق أحد من الخصوم إلا بعد انقضاء ساعة على الموعد المعين للمحاكمة. 

المادة 472- إذا حضر الخصم الغائب في الجلسة نفسها أو في جلسة لاحقة اعتبر القرار الصادر بمحاكمته غيابياً كأنه لم يكن. 

المادة 473- لا يجوز للمحكمة قبول طلبات جديدة إضافية أو مقابلة، وأدلة جديدة يقدمها الخصم الحاضر ضد خصمه الغائب، ما لم تبلغ إلى هذا الأخير ويعطى مهلة لتقديم جوابه أو ملاحظاته بشأنها. 

المادة 474- إذا صدر حكم غيابي ولم يطلب تبليغه ولم تدفع الرسوم عنه في خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ النطق به يعتبر ساقطاً حتماً. ولا يتناول السقوط إلا الحكم، أما الإجراءات السابقة له فتظل قائمة. 


*الفصل العاشر - دور النيابة العامة في المحاكمة*

المادة 475- للنيابة العامة حق إقامة الدعوى في الحالات المبينة في المادة 8، ويكون لها في هذه الحالات ما للخصوم من حقوق. 

المادة 476- يجوز تدخل أو إدخال النيابة العامة في الدعاوى المنصوص عليها في المادة 8. وفي أية حالة كانت عليها المحاكمة فتصبح عندئذ خصماً أصلياً في النزاع. 

المادة 477- يجوز للمحكمة في أية حالة تكون عليها المحاكمة أن تأمر بإرسال ملف القضية إلى النيابة العامة لأجل تدخلها في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة 8 ويكون تدخل النيابة العامة في هذه الحالة وجوبياً. 

المادة 478- تبدي النيابة العامة رأيها بوصفها فريقاً منضماً في الحالات التالية: 1- الحالات المبينة في المادة 8 عندما لا تكون النيابة العامة خصماً أصلياً في المحاكمة. 2- الدعاوى المقامة على الدولة بشأن المسؤولية الناجمة عن أعمال القضاة. 3- طلب تعيين المرجع. وعن النيابة العامة في الحالات المعينة في البند (1) من الفقرة الأولى أن تبدي رأيها أمام محكمة الدرجة الأولى ومحكمة الاستئناف في خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ إيداعها الملف من قبل المحكمة، وإلا يصرف النظر عنه ويعاد الملف إلى المحكمة بدون إبطاء. 

المادة 479- لا يتعين على النيابة العامة المثول أمام محكمة الدرجة الأولى ولو كانت خصماً أصلياً أو طرفاً منضماً أمامها، وهي تقوم بحسب الأحوال بتقديم الاستحضار واللوائح والمذاكرات والمستندات والأدلة إلى المحكمة أو بتلقيها منها أو بإيداع الرأي خطياً عند الاقتضاء. وفي حال حضور النيابة العامة فإنها تتمثل بأحد المحامين العامين. تمثل النيابة العامة أمام محكمة الاستئناف إذا كانت خصماً أصلياً في المحاكمة إنما لا يتعين عليها الحضور عندما تقتصر على إبداء رأي خطي في القضية. 

المادة 480- في جميع المحاكمات التي تكون فيها النيابة العامة طرفاً منضماً لا يجوز للخصوم بعد تقديم أقوالها وطلباتها أن يطلبوا الكلام ولا أن يقدموا لوائح جديدة وإنما يجوز لهم أن يقدموا للمحكمة بياناً كتابياً لتصحيح الوقائع التي ذكرتها النيابة العامة. ومع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة في الأحوال الاستثنائية التي ترى فيها قبول مستندات جديدة أو لوائح تكميلية أن تأذن في تقديمها وفي إعادة المرافعة ويكون الكلام الأخير للنيابة العامة. 

المادة 481- للنيابة العامة في الحالات المبينة في المادة 8 حق الاستئناف وإن لم تكن خصماً أصلياً في المحاكمة البدائية، على أن لا تتجاوز مهلة الطعن في هذه الحالة الستة أشهر من تاريخ صدور الحكم سواء أبلغ إليها أم لم يبلغ. 


*الفصل الحادي عشر - إجراءات جلسات المحاكمة ونظامها*

*القسم الأول - إجراءات الجلسة*

المادة 482- على كاتب المحكمة أن يعد قائمة بالقضايا التي تعرض في كل جلسة مرتبة بحسب أرقامها المتسلسلة والساعات المعينة لنظرها. تعرض هذه القائمة على رئيس المحكمة وتعلق صورتها في اللوحة المعدة لذلك على باب المحكمة قبل افتتاح الجلسة. 

المادة 483- يبلغ موعد الجلسة إلى الخصوم قبل حلوله بثلاثة أيام على الأقل. 

المادة 484- تكون جلسات المحاكمة علنية تحت طائلة البطلان، إلا إذا رأت المحكمة، من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم، إجراءها سراً محافظة على النظام العام أو مراعاة للآداب أو لحرمة الأسرة ولكن الحكم في هذه الحالة يتلى علناً. 

المادة 485- تنعقد الجلسة في غرفة المذاكرة بصورة غير علنية. تنظر المحكمة في غرفة المذاكرة الأمور الرجائية وكذلك الأمور القضائية المعينة صراحة في القانون. 

المادة 486- لا يجوز أن تنشر في الصحف وقائع المحاكمة في قضايا الذم وما هو ممنوع نشره بمقتضى المادة 420 من قانون العقوبات وبمقتضى أحكام قانون المطبوعات. 

المادة 487- ينادى على الخصوم في الساعة المعينة للمحاكمة بواسطة مباشر. إذا حضر المدعى عليه بالذات أو بواسطة وكيله المحامي في قضية غير خاضعة لتبادل اللوائح وفق أحكام المادة 459، جاز له أن يطلب إرجاءها إلى جلسة تالية ليتسنى له تقديم مدافعاته. إذا حضر المدعى عليه بالذات في قضية يجب فيها توكيل محام لتمثيله وقد قام سبب منعه من ذلك اقتنعت به المحكمة، كان له طلب التأجيل إلى جلسة تالية لتوكيل محام وتقديم لائحة بدفاعه. 

المادة 488- يأذن الرئيس في الكلام للمدعى أو لوكيله أولاً ثم يأذن في الكلام للمدعى عليه أو لوكيله وأخيراً للمتدخلين، وفي كل حال يبقى الكلام الأخير للمدعى عليه، مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 480. 

المادة 489- إذا حدث قبل ختام المحاكمة أن تبدلت هيئة المحكمة بكامل أعضائها أو بعضهم، وجب أن تعاد المناقشات أمام الهيئة الجديدة. 

المادة 490- للخصوم أن يطلبوا إلى المحكمة في أية حالة تكون عليها المحاكمة إثبات ما اتفقوا عليه في محضر الجلسة ويوقع منهم أو من وكلائهم. فإذا كانوا قد كتبوا ما اتفقوا عليه الحق الاتفاق المكتوب بمحضر الجلسة وأثبت محتواه فيه. وتصدر المحكمة في الحالين قراراً بالتصديق على الاتفاق يكون قابلاً للتنفيذ. 

المادة 491- ينشئ الكاتب محضراً لكل محاكمة يوقع عليه مع الرئيس في آخر كل جلسة ويذكر فيه ساعة افتتاح الجلسة وساعة اختتامها واسم أو أسماء القاضي أو القضاة وأسماء الخصوم ووكلائهم والوقوعات التي حدثت والبيانات التي يأمره الرئيس بتدوينها. محضر المحاكمة سند رسمي وتزويره يعد تزويراً في الأوراق الرسمية. 


*القسم الثاني - نظام الجلسة*

المادة 492- ضبط الجلسة وإدارتها منوطان برئيسها. وكل أمر يصدره في سبيل ذلك يستوجب التنفيذ في الحال. 

المادة 493- للرئيس أن يوجه إلى الخصوم أو وكلائهم الأسئلة التي يراها مفيدة وأن يبدي الملاحظات التي يراها ضرورية وأن ينبه المترافعين إلى ضرورة البحث في مسألة أهملوا بحثها. وله أن يمنع من يرافع عن الكلام إذا انتهج في مرافعته نهجاً غير مفيد أو غير لائق. 

المادة 494- للرئيس أن يطرد من قاعة الجلسة من يخل بنظامها، فإن لم يمتثل كان للمحكمة أن تطبق عليه أحكام المادة 418- من قانون العقوبات. وإذا كان الفعل الذي أوجب طرده يشكل جريمة تستحق عقوبة أشد من العقوبة المعينة في المادة المذكورة، ينظم الرئيس محضراً بحقه ويحيله إلى النيابة العامة لملاحقته. ويمكنه إصدار أمر بالتوقيف ينفذ في الحال. 

المادة 495- للمحكمة أن تأمر، من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم، بشطب العبارات الجارحة أو المخلة بالآداب أو النظام العام من أية ورقة من أوراق المحاكمة أو أن تكلف من صدرت عنه سحب الورقة التي وردت فيها واستبدالها بورقة خالية من تلك العبارات تحت طائلة إخراجها من الملف. 

المادة 496- مع مراعاة أحكام قانون المحاماة يأمر رئيس الجلسة بكتابة محضر عن كل جريمة تقع أثناء انعقادها وبما يرى اتخاذه من إجراءات التحقيق ثم يأمر بإحالة الأوراق إلى النيابة العامة لإجراء ما يلزم فيها. إذا كانت الجريمة التي وقعت جناية أو جنحة كان له إذا اقتضت الحال أن يأمر بالقبض على من وقعت منه. 

المادة 497- مع مراعاة أحكام قانون المحاماة للمحكمة أن تحاكم من تقع منه أثناء الجلسة التي تعقدها جنحة تعد على هيئتها أو على أحد أعضائها أو أحد موظفيها وتحكم عليه فوراً بالعقوبة. وللمحكمة أيضاً أن تحاكم من شهد زوراً في الجلسة وتحكم عليه بالعقوبة المقررة لشهادة الزور. يكون حكم المحكمة في هذه الأحوال نافذاً ولو حصل استئنافه. 


*القسم الثالث - اختتام المحاكمة*

المادة 498- بعد انتهاء المرافعات يقرر رئيس المحكمة اختتام المحاكمة ويعين موعداً لإصدار الحكم في مهلة لا تتجاوز ستة أسابيع. وفي حال عدم إصداره في الموعد المعين يجب عليه تعيين موعد آخر لذلك يبلغ إلى الخصوم. 

المادة 499- معدلة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 لكل من الخصوم أن يقدم في خلال أسبوع يلي اختتام المحاكمة مذكرة خطية لاستكمال وتوضيح النقاط الواردة في اللوائح. تقدم المذكرة بواسطة قلم المحكمة وتودع منها نسخ بعدد الخصوم الذين عليهم- وعلى مسؤوليتهم تبلغها في قلم المحكمة في مهلة ثلاثة أيام تلي مهلة الأسبوع المنصوص عنها في الفقرة الأولى. ولهم تقديم مذكرة جوابية خلال مهلة أسبوع من تاريخ تبلغهم. تقصر المهل الواردة في هذه المادة إلى يومين في القضايا العالقة أمام قضاء العجلة. 

المادة 500- إذا حدثت واقعة جديدة أو ظهرت واقعة غير معلومة بعد اختتام المحاكمة وقبل النطق بالحكم، كان للمحكمة أن تقرر، من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم، فتح المحاكمة وإعادة قيد القضية في جدول المرافعات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفصل الثاني عشر - طوارئ المحاكمات*

*القسم الأول - ضم الخصومات والفصل بينها*

المادة 501- للمحكمة، من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب الخصوم، أن تقرر ضم خصومتين أو أكثر عالقة أمامها إذا قامت بينها صلة اقتضت، لحسن سير العدالة، أن يجري التحقيق والحكم فيها معاً. وللمحكمة أيضاً أن تقرر انفصال الخصومة القائمة لديها إلى خصومتين أو أكثر. 

المادة 502- قرارات ضم الخصومات أو انفصالها هي من تدابير الإدارة القضائية. 


*القسم الثاني - وقف المحاكمة*

المادة 503- يجوز وقف المحاكمة بناء على اتفاق الخصوم على عدم السير فيها مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر من تاريخ إقرار المحكمة لهذا الاتفاق. 

المادة 504- في غير الأحوال التي نص فيها القانون على وقف المحاكمة وجوباً أو جوازاً يكون للمحكمة أن تقرر وقفها لمدة معينة أو حتى حدوث طارئ ما تحدده في قرارها. ولها أن تعود عن قرار الوقف أو أن تقصر مدته. بمجرد زوال سبب الوقف يكون للخصوم متابعة المحاكمة. 


*القسم الثالث - انقطاع المحاكمة*

المادة 505- تنقطع المحاكمة ما لم تكن قد اختتمت في الحالات التالية: 1- وفاة أحد الخصوم في الدعاوى القابلة للانتقال. 2- فقد أحد الخصوم أهلية التقاضي. 3- زوال صفة من كان يمثل الخصم في الدعوى كنائب قانوني عنه. يسري الانقطاع حكماً منذ إبلاغ سببه إلى الخصم الآخر. 

المادة 506- لا تنقطع المحاكمة بوفاة وكيل الخصم ولا بانقضاء وكالته بالعزل أو بالاعتزال أو بأي سب آخر، وللمحكمة أن تمنح الخصم مهلة لتعيين وكيل جديد له. 

المادة 507- يترتب على انقطاع المحاكمة انقطاع جميع المهل الجارية وبطلان جميع الإجراءات التي تحصل أثناء الانقطاع ما لم يتنازل الخصم الذي تعلق به سبب الانقطاع صراحة أو ضمناً عن التذرع بالبطلان. 

المادة 508- تستأنف المحاكمة بتبليغ من يقوم مقام الخصم الذي توفي أو فقد أهليته للتقاضي أو مقام من زالت عنه الصفة، بناء على طلب الخصم الآخر، أو بتبليغ هذا الأخير بناء على طلب أولئك. كذلك تستأنف المحاكمة إذا حضر الجلسة التي كانت محددة لنظرها، وإرث المتوفي أو من يقوم مقام من فقد أهليته للتقاضي أو من زالت عنه الصفة وباشر السير فيها. 


*القسم الرابع - سقوط المحاكمة بمضي المدة*

المادة 509- إذا تركت المحاكمة، أياً كان موضوعها، بلا ملاحقة مدة سنتين منذ آخر إجراء صحيح تم فيها، جاز لكل من الخصوم أن يطلب إسقاطها. 

المادة 510- لا تسري مهلة السقوط في حالة الانقطاع إلا منذ الإجراء الذي تستأنف به المحاكمة. أما في حالة وقف المحاكمة فتستمر مهلة السقوط في سريانها ما لم يكن الوقف قد نص عليه القانون أو قرره القضاء لمدة معينة أو حتى حدوث طارئ معين فتنقطع المهلة عندئذ ولا تعود إلى السريان إلا منذ انقضاء المدة أو حدوث الطارئ. 

المادة 511- يقدم الطلب بسقوط المحاكمة إلى المحكمة المقامة أمامها الدعوى، باستدعاء يبلغ إلى الخصم أو بدفع يدلى به بوجه الخصم الذي يقوم بأي إجراء للسير في المحاكمة بعد انقضاء السنتين. يجب تقديم الاستدعاء أو التمسك بالدفع بسقوط المحاكمة، تحت طائلة عدم قبوله، قبل الإدلاء بأي طلب أو دفع أو دفاع أو القيام بأي إجراء يتعلق بالمحاكمة. 

المادة 512- معدلة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 1- يقضى حتماً بسقوط المحاكمة لدى توفر شروطه ولكن ليس للمحكمة أن تقضي به من تلقاء ذاتها. 2- إذا تحققت المحكمة بما لديها من وسائل الإثبات من أن المحاكمة تركت بلا ملاحقة مدة خمس سنوات منذ آخر إجراء صحيح تم فيها فيجوز لها أن تقرر إسقاطها تلقائياً بدون دعوة الخصوم بقرار رجائي نافذ على أصله. 3- كل إشارة دعوى أو حجز مهما كان نوعها ومصدرها تشطب بعد مرور عشر سنوات على قيدها على صحيفة العقار إذا لم يعمد صاحب المصلحة إلى تجديد القيد باستدعاء معفى من الرسوم يقدم إلى المحكمة العالقة لديها الدعوى أو إلى رئيس دائرة التنفيذ المختص. 4- يقدم طلب شطب إشارة الدعوى أو الحجز باستدعاء إلى رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية الواقع العقار في نطاقها يقوم رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية بتحقيق دقيق وواف ويأمر بنشر خلاصة الاستدعاء في الجريدة الرسمية وفي جريدتين محليتين يعينهما. ويتخذ قراره بعد مرور عشرين يوماً على النشر إما بقبول الطلب إذا تبين أن ملف الدعوى أو الحجز مفقود وإما برد الطلب إذا تبين أن ملف الدعوى أو الحجز لا يزال موجوداً. يصدر قرار الشطب بالصورة الرجائية ويكون نافذاً على اصله. 5- تطبق أحكام الفقرتين 3 و 4 من هذه المادة بعد مرور سنة على العمل بهذا القانون. لا تدخل في حساب مهلة العشر سنوات المهلة المعلقة بموجب القانون رقم 50/90 تاريخ 23/5/1991. 

المادة 513- إذا تعدد أشخاص أحد طرفي المحاكمة وقدم أحدهم أو بعضهم طلباً بإسقاط المحاكمة أو دفعا بسقوطها فيفيد منه جميعهم. وإذا وجه الإجراء القاطع لمهلة السقوط إلى أحدهم أو بعضهم فتنقطع المهلة إزاء جميعهم. وإذا تعدد أشخاص الطرف الآخر وجب تقديم طلب الإسقاط أو الدفع به ضدهم جميعاً. وإذا وجه أحدهم أو بعضهم إجراء قاطعاً لمهلة السقوط استفاد منه الباقون. 

المادة 514- يترتب على الحكم بسقوط المحاكمة سقوط جميع إجراءاتها بما في ذلك الاستحضار وسقوط الأحكام الصادرة فيها بإجراءات الإثبات. ولكنه لا يؤدي إلى سقوط الأثر المترتب على انقطاع مرور الزمن كما أنه لا يسقط الحق ولا الأحكام النهائية ولا الإجراءات المبنية عليها هذه الأحكام أو الإقرارات الصادرة عن الخصوم والأيمان التي حلفوها. وللخصوم أن يتمسكوا بإجراءات التحقيق وأعمال الخبرة التي تمت ما لم تكن باطلة في ذاتها. 

المادة 515- متى حكم بسقوط الاستئناف أو الاعتراض اعتبر الحكم المطعون فيه، ولو لم يكن مبلغاً، حكماً قطعياً. ومتى حكم بسقوط طلب إعادة المحاكمة قبل الحكم بقبول الطلب سقط هذا الطلب بذاته، أما بعد الحكم بقبوله فتسري القواعد المتقدمة الخاصة بالاستئناف أو بأول درجة حسب الأحوال. 

المادة 516- تسري المدة المعينة لسقوط المحاكمة على جميع الأشخاص الطبيعيين والمعنويين، وحتى العديمي أو الناقصي الأهلية، ويبقى لهم حق الرجوع على أوصيائهم أو متولي إدارتهم. 

المادة 517- تكون نفقات المحاكمة التي قضي بسقوطها على من أقام الدعوى. 


*القسم الخامس - التنازل عن المحاكمة وعن الحق*

المادة 518- يجوز للمدعي أن يتنازل عن المحاكمة في أية حالة كانت عليها. 

المادة 519- لا يكتمل التنازل إلا بموافقة المدعى عليه. ولكن هذه الموافقة لا تبقى لازمة إذا لم يكن المدعى عليه حين التنازل قد قدم جواباً يشتمل على دفاع في الموضوع أو دفع بعدم القبول أو طلب مقابل. 

المادة 520- لا يعتد بمعارضة المدعى عليه إذا لم تكن مسندة إلى سبب مشروع. 

المادة 521- يكون التنازل صريحاً أو ضمنياً، وكذلك موافقة المدعى عليه. 

المادة 522- يترتب على التنازل عن المحاكمة إلغاء جميع إجراءاتها بما في ذلك الاستحضار والحكم على المتنازل بالنفقات. إنما لا يؤدي إلى إلغاء الأثر المترتب على انقطاع مرور الزمن، كما أنه لا يمس الحق المرفوعة به الدعوى. 

المادة 523- التنازل عن الاستئناف لا يحتاج إلى موافقة المستأنف عليه إلا إذا اقترن بتحفظات أو كان هذا الأخير قد تقدم قبل ذلك بطلب طارئ أو باستئناف تبعي. يفيد هذا التنازل حتماً رضوخ المستأنف للحكم. ولكنه يعتبر كأن لم يكن إذا قدم خصم آخر في وقت لاحق استئنافاً وفق الأصول المرعية. 

المادة 524- التنازل عن الاعتراض لا يحتاج إلى موافقة المعترض عليه المدعي الأصلي ما لم يكن هذا الأخير قد تقدم قبل ذلك بطلب إضافي. يفيد هذا التنازل الحاصل بدون تحفظ رضوخ المعترض للحكم. 

المادة 525- إذا اقتصر التنازل على إجراء معين أو ورقة من أوراق المحاكمة فلا تشترط لاكتماله موافقة الخصم الآخر ما لم تتوافر له مصلحة مشروعة في هذا الإجراء أو هذه الورقة. يترتب على هذا التنازل اعتبار الإجراء- أو الورقة- كأنه لم يكن. 

المادة 526- التنازل عن الحكم يستتبع التنازل عن الحق الثابت فيه. 

المادة 527- يجوز للمدعي في أية حالة كانت عليها المحاكمة أن يتنازل عن الحق المدعى به. وهذا التنازل يسقط الحق وينهي الدعوى ويلزم المدعي بالنفقات والتعويض المستحق لخصمه عند الاقتضاء. وعليه أن يسلم هذا الأخير الأوراق المتعلقة بالحق المدعى به. التنازل الجزئي عن حق، صريحاً كان أو ضمنياً، لا يفيد بذاته تنازلاً كلياً عن هذا الحق. 


*الباب الخامس - الأحكام*

*الفصل الأول - إصدار الأحكام*

المادة 528- تجري المداولة لإصدار الأحكام، تحت طائلة البطلان، بين القضاة الذين جرت المرافعة واختتمت المحاكمة بحضورهم. وتكون المداولة سرية. 

المادة 529- تصدر الأحكام بإجماع الآراء أو بأغلبيتها. وفي الحالة الثانية على القاضي المخالف أن يدون مخالفته. 

المادة 530- يوقع القضاة الحكم قبل النطق به ويوقعه الكاتب فور ذلك، وإلا كان الحكم باطلاً. 

المادة 531- يجوز للمحكمة عقب انتهاء المرافعة أن تنطق بالحكم في الجلسة، ويجوز لها تأجيل إصداره إلى جلسة أخرى قريبة تحددها. 

المادة 532- إذا اقتضت الحال تأجيل إصدار الحكم مرة ثانية صرحت المحكمة بذلك في الجلسة مع تعيين اليوم الذي يكون فيه النطق به وبيان أسباب التأجيل في المحضر. 

المادة 533- يجري النطق بالحكم من قبل الرئيس أو أحد القضاة الذين اشتركوا معه في المداولة، في جلسة لا يتعين حضورهم جميعاً فيها. يكون النطق بالحكم علانية وإلا كان الحكم باطلاً، ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك. 

المادة 534- يجوز أن يقتصر النطق بالحكم على تلاوة فقرته الحكمية. 

المادة 535- يصدر الحكم في مقر المحكمة ما لم يرد نص على خلاف ذلك. ويكون تاريخ النطق بالحكم تاريخاً للحكم نفسه. 

المادة 536- ينظم الكاتب محضراً لإثبات النطق بالحكم يوقعه الرئيس والكاتب. 

المادة 537- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يجب أن يتضمن الحكم البيانات التالية: 1- صدوره باسم الشعب اللبناني، على أن يذكر ذلك صراحة فيه. 2- اسم المحكمة التي أصدرته. 3- أسماء القضاة الذين اشتركوا في إصداره. 4- اسم ممثل النيابة العامة الذي يكون قد أبدى رأيه في القضية. 5- مكان وتاريخ إصداره. 6- أسماء الخصوم وألقابهم وصفاتهم. 7- أسماء وكلاء الخصوم. 8- حضور الخصوم وغيابهم. 9- خلاصة ما قدموه من طلبات وأسباب لها ومن أسباب دفاع ودفوع. 10- خلاصة ما استند إليه الخصوم من الأدلة والحجج القانونية. 11- رأي النيابة العامة في حال وجوده. 12- أسباب الحكم وفقرته الحكمية. تعد البيانات الواردة في الأرقام 2 و 6 و 9 و 12 المدرجة سابقاً إلزامية تحت طائلة بطلان الحكم. ويجب أن يتضمن الحكم أيضاً، تحت طائلة البطلان، حلاً لجميع المسائل المطروحة من الخصوم وأن يبين الأسباب الملائمة لذلك. لا يترتب على إغفال أو عدم صحة أحد البيانات الإلزامية بطلان الحكم فيما إذا ثبت بأوراق بمحضر المحاكمة أو بأية طريقة أخرى أن أحكام القانون قد روعيت في الواقع 

المادة 538- يجوز للمحكمة، في حدود أحكام القانون، أن تقرر في الحكم الذي تصدره منح المحكوم عليه مهلة لتنفيذه على أن تبين الأسباب التي دعتها لذلك. تسري المهلة الممنوحة من تاريخ الحكم إذا كان وجاهياً وإلا فمن تاريخ تبلغيه. لا يحول منح المهلة دون اتخاذ التدابير الاحتياطية. 

المادة 539- لا يجوز منح المهلة المبينة في المادة السابقة، وفي حال منحها يجب الرجوع عن ذلك بناء على طلب الخصم: 1- في حالة إفلاس أو عدم ملاءة المحكوم عليه. 2- في حالة قيام المحكوم عليه بفعل أدى إلى إنقاص التأمينات الخاصة التي أعطاها للمحكوم له بموجب عقد، أو عدم تقديمه لهذا الأخير التأمينات التي تعهد بها نحوه بموجب عقد. 3- في حالة حجز أموال المحكوم عليه أو بعضها من قبل دائنين آخرين. 


*الفصل الثاني - نفقات المحاكمة*

المادة 540- تشمل نفقات المحاكمة الرسوم القضائية وتعويض الشهود وأجرة الخبراء ونفقات الإجراءات المحددة تعريفتها رسمياً، ورسوم المحاماة. 

المادة 541- يجب على المحكمة عند إصدار الحكم المنهي للخصومة أن تحكم من تلقاء نفسها في نفقات المحاكمة. يحكم بنفقات المحاكمة على الخصم الخاسر فيها. إذا تعدد الخصوم الخاسرون جاز الحكم بقسمة النفقات بينهم بالتساوي أو بنسبة مصلحة كل منهم على حسب ما تقدره المحكمة. وإذا حكم عليهم بالنفقات دون تعيين النسبة التي يتحملها كل منهم فتجري قسمتها بينهم بالتساوي. يحكم على الخصوم بالتضامن في النفقات إذا كانوا متضامنين في أصل التزامهم المقضى به. 

المادة 542- للمحكمة أن تحكم بإلزام الخصم الرابح بالنفقات كلها أو بعضها إذا كان الحق مسلماً به من المحكوم عليه قبل رفع الدعوى أو إذا كان المحكوم له قد تسبب بخطأه بنفقات إضافية أو لا فائدة فيها، أو إذا كان قد ترك خصمه على جهل بما كان في يده من المستندات القاطعة في النزاع أو بمضمون تلك المستندات. 

المادة 543- إذا ظهر كل من الخصوم غير محق في بعض طلباته جاز للمحكمة أن توزع النفقات بينهم على الوجه الذي تراه أو أن تحملها أحدهم. 

المادة 544- يحكم بنفقات التدخل على المتدخل إذا حكم بعدم قبول تدخله أو برفض طلباته. 

المادة 545- يجوز الحكم على المحامي شخصياً بالنفقات المختصة بمحاكمة أو بإجراءات أو بمعاملة تنفيذية باشرها متجاوزاً حدود الوكالة. 

المادة 546- تكون النفقات المختصة بمحاكمة أو بإجراءات أو بمعاملة تنفيذية لا مبرر لها على عاتق المحامي أو المساعد القضائي الذي باشرها، مع عدم الإخلال بالتعويض الذي يطالب به عند الاقتضاء. ويسري ذلك أيضاً على النفقات المختصة بمحاكمة أو بإجراءات أو بمعاملة تنفيذية باطلة بنتيجة خطأ صادر عنه. 

المادة 547- يحدد مقدار النفقات في الحكم الذي يفصل في القضية، وفي حال عدم تحديده يتولى رئيس قلم المحكمة بيان ذلك في ذيل نسخة الحكم الصالحة للتنفيذ أو في بيان لاحق يعتبر بمثابة سند تنفيذي. 

المادة 548- يجوز الاعتراض على قرار تعيين النفقات في خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ تبليغ الحكم أو بيان النفقات، وذلك بتصريح لقلم المحكمة معفى من الرسم. 

المادة 549- يقدم الاعتراض إلى الحكمة التي صدر عنها الحكم فتنظر فيه في غرفة المذاكرة بعد دعوة الخصوم أو الخصم المعترض للحضور بمهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة إذا اقتضت الحال هذه الدعوة. 

المادة 550- لا يحكم على الخصم المعان قضائياً بنفقات المحاكمة. 

المادة 551- على المحكمة أن تحكم بالتعويض عن كل ضرر ناشئ عن ادعاء أو دفاع أو دفع قصد به الكيد. ولها، عندما ترى من المجحف إبقاء المصاريف غير الداخلة في نفقات المحاكمة على عاتق أحد الخصوم الذي بذلها، أن تلزم الخصم الآخر بأن يدفع له المبلغ الذي تحدده. 


*الفصل الثالث - آثار الأحكام*

المادة 552- يكون الحكم قضائياً إذا صدر في منازعة قائمة بين خصوم، ورجائياً إذا صدر بدون أية منازعة قائمة. 

المادة 553- الحكم النهائي هو الذي يفصل في أصل النزاع كما هو محدد في المادة 365، أو الذي يفصل في جهة من جهاته أو في دفع أو دفاع متعلق به ويكون نهائياً بالنسبة لما فصل فيه. الحكم النهائي يخرج القضية من يد المحكمة. يكون الحكم النهائي قطعياً عندما لا يكون أو لم يعد قابلاً للطعن بطرق الطعن العادية. ويكون الحكم باتاً- أو مبرماً- إذا لم يعد قابلاً للطعن بأي طريق من طرق الطعن العادية وغير العادية. 

المادة 554- كل قرار يصدر قبل الفصل في أصل النزاع متناولاً أحد تدابير التحقيق أو الإثبات يكون تمهيدياً. لا تكون للقرار التمهيدي حجية القضية المحكوم بها بالنسبة لأصل النزاع. ولكن يتعين على المحكمة التقيد به ما لم تطرأ واقعة جديدة أو غير معلومة أو تكتشف المحكمة أموراً يتمتم معها تعديله أو الرجوع عنه. 

المادة 555- كل قرار يقضي باتخاذ إجراء احتياطي أو إجراء عاجل تستدعيه ظروف القضية أثناء النظر فيها يكون مؤقتاً. 

المادة 556- للأحكام النهائية منذ صدورها حجية القضية المحكوم بها بالنسبة لكل منازعة فصل فيها وفقاً للمادة 303. ولها أيضاً القوة التنفيذية وفق أحكام المادة 564. يمتد أثر الأحكام إلى خلفاء الخصوم ويسري لمصلحة شركاء المحكوم لهم بموجب تضامني أو بموجب غير قابل لتجزئة وفق القواعد المقررة في القانون بهذا الخصوص. 

المادة 557- إن القرارات الصادرة في غير موضوع الجنسية والتي قد يكون لها تأثير عليها لا تنتج مفعولها حكماً على الجنسية ولا تقيد المحكمة المختصة بالنظر في مسائلها. 

المادة 558- أية كانت مدة مرور الزمن على الحق المتنازع عليه فهذه المدة تكون عشر سنوات بالنسبة إلى الحق الذي يثبت في الحكم. لا يسري مرور الزمن على حكم ينفي وجود حق مدعى به ولا على حكم يقضي بثبوت حق غير قابل للسقوط بمرور الزمن. 

المادة 559- يعتبر الحكم مبدئياً معلناً للحق فترجع آثاره إلى تاريخ المطالبة بالحق أمام القضاء، على أن الحكم الذي يحدث تغييراً في حالة الشخص أو في أهليته أو الحكم الصادر في مسائل التنفيذ يعتبر منشئاً ولا يكون له أثر إلا من تاريخ النطق به. 


*الفصل الرابع - تصحيح الأحكام وتفسيرها*

المادة 560- تتولى المحكمة تصحيح ما يقع في حكمها من أغلاط مادية بحتة كتابية كانت أم حسابية وذلك بقرار تصدره من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على الطلب بعد دعوة الخصوم والاستماع إليهم ما لم يكن الحكم مطعوناً فيه بإحدى طرق الطعن العادية. لا يخضع طلب تصحيح الأغلاط المادية لأي رسم. يدرج كاتب المحكمة التصحيح على نسخة الحكم الأصلية ويوقعه هو ورئيس المحكمة ويسجله على هامش الحكم في السجل، ويتلف النسخة المسلمة سابقاً بعد استردادها ويجري تبليغ الحكم الصادر بالتصحيح كالحكم نفسه. 

المادة 561- يجوز الطعن في الحكم الصادر بالتصحيح إذا تجاوزت المحكمة الحدود المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة وذلك بطرق الطعن الجائزة في الحكم موضوع التصحيح. أما الحكم برفض التصحيح فلا يجوز الطعن فيه على استقلال. 

المادة 562- يجوز للخصوم أن يطلبوا إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم تفسير ما وقع فيه من غموض أو إبهام ما لم يكن هذا الحكم مطعوناً فيه بإحدى طرق الطعن. يقدم الطلب وفق الأصول المقررة لإقامة الدعوى. ويعتبر الحكم الصادر بالتفسير متمماً من كل الوجوه للحكم الذي يفسره ويسري عليه ما يسري على هذا الحكم من القواعد الخاصة بطرق الطعن. 

المادة 563- إذا أغفلت المحكمة الحكم في بعض الطلبات الموضوعية جاز لصاحب العلاقة رفع دعوى جديدة بها إذا لم يطعن في الحكم. 


*الفصل الخامس - تنفيذ الأحكام*

*القسم الأول - الشروط العامة لتنفيذ الأحكام*

المادة 564- يكتسب الحكم القوة التنفيذية من تاريخ صدوره إذا كان قطعياً أو من التاريخ الذي يصبح فيه قطعياً ما لم يمنح المحكوم عليه مهلة للتنفيذ أو المحكوم له التنفيذ المعجل. 

المادة 565- يسلم رئيس القلم أو الكاتب الذي ينيبه عنه صورة الحكم الصالحة للتنفيذ مختومة بخاتم المحكمة وموقعة منه وبعد أن يذيلها بعبارة «صورة طبق الأصل صالحة للتنفيذ» للخصم الذي تعود عليه منفعة من تنفيذ الحكم وبعد التحقق من أن الحكم جائز التنفيذ. لا يجوز تسليم صورة تنفيذية ثانية للخصم ذاته إلا في حال ضياع الصورة الأولى، وتبت المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم وبوجه السرعة في الطلب وفي المنازعات المتعلقة به بعد دعوة الخصوم. 

المادة 566- لا يجوز تنفيذ الأحكام جبرياً إلا بعد تبليغها باستثناء ما نص عليه القانون أو منطوق الحكم بوجوب تنفيذه على أصله. 

المادة 567- يستخلص الدليل على الصفة التنفيذية للحكم من مضمونه عندما لا يكون قابلاً لأي طعن موقف للتنفيذ أو يكون مقترناً بالتنفيذ المعجل. ويستخلص هذا الدليل في الحالات الأخرى من رضوخ المحكوم عليه، أو من تبليغ الحكم ومن إفادة تبين، بالمقابلة مع هذا التبليغ، عدم تقديم اعتراض أو استئناف في خلال المهلة القانونية. ويحق لكل خصم أن يطلب من كانت المحكمة التي يمكن أن يرفع إليها طعن تسليمه إفادة تبين عدم حصول اعتراض أو استئناف أو تبين تاريخ تقديم الطعن في حال حصوله. 

المادة 568- الأحكام الصادرة عن محاكم أجنبية تنفذ في لبنان في الحالات ووفق الشروط المحددة في هذا القانون. 

المادة 569- يجوز للمحاكم، حتى من تلقاء نفسها، أن تقضي بالغرامة الإكراهية لضمان تنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة عنها. تعتبر الغرامة الإكراهية متميزة عن بدل التعويض، وتكون مؤقتة أو نهائية وتعد في الأصل مؤقتة ما لم تصرح المحكمة بصفتها النهائية. في حال عدم التنفيذ الجزئي أو الكلي أو التأخير في التنفيذ، تعمد المحكمة التي قررت الغرامة إلى تصفيتها. لا يجوز للمحكمة تعديل مقدار الغرامة النهائية عند تصفيتها، ما لم يثبت أن عدم تنفيذ الحكم القضائي ناتج عن قوة قاهرة. إنما يجوز لها تعديل أو إلغاء الغرامة المؤقتة حتى في حال ثبوت عدم التنفيذ. 


*القسم الثاني - التنفيذ المعجل*

المادة 570- لا تجوز مباشرة التنفيذ المعجل أن لم يكن مقرراً في الحكم إلا في الحالات التي يكون فيها الحكم معجل التنفيذ بقوة القانون. تعتبر معجلة التنفيذ بقوة القانون على الأخص القرارات الصادرة في الأمور المستعجلة والقرارات أو الأوامر الصادرة على العرائض والقرارات القاضية بتدابير مؤقتة أو احتياطية في نطاق المحاكمة وأي حكم أو قرار آخر ينص القانون على تعجيل تنفيذه. 

المادة 571- تحكم المحكمة وجوباً بالتنفيذ المعجل، بناء على طلب الخصم ذي المصلحة، في الأحوال الآتية: 1- إذا كان الحكم قد صدر بالاستناد إلى حكم سابق قطعي أو مشمول بالتنفيذ المعجل أو صدر تنفيذاً لهذا الحكم. 2- إذا كان الحكم مبنياً على سند رسمي أو سند عادي معترف به أو على إقرار. 

المادة 572- يجوز للمحكمة أن تحكم بالتنفيذ المعجل، بناء على طلب الخصم ذي المصلحة، في القضايا التجارية والقضايا التي تتوافر فيها العجلة. يجوز تعجيل التنفيذ في كامل المحكوم به أو في قسم منه. ويمكن المحكمة في الحالات المعينة في الفقرة الأولى أن تأمر بإيداع المبلغ المحكوم به لدى مصرف مقبول مع الترخيص بالتنفيذ المعجل عند عدم الإيداع. 

المادة 573- مع الاحتفاظ بأحكام المادتين 575 و 576 لا يجوز القضاء بالتنفيذ المعجل إلا في الحكم الذي يختص به هذا التنفيذ. 

المادة 574- يجوز إخضاع التنفيذ المعجل لتقديم كفالة وافية تضمن ما قد يترتب على التنفيذ من التزام بالرد أو التعويض في حالة فسخ الحكم ورد الدعوى. وللمحكمة أن ترخص في أي وقت باستبدال الكفالة الأصلية بكفالة معادلة. 

المادة 575- إذا لم يطلب التنفيذ المعجل عندما يكون وجوبياً أو إذا طلب وأغفلت المحكمة الحكم به، فللخصم ذي المصلحة أن يطلب إلى محكمة الاستئناف، سواء باستدعاء مستقل أو ضمن استئناف أصلي يتقدم به أو في جوابه على استئناف خصمه، إصدار قرار بتعجيل التنفيذ. وعلى هذه المحكمة أن تفصل في طلبه بوجه السرعة وفي غرفة المذاكرة بعد جواب خصمه عليه أو انقضاء مهلة الجواب التي تحددها. وفي حال تقديم هذا الطلب باستدعاء مستقل لا يخضع هذا الاستدعاء للرسم والتأمين. 

المادة 576- إذا رد الحكم طلب التنفيذ المعجل جاز استئنافه من هذه الجهة فتفصل محكمة الدرجة الثانية في هذا الاستئناف في غرفة المذاكرة وعلى وجه السرعة. 

المادة 577- إذا استؤنف الحكم المعجل التنفيذ، جاز لمحكمة الاستئناف في جميع الأحوال أن تقرر، بناء على طلب الخصم ذي العلاقة، وقف التنفيذ المعجل إذا كان واضحاً أن النتائج التي ستترتب على التنفيذ تتجاوز الحدود المعقولة بالنظر إلى ظروف القضية، أو إذا كانت أسباب الطعن في الحكم يرجع معها فسخه. ويجوز للمحكمة عندما تقرر وقف التنفيذ أن توجب تقديم كفالة أو تأمر بما تراه كفيلاً بصيانة حق المحكوم له. وعلى المحكمة أن تقرر وقف التنفيذ في الحالات التي يمنع فيها القانون تعجيل التنفيذ. وتثبت السلطات السابقة أيضاً، في حال الاعتراض، للمحكمة المقدم إليها هذا الطعن. 

المادة 578- التنفيذ المعجل لا يشمل نفقات المحاكمة والرسوم والغرامة والتعويض عن الأضرار المسببة عن الدعوى. 


*الفصل السادس - قضاء الأمور المستعجلة*

المادة 579- للقاضي المنفرد أن ينظر، بوصفه قاضياً للأمور المستعجلة، في طلبات اتخاذ التدابير المستعجلة في المواد المدنية والتجارية دون التعرض لأصل الحق، مع الاحتفاظ بالصلاحية الخاصة المقررة لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ. وله بالصفة ذاتها أن يتخذ التدابير الآيلة إلى إزالة التعدي الواضح على الحقوق أو الأوضاع المشروعة. وفي الحالة التي يكون فيها وجود الدين غير قابل لنزاع جدي، يجوز لقاضي الأمور المستعجلة منح الدائن سلفة وقتية على حساب حقه. 

المادة 580- القاضي المختص مكانياً في الأمور المستعجلة هو: - إما القاضي المنفرد الذي يدخل أساس النزاع في اختصاصه أو في اختصاص الغرفة الابتدائية أو أية محكمة أخرى يكون في دائرتها. - وإما القاضي المنفرد الذي نشأ في دائرته موضوع الدعوى المستعجلة. 

المادة 581- لا يجوز طلب اتخاذ أي تدبير من قاضي الأمور المستعجلة يتعلق بقضية معروضة على محكمة الاستئناف ما لم يكن الحكم الابتدائي صادراً لمصلحة من يطلب اتخاذ ذلك التدبير غير المتعارض مع هذا الحكم. 

المادة 582- تنظر الدعوى المستعجلة في الجلسة التي يعقدها القاضي في اليوم والساعة اللذين يعينهما. وتكون مهلة الدعوى إلى الحضور يوماً كاملاً إلا إذا قرر القاضي تقصير هذه المهلة. وللقاضي أن يأذن بدعوة الخصوم في المهلة التي يعينها إما إلى المحكمة أو إلى موقع النزاع أو إلى مسكنه حتى في أيام العطلة الرسمية وخارج أوقات العمل القانونية، وفي هذه الحالة ينتدب أحد المباشرين لإبلاغ الاستحضار وقرار تقصير المهلة. 

المادة 583- يصدر قاضي الأمور المستعجلة قراره في الدعوى المرفوعة إليه بدون إبطاء. 

المادة 584- لا تكون لقرار قاضي الأمور المستعجلة حجية القضية المحكوم بها بالنسبة لأصل الحق. إنما لا يجوز له تعديله أو إلغاؤه إلا إذا طرأت ظروف جديدة تبرر ذلك. 

المادة 585- يكون قرار قاضي الأمور المستعجلة معجل التنفيذ بدون كفالة ما لم يأمر القاضي بتقديم كفالة. وله عند الضرورة أن يأمر بتنفيذ القرار على أصله. 

المادة 586- لا يقبل قرار قاضي الأمور المستعجلة الاعتراض. إنما يجوز استئنافه في الأمور التي يجوز فيها استئناف أحكام محاكم الدرجة الأولى وذلك في خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ تبليغ القرار، وتفصل فيه محكمة الاستئناف وفق الأصول المستعجلة. ولا يكون الاستئناف موقفاً للتنفيذ. 

المادة 587- لقاضي الأمور المستعجلة أن يأمر بقرض غرامة إكراهية على الخصم الذي يمتنع عن تنفيذ قراره. كما له أن يصفيها بصفة مؤقتة. 

المادة 588- تحفظ أصول قرارات قاضي الأمور المستعجلة لدى قلمه. 


*الفصل السابع - التدابير المؤقتة والاحتياطية*

المادة 589- لقاضي الموضوع الناظر في الدعوى، كما لقاضي الأمور المستعجلة مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 581، أن يتخذ بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم، مقابل كفالة أو بدونها، جميع التدابير المؤقتة والاحتياطية التي من شأنها حفظ الحقوق ومنع الضرر كوضع الأختام وجرد الموجودات وفرض الحراسة القضائية وبيع الأموال القابلة للتلف ووصف الحالة. 

المادة 590- تطبق على استئناف القرارات الوجاهية الصادرة وفق أحكام المادة السابقة وعلى مهلة استئنافها القواعد والأصول المعينة لاستئناف قرارات قاضي الأمور المستعجلة. 

المادة 591- يجوز الرجوع عن القرارات المتعلقة بالتدابير المؤقتة والاحتياطية أو تعديلها إذا تغيرت الظروف التي تبررها. 

المادة 592- تنفذ القرارات المتعلقة بالتدابير المؤقتة والاحتياطية على أصلها. 

المادة 593- في الحالات التي تستدعي اتخاذ تدبير مؤقت أو احتياطي بدون دعوة الخصم وسماعه، تطبق الأحكام المتعلقة بالأوامر على العرائض. 


*الفصل الثامن - القرارات الرجائية والأوامر على العرائض*

*القسم الأول - القرارات الرجائية*

المادة 594- تصدر القرارات الرجائية بدون خصومة في المسائل التي يوجب القانون إخضاعها لرقابة القضاء بالنظر إلى طبيعتها أو لصفة المستدعي. 

المادة 595- يقدم الطلب الرجائي بموجب استدعاء إلى القاضي أو المحكمة ذات الاختصاص ويجري النظر به في غرف المذاكرة. 

المادة 596- يباشر القاضي التحقيق من تلقاء نفسه بصورة غير علنية ويقوم بجميع التحريات التي يراها مفيدة. ويجوز له أن يستمع إلى أي شخص يمكن أن ينيره حول موضوع الطلب، أو أن يمس مصالحه القرار الذي يصدر عنه. 

المادة 597- للقاضي أن يسند قراره إلى جميع الوقائع التي تتعلق بالطلب المعروض عليه ولو لم يتذرع بها المستدعي. 

المادة 598- يصدر القرار في غرفة المذاكرة أو بصورة غير علنية ما لم ينص القانون على النطق به علناً. ويكون مشتملاً على التعليل الملائم. ولقاضي أو المحكمة الأمر بتنفيذه على أصله. 

المادة 599- لا تكون للقرار الرجائي حجية القضية المحكوم بها. ومع مراعاة الأحكام التالية يحق للقاضي الذي أصدره أن يرجع عنه أو أن يعدله، بناء على طلب ذي المصلحة، إذا طرأت ظروف جديدة أو اتضحت أسباب لم تكن معلومة عند صدوره، بشرط ألا يمس ذلك حقاً اكتسبه الغير بحسن نية بالاستناد إلى القرار المذكور. 

المادة 600- للقاضي أن يرخص للغير بالاطلاع على ملف القضية تحت إشرافه والحصول على نسخة عنه بعد أن يثبت مصلحته المشروعة في ذلك وفي حدود هذه المصلحة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 601- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 86 فقرة 1 بند 3 يجوز للغير المتضرر من صدور القرار الرجائي أن يعترض عليه في خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ تبليغه هذا القرار أو إجراء من إجراءات تنفيذه، أمام القاضي أو المحكمة الصادر عن أي منهما وذلك باستدعاء يبين فيه أسباب الاعتراض ويبلغ إلى المستفيد من القرار مع دعوته للحضور أمام القاضي أو المحكمة. وإذا كان القرار صادراً عن رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية فيقدم الاعتراض أمام هذه الغرفة. وتكون مهلة الاعتراض للدولة والمؤسسات العامة ذات الصفة الإدارية ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ التبليغ. وإذا لم يبلغ القرار الرجائي أو أي إجراء من إجراءات تنفيذه إلى الغير المتضرر منه، جاز لهذا الأخير الطعن فيه بطريق الاعتراض وفق أحكام الفقرة السابقة طيلة مدة مرور الزمن على حقه. ينظر في الاعتراض بالطريقة القضائية وعلى وجه السرعة. 

المادة 602- يحق للغير المتضرر إقامة الدعوى بإبطال القرار الرجائي بسبب مخالفته القانون أمام المحكمة المختصة بالنظر في الموضوع وذلك طيلة مدة مرور الزمن على أساس حقه. أما إذا أبلغ القرار أو إجراء من إجراءات تنفيذه فتكون مهلة إقامة الدعوى المذكورة ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ هذا التبليغ. 

المادة 603- معدلة وفقا لمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يجوز للمستدعي الذي تقدم بطلب رجائي ورفض طلبه أن يطعن في قرار الرفض. إذا كان القرار صادراً عن رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية، يقدم الطعن بطريق الاعتراض أمام هذه الغرفة خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ التبليغ. وإذا كان القرار صادراً عن القاضي المنفرد أو عن الغرفة الابتدائية يقدم الطعن بطريق الاستئناف أمام محكمة الاستئناف في خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ التبليغ. تكون هذه المهلة ثلاثين يوماً بالنسبة إلى الدولة والمؤسسات العامة ذات الصفة الإدارية. يقدم الاستئناف بواسطة قلم القاضي أو المحكمة الصادر عن أي منهما القرار. ويمكن القاضي أو المحكمة بعد الاطلاع عليه الرجوع عن القرار أو تعديله، وإلا فيحال ملف القضية إلى محكمة الاستئناف. ويبلغ قلم القاضي أو المحكمة صاحب العلاقة أمر إعادة النظر أو الإحالة بدون إبطاء. تفصل محكمة الاستئناف في الطعن وفق الأصول المتبعة في المسائل الرجائية لدى محكمة الدرجة الأولى. يقبل الطعن من قبل الغير على القرار الصادر في الاستئناف وفقاً لأحكام المادتين 601 و 602. 


*القسم الثاني - الأوامر على العرائض*

المادة 604- الأوامر على العرائض هي قرارات مؤقتة تصدر بدون خصومة في الحالات التي يصح فيها إصدار الأمر بدون دعوة الخصم وسماعه، وهي تخضع للأحكام التالية مع مراعاة النصوص الخاصة. 

المادة 605- يقدم الطلب إلى قاضي الأمور المستعجلة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك وحيث يقدم الطلب عندئذ إلى رئيس المحكمة المختص. وفي حال وجود نزاع عالق أمام القضاء، يقدم الطلب بحسب الأحوال إلى القاضي المنفرد أو رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية أو الاستئنافية، وتراعى أحكام المادة 581. 

المادة 606- يقدم الطلب إلى القاضي أو رئيس المحكمة المختص بعريضة من نسختين مشتملة على وقائع الطلب وأسانيده وتعيين مقام مختار لطالب في نطاق المحكمة إذا لم يكن له مقام حقيقي فيه جرى ذكره في العريضة، وترفق بها المستندات المؤيدة للطلب. في حالات العجلة القصوى يجوز تقديم العريضة إلى القاضي في مسكنه وخارج أوقات العمل القانونية. 

المادة 607- يجب على القاضي أن يصدر أمره بكتابته على إحدى نسختي العريضة المقدمتين إليه في مهلة يومين على الأكثر. وعليه ذكر الأسباب التي بنى عليها الأمر. 

المادة 608- على قلم المحكمة تسليم الطالب النسخة الثانية من العريضة مكتوبة عليها صورة الأمر وذلك في اليوم التالي لصدوره على الأكثر. 

المادة 609- يكون الأمر معجل التنفيذ على أصله بقوة القانون وبدون كفالة ما لم يشترط القاضي، في نص الأمر، تقديم كفالة. 

المادة 610- تطبق على الأوامر على العرائض أحكام المواد 596 و 597 و 599 إلى 603، غير أنه ينظر في اعتراض الغير وفق الأصول المتبعة لدى قاضي الأمور المستعجلة. ويقدم الاعتراض على الأمر الصادر عن رئيس الغرفة الاستئنافية إلى هذه الغرفة. 

المادة 611- إن رفع القضية إلى محكمة الموضوع لا يمنع القاضي الذي أصدر الأمر من الرجوع عنه أو تعديله. 

المادة 612- يسقط الأمر الصادر على عريضة إذا لم يقدم للتنفيذ خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ صدوره في حال عدم وقوع طعن عليه أو من تاريخ صدور القرار يرفض هذا الطعن في حال وقوعه. ولا يمنع هذا السقوط من استصدار أمر جديد. 


*الباب السادس - طرق الطعن في الأحكام*

*الفصل الأول - أحكام عامة*

المادة 613- لا يجوز طلب إبطال الحكم إلا باستعمال طرق الطعن المعينة في القانون، مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 602. 

المادة 614- لا يجوز الطعن في الحكم إلا من المحكوم عليه أو من المتضرر منه. ولا يقبل الطعن ممن رضخ للحكم أو ممن قضي له بكل طلباته ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك. 

المادة 615- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 لا يجوز الطعن في الأحكام التي تصدر أثناء المحاكمة إلا مع الحكم الذي تنتهي المحاكمة به. ويستثنى من ذلك: 1- الحكم الذي يقضي بوقف المحاكمة. 2- الحكم الذي يقضي بعدم قبول طلب تدخل أو إدخال. 3- الحكم الذي يقضي بقبول تحليف اليمين الحاسمة أو برفضه. 4- الحكم الذي يقضي بقسمة مال مشترك أو ببيعه أو بتصفية شركة أو تركة. 5- الحكم الذي يفصل في إحدى نقاط النزاع أو إحدى جهاته عندما يكون معجل التنفيذ قبل الفصل في النقاط أو الجهات الأخرى. 6- الأحكام المؤقتة. الطعن بهذه الأحكام لا يرفع يد المحكمة المصدرة للحكم عن سائر نقاط أو جهات النزاع ولا يحول دون السير بالمحاكمة في كل ما لا يكون مرتبطاً بالحكم المطعون فيه. 

المادة 616- تسري المهلة التي بانقضائها يسقط الحق بالطعن من تاريخ تبليغ الحكم، ما لم ينص القانون على تاريخ آخر يبدأ منه سريانها. تسري المهلة بحق طالب التبليغ والمبلغ إليه في آن واحد. 

المادة 617- في حال صدور الحكم بالتضامن أو في موضوع غير قابل للتجزئة بين المحكوم عليهم، فإن التبليغ الحاصل لأحدهم يجعل المهلة سارية بحقه وحده. وفي حال صدور الحكم لمصلحة عدة خصوم بالتضامن أو في موضوع غير قابل للتجزئة يحق لكل منهم التذرع بالتبليغ الحاصل من أحدهم. 

المادة 618- يترتب على عدم مراعاة مهل الطعن في الأحكام سقوط الحق في الطعن، وتقضي المحكمة بالسقوط من تلقاء نفسها. 

المادة 619- تنقطع مهلة الطعن بوفاة المحكوم عليه أو بفقد أهليته للتقاضي أو بزوال صفة من كان يمثله من الدعوى كنائب قانوني عنه ولا تسري المهلة مدداً إلا بعد تبليغ الحكم إلى من يقوم مقام الخصم الذي توفي أو فقد أهليته للتقاضي أو مقام من زالت صفته لتمثيله. 

المادة 620- إذا توفي المحكوم له أثناء مهلة الطعن، لا تنقطع هذه المهلة وعلى المحكوم عليه تقديم طعنه في خلالها، ويصح هذا الطعن ولو كان موجهاً ضد المحكوم له أو ضد ورثته جملة دون ذكر أسمائهم وصفاتهم وقد أرسل إليهم في آخر مقام كان لمورثهم. ومتى تم تقديم الطعن وإرساله على الوجه المتقدم وجبت إعادة إبلاغه لجميع الورثة بأسمائهم وصفاتهم لأشخاصهم أو في مقام كل منهم أو بأي طريق آخر للتبليغ يجيزه القانون قبل الجلسة المحددة للنظر في الطعن أو في المهلة التي تحددها المحكمة لذلك، وبعد أن يكون الطاعن قد أبلغ الحكم بحصر الإرث أو استصدار هذا الحكم. وإذا فقد المحكوم له أهليته للتقاضي أو إذا زالت صفته أو توفي من كان يمثله كنائب قانوني عنه أثناء مهلة الطعن، لا تنقطع هذه المهلة، وعلى المحكوم عليه تقديم الطعن في خلالها. ويصح هذا الطعن ولو وجه وأبلغ إلى من فقد أهليته أو زالت صفته، على أن يعاد تبليغه إلى من يقوم مقام الخصم، لشخصه أو في مقامه أو بأي طريق آخر للتبليغ يجيزه القانون، قبل الجلسة المحددة للنظر في الطعن أو في المهلة التي تحددها المحكمة لذلك. لا تسري مهلة الطعن الطارئ بحق المطعون ضده إلا منذ التبليغ الثاني الحاصل على الوجه المبين في الفقرتين السابقتين. 

المادة 621- يفترض المحكوم له الذي يبلغ الطعن إليه ولحاجة هذا التبليغ، أنه مقيم في العنوان الذي عينه في وثيقة تبليغ الحكم. 

المادة 622- تتوقف مهلة الطعن بتقديم طلب المعونة القضائية وحتى تبليغ القرار الفاصل في هذا الطلب. 

المادة 623- لا تسري مهلة الطعن بحق النيابة العامة إلا من تاريخ إبلاغها. وفي كل قضية تتمثل فيها النيابة العامة أو تبدي رأياً فيها، يجب على القلم بدون إبطاء إبلاغها نسخة الحكم الذي يصدر دون انتظار دفع رسومه. وتراعى أحكام المادة 481. 

المادة 624- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 لا يستفيد من الطعن إلا من قدمه، ولا يحتج به إلا على من قدم بوجهه. على أنه إذا كان الحكم صادراً في موضوع غير قابل للتجزئة أو في التزام بالتضامن أو في دعوى يوجب القانون فيها اختصام أشخاص معينين، جاز لمن فوت مهلة الطعن من المحكوم عليهم أو رضخ للحكم أن يتدخل في الطعن المقدم في المهلة من غيره منضماً إليه. فإن لم يفعل أمرت المحكمة الطاعن بإدخاله في الخصومة. وإذا قدم الطعن بوجه أحد المحكوم لهم في المهلة وجب إدخال الباقين فيه. وفي أي حال إذا كان الطعن مقدماً من أحد المحكوم عليهم في موضوع غير قابل للتجزئة أو في التزام بالتضامن وصدر القرار في هذا الطعن لصالحه، استفاد سائر المحكوم عليهم من هذا القرار ولو لم يتدخلوا أو يدخلوا في الطعن. 

المادة 625- يفيد الضامن وطالب الضمان من الطعن المقدم من أحدهما في الحكم الصادر في الدعوى الأصلية إذا اتحد دفاعهما فيها. وإذا قدم طعن ضد أحدهما جاز إدخال الآخر فيه. 

المادة 626- الخطأ في الوصف الذي تعطيه المحكمة للحكم الصادر عنها لا يؤثر على الحق بالطعن فيه. 

المادة 627- القرارات الخاصة بالإدارة القضائية لا تخضع لأي طعن. 

المادة 628- إذا قدم الطعن أو الدفاع فيه تعسفاً فيحكم على مقدمه بالتعويض وبالغرامة المنصوص عليهما في المادتين 10 و 11. 

المادة 629- إذا صدرت أحكام متناقضة عن محاكم مختلفة وأصبحت مبرمة فلا يعتد إلا بالحكم الصادر عن أعلى محكمة منها. أما إذا صدرت عن نفس المحكمة أو عن محاكم متساوية في الدرجة فلا ينفذ إلا أحدث الأحكام تاريخاً. 

المادة 630- طرق الطعن في الحكم نوعان: 1- الطرق العادية وهي الاعتراض والاستئناف. 2- الطرق غير العادية وهي اعتراض الغير وإعادة المحاكمة وطلب التمييز، وتلحق بها مداعاة الدولة بشأن المسؤولية الناجمة عن أعمال القضاة، ولا يكون من شأنها مبدئياً وقف تنفيذ الحكم. 


*الفصل الثاني - طرق الطعن العادية*

*القسم الأول - الاعتراض*

المادة 631- الاعتراض طعن يرمي إلى رجوع المحكمة عن حكم صادر عنها بالصورة الغيابية. لا يقبل الاعتراض إلا من المحكوم عليه غيابياً وفق أحكام المادة 468 فقرة 3. 

المادة 632- مهلة الاعتراض خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تبليغ الحكم. 

المادة 633- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يقدم الاعتراض بموجب استحضار إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه وتراعى فيه القواعد المقررة لاستحضار الدعوى، ويجب أن يشتمل على بيان الأسباب وإلا كان باطلاً. 

المادة 634- يطرح الاعتراض النزاع مجدداً أمام المحكمة في النقاط المقضى بها في الحكم الغيابي كي يفصل فيها من جديد في الواقع والقانون. لا يلغى الحكم المطعون فيه إلا بصدور حكم يقضي بالرجوع عنه. 

المادة 635- تجري المحاكمة في الاعتراض وفق القواعد والأصول المتبعة لدى المحكمة الصادر عنها الحكم المعترض عليه. 

المادة 636- تقدر المحكمة الناظرة في الاعتراض، من جديد، قبول مطالب المدعي والمعترض تبعاً للطلب الأصلي وفق القواعد العادية. 

المادة 637- لا يقبل اعتراض جديد ممن صدر الحكم غيابياً عليه مرة ثانية. 


*القسم الثاني - الاستئناف*

المادة 638- الاستئناف طعن يقدم إلى محكمة الدرجة الثانية بقصد إبطال أو تعديل حكم صادر عن محكمة الدرجة الأولى. 

المادة 639- جميع الأحكام الصادرة عن محاكم الدرجة الأولى تقبل الاستئناف إلا ما استثني منها بنص في القانون. 

المادة 640- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 والمرسوم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 بالنظر إلى قيمة المتنازع عليه لا تخضع للاستئناف الأحكام التي تفصل في نزاع ذي قيمة معينة لا تتجاوز الثلاثة ملايين ليرة لبنانية. يعتد بقيمة المتنازع عليه بتاريخ تقديم الاستئناف. تسري أحكام الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة على الدعاوى العالقة ويعمل بها فور نشر هذا القانون. 

المادة 641- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 والمرسوم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 خلافاً لأحكام المادة السابقة يجوز الاستئناف ولو كانت قيمة المنازع فيه لا تزيد على ثمانماية ألف ليرة لبنانية إذا بني على أحد الأسباب الآتية: 1- عدم الاختصاص الوظيفي أو النوعي. 2- بطلان الحكم لعيب فيه أو بطلان الإجراءات الجوهرية التي بني عليها الحكم. 3- التناقض في منطوق الحكم الذي يتعذر معه تنفيذه. 4- إغفال الفصل في أحد المطالب. 5- الحكم بما لم يدع به أو بالأكثر مما ادعي به. 

المادة 642- يجوز تقديم الاستئناف فور صدور الحكم النهائي وقبل تبلغه إذا كان الرسم قد دفع. 

المادة 643- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 والقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 باستثناء الحالات التي يعين فيها القانون مهلة خاصة للاستئناف تكون هذه المهلة: - ثمانية أيام من تاريخ تبليغ الحكم لاستئناف أحكام قاضي الأمور المستعجلة والأحكام الفاصلة في مشاكل التنفيذ والصادرة عن رئيس دائرة التنفيذ والقرارات القاضية بتدابير مؤقتة. - ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغ الحكم الوجاهي لاستئناف سائر الأحكام التي تصدر عن محاكم الدرجة الأولى. عندما لا يعين نص خاص الوقت الذي تبدأ فيه مهلة الاستئناف فإن هذه المهلة تبدأ من تاريخ تبليغ الحكم. في حالة تعدد الأحكام الصادرة في قضية واحدة فإنه يمكن استئناف ما يقبل الاستئناف منها على حدة أو استئنافها مع الحكم النهائي ضمن المهل المحددة قانوناً. 

المادة 644- يقدم الاستئناف من أي خصم في المحاكمة ذي مصلحة فيه، إن لم يكن قد عدل عنه. 

المادة 645- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 لا يجوز توجيه الاستئناف إلا ضد خصوم في المحكمة الابتدائية، مع مراعاة القواعد الخاصة بالقرارات الرجائية. ويجوز أن يوجه الاستئناف ضد أي من الخصوم في المحاكمة الابتدائية. 

المادة 646- للمستأنف عليه أن يقدم يوجه المستأنف استئنافاً طارئاً طعناً بالحكم المستأنف ولو بعد الرضوخ له أو انقضاء مهلة استئنافه. إذا تعددت الأحكام الصادرة في القضية ولم يتناول الاستئناف الأصلي سوى حكم منها، جاز أن يتناول الاستئناف الطارئ هذا الحكم وسائر الأحكام الأخرى ولو بعد الرضوخ لها أو انقضاء مهل استئنافها. 

المادة 647- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 للمستأنف الأصلي في حال استئنافه خصمه حكماً لم يتناوله استئنافه أن يقدم بدوره استئنافاً إضافياً طعناً بهذا الحكم وبكل حكم آخر صدر في الخصومة لم يتناوله استئنافه السابق. كما له، بعد أن تناول في استئناف بعض جهات الحكم وتناول استئناف خصمه الطارئ الجهات الأخرى منه، أن يقدم استئنافاً إضافياً طعناً بسائر جهات الحكم التي لم يتناولها استئنافه الأصلي. 

المادة 648- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يجوز تقديم الاستئناف الطارئ أيضاً بوجه مستأنف عليه آخر أو أي خصم في المحاكمة الابتدائية ولو غير مستأنف عليه، متى كان مقدم الاستئناف الطارئ قد وجه ضده في المحاكمة الابتدائية مطالب قضي بردها. ولمن وجه إليه استئناف طارئ أن يقدم استئنافاً طارئاً مقابلاً ولو بعد رضوخه للحكم أو انقضاء مهلة استئنافه. 

المادة 649- يجوز لمن لم يوجه إليه الاستئناف وكان خصماً في المحاكمة الابتدائية أن يستأنف بصورة طارئة الحكم الذي رضخ له أو انقضت مهلة استئنافه متى كان يضار من الاستئناف الأصلي أو الاستئناف الطارئ المقدم من سواه. 

المادة 650- يجب تقديم الاستئناف الطارئ أو الاستئناف الإضافي بأول لائحة يقدمها من يرفعه. أما الاستئناف الطارئ المقدم من غير المستأنف عليه فيبقى مقبولاً حتى اختتام المحاكمة. 

المادة 651- إذا كان الاستئناف الطارئ أو الاستئناف الإضافي مقدماً بعد رضوخ من يرفعه أو بعد انقضاء مهلة الاستئناف الأصلي فإن قبوله يعلق على بقاء الاستئناف الذي انبعث عنه، فإن لم يقبل هذا الاستئناف شكلاً أو رجع عنه المستأنف زال الاستئناف الطارئ أو الإضافي، مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 523. 

المادة 652- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يجوز التدخل في الاستئناف لكل ذي مصلحة ما لم يكن خصماً أو ممثلاً في المحاكمة الابتدائية أو كان ماثلاً فيها بصفة أخرى. كما يجوز إدخال الشخص المذكور في الاستئناف. 

المادة 653- في القضايا التي يصبح فيها الصلح يجوز العدول عن حق الاستئناف. لا يصح العدول قبل إقامة الدعوى، بل يجوز بعد إقامتها وهو يتم باتفاق صريح قبل صدور الحكم، ويتم بعد صدوره بالرضوخ له صراحة أو ضمناً. يعتبر تنفيذ الحكم طوعاً بدون تحفظ رضوخاً له. 

المادة 654- منذ تقديم الاستئناف تفقد محكمة الدرجة الأولى حق الفصل في مشاكل تفسير حكمها ومشاكل تنفيذه المتعلقة بالموضوع أو في تصحيح الأغلاط المادية الواردة فيه، ويعود النظر في هذه الأمور إلى محكمة الاستئناف أثناء النظر في القضية. أما المشاكل التي تطرأ بعد صدور الحكم الاستئنافي فيعود حق النظر فيها إلى محكمة الدرجة الأولى في حالة تصديق الحكم وإلى محكمة الاستئناف في حالة فسخه. 

المادة 655- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يقدم الاستئناف بموجب استحضار يودع قلم المحكمة المقدم إليها وتراعى فيه القواعد المقررة للاستحضار أمام محكمة الدرجة الأولى. ويجب أن يوقع من محام في الاستئناف وأن يشتمل على بيان الحكم المستأنف بذكر المحكمة الصادر عنها وتاريخه، وأسباب الاستئناف والطلبات. ويجب أن ترفق به صورة طبق الأصل عن الحكم المستأنف، وأن ترفق به كذلك المستندات المؤيدة للاستئناف ما لم تكن مودعة ملف القضية الصادر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه. يجب أن تذكر أسباب الاستئناف صراحة، ولا تكفي الإحالة بشأنها إلى اللوائح المقدمة في المحاكمة الابتدائية. وعلى المستأنف إذا كان استئنافه أصلياً أن يودع التأمين المنصوص عليه في قانون الرسوم القضائية. يصادر هذا التأمين لمصلحة خزينة الدولة في حالة رد الاستئناف ويعاد إلى المستأنف إذا حكم له بطلباته أو ببعضها أو إذا رجع عن استئنافه. 

المادة 656- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
على قلم محكمة الاستئناف أن يطلب ضم ملف المحاكمة الابتدائية في اليوم التالي لليوم الذي يقدم فيه الاستئناف. وعلى قلم المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم أن يرسل هذا الملف خلال سبعة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ طلبه وتخفض هذه المهلة إلى ثلاثة أيام في الدعاوى المستعجلة، ما لم تقرر محكمة الاستئناف مهلاً أقصر. وتحكم هذه المحكمة على من يهمل في طلب ضم الملف أو في إرساله في المهلة بغرامة من عشرة ألاف ليرة إلى أربعين ألف ليرة لبنانية بحكم غير قابل للطعن. 

المادة 657- تطبق في الاستئناف القواعد والأصول التي تتبع لدى محكمة الدرجة الأولى بما يتعلق بتبادل اللوائح والمهل والتبليغ وإجراءات المحاكمة وإصدار الأحكام ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك. ويصدر القرار الاستئنافي غيابياً ويكون قابلاً للاعتراض إذا كان المستأنف عليه قد تخلف عن الحضور ولم يكن التبليغ حاصلاً لشخصه أو لوكيله المحامي ولم يقدم لائحة بدفاعه. 

المادة 658- يجري التحقيق في الدعوى وتحضيرها للمرافعة بواسطة مستشار ينتدبه رئيس محكمة الاستئناف لهذه الغاية. وذلك طبقاً لأحكام المادة 456. للمستشار المنتدب أن يتثبت من ورود الاستئناف في المهلة.فإذا وجد أنه مقدم بعد انقضائها عرض الأمر فوراً على المحكمة لاتخاذ القرار بشأنه. ويعرض أيضاً على المحكمة مسألة وقف تنفيذ الحكم المستأنف الذي وصف خطأ بأنه قطعي. 

المادة 659- يطرح الاستئناف مجدداً القضية المحكوم بها أمام محكمة الاستئناف للفصل فيها من جديد في الواقع والقانون. 

المادة 660- ينحصر نظر محكمة الاستئناف للنزاع في الوجوه التي تناولها الاستئناف صراحة أو ضمناً وتلك المرتبطة بها. وتنشر القضية برمتها أمام محكمة الاستئناف إذا لم يكن الاستئناف محصوراً ببعض الوجوه فقط، أو إذا كان يرمي إلى إبطال الحكم أو إذا كان موضوع النزاع غير قابل للتجزئة. 

المادة 661- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 للخصوم أن يتذرعوا في الاستئناف تأييداً للمطالب المقدمة منهم أمام محكمة الدرجة الأولى بأسباب ودفوع وأوجه دفاع جديدة وأن يقدموا مستندات وأدلة جديدة. وإن طلب الخصم الرامي إلى تصديق الحكم المستأنف يعد تبنياً منه لأسباب هذا الحكم غير المتعارضة مع ما يدلي به في الاستئناف. 

المادة 662- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 لا يقبل في الاستئناف أي طلب جديد إلا إذا كان من الطلبات المقابلة أو الطلبات المتفرعة عن الطلب الأصلي أو المشمولة ضمناً به أو إذا كان يرمي إلى المقاصة أو إذا كان من قبيل الدفاع لرد طلبات الخصم أو كان يهدف إلى الفصل في مسائل ناشئة عن تدخل الغير أو عن حدوث أو كشف واقعة ما. وتقبل كذلك الطلبات الرامية إلى النتيجة عينها المطلوبة أمام محكمة الدرجة الأولى ولو بالاستناد إلى أساس قانوني جديد. على أن الطلبات الجديدة تبقى مقبولة إذا لم يعترض الخصم على قبولها. 

المادة 663- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 إن طلبات الفوائد والمتأخرات وبدلات الإيجار واللواحق الأخرى التي استحقت منذ صدور الحكم وطلب التعويض عن الأضرار الواقعة من جراء الحكم أو منذ صدوره لا تعد من الطلبات الجديدة ويمكن الإدلاء بها استئنافاً كطلبات إضافية بموجب لائحة. 

المادة 664- إذا استؤنف حكم نهائي يقضي برد الدعوى لسبب لا يتعلق بالموضوع فعلى محكمة الاستئناف إذا فسخت هذا الحكم أن تنظر في الموضوع. تطبق القاعدة ذاتها في حالة فسخ الحكم المتعلق بالموضوع بسبب بطلان إجراءات المحاكمة أو الحكم. 

المادة 665- لمحكمة الاستئناف أن تقرر في أي وقت وقف تنفيذ الأحكام التي وصفت خطأ بأنها قطعية. 

المادة 666- بعد سماع المرافعات يجري استطلاع رأي النيابة العامة في الحالات التي ينص عليها القانون. 

المادة 667- القرار الاستئنافي الذي يصدق الحكم البدائي بعد متبنياً لأسباب هذا الحكم غير المتعارضة مع أسبابه. 


*الفصل الثالث - طرق الطعن غير العادية*

المادة 668- الطعن بطريق غير عادي والمهلة المحددة لاستعماله لا يوقفان التنفيذ ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك أو تقرر المحكمة وقف التنفيذ لأسباب جدية بكفالة أو بغير كفالة. 

المادة 669- لا يجوز استعمال طرق الطعن غير العادية إلا في الأحوال المعينة في القانون. 

المادة 670- يجب على الطاعن أن يودع مبلغ التأمين المنصوص عليه في قانون الرسوم القضائية. يصادر هذا التأمين لمصلحة خزينة الدولة في حال إخفاق الطاعن في طعنه، ويرد إليه في حال صدور الحكم لمصلحته ولو جزئياً أو في حال رجوعه عن الطعن قبل صدور الحكم فيه. 


*القسم الأول - اعتراض الغير*

المادة 671- اعتراض الغير طعن يرمي إلى الرجوع عن الحكم أو تعديله لمصلحة الشخص الثالث المعترض. يطرح اعتراض الغير النزاع مجدداً بالنسبة إلى المعترض في الجهات التي يتناولها من الحكم، للفصل فيها من جديد في الواقع والقانون. 

المادة 672- جميع الأحكام قابلة لاعتراض الغير ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك. ويقبل اعتراض الغير أيضاً القرار الاستئنافي حتى لو انبرم برد طلب التمييز المقدم ضده. 

المادة 673- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يجوز اعتراض الغير لكل شخص ذي مصلحة لم يكن خصماً ولا ممثلاً في المحاكمة التي صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه. 

المادة 674- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يجوز اعتراض الغير للدائنين وسائر الخلفاء طعناً بكل حكم صادر ضد سلفهم في الحقوق إذا كان مشوباً باحتيال أو غش موجه إليهم أو إذا أدلوا بأسباب أو دفوع خاصة بهم. 

المادة 675- إذا حصر القانون حق المداعاة بشخص أو عدة أشخاص معينين فلا يحق لسواهم الذين حرموا حق المداعاة أن يطعنوا في الحكم باعتراض الغير. 

المادة 676- إذا كان الحكم غير قابل للتجزئة بالنسبة إلى عدة خصوم فيه، فلا يقبل الطعن بطريق اعتراض الغير إلا إذا جرت دعوة جميع هؤلاء الخصوم إلى المحاكمة. 

المادة 677- يجوز لمن لا يلجأ إلى اعتراض الغير أن يتذرع بنسبة القضية المحكوم بها. 

المادة 678- اعتراض الغير نوعان: أصلي وطارئ. 

المادة 679- تحدد مهلة اعتراض الغير على الأحكام القضائية بشهرين من تاريخ تبليغ المعترض الحكم أو أي إجراء من إجراءات تنفيذه. وإذا لم يحصل هذا التبليغ فيبقى حق الاعتراض قائماً، ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك، إلى أن يسقط حق المعترض بمرور الزمن، على أن يقبل اعتراض الغير الطارئ دون التقيد بمهلة. 

المادة 680- يقدم اعتراض الغير الأصلي إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المطعون فيه باستحضار يودع في قلمها. وتطبق بشأنه القواعد والإجراءات المتبعة لدى هذه المحكمة. 

المادة 681- يقدم اعتراض الغير الطارئ إلى المحكمة التي أدلي أمامها بوجه المعترض، في سياق محاكمة أخرى، بالحكم المعترض عليه الذي لم يكن هذا الأخير خصماً أو ممثلاً فيه، عندما تكون تلك المحكمة المقدم إليها الاعتراض من ذات الدرجة أو من درجة أعلى من المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم المعترض عليه ويكون النزاع الذي صدر فيه الحكم داخلاً في اختصاصها. إذا فقد أحد الشرطين المتقدم ذكرهما وجب تقديم الاعتراض بصورة أصلية إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم. 

المادة 682- اعتراض الغير الطارئ يقدم بلائحة مطاليب تشتمل على بيان أسباب الاعتراض. 

المادة 683- للمحكمة التي يجري التذرع أمامها بالحكم المطعون فيه باعتراض الغير أن تقرر، حسب الأحوال، إما صرف النظر عن هذا الطعن ومتابعة المحاكمة وإما وقف السير بالمحاكمة حتى الفصل باعتراض الغير بحكم نهائي. 

المادة 684- يجب على المعترض أن يقيم الدليل على أن القرار المطعون فيه قد صدر على وجه غير صحيح في الواقع أو القانون. 

المادة 685- الحكم الذي يصدر في اعتراض الغير وفق المطالب الواردة فيه يقضي بالرجوع عن الحكم المعترض عليه أو بتعديله في حدود ما يمس حقوق المعترض. وتبقى للحكم الأصلي آثاره بين الخصوم فيه حتى بما يتعلق بجهاته التي أبطلت. غير أنه تكون للحكم الصادر في اعتراض الغير حجية القضية المحكوم بها إزاء جميع الخصوم الذين جرت دعوتهم إلى المحاكمة طبقاً لنص المادة 676. 

المادة 686- يكون الحكم الصادر في اعتراض الغير قابلاً للطعن بالطرق ذاتها التي يطعن بها في أحكام المحكمة الصادر عنها. 

المادة 687- يجوز اعتراض الغير على الأحكام الجزائية فيما تناولته من منازعات مدنية فصلت بها تبعاً للدعوى العامة. يقدم الاعتراض الأصلي أمام المحكمة المدنية الكائنة في منطقة المحكمة الجزائية التي أصدرت الحكم والمساوية لها في الدرجة والمختصة بالنظر لقيمة المنازع فيه. تطبق على اعتراض الغير في هذه الحالة سائر الاحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 


*القسم الثاني - إعادة المحاكمة*

المادة 688- طلب إعادة المحاكمة طعن يرمي إلى الرجوع عن حكم حائز الصفة القطعية كما تحددها المادة 553، لأجل النظر في النزاع مجدداً في الواقع والقانون. 

المادة 689- لا يجوز طلب إعادة المحاكمة إلا من الخصوم في الحكم أو الممثلين فيه. 

المادة 690- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 لا يجوز طلب إعادة المحاكمة إلا لأحد الأسباب التالية: 1- إذا صدر من المحكوم له أو من وكيله غش أثر في إصدار الحكم وقد اكتشفه، طالب الإعادة بعد ذلك. 2- إذا حصل طالب الإعادة بعد صدور الحكم على أوراق حاسمة في النزاع كان المحكوم له قد احتجزها أو حال دون تقديمها. 3- إذا حصل بعد الحكم إقرار بتزوير الأوراق التي بني عليها أو إذا قضي بتزويرها. 4- إذا كان الحكم قد أسند إلى يمين أو شهادة أو أقوال خبير أو ترجمة قضي بعد صدوره بأنها كاذبة أو مزورة. 5- إذا كان الحكم قد أسند إلى حكم سابق قضي فيما بعد بإبطاله أو بتعديله أو بالرجوع عنه، وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 733 فقرة 2 و 3. 

المادة 691- في جميع الأحوال المبينة في المادة السابقة لا يقبل طلب الإعادة إلا إذا كان الطالب لم يستطع، بدون خطأ منه، التمسك، عن طريق استعمال طعن عادي، بالسبب الذي يتذرع به قبل أن يصبح الحكم قطعياً. 

المادة 692- مهلة طلب إعادة المحاكمة ثلاثون يوماً تبتدئ من اليوم الذي علم فيه الطالب بالسبب الذي يبني عليه طلب الإعادة، بشرط أن يكون الحكم المطعون فيه قد صدر أو أصبح قطعياً وأبلغ إليه قبل علمه بالسبب المذكور. أما إذا أبلغ إليه بعد ذلك فلا تسري المهلة إلا من تاريخ تبليغه الحكم إذا كان قطعياً أو من التاريخ الذي أصبح فيه الحكم قطعياً بعد التبليغ مع مراعاة أحكام المادة السابقة. ويترتب على طالب الإعادة عبء إثبات تاريخ علمه بالسبب الذي يبني عليه طلبه. 

المادة 693- يجب على طالب إعادة المحاكمة أن يستحضر إليها جميع الخصوم في الحكم المطعون فيه تحت طائلة عدم قبول طلبه. 

المادة 694- يقدم طلب إعادة المحاكمة إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم باستحضار يودع قلم هذه المحكمة وتراعى فيه القواعد المقررة للاستحضار أمام محكمة الدرجة الأولى. ويجب أن يشتمل على بيان الحكم المطعون فيه وتاريخه وأسباب الإعادة والطلبات وإلا كان باطلاً. 

المادة 695- تطبق على النظر في طلب الإعادة القواعد والإجراءات المتبعة لدى المحكمة المقدم إليها. 

المادة 696- للخصم الموجه ضده طلب إعادة المحاكمة أن يقدم بدوره في خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تبلغه هذا الطلب، إعادة محاكمة طارئة بموجب لائحة تشتمل على بيان الأسباب والمطاليب. 

المادة 697- إذا تقدم مدع بدعوى أصلية مبنية على حكم سابق وكانت مهلة الطعن في هذا الحكم بطلب إعادة المحاكمة لم تنقض، جاز للمدعى عليه أن يقدم طلب إعادة محاكمة طارئة بشرط أن تكون الدعوى مقامة لدى المحكمة التي أصدرت ذلك الحكم أو محكمة أخرى من درجتها أو أعلى منها. إذا كانت المحكمة المقدمة إليها الدعوى أدنى درجة من المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم، فيجب أن يقدم طلب الإعادة بصورة أصلية إلى هذه المحكمة الأخيرة، وفي هذه الحالة يحق لطالب الإعادة أن يطلب إلى المحكمة التي تنظر في الدعوى الأصلية أن تتوقف عن الفصل فيها إلى أن يقدم طلب إعادة المحاكمة الأصلية ويصدر الحكم فيه. وللمحكمة أن تقرر، بحسب ظروف القضية، قبول هذا الطلب أو رفضه ومتابعة النظر بالدعوى الأصلية. 

المادة 698- للمحكمة التي قدم إليها طلب إعادة المحاكمة أن تفصل أولاً في جواز قبول هذا الطلب ثم تنظر في الموضوع. ويجوز لها أن تحكم في قبول طلب الإعادة وفي الموضوع بحكم واحد إذا كان الخصوم قد قدموا أمامها طلباتهم في الموضوع. 

المادة 699- القرار الصادر بقبول طلب إعادة المحاكمة يقضي بالرجوع عن الحكم المطعون فيه وبإعادة مبلغ التأمين المودع. 

المادة 700- قبول طلب الإعادة من شأنه إعادة النظر في الجهات التي تناولها هذا الطلب وما هو مرتبط بها بحكم التلازم أو عدم التجزئة وما هو نتيجة ضرورية لإعادة المحاكمة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 701- لا يقبل طلب إعادة المحاكمة ضد حكم طعن فيه بطلب إعادة محاكمة سابق، إلا لسبب ظهر في وقت لاحق للحكم الصادر في الطعن الأول. 

المادة 702- الحكم الذي يصدر برفض طلب إعادة المحاكمة أو الحكم الذي يصدر في موضوع النزاع بعد قبول هذا الطلب لا يجوز الطعن فيه بطلب الإعادة. 


*القسم الثالث - التمييز*

المادة 703- الطعن بطريق التمييز طعن يرفع إلى المحكمة العليا لأجل نقض القرار بسبب مخالفته القواعد القانونية. 

المادة 704- تقبل الطعن بطريق التمييز القرارات الصادرة عن محاكم الاستئناف والتي تنتهي بها الخصومة، ما لم يرد نص مخالف. القرارات الصادرة عن محكمة الاستئناف قبل القرار المنهي للخصومة تقبل الطعن بطريق التمييز وفقاً لأحكام المادة 615. 

المادة 705- لا يجوز الطعن بطريق التمييز في القرارات الغيابية إلا بعد انقضاء مهلة الاعتراض عليها. 

المادة 706- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يجوز الطعن بطريق التمييز حتى إذا كان القرار المطعون فيه صادراً لمصلحة أو ضد شخص لم يكن خصماً في المحاكمة. وفي الأمور الرجائية يكون الطعن بطريق التمييز جائزاً ولو بدون خصومة. 

المادة 707- للنائب العام لدى محكمة التمييز، من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على طلب وزير العدل، أن يطعن بطريق التمييز لمنفعة القانون في أي قرار قابل للنقض لم يطلب أحد الخصوم نقضه في المهلة القانونية أو تنازل الخصوم عن طلب نقضه، عندما يكون القرار مبنياً على مخالفة للقانون أو على خطأ في تطبيقه أو تفسيره. كما له أن يطعن بطريق الاعتراض ولمنفعة القانون بالقرارات وللأسباب المبينة في المادة 95 بند 4. يقدم الطعن بطريق التمييز أو الاعتراض خلال مهلة سنة من تاريخ صدور القرار بموجب استدعاء موقع من النائب العام. وتنظر المحكمة الطعن في غرفة المذاكرة بدون دعوة الخصوم. لا يفيد الخصوم من هذا الطعن. 

المادة 708- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يجوز الطعن بطريق التمييز للأسباب التالية: (1)- مخالفة القانون أو الخطأ في تطبيقه أو تفسيره ويجب على الطاعن أن يبين النص أو المبدأ القانوني أو القاعدة القانونية الواقعة عليها المخالفة أو الواقع الخطأ في تطبيقها أو تفسيرها وأوجه المخالفة أو الخطأ. (2)- مخالفة قواعد الاختصاص الوظيفي أو النوعي. (3)- التناقض في الفقرة الحكمية للقرار الواحد بحيث يستحيل تنفيذه. (4)- إغفال الفصل في أحد المطالب. (5)- الحكم بما لم يطلبه الخصوم أو بأكثر مما طلبوه. (6)- فقدان الأساس القانوني للقرار المطعون فيه بحيث جاءت أسبابه الواقعية غير كافية أو غير واضحة لأسناد الحل القانوني المقرر فيه. (7)- تشويه مضمون المستندات بذكر وقائع خلافاً لما وردت عليه فيها أو بمناقضة المعنى الواضح والصريح لنصوصها. (8)- التناقض بين حكمين صادرين بالدرجة الأخيرة في ذات الدعوى عن محكمتين مختلفتين أو عن محكمة واحدة. 

المادة 709- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 و المرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 لا يجوز الطعن بطريق التمييز في القرارات الصادرة بالقضايا التي لا تزيد فيها قيمة المدعى به عن ستة ملايين ليرة لبنانية، وإذا كانت القيمة لا تتجاوز هذا الحد لا يقبل الطعن إلا للأسباب الثاني والثالث والرابع والخامس والثامن من الأسباب المبينة في المادة 708 من هذا القانون. يعتد بقيمة المتنازع عليه بتاريخ تقديم التمييز. تسري أحكام الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة على الدعاوى العالقة ويعمل بها فور نشر هذا القانون. 

المادة 710- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 مهلة الطعن بطريق التمييز شهران ما لم يرد نص خاص مخالف. عندما لا يعين نص خاص الوقت الذي تبدأ فيه مهلة الطعن بطريق التمييز فإن هذه المهلة تبدأ من تاريخ تبليغ القرار. وفي حالة تعدد القرارات الاستئنافية الصادرة في قضية واحدة فإنه يمكن تمييز ما يمكن تمييزه منها على حدة أو مع القرار النهائي ضمن المهلة المحددة قانوناً. 

المادة 711- يجوز الطعن بطريق التمييز قبل تبلغ القرار الاستئنافي شرط دفع رسومه. 

المادة 712- معدلة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 للمطعون ضده أن يقدم في مهلة ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تبلغه الطعن الأصلي طعناً طارئاً في القرار الذي تناوله الطعن الأصلي ولو بعد الرضوخ له أو انقضاء مهلة التمييز. إذا تعددت القرارات الصادرة في القضية ولم يتناول الطعن الأصلي سوى قراراً منها، جاز أن يتناول الطعن الطارئ هذا القرار وسائر القرارات الأخرى ولو بعد الرضوخ لها أو انقضاء مهل الطعن عليها. 

المادة 713- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 للطاعن الأصلي، في حال طعن خصمه في قرار لم يتناوله الطعن الأصلي، أن يطعن بدوره بطريق طلب التمييز الإضافي، في هذا القرار وكل قرار آخر لم يتناوله طلبه السابق. كما له بعد أن تناول في طعنه الأصلي بعض جهات القرار وتناول طعن خصمه الطارئ الجهات الأخرى منه أن يقدم طعناً إضافياً بسائر جهات القرار التي لم يتناولها طعنه الأصلي. يقدم الطعن الإضافي في الحالتين السابقتين في مهلة خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تبلغ مقدمة الطعن الطارئ. 

المادة 714- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يجوز تقديم الطعن الطارئ أيضاً، وفي المهلة عينها المحددة في الفقرة الأولى من المادة 712، بوجه خصم آخر في الطعن الأصلي أو أي خصم في المحاكمة الاستئنافية ولو غير مطعون ضده، متى كان مقدم الطعن الطارئ قد وجه إليه في المحاكمة الاستئنافية مطالب قضي بردها. ولمن وجه إليه طعن طارئ أن يقدم طعناً طارئاً مقابلاً ولو بعد رضوخه للقرار أو انقضاء مهلة الطعن، وذلك في خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تبلغه الطعن الطارئ. 

المادة 715- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يجوز لمن لم يوجه إليه الطعن وكان خصماً في المحاكمة الاستئنافية أن يطعن بصورة طارئة في القرار الذي رضخ له وأن انقضت مهلة الطعن عليه متى كان يضار من الطعن الأصلي أو الطعن الطارئ المقدم من سواه. ويظل الطعن مقبولاً في هذه الحالة طالما لم يصدر القرار في القضية. 

المادة 716- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يقدم الطعن الطارئ أو الإضافي بموجب لائحة. وإذا قدم بعد رضوخ من يرفعه أو بعد انقضاء مهلة الطعن الأصلي فإن قبوله يعلق على بقاء الطعن الذي انبعث عنه، فإن لم يقبل هذا الطعن شكلاً أو رجع عنه الطاعن زال الطعن الطارئ أو الإضافي، مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 736. 

المادة 717- يقدم الطعن الأصلي باستدعاء يودع قلم محكمة التمييز، ويمكن تقديمه بواسطة محكمة الاستئناف التي أصدرت القرار المطعون فيه فتحيله مع ملف أوراق القضية إلى محكمة التمييز بعد تسجيل القرار المطعون فيه في السجل الخاص. 

المادة 718- يجب أن يوقع استدعاء التمييز من محام في الاستئناف، وأن يشتمل علاوة على البيانات المتعلقة بأسماء الخصوم وصفاتهم ومقام كل منهم، على بيان القرار المطعون فيه بذكر المحكمة الصادر عنها وتاريخه، وبيان أسباب النقص والطلبات. ويجب أن ترفق به صورة طبق الأصل عن القرار المطعون فيه، وأن ترفق به كذلك المستندات المؤيدة للطعن ما لم تكن مودعة ملف القضية الصادر فيها القرار المطلوب نقضه. 

المادة 719- يجب أن يودع مع استدعاء التمييز عدد من النسخ بقدر عدد الخصوم لأجل تبليغها إليهم إلا إذا كانوا ممثلين بمحام واحد فيكتفى عندئذ بإيداع نسخة واحدة. 

المادة 720- على مستدعي التمييز الأصلي أن يودع في صندوق العدلية مبلغ التأمين المحدد بقانون الرسوم القضائية، وأن يقدم مع استدعاء التمييز سند الإيصال المثبت لهذا الإيداع. وفي حالة تعدد طالبي التمييز المتحدي المصلحة في الاستدعاء الواحد فيكتفى بتأمين واحد. يعفى من إيداع التأمين من أعفي منه بنص قانوني. 


المادة 721- لا يكون استدعاء التمييز مقبولاً إذا لم يكن مستوفياً شروطه القانونية على أنه يمكن المستدعي أن يصحح استدعاءه ويكمل النواقض إذا لم تكن مهلة طلب التمييز قد انقضت وإلا سقط حقه في التصحيح أو في إكمال النواقص. 

المادة 722- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
إذا كان استدعاء التمييز قد أودع قلم المحكمة التي أصدرت القرار المطعون فيه وجب على هذا القلم إرسال جميع الأوراق الخاصة بالطعن إلى محكمة التمييز في اليوم التالي لتقديم الاستدعاء. ويجب على قلم محكمة التمييز أن يطلب خلال يومين من إيداع استدعاء التمييز أو وصوله إليه، ضم ملف القضية بجميع مفرداته. وعلى قلم المحكمة التي أصدرت القرار أن يرسل الملف خلال سبعة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ طلبه. وتحكم محكمة التمييز على من يهمل في طلب ضم الملف أو في إرساله في المهلة بغرامة من عشرة آلاف ليرة إلى أربعين ألف ليرة لبنانية. 

المادة 723- معدلة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 والقانون رقم 144 تاريخ 29/10/1999 
الطعن بطريق النقض لا يوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه قبل نقض هذا القرار ما لم تقرر محكمة التمييز وقف التنفيذ لقاء كفالة تحدد نوعها ومقدارها. غير أنه لا يجوز لمحكمة التمييز أن تقرر وقف تنفيذ القرارات المتعلقة بالنفقة والحضانة والقرارات المعجلة التنفيذ إلا عند وجود سبب هام يبرره. باستثناء الحالات المعينة في الفقرة السابقة يجب على دائرة التنفيذ عندما يثبت المنفذ عليه أنه ضمن الطعن المقدم منه طلب وقف التنفيذ أن تتوقف عن متابعة التنفيذ إلى أن تصدر محكمة التمييز قرارها بهذا الطلب خلال المهلة المحددة في الفقرة اللاحقة. على محكمة التمييز فور ورود الطلب إليها أن تبلغه إلى المميز ضده ويعطى هذا الأخير مهلة أسبوع للجواب عليه ويكون على محكمة التمييز أن تبت بطلب وقف التنفيذ خلال مهلة شهر من تاريخ انقضائها وألا يتابع التنفيذ. لمحكمة التمييز أن تسمح بمتابعة التنفيذ بناء لطلب المحكوم له شرط أن يودع المبلغ المحكوم به في مصرف مقبول أو أن يقدم كفالة تضمن نتائج ذلك التنفيذ في حال نقض القرار المطلوب تنفيذه. 

المادة 724- لمستدعي التمييز خلال ثلاثين يوماً من إيداع استدعائه أن يقدم لائحة يفصل فيها أسباب الطعن المولجة بها. 

المادة 725- للمطلوب التمييز ضده أن يقدم خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ التبليغ لائحة يجيب بها على استدعاء التمييز، كما له أن يقدم لائحة أخرى في مهلة مماثلة يجيب فيها على اللائحة التفصيلية. لطالب النقض حق الرد في خلال خمسة عشر يوما و لخصمه حق الرد الأخير في مهلة مماثلة. 

المادة 726- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يجوز للمطلوب التمييز ضده، ولو بعد انقضاء مهلة التمييز، أن يدخل في الطعن أي خصم في القضية التي صدر فيها القرار المطعون فيه، لم يوجه إليه الطعن إذا تحققت له مصلحة في إدخاله. ولمن أدخل أن يودع قلم محكمة التمييز في مهلة خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تبليغه، لائحة بدفاعه مشفوعة بالمستندات التي يرى تقديمها. 

المادة 727- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يجوز لكل خصم في القضية التي صدر فيها القرار المطعون فيه لم يوجه إليه الطعن أن يتدخل في قضية هذا الطعن ليطلب الحكم برفضه. ويكون تدخله بإيداع لائحة بدفاعه، مشفوعة بالمستندات المؤيدة له، قلم محكمة التمييز قبل الفصل في الطعن. 

المادة 728- لا تقبل أمام محكمة التمييز الأسباب الجديدة إلا إذا كانت أسباباً قانونية صرفة أو ناشئة عن القرار المطلوب نقضه ما لم يرد نص مخالف. 

المادة 729- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 خلال ثلاثة أيام تلي تقديم استدعاء التمييز يعين رئيس الغرفة التي تتولى نظر القضية مستشاراً من مستشاريها يقوم بمراقبة الإجراءات وينبه الخصوم إلى كل نقص فيها لاستكماله خلال المهل القانونية ثم ينظم في خلال ثلاثة أشهر من انتهاء مهل تبادل اللوائح تقريراً يبين فيه وقائع القضية وأسباب الطعن والحلول القانونية التي يقترحها، ويبقى التقرير سرياً بالنسبة إلى الخصوم حتى صدور القرار النهائي. ويمكن رئيس الغرفة أن يتولى هذه المهام بنفسه. 

المادة 730- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يحال ملف الطعن إلى النيابة العامة، لتبدي رأيها خلال خمسة عشر يوماً وذلك في القضايا المنصوص عليها في المادة 478. 

المادة 731- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 تنظر محكمة التمييز في غرفة المذاكرة أولاً في قبول الطعن شكلاً وفي توافر أسباب التمييز. وإذا قررت. وإذا قررت رد الطعن فتقضي بإبرام القرار المطعون فيه. لمحكمة التمييز أن ترد الطعن باستبدال سبب خاطئ في القرار بسبب قانوني صرف أو أيضاً بصرف النظر عن سبب قانوني خاطئ فيه تراه زائداً. ولها أن تنقض القرار المطعون فيه باعتماد سبب قانوني صرف يتعلق بالنظام العام من تلقاء نفسها. تراعى في حال اعتماد المحكمة سبباً قانونياً صرفاً من تلقاء نفسها، أحكام المادة 373 فقرة 3. 

المادة 732- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 737 فقرة 3 والأحكام المتعلقة بمداعاة الدولة بشأن المسؤولية الناجمة عن أعمال القضاة العدليين، لا يجوز الطعن في القرارات الصادرة عن محكمة التمييز بأي طريق من طرق الطعن. 

المادة 733- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يرجع الخصوم، فيما يتعلق بالنقاط التي تناولها التمييز، إلى الحالة التي كانوا عليها قبل صدور القرار المنقوض. ويترتب على النقض، بدون حاجة إلى قرار جديد، إبطال جميع الأحكام والإجراءات اللاحقة للقرار المنقوض إذا كانت صادرة بالاستناد إليه أو كتطبيق أو تنفيذ له أو كانت مرتبطة به برابطة حتمية. ويحق لطالب التمييز، بمجرد صدور قرار التمييز أن يطلب استرداد الأموال التي أداها تنفيذاً للقرار المنقوض ودون أن ينسب إلى المطعون ضده خطأ ما من جراء التنفيذ. وإذا اقتصر التمييز على جزء من القرار فيبقى نافذاً في الأجزاء الأخرى ما لم تكن مترتبة على الجزء المنقوض. 

المادة 734- في حالة نقض القرار المطعون فيه، لمحكمة التمييز أن تفصل مباشرة في موضوع القضية إذا كانت جاهزة للحكم، وإلا فإنها تعين موعداً لسماع المرافعات أو لإجراء ما تراه ضرورياً من تحقيق. وتطبق في هذه الحالة الأصول المتبعة لدى محكمة الاستئناف، وللخصوم أن يقدموا الطلبات والدفوع و الوسائل الجديدة بقدر ما يجوز قبولها استئنافاً، وتحكم محكمة التمييز في القضية من جديد في الواقع والقانون باستثناء الجهات التي لم يتناولها التمييز. 

المادة 735- إذا اقتضت الدعوى تحقيقاً تعين محكمة التمييز الأمور التي يتناولها التحقيق وتكلف أحد مستشاريها القيام به. 

المادة 736- التنازل الحاصل عن الطعن أمام محكمة التمييز لا يكتمل إلا بموافقة المطعون ضده متى كان مشتملاً على تحفظات أو كان المطعون ضده تقدم قبل ذلك بطعن طارئ. لا يعتد بمعارضة المطعون ضده إذا لم تكن مسندة إلى سبب مشروع. يفيد التنازل حتماً رضوخ الطاعن للقرار. ولكنه يعتبر كأنه لم يكن إذا قدم خصم آخر في وقت لاحق طعناً وفق الأصول المرعية. يتحمل المتنازل نفقات الطعن الذي تنازل عنه ما لم يتفق على خلاف ذلك. 

المادة 737- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 ادعاء تزوير أي مستند عادي أو رسمي مقدم إلى محكمة التمييز يخضع لأحكام المواد 180 إلى 202. تنظر في دعوى التزوير غرفة محكمة التمييز التي تتولى نظر الطعن الذي قدم فيه المستند المدعى تزويره. القرار الصادر في دعوى التزوير يكون قابلاً للطعن بطريق إعادة المحاكمة واعتراض الغير. 

المادة 738- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 والقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 و القانون 4 تاريخ 5/1/1989 تطبق القواعد والآثار والإجراءات المرعية أمام محكمة التمييز على طلبات التمييز التي تنظر فيها الهيئة العامة، ما لم يرد نص مخالف. ولا تقبل جميع القرارات الصادرة عن الهيئة العامة، أياً كان موضوعها، أي طريق من طرق الطعن بما فيها مداعاة الدولة بشأن المسؤولية الناجمة عن أعمال القضاة. وتتبع أصول المحاكمة أمام محكمة التمييز، باستثناء مهلة الطعن، في القضايا المعينة في البند 3 من المادة 95. كما تتبع أصول المحاكمة أمام محكمة التمييز في القضايا المبينة في البند /4/ من المادة /95/ بما في ذلك مهلة الطعن التي تسري ابتداء من تاريخ تبليغ القرار موضوع الاعتراض. لا يوقف الاعتراض تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه ما لم تقرر الهيئة العامة وقف التنفيذ لقاء كفالة تحدد نوعها ومقدارها، على أنه لا يجوز للهيئة العامة وقف تنفيذ القرارات المتعلقة بالنفقة والحضانة والقرارات المعجلة التنفيذ إلا عند وجود سبب هام يبرره. تمثل النيابة العامة في المحاكمة العلنية بشخص المدعي العام أو من ينيبه من المحامين العامين، وتبدي رأيها في القضايا المعروضة. 

المادة 739- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 6 من قانون 21 تشرين الأول 1980 المتعلق بالنظر بنزاعات العمل الفردية والنزاعات الناشئة عن تطبيق قانون الضمان الاجتماعي، تطبق على الطعن بالأحكام الصادرة عن مجالس العمل التحكيمية أسباب وأصول وآثار التمييز المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. تخضع القرارات الاستئنافية الصادرة في قضايا التحديد والتحرير للطعن بطريق التمييز وفق القواعد المنصوص عليها في هذا القسم. 

المادة 740- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 تستبدل لفظة «النقض» بلفظة «التمييز» في أي نص وردت فيه بهذا المعنى. 


*القسم الرابع - مداعاة الدولة بشأن المسؤولية الناجمة عن أعمال القضاة العدليين*

المادة 741- تجوز مداعاة الدولة بشأن المسؤولية الناجمة عن أعمال القاضي سواء كان ممن يتولون الحكم أو التحقيق أو النيابة العامة في جميع الحالات التي يجيز فيها هذه المداعاة نص خاص وفي الحالات التالية: 1- الاستنكاف عن إحقاق الحق. 2- الخداع أو الغش. 3- الرشوة. 4- الخطأ الجسيم الذي يفترض أن لا يقع فيه قاض يهتم بواجباته الاهتمام العادي. 

المادة 742- قبل إقامة الدعوى على الدولة بسبب استنكاف القاضي عن إحقاق الحق يجب على المتضرر أن ينذر القاضي مرتين للقيام بواجبه بعريضتين تفصل بين كل منهما والأخرى سبعة أيام توجهان إليه بواسطة كاتب المحكمة، وعلى الكاتب أن يحيلهما إليه في مهلة أربع وعشرين ساعة تحت طائلة العقوبات التأديبية في حال تأخره. بعد مضي عشرة أيام على إيداع العريضة الثانية دون استجابة القاضي لطلب المستدعي بوجه ما تصبح مداعاة الدولة مقبولة. 

المادة 743- تنظر في الدعوى المقامة على الدولة في الحالات السابق ذكرها الهيئة العامة لمحكمة التمييز. 

المادة 744- يجب أن تقدم الدعوى في مهلة شهرين من تاريخ تبليغ الحكم أو الإجراء أو تاريخ توافر شروط الاستنكاف عن إحقاق الحق وفق أحكام المادة 742، إلا إذا بنيت على الغش أو الخداع أو الرشوة ولم يعرف هذا السبب إلا بعد تبليغ الحكم أو الإجراء، ففي هذه الحالة تبدأ المهلة من تاريخ العلم بذلك السبب. 

المادة 745- تقدم الدعوى بموجب استحضار موجه إلى الدولة، ويجب أن يشتمل على بيان الحكم أو التصرف الذي يشكو منه المدعي والسبب أو الأسباب التي يبني عليها الدعوى والأدلة المؤيدة لها. يجب إدخال المحكوم لهم في المحاكمة. 

المادة 746- لا يقبل الاستحضار إلا إذا كان موقعاً من محام مفوض صراحة بإقامة الدعوى المذكورة. على أنه إذا لم يتمكن صاحب العلاقة من توكيل محام ورفض نقيب المحامين تكليف محام لإقامة الدعوى بالاستناد إلى قانون المحاماة جاز لصاحب العلاقة بعد إثبات هذا الرفض توقيع الاستحضار بنفسه. 

المادة 747- على المدعي أن يودع مع استحضاره تأميناً معادلاً لتأمين استدعاء التمييز. 

المادة 748- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
إذا كان الاستحضار يشتمل على عبارات مهينة لا يبررها حق الدفاع استهدف موقعه لدفع غرامة من اربعماية ألف إلى ثمانماية ألف ليرة لبنانية تحكم بها الهيئة العامة، ولا يحول ذلك دون الملاحقة التأديبية أو الجزائية. 

المادة 749- لا يترتب على تقديم الاستحضار ضد الدولة وقف تنفيذ الحكم المشكو منه، إنما يعود للهيئة العامة أن تقرر وقف التنفيذ أو أن تسمح به وفقاً للقواعد والشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة 723. 

المادة 750- تنظر الهيئة العامة أولاً في استيفاء الدعوى لشروطها القانونية وفي جدية أسبابها وبالتالي في إمكان قبولها. إذا تقرر عدم قبول الدعوى أو إذا رد الطلب أساساً يفقد المدعي التأمين الذي أودعه ويحكم عليه لمصلحة المدعى عليها بتعويض تقدره الهيئة العامة. 

المادة 751- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يكون القاضي المنسوب إليه سبب الدعوى التدخل في المحاكمة في أي وقت لإبداء أقواله وطلب الحكم له بالتعويض ضد المدعي عند الاقتضاء. ولا يجوز إدخاله في المحاكمة إلا بقرار من الهيئة العامة بناء على طلب المدعى عليها. ولا يجوز للقاضي المنسوب إليه سبب الدعوى منذ تقديم استحضارها أن يقوم بأي عمل من أعمال وظيفته يتعلق بالمدعي. 

المادة 752- إذا تقرر قبول الدعوى يبلغ القرار إلى المدعى عليها في خلال ثلاثة أيام، ولها أن تقدم جواباً خطياً في خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ التبليغ. ويبلغ هذا الجواب للمدعي الذي يحق له أن يرد عليه في مهلة مماثلة. بعد تقديم المدعي رده يكون للمدعي عليها تقديم ردها الأخير في مهلة خمسة عشر يوماً من تبلغها الرد، ثم تعين جلسة للمرافعة وتجري المحاكمة سراً. وتبدي النيابة العامة رأيها بصورة خطية أو شفهية. 

المادة 753- في حال الحكم بصحة الطلب المبني على الاستنكاف عن إحقاق الحق يقضي على المدعى عليهما بالتعويض للمدعي عن الضرر المسبب له وبإحالة الدعوى الأساسية لقاض آخر ينظر فيها. 

المادة 754- في حال الحكم بصحة الدعوى المبنية على الخداع أو الغش أو الرشوة أو الخطأ الجسيم يقضي ببطلان الحكم أو الإجراء المشكو منه وبتعويض للمدعي عن الضرر المسبب له. 

المادة 755- إن إبطال الحكم أو الإجراء المشكو منه يعيد القضية إلى الحالة التي كانت عليها قبل الحكم أو الإجراء المشكو منه مباشرة و تستأنف الإجراءات بناء على لائحة مطالب. 

المادة 756- لا يشترك القاضي الذي أبطل حكمه أو الإجراء الصادر عنه في نظر الدعوى الأساسية وينحى عن نظرها حكماً. إذا كانت المداعاة قد حصلت في شأن حكم أو إجراء صادر عن غرفة من غرف المحكمة فتحال الدعوى الأساسية إلى غرفة أخرى بعد إبطال الحكم أو الإجراء. 

المادة 757- إذا نفذ الحكم أو القرار المشكو منه قبل صدور القرار في الدعوى المقامة على الدولة ثم صدر حكم أو قرار مخالف تعذر تنفيذه لسبب من الأسباب، فللمتضرر أن يلجأ ثانية إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم أو القرار الذي تعذر تنفيذه بطلب التعويض في مواجهة الخصم الآخر، عن الضرر المسبب له والذي لم يعوض عليه من جرائه. ويخضع الحكم أو القرار الصادر في طلب التعويض لطرق الطعن نفسها التي تخضع لها الحكم أو القرار الذي تعذر تنفيذه. 

المادة 758- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 في حال صدور الحكم على الدولة بالتعويض يكون لها حق الرجوع به على القاضي وذلك أمام الهيئة العامة لمحكمة التمييز. يكون للدولة أيضاً أن تعود على الخصم الذي نفذ لصالحه الحكم أو القرار الذي أبطل والمشار إليه في المادة 757، بقدر التعويض الذي تكون قد تحملته من جراء هذا التنفيذ تطبيقاً للمادة 754. وتقيم الدعوى بذلك أمام الهيئة العامة لمحكمة التمييز. 

المادة 759- إذا صدر حكم ضد الدولة، جاز لها، في الحالات المبينة في البنود 2 و 3 و 4 من المادة 741، أن تقيم الدعوى بمخاصمة القاضي أمام الهيئة العامة لمحكمة التمييز، في المهل ووفق الأصول المنصوص عليها في هذا القسم ومع الاعتداد بكون الدولة مدعية، وذلك بقصد إبطال الحكم المذكور وثم نظر بالقضية من جديد وفق أحكام المادتين 755 و 756. وللدولة أن تطالب القاضي، في الدعوى عينها، بالتعويض المناسب في حال إبطال الحكم، ولها الحق بالرجوع على الخصم الآخر وفق أحكام المادة 757. 

المادة 760- تبلغ الأحكام الصادرة في الدعوى المقامة على الدولة أو منها إلى مجلس القضاء الأعلى وإلى هيئة التفتيش القضائي. 

المادة 761- تطبق أحكام القسم الرابع هذا (المواد 741 إلى 760) فور نشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية على جميع دعاوى مخاصمة القضاة العالقة أمام الهيئة العامة لمحكمة التمييز. وتكون للمدعي مهلة شهرين لتصحيح دعواه وفق هذه الأحكام، وذلك منذ نشر هذا القانون. 


*الكتاب الثاني - خصومات وإجراءات متنوعة*

*الباب الأول - التحكيم*

*القسم الأول - قواعد التحكيم في القانون الداخلي*

المادة 762- معدلة وفقا للقانون رقم 440 تاريخ 29/7/2002 يجوز للمتعاقدين أن يدرجوا في العقد التجاري أو المدني المبرم بينهم بندا ينص على أن تحل بطريق التحكيم جميع المنازعات القابلة للصلح التي تنشأ عن صحة هذا العقد أو تفسيره أو تنفيذه. يجوز للدولة ولأشخاص القانون العام أياً كانت طبيعة العقد موضوع النزاع اللجوء إلى التحكيم. اعتبارا من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون التعديلي، لا يكون البند التحكيمي أو اتفاق التحكيم نافذاً في العقود الإدارية إلا بعد إجازته بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء لاقتراح الوزير المختص بالنسبة للدولة أو سلطة الوصاية بالنسبة للأشخاص المعنويين من القانون العام. 
نص المادة (762) قبل تعديلها بالقانون رقم 440 تاريخ 29/7/2002: يجوز للمتعاقدين أن يدرجوا في العقد التجاري أو المدني المبرم بينهم بنداً ينص على أن تحل بطريق التحكيم جميع المنازعات القابلة للصلح التي تنشأ عن تنفيذ هذا العقد أو تفسيره. 

المادة 763- لا يصح البند التحكيمي إلا إذا كان مكتوباً في العقد الأساسي أو في وثيقة يحيل إليها هذا العقد. ويجب أن يشتمل، تحت طائلة بطلانه، على تعيين المحكم أو المحكمين بأشخاصهم أو صفاتهم أو على بيان الطريقة التي يعين بها هؤلاء. 

المادة 764- إذا حصل بعد نشوء النزاع أن قامت عقبة في سبيل تعيين المحكم أو المحكمين -بفعل أحد الخصوم أو لدى تطبيق طريقة تعيينهم، فيطلب تعيينهم من رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية. إذا رأى رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية أن البند التحكيمي باطل بشكل واضح أو أنه غير كاف كي يتيح تعيين المحكم أو المحكمين فيصدر قراراً يثبت فيه ذلك ويعلن أن لا محل لتعيين هؤلاء. البند التحكيمي الباطل يعتبر كأن لم يكن. 

المادة 765- العقد التحكيمي عقد بموجبه يتفق الأطراف فيه على حل نزاع قابل للصلح ناشئ بينهم عن طريق تحكيم شخص أو عدة أشخاص. 

المادة 766- لا يثبت عقد التحكيم إلا بالكتابة. ويجب أن يشتمل، تحت طائلة بطلانه، على تحديد موضوع النزاع وعلى تعيين المحكم أو المحكمين بأشخاصهم أو بصفاتهم أو على بيان الطريقة التي يعين بها هؤلاء. يعتبر عقد التحكيم ساقطاً إذا رفض المحكم المعين فيه المهمة الموكولة إليه. 

المادة 767- يجوز للخصوم الاتفاق على حل نزاع بطريق التحكيم ولو كان موضوعاً لدعوى مقامة أمام القضاء. ويمكنهم الاتفاق على أن يكون الحل وفق أحكام قانون أجنبي أو عرف أجنبي. 

المادة 768- لا تولى مهمة المحكم لغير شخص طبيعي، وإذا عين عقد التحكيم شخصاً معنوياً فتقتصر مهمته على تنظيم التحكيم. لا يجوز أن يكون المحكم قاصراً أو محجوزاً عليه أو محروماً من حقوقه المدنية أو مفلساً ما لم يرد له اعتباره. 

المادة 769- يشترط قبول المحكم للمهمة الموكولة إليه ويثبت هذا القبول بالكتابة. إذا قام في شخص المحكم سبب للرد فعليه إعلام الخصوم به، وفي هذه الحالة لا يجوز له قبول المهمة إلا بموافقة هؤلاء الخصوم. بعد قبول المهمة لا يجوز للمحكم التنحي بغير سبب جدي وإلا جاز الحكم عليه بالتعويض للمتضرر. 

المادة 770- معدلة وفقا للقانون رقم 440 تاريخ 29/7/2002 لا يجوز عزل المحكمين إلا بتراضي الخصوم جميعاً، ولا يجوز ردّهم عن الحكم إلا لأسباب تحدث أو تظهر بعد تعيينهم. ويطلب الرد للأسباب ذاتها التي يرد بها القاضي. يقدم طلب الرد إلى الغرفة الابتدائية الكائن في منطقتها مركز التحكيم المتفق عليه وإلا فإلى الغرفة الابتدائية في بيروت وذلك في خلال مهلة خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ علم طالب الرد بتعيين المحكم أو تاريخ ظهور سبب الرد بعد ذلك. وقرار المحكمة بهذا الشأن لا يقبل أي طعن. 
نص المادة (770) قبل تعديلها بالقانون رقم 440 تاريخ 29/7/2002: لا يجوز عزل المحكمين إلا بتراضي الخصوم جميعاً. ولا يجوز ردهم عن الحكم إلا لأسباب تحدث أو تظهر بعد تعيينهم. ويطلب الرد للأسباب ذاتها التي يرد بها القاضي. يقدم طلب الرد إلى الغرفة الابتدائية الكائن في منطقتها مركز التحكيم المتفق عليه وإلا فإلى الغرفة الابتدائية في بيروت وذلك في خلال خمسة أيام من تاريخ علم طالب الرد بتعيين المحكم أو تاريخ ظهور سبب الرد بعد ذلك. 

المادة 771- إذا تعدد المحكمون وجب في جميع الأحوال أن يكون عددهم وتراً وإلا كان التحكيم باطلاً. إذا عين الخصوم محكمين اثنين أو محكمين بعدد زوجي وجبت إضافة محكم آخر إليهم يختار وفق ما حدده الخصوم وإلا فباتفاق المحكمين المعينين، وإذا لم يتفقوا فيعين بقرار من رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية. 

المادة 772- إذا عين شخص طبيعي أو معنوي لتنظيم التحكيم، فيعهد بمهمة التحكيم لمحكم أو عدة محكمين يقبل بهم جميع الخصوم. وإذا لم يحصل هذا القبول، يدعو الشخص المكلف بتنظيم التحكيم كل خصم لتعيين محكم واحد ويتولى بنفسه عند الاقتضاء تعيين المحكم اللازم لإكمال الهيئة التحكيمية. وإذا تخلف الخصوم عن تعيين محكم فيقوم بتعيينه الشخص المكلف بتنظيم التحكيم. ويجوز اللجوء مباشرة إلى تعيين المحكمين وفق أحكام الفقرة الثانية. 

المادة 773- إذا لم تحدد مهلة في اتفاقية التحكيم، بنداً كانت أم عقداً، وجب على المحكمين القيام بمهمتهم في خلال ستة أشهر على الأكثر من تاريخ قبول آخر محكم لمهمته. يجوز تمديد المهلة الاتفاقية أو القانونية إما باتفاق الخصوم وإما بقرار من رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية يصدر بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم أو الهيئة التحكيمية. 

المادة 774- في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المواد 764 و 771 و 773 يصدر رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية المشار إليها في المادة 770 فقرة 2 قراره على وجه السرعة بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم أو الهيئة التحكيمية. ولا يكون هذا القرار قابلاً لأي طعن. على أنه يجوز استئناف القرار المشار إليه عندما يكون الرئيس قد أعلن فيه أن لا محل لتعيين المحكم أو المحكمين لأحد الأسباب المعينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 764، وتنظر محكمة الاستئناف في الطعن على وجه السرعة. 

المادة 775- يجوز أن يتفق الخصوم في البند التحكيمي أو في عقد التحكيم أو في عقد مستقل على أن يكون التحكيم عادياً أو مطلقاً، كما يجوز تفويض المحكم أو المحكمين التوفيق بين الخصوم. 

المادة 776- في حال شك في وصف التحكيم فإنه يعتبر تحكيماً عادياً. في التحكيم العادي يطبق المحكم أو المحكمون قواعد القانون وأصول المحاكمة العادية باستثناء ما لا يتفق منها مع أصول التحكيم ولا سيما القواعد المبينة في هذا الباب. يجوز للخصوم إعفاء المحكم أو المحكمين من تطبيق أصول المحاكمة العادية أو بعضها، باستثناء تلك التي تتعلق بالنظام العام وبشرط أن تكون متفقة مع قواعد وأصول التحكيم. ولا يجوز أن يتناول الإعفاء بوجه خاص المبادئ المنصوص عليها في المواد 365 إلى 368 و 371 إلى 374. لا يثبت الإعفاء المشار إليه إلا بنص صريح في اتفاق التحكيم أو في اتفاق مستقل. 

المادة 777- في التحكيم المطلق يعفى المحكم أو المحكمون من تطبيق قواعد القانون وأصول المحاكمة العادية ويحكمون بمقتضى الإنصاف. تستثنى من هذا الإعفاء قواعد القانون المتعلقة بالنظام العام والمبادئ الأساسية لأصول المحاكمة لا سيما المتعلقة بحق الدفاع وبتعليل الحكم وأيضاً القواعد الخاصة بنظام التحكيم. لا يثبت التحكيم المطلق إلا بمقتضى نص صريح في اتفاقية التحكيم أو في اتفاقية مستقلة. 

المادة 778- يعرض النزاع على المحكم أو المحكمين من الخصوم مشتركين أو من أحدهم الأكثر عجلة. 

المادة 779- يقوم بالتحقيق المحكمون مجتمعين ما لم يجز لهم عقد التحكيم تفويض أحدهم لهذه الغاية. يستمع المحكمون إلى أقوال أشخاص ثالثين بدون تحليفهم اليمين. يرجع المحكمون إلى القاضي أو رئيس المحكمة ذات الاختصاص بنظر النزاع لولا وجود التحكيم لإجراء ما يأتي: 1- الحكم على من يتخلف من الشهود عن الحضور أو من يمتنع منهم عن الإجابة بالجزاءات المقررة في هذا القانون. 2- الأمر بالإنابات القضائية. 

المادة 780- إذا وجد في حيازة أحد الخصوم دليل ما جاز للمحكمين أمره بإبرازه. 

المادة 781- مع الاحتفاظ بما قد ينص عليه اتفاق خاص بين الخصوم تنتهي الخصومة في التحكيم: 1- بعزل المحكم أو بوفاته أو بقيام مانع يحول دون مباشرته لمهامه أو بحرمانه استعمال حقوقه المدنية. 2- بامتناع المحكم أو برده عن الحكم. 3- بانقضاء مهلة التحكيم. 

المادة 782- إن انقطاع الخصومة في التحكيم يخضع لأحكام المواد 505 إلى 508. 

المادة 783- ما لم يكن ثمة اتفاق مخالف، للمحكم أن يفصل في طارئ تطبيق الخط وفق أحكام المواد 174 إلى 178. إذا ادعى تزوير سند مبرز في الخصومة لدى المحكم فيتوقف هذا الأخير عن السير بالخصومة حتى الفصل بهذا الطارئ بقرار من الغرفة الابتدائية المختصة بنظر النزاع أو الكائن في منطقتها القاضي المختص بنظر النزاع لولا وجود التحكيم. وتتوقف مهلة التحكيم ولا تعود إلى السريان إلا بعد تبليغ المحكمين الحكم الصادر في الطارئ. 

المادة 784- إذا أدلي أثناء التحكيم بمسألة معترضة تخرج عن ولاية المحكمين أو طعن في ورقة أو اتخذت إجراءات جزائية تتعلق بتزويرها أو بحادث جزائي يتصل بالنزاع، يوقف المحكمون عملهم وتتوقف المهلة المحددة للحكم إلى أن يبلغ المحكمون الحكم النهائي الصادر في تلك المسألة المعترضة. 

المادة 785- إذا نازع أحد الخصوم أمام المحكم في مبدأ أو مدى الولاية العائدة له لنظر القضية المعروضة عليه، فيكون له أن يفصل في هذه المنازعة. 

المادة 786- لا يجوز تدخل الغير في النزاع أمام المحكمين ما لم يوافق الخصوم على ذلك. 

المادة 787- يحدد المحكم أو المحكمون التاريخ الذي تعتبر فيه القضية قيد التدقيق أو المداولة تمهيداً لإصدار القرار فيها. منذ هذا التاريخ لا يبقى جائزاً تقديم أي مطلب أو سبب أو ملاحظة أو مستند ما لم يكن بطلب من المحكم أو المحكمين. 

المادة 788- في حال تعدد المحكمين تجري المداولة بينهم سراً، ويصدر القرار بإجماع الآراء أو بغالبيتها. 

المادة 789- معدلة وفقا للقانون رقم 440 تاريخ 29/7/2002 يفصل المحكمون في النزاع وفق القواعد المعينة في المادة 776 ما لم يخولهم الخصوم في عقد التحكيم صلاحية فصله كمحكمين مطلقين فيطبقون عندئذ القواعد المعينة في المادة 777. للمحكم، في معرض منازعة تحكيمية قائمة، أن يأمر باتخاذ ما يراه من تدابير مؤقتة أو تحفظية تقتضيها طبيعة النزاع وفق المادة 589 من هذا القانون. يجوز أن يصدر المحكم قرارات وقتية كما له أن يبت جزءاً من الطلبات قبل إصدار القرار المُنهي للخصومة. 
نص المادة (789) قبل تعديلها بالقانون رقم 440 تاريخ 29/7/2002: يفصل المحكمون في النزاع وفق القواعد المعينة في المادة 776 ما لم يخولهم الخصوم في عقد التحكيم صلاحية فصله كمحكمين مطلقين فيطبقون عندئذ القواعد المعينة في المادة 777. 

المادة 790- يجب أن يشتمل القرار التحكيمي على: 1- اسم المحكم أو أسماء المحكمين الذين أصدروه. 2- مكان وتاريخ إصداره. 3- أسماء الخصوم وألقابهم وصفاتهم وأسماء وكلائهم. 4- خلاصة ما أبداه الخصوم من وقائع وطلبات وأدلة مؤيدة لها. 5- أسباب القرار وفقرته الحكمية. 

المادة 791- يوقع القرار التحكيمي المحكم أو المحكمون الصادر عنهم. وإذا رفضت أقلية منهم التوقيع يشير المحكمون الآخرون إلى ذلك ويكون للقرار الأثر ذاته كما لو كان موقعاً من جميعهم. 

المادة 792- بصدور القرار التحكيمي تخرج القضية عن يد المحكم. ومع ذلك تبقى للمحكم صلاحية تفسير القرار وتصحيح ما يقع فيه من سهو أو أغلاط وإكماله في حال إغفاله الفصل بأحد الطلبات. وتطبق في هذا الصدد أحكام المواد 560 إلى 563. غير أن تفسير القرار أو تصحيحه أو إكماله من قبل المحكم لا يكون جائزاً إلا في خلال المهلة المحددة له للفصل في النزاع، وبعد المهلة تتولى تفسير القرار أو تصحيحه المحكمة التي يعود لها الاختصاص لولا وجود التحكيم. 

المادة 793- يجب لغرض إعطاء الصيغة التنفيذية للقرار التحكيمي، إيداع أصل هذا القرار قلم الغرفة الابتدائية المشار إليها في المادة 770- فقرة 2 سواء من قبل أحد المحكمين أو الخصم الأكثر عجلة. وترفق بأصل القرار المذكور صورة عن اتفاقية التحكيم مصدقاً عليها بمطابقتها لأصلها من قبل المحكمين أو سلطة رسمية مختصة أو رئيس القلم وبعد اطلاعه على هذا الأصل. ويحرر كاتب المحكمة محضراً بهذا الإيداع. 

المادة 794- للقرار التحكيمي منذ صدوره حجية القضية المحكوم بها بالنسبة إلى النزاع الذي فصل فيه. 

المادة 795- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 والقانون رقم 440 تاريخ 29/7/2002 لا يكون القرار التحكيمي قابلاً للتنفيذ إلا بأمر على عريضة يصدره رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية التي أودع اصل القرار في قلمه، ناء على طلب من ذوي العلاقة، وذلك بعد الإطلاع على القرار واتفاقية التحكيم. إذا كان النزاع موضوع التحكيم من اختصاص القضاء الإداري تعطى الصيغة التنفيذية من قبل رئيس مجلس شورى الدولة. وفي حال رفضها يعترض على قراره لدى مجلس القضايا. يُفهم بالنزاع موضوع هذه الفقرة النزاع الذي يمكن أن ينشأ بين المتعاقدين في العقد الإداري عن تفسير هذا العقد أو تنفيذه دون طلبات الإبطال بسبب تجاوز حد السلطة التي تبقى حصراً من صلاحية القضاء الإداري. 
نص المادة (795) قبل تعديلها بالقانون رقم 440 تاريخ 29/7/2002: لا يكون القرار التحكيمي قابلاً للتنفيذ إلا بأمر على عريضة يصدره رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية التي أودع أصل القرار في قلمها، بناء على طلب من ذوي العلاقة، وذلك بعد الاطلاع على القرار واتفاقية التحكيم. إذا كان النزاع موضوع التحكيم من اختصاص القضاء الإداري تعطى الصيغة التنفيذية من قبل رئيس مجلس شورى الدولة. وفي حال رفضها يعترض على قراره لدى مجلس القضايا. 

المادة 796- توضع الصيغة التنفيذية على أصل القرار التحكيمي المودع وعلى الأصل المقدم من طالب هذه الصيغة، ويعاد إليه هذا الأصل الأخير فور ذلك. القرار الذي يرفض الصيغة التنفيذية يجب أن يشتمل على بيان الأسباب ولا يجوز رفض الصيغة التنفيذية إلا لأحد أسباب الإبطال المنصوص عليها في المادة 800. 

المادة 797- تطبق على القرارات التحكيمية القواعد المتعلقة بالتنفيذ المعجل للأحكام. وفي حالة الاستئناف أو الطعن بطريق الإبطال يتولى رئيس الغرفة الاستئنافية المقدم إليها الطعن إعطاء الصيغة التنفيذية للقرار التحكيمي المقترن بالتنفيذ المعجل. ولمحكمة الاستئناف أن تقرر التنفيذ المعجل في الأحوال وبالشروط المعينة في المادة 575. 

المادة 798- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 القرار التحكيمي لا يقبل الاعتراض. يجوز الطعن في هذا القرار بطريق اعتراض الغير أمام المحكمة المختصة بنظر الدعوى لولا وجود التحكيم مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 681 فقرة 1. 

المادة 799- القرار التحكيمي يقبل الاستئناف ما لم يكن الخصوم قد عدلوا عن الاستئناف في اتفاقية التحكيم. القرار التحكيمي الصادر عن محكم مطلق لا يقبل الاستئناف ما لم يكن الخصوم قد احتفظوا صراحة بحق رفع هذا الطعن في اتفاقية التحكيم، وفي هذه الحال تنظر محكمة الاستئناف في القضية كمحكم مطلق. 

المادة 800- إذا كان الخصوم قد عدلوا عن الاستئناف أو لم يحتفظوا صراحة بحق الاستئناف كما هو مبين في المادة السابقة، يبقى ممكناً لهم الطعن في القرار الصادر عن المحكمين بطريق الإبطال بالرغم من أي اتفاق مخالف. لا يكون الطعن بطريق الإبطال جائزاً إلا في الحالات الآتية: 1- صدور القرار بدون اتفاق تحكيمي أو بناء على اتفاق تحكيمي باطل أو ساقط بانقضاء المهلة. 2- صدور القرار عن محكمين لم يعينوا طبقاً للقانون. 3- خروج القرار عن حدود المهلة المعينة للمحكم أو المحكمين. 4- صدور القرار بدون مراعاة حق الدفاع للخصوم. 5- عدم اشتمال القرار على جميع بياناته الإلزامية المتعلقة بمطالب الخصوم والأسباب والوسائل المؤيدة لها، وأسماء المحكمين وأسباب القرار ومنطوقه وتاريخه وتوقيع المحكمين عليه. 6- مخالفة القرار لقاعدة تتعلق بالنظام العام.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 801- إذا أبطلت المحكمة المقدم إليها الطعن بطريق الإبطال القرار التحكيمي فإنها تنظر في الموضوع في حدود المهمة المعينة للمحكم، ما لم يتفق الخصوم على خلاف ذلك. 

المادة 802- الاستئناف والطعن بطريق الإبطال يقدمان إلى محكمة الاستئناف الصادر في نطاقها القرار التحكيمي. كل من الاستئناف والطعن بطريق الإبطال يكون جائزاً منذ صدور القرار المطعون فيه، غير أنه لا يقبل إذا قدم بعد انقضاء ثلاثين يوماً على تبليغ القرار المعطى الصيغة التنفيذية. 

المادة 803- ما لم يكن القرار التحكيمي معجل التنفيذ فإن مهلة كل من الاستئناف والطعن بطريق الإبطال توقف تنفيذ القرار، كما يوقف تنفيذه الطعن المقدم في خلال المهلة. 

المادة 804- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 والقانون رقم 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 والقانون رقم 440 تاريخ 29/7/2002 يقدم كل من الاستئناف والطعن بطريق الإبطال ويجري التحقيق والفصل فيه وفق القواعد والأصول المقررة للخصومة أمام محكمة الاستئناف. الوصف المعطى من الخصوم لطريق الطعن عند تقديمه يجوز تعديله أو توضيحه حتى انتهاء مهلة الطعن. القرار الصادر من محكمة الاستئناف في الأحوال المبينة في الفقرة الأولى لا يقبل الطعن بطريق الاعتراض ويقبل التمييز طبقاً للقواعد العامة. مع مراعاة أحكام المادة الخامسة من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية، لا يقبل القرار التحكيمي في التحكيم المطلق التمييز إلا في حال أبطلت محكمة الاستئناف القرار المذكور. وينحصر التمييز في هذه الحالة بأسباب البطلان. 
نص المادة (804) قبل تعديلها بالقانون رقم 440 تاريخ 29/7/2002: يقدم كل من الاستئناف والطعن بطريق الإبطال ويجري التحقيق والفصل فيه وفق القواعد والأصول المقررة للخصومة أمام محكمة الاستئناف. الوصف المعطى من الخصوم لطريق الطعن عند تقديمه يجوز تعديله أو توضيحه حتى انتهاء مهلة الطعن. القرار الصادر عن محكمة الاستئناف في الأحوال المبينة في الفقرة الأولى يقبل الطعن بطريق الاعتراض والتمييز طبقاً للقواعد العامة. 

المادة 805- القرار الصادر بإعطاء الصيغة التنفيذية لا يقبل أي طعن. على أن استئناف القرار التحكيمي أو الطعن بطريق إبطاله يفيد حكماً، في حدود الخصومة المنعقدة أمام محكمة الاستئناف، طعناً بقرار الصيغة التنفيذية أو رفعاً ليد القاضي المختص بإصداره. 

المادة 806- القرار الصادر برفض الصيغة التنفيذية قابل للاستئناف في خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغه. وفي هذه الحالة يكون لمحكمة الاستئناف أن تنظر، بناء على طلب الخصوم، في الأسباب التي كان بإمكان هؤلاء التذرع بها ضد القرار التحكيمي بطريق الاستئناف أو الإبطال حسب الأحوال. 

المادة 807- إن رفض الاستئناف أو رفض الطعن بطريق الإبطال كله أو بعضه من شأنه منح الصيغة التنفيذية للقرار التحكيمي أو لفقراته التي لم يتناولها الفسخ أو الإبطال. 

المادة 808- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يقبل القرار التحكيمي الطعن بطريق إعادة المحاكمة للأسباب وبالشروط المعينة للطعن في الأحكام بهذا الطريق. يقدم هذا الطعن إلى محكمة الاستئناف التي صدر في نطاقها القرار التحكيمي، ويكون القرار الصادر عن محكمة الاستئناف قابلاً للطعن بطريق التمييز وبطريق اعتراض الغير. 


*القسم الثاني - التحكيم الدولي*

أولاً- أحكام عامة 


المادة 809- يعتبر دولياً التحكيم الذي يتعلق بمصالح التجارة الدولية. يحق للدولة ولسائر الأشخاص المعنويين العامين اللجوء إلى التحكيم الدولي. 

المادة 810- يجوز أن يعين في اتفاقية التحكيم، مباشرة أو بالإحالة إلى نظام للتحكيم، المحكم أو المحكمون أو أن تحدد فيها طريقة تعيين هؤلاء. إذا طرأت صعوبة ما في تعيين المحكم أو المحكمين في تحكيم حاصل في لبنان أو اعتمد فيه تطبيق قانون أصول المحاكمات اللبناني، جاز للفريق الأكثر عجلة، إذا لم يوجد بند مخالف، أن يطلب التعيين بقرار يصدر من رئيس الغرفة الابتدائية وفق الشروط المحددة في المادة 774 كلما اقتضت الحاجة في مجال تطبيق قواعد التحكيم الدولي تقوم محكمة بيروت محل محكمة مركز التحكيم الحاصل في الخارج. 

المادة 811- يجوز أن تحدد اتفاقية التحكيم، مباشرة أو بالإحالة إلى نظام للتحكيم، الأصول التي تتبع في الخصومة التحكيمية. ويجوز أيضاً إخضاع هذه الخصومة لقانون معين من قوانين أصول المحاكمة يحدد في الاتفاقية. إن لم يرد نص في الاتفاقية يطبق المحكم، يحسب مقتضى الحال، الأصول التي يراها مناسبة أن مباشرة أو بالالتجاء إلى قانون معين أو إلى نظام للتحكيم. 

المادة 812- عندما يكون التحكيم الدولي خاضعاً للقانون اللبناني، لا تطبق عليه أحكام المواد 762 إلى 792 إلا إذا لم توجد اتفاقيات خاصة ومع مراعاة أحكام المادتين 810 و 811. 

المادة 813- يفصل المحكم في النزاع وفقاً للقواعد القانونية التي اختارها الخصوم، وإلا فوفقاً للقواعد التي يراها مناسبة. وهو يعتد في جميع هذه الأحوال بالأعراف التجارية. وهو يفصل في النزاع كمحكم مطلق اذا حددت اتفاقية الخصوم مهمته على هذا الوجه. 

ثانياً- الاعترافات بالقرارات التحكيمية الصادرة في الخارج أو في تحكيم دولي وتنفيذها 


المادة 814- يعترف بالقرارات التحكيمية وتعطى الصيغة التنفيذية إذا أثبت الشخص الذي يتذرع بها وجودها ولم تكن مخالفة بصورة واضحة للنظام العام الدولي. يثبت وجود القرار التحكيمي بإبراز أصله مرفقاً بالاتفاق التحكيمي أو بصور طبق الأصل عن هذين المستندين مصدقة من المحكمين أو من أية سلطة مختصة. وإذا كانت هذه المستندات محررة بلغة أجنبية، عمد إلى ترجمتها بواسطة مترجم محلف. 

المادة 815- تطبق على القرار التحكيمي أحكام المواد 793- إلى 797. وإذا كان التحكيم حاصلاً في الخارج يصح تقديم صورة مطابقة للأصل عن القرار التحكيمي لأجل الإيداع وإعطاء الصيغة التنفيذية. 

ثالثاً: طرق الطعن في القرارات التحكيمية الصادرة في الخارج أو في تحكيم دولي 


المادة 816- القرار الذي يرفض الاعتراف بقرار تحكيمي صادر في الخارج أو في تحكيم دولي أو إعطاءه الصيغة التنفيذية يكون قابلاً للاستئناف. 

المادة 817- لا يكون استئناف القرار الذي يمنح الاعتراف أو الصيغة التنفيذية جائزاً إلا في الحالات الآتية: 1- صدور القرار بدون اتفاق تحكيمي أو بناء على اتفاق تحكيمي باطل أو ساقط بانقضاء المهلة. 2- صدور القرار عن محكمين لم يعينوا طبقاً للقانون. 3- خروج القرار عن المهلة المعينة للمحكمين. 4- صدور القرار بدون مراعاة حق الدفاع للخصوم. 5- مخالفة القرار لقاعدة تتعلق بالنظام العام الدولي. 

المادة 818- لا يقبل الاستئناف المنصوص عليه في المادتين السابقتين بعد انقضاء ثلاثين يوماً على تبليغ القرار البدائي. 

المادة 819- إن القرار التحكيمي الدولي الصادر في لبنان يقبل الطعن بطريق الإبطال في الحالات المنصوص عليها في المادة 817. إن الأمر القاضي بإعطاء الصيغة التنفيذية لهذا القرار لا يقبل أي طعن. على أن الطعن في هذا القرار الأخير بطريق الإبطال يفيد حكماً، في حدود الخصومة المنعقدة أمام محكمة الاستئناف، طعناً بقرار الصيغة التنفيذية أو رفعاً ليد القاضي المختص بإصدار هذا القرار. يقدم الطعن إلى محكمة الاستئناف التي صدر القرار التحكيمي في منطقتها. ويكون جائزاً تقديم الطعن منذ صدور القرار. غير أنه لا يقبل بعد انقضاء ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغ القرار المعطى الصيغة التنفيذية. 

المادة 820- ما لم يكن القرار التحكيمي معجل التنفيذ فإن مهلة الطعن توقف تنفيذه، كما يوقف تنفيذه الطعن المقدم في خلال المهلة. 

المادة 821- معدلة وفقا للقانون رقم 440 تاريخ 29/7/2002 تطبق على هذا القسم المادتان 804 الجديدة و 805 فقرة 2 دون سواهما من المواد المتعلقة بطرق الطعن في التحكيم الداخلي. 
نص المادة (821) قبل تعديلها بالقانون رقم 440 تاريخ 29/7/2002: تطبق على هذا القسم المادتان 804 فقرة 1 و 805 فقرة 2 دون سواهما من المواد المتعلقة بطرق الطعن في التحكيم الداخلي. 


*الباب الثاني - العرض الفعلي والإيداع.*

المادة 822- للمدين الذي يريد إبراء ذمته إزاء دائنه أن يعرض على هذا الأخير بواسطة الكاتب العدل الشيء أو المبلغ الذي يعتبر نفسه مديناً به، وأن يودعه لدى الكاتب العدل نفسه أو، إذا كان مبلغاً من النقود، أن يودعه بواسطة وباسم هذا الأخير في مصرف مقبول أو في صندوق الخزينة. وإذا كان الشيء المعروض لا يمكن نقله إلى دائرة الكاتب العدل فيعرض المدين على الدائن تسلمه في مكان معين، ويعطي الكاتب العدل التفويض اللازم لتسليمه. ينظم الكاتب العدل محضراً لإثبات العرض والإيداع يتضمن تعيين الشيء المعروض ومكان وجوده على وجه ناف لكل التباس، ويبلغ المعروض عليه نسخة بدون إبطاء. 

المادة 823- على الدائن أن يتخذ موقفاً بقبول العرض أو رفضه سواء بتصريح يدونه على وثيقة تبليغه أو بتصريح يقدمه إلى الكاتب العدل خلال ثمان وأربعين ساعة على الأكثر من تاريخ تبلغه، ولا يجوز تعليق القبول على شرط أو تحفظ. وفي حال رفض العرض على الكاتب العدل أن يبلغ ذلك إلى المدين. إذا صرح الدائن بقبول العرض كان للكاتب العدل أن يسلمه الشيء أو المبلغ المودع لديه أو باسمه أو الموجود في المكان المعين في العرض. فإذا لم يطالب باستلامه تحمل مخاطر هلاكه وبرئت ذمة المدين من الدين. وإذا رفض الدائن العرض وكان الشيء المعروض في غير حيازة الكاتب العدل وكان ممكناً نقله جاز للمدين أن يطلب من قاضي الأمور المستعجلة خلال يومين من تاريخ تبلغه رفض الدائن الترخيص بإيداعه في المكان الذي يعينه القاضي، أما إذا كان الشيء معداً للبقاء حيث يوجد جاز للمدين أن يطلب من القاضي المذكور وضعه تحت الحراسة. 

المادة 824- على المدين، تحت طائلة سقوط الآثار المترتبة على العرض والإيداع، أن يتقدم خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبلغه رفض الدائن بدعوى لإثبات صحة العرض والإيداع. ويكون للدائن خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ صدور رفضه أن يتقدم بدعوى لإثبات بطلان العرض والإيداع. إن الدعوى التي تقام لإثبات صحة العرض والإيداع أو لإبطاله تقدم وفق القواعد الموضوعة لإقامة الدعاوى. ويجوز تقديم هذه الدعوى بطلب طارئ في دعوى أصلية وفق الأصول المتعلقة بالطلبات الطارئة. 

المادة 825- الحكم القاضي بصحة العرض والإيداع يعلن براءة ذمة المدين من تاريخ العرض والإيداع، ومنذ تاريخ الإيداع ينقطع سريان الفوائد على مبلغ الدين وترتفع عن المدين مسؤولية التأخير عن الإيفاء وتنتقل النفقات والمخاطر على عاتق الدائن. 

المادة 826- يجوز للمدين إجراء العرض في الجلسة أمام المحكمة بدون إجراءات أخرى إذا كان من يوجه إليه العرض حاضراً. تقرر المحكمة عند رفض العرض إيداع المبلغ المعروض صندوق الخزينة لقاء إيصال باسمها. ويضع الكاتب محضراً يثبت فيه الإيداع وما ذكر في محضر الجلسة بشأن العرض ورفضه. وإذا كان المعروض في الجلسة من غير النقود تعين على العارض أن يطلب إلى المحكمة تعيين حارس عليه. ولا يقبل الحكم الصادر بتعيين الحارس أي طعن. وللعارض أن يطلب على الفور الحكم بصحة العرض. 


*الكتاب الثالث - التنفيذ*

*الباب الأول - أحكام عامة*

*الفصل الأول - دائرة التنفيذ واختصاصها على وجه عام*

المادة 827- تربط بمحكمة الدرجة الأولى دائرة للتنفيذ يرئسها القاضي المنفرد في المنطقة التابعة لها. وعند تعدد القضاة المنفردين، يرئسها من توكل إليه هذه المهمة. يعاون رئيس دائرة التنفيذ مأمور للتنفيذ أو أكثر من المساعدين القضائيين. تستبدل عبارة «دائرة الإجراء» بعبارة «دائرة التنفيذ» في أي نص وردت فيه. 

المادة 828- تتولى دائرة التنفيذ تنفيذ الأحكام والقرارات والأوامر الصادرة عن المحاكم على اختلاف أنواعها والمتضمنة إلزامات يستوجب تنفيذها اتخاذ تدابير على الأموال أو الأشخاص، والأسناد الرسمية وسائر الأسناد التي أجاز القانون تنفيذها، وتقرير الحجوز الاحتياطية، وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام القوانين التي تولي مثل هذه المهام لمراجع أخرى. فيما يتعلق بالأحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم الجزائية يقتصر التنفيذ على الحقوق الشخصية. إذا كان الحكم نافذاً على أصله جاز تنفيذه إما بواسطة قلم المحكمة التي أصدرته وإما بواسطة دائرة التنفيذ. 

المادة 829- باستثناء ما يرد فيه نص مخالف، يختص رئيس دائرة التنفيذ بإصدار القرارات والأوامر المتعلقة بالتنفيذ، كما يختص دون غيره بالفصل في أساس المشاكل المتعلقة بإجراءات التنفيذ ويتخذ قراراته بشأنها على وجه السرعة. ولرئيس دائرة التنفيذ أن يقرر، وفق الأصول المتبعة في القضايا المستعجلة، وقف التنفيذ وتكليف مقدم المشكلة غير المتعلقة بالإجراءات مراجعة محكمة الموضوع ضمن مهلة يحددها له تحت طائلة متابعة التنفيذ في حال عدم تقديم المراجعة في خلال المهلة. وله بناء على دعوى تقام لديه من المدين بدين نقدي بوجه الدائن في خلال مهلة الإنذار والرامية إلى منحه مهلاً للإيفاء، أن يقرر وفق الشروط المبينة في المادتين 538 و 539، منح المدين مهلاً لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر دون أن يمنع ذلك من اتخاذ التدابير الاحتياطية. ولرئيس دائرة التنفيذ، في جميع الأحوال، أن يوقف التنفيذ مؤقتاً بكفالة أو بدون كفالة، ولو بدون دعوة الخصم، حتى إصدار قراره. 

المادة 830- يكون الاختصاص عند تنفيذ الأحكام والقرارات والأوامر القضائية للدائرة التي يكون مقرها في مركز محكمة الدرجة الأولى التي نظرت الدعوى المحكوم بها أو التي يكون مقرها في مركز محكمة الاستئناف في حال صدور الحكم عن هذه المحكمة أو عن رئيسها في دعوى أقيمت مباشرة لدى أحدهما. يكون الاختصاص عند تنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية والقرارات التحكيمية اللبنانية أو الأجنبية للدائرة المختصة بتنفيذ أحكام المحكمة الصادر عن رئيسها قرار الصيغة التنفيذية. يكون الاختصاص عند تنفيذ الأسناد والتعهدات الخطية الرسمية والعادية وسائر الأوراق القابلة للتنفيذ مباشرة للدائرة التابع لها مقام المنفذ عليه الحقيقي أو المختار أو محل سكنه إذا لم يكن له مقام، أو مقام أحد المنفذ عليهم المتعددين، أو المكان المعين لتنفيذ الموجب، إلا إذا تعلق التنفيذ بعين منقولة أو غير منقولة فيكون الاختصاص لدائرة التنفيذ في المنطقة الكائنة فيها تلك العين. وفي حال تعدد الأعيان واختلاف الأمكنة التي توجد فيها يكون الاختصاص للدائرة التي توجد في منطقتها إحدى تلك الأعيان. تطبق أحكام هذه المادة في الحجز الاحتياطي. 

المادة 831- إذا كانت الأموال المراد التنفيذ عليها أو بعضها يقع خارج منطقة الدائرة المطلوب إليها التنفيذ، فعليها أن تستنيب الدائرة التي توجد الأموال في منطقتها للقيام بأعمال التنفيذ وإيداعها الأموال المحصلة. 

المادة 832- يقوم مأمور التنفيذ تحت رقابة رئيس الدائرة بجميع الأعمال اللازمة للتنفيذ وعلى الأخص بما يأتي: 1- تسلم العرائض والأوراق وقيدها في السجلات بأرقام متسلسلة وإعطاء مقدمها إيصالاً بها بدون طابع، وتنظيم ملف لكل قضية ومحضر تدون فيه المعاملات وقرارات الرئيس الصادرة بها ويوقع هذا المحضر. 2- قبض المبالغ التي تدفع إيفاء للدين وإيداعها صندوق الخزينة وتوزيعها، وقبض المبالغ المحصلة من بيع الأموال المحجوزة وإيداعها في مصرف مقبول وفقاً لقرار الرئيس وتوزيعها. لمأمور التنفيذ عند الاقتضاء الاستعانة بالقوة العامة مباشرة أو بواسطة رئاسة الدائرة أو النيابة العامة. وله وضع الأختام بدون ترخيص مسبق من رئيسه. 

المادة 833- من يقاوم بوجه غير مشروع مأمور التنفيذ بعد إعلان صفته الرسمية يستهدف للعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة 379 من قانون العقوبات. 

المادة 834- يحظر على موظفي دوائر التنفيذ تحت طائلة تطبيق العقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة 364 من قانون العقوبات أن يشتروا بأنفسهم أو بواسطة أشخاص مستعارين أو بالنيابة عن غيرهم أموالاً مطروحة بالمزاد العلني أو محجوزة لدى الدائرة التابعين لها. 


*الفصل الثاني - قواعد عامة في التنفيذ*

المادة 835- لا يجوز التنفيذ الجبري إلا بسند تنفيذي. الأسناد التنفيذية هي الأحكام والقرارات والأوامر القضائية وقرارات المحكمين القابلة للتنفيذ والأسناد الرسمية والعادية وسائر الأوراق التي يعتبرها القانون قابلة للتنفيذ مباشرة. 

المادة 836- مع مراعاة أحكام التنفيذ المعجل لا يكون الحكم قابلاً للتنفيذ الجبري إلا إذا كانت له الصفة القطعية كما حددتها المادة 553. 

المادة 837- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يقدم طلب التنفيذ بعريضة تودع دائرة التنفيذ وتشتمل على اسم طالب التنفيذ ولقبه ومقامه وصفته، وعلى اسم المنفذ عليه ولقبه ومقامه وصفته، وعلى بيان السند المراد تنفيذه ومبلغ الدين أو ماهية الالتزام والأموال المطلوب حجزها. ويرفق بالطلب السند المطلوب تنفيذه. يجب أن تشتمل العريضة أيضاً على تعيين مقام مختار لطالب التنفيذ في نطاق دائرة التنفيذ إذا لم يكن له مقام فيه. إذا لم يعين طالب التنفيذ مقاماً مختاراً له بالعريضة في الحالة المتقدمة، يعتبر قلم دائرة التنفيذ مقاماً مختاراً له، وعندئذ تجري التبليغات الخاصة به إلى رئيس قلم دائرة التنفيذ وتعلق صورة عن الورقة المطلوب تبليغها على لوحة الإعلانات عند باب الدائرة. كل اعتراض على التنفيذ يجب أن يتضمن تعيين مقام مختار للمعترض في نطاق دائرة التنفيذ إذا لم يكن له مقام فيه، وإلا وجب اتباع حكم الفقرة السابقة. على المنفذ عليه الذي لا مقام له في نطاق دائرة التنفيذ أن يعين مقاماً مختاراً له في ذلك النطاق بتصريح يدون على وثيقة تبليغه طلب التنفيذ أو الإنذار الإجرائي أو يقدمه لمأمور التنفيذ في مهلة الإنذار وإلا طبقت أحكام الفقرة الثالثة من هذه المادة. إذا كان طالب التنفيذ أو المنفذ عليه ممثلاً بمحام فيعد مكتبه مقاماً مختاراً له ويجوز تبليغه فيه أينما وجد هذا المكتب. تطبق القواعد السابقة سواء طلب التنفيذ الدائن أم طلبه المدين اختياراً. 

المادة 838- يجب إبلاغ السند المراد تنفيذه للمنفذ عليه، لشخصه أو في مقامه مع إنذاره بالتنفيذ اختياراً في مهلة أقصاها خمسة أيام. ويستغنى عن إبلاغ السند في حال حصول تبليغه سابقاً للمنفذ عليه. ويجري تنفيذ الحكم النافذ على أصله بدون إنذار. 

المادة 839- إذا كان تنفيذ الحكم أو السند موقوفاً على القيام بموجب ما، أو على تقديم كفيل، وجب على طالب التنفيذ أن يضم إلى عريضته الأوراق التي تثبت القيام بالموجب أو تقديم الكفالة ويجوز، بدلاً من الكفالة، إيداع مبلغ من النقود أو أوراق مالية أو ضمانات يقبلها القاضي، أو قبول طالب التنفيذ إيداع حصيلة التنفيذ لدى مصرف مقبول أو تسليم الشيء المحكوم به إلى حارس. وللخصم أن ينازع لدى دائرة التنفيذ في مواجهة طالب التنفيذ في ملاءة الكفيل أو الحارس أو في كفاية المال المودع والضمانات المقدمة، ولا يقبل القرار الصادر بهذا الشأن أي طعن. 

المادة 840- لدائني المنفذ عليه، إذا توافرت في دينهم الشروط القانونية للتنفيذ، حق الاشتراك في معاملة الحجز التنفيذي الجاري على المنقول أو على العقار وفق القواعد المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. من حل قانوناً أو اتفاقاً محل الدائن في حقه حل محله فيما اتخذ من إجراءات التنفيذ. 

المادة 841- إذا توفي المدين أو فقد أهليته أو زالت صفة من يمثله قانوناً قبل تقديم الطلب بالتنفيذ، فلا يجوز التنفيذ في مواجهة ورثته أو من يقوم مقامه إلا بعد مضي خمسة أيام من تاريخ تبليغهم السند التنفيذي. وبعد تقديم طلب التنفيذ تطبق أحكام المواد 505 إلى 508. 

المادة 842- إذا توفي الدائن أو المدين ونشأ نزاع في صفة الورثة أو تعذر تعيينهم جاز لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ، بناء على طلب مدعي الإرث أو صاحب المصلحة، إلقاء الحجز الاحتياطي وتعيين ممثل للورثة. 

المادة 843- إذا انقضت سنة كاملة ولم يقم طالب التنفيذ أو أحد المشتركين في المعاملة التنفيذية بعمل لمتابعتها تسقط هذه المعاملة بقرار يتخذه رئيس دائرة التنفيذ بناء على طلب أحد الأطراف فيها أو تلقائياً وبعد إبلاغ الأطراف لتقديم ملاحظاتهم خلال مهلة خمسة أيام، إلا إذا كان قد صدر قرار بوقف التنفيذ أو قام حائل قانوني دون متابعة معاملة التنفيذ. يترتب على هذا السقوط بطلان استدعاء التنفيذ والإجراءات التالية له ما لم تكن قد استنفدت مفاعيلها. ولا يؤدي السقوط إلى زوال الأثر المترتب على انقطاع مرور الزمن. 

المادة 844- تطبق أحكام المادتين 10 و 11 من هذا القانون بحق طالب التنفيذ والمعترض على هذا التنفيذ إذا كان متعسفاً في طلبه أو اعتراضه. 

المادة 845- تطبق، في الأصل، قواعد التنفيذ بدين نقدي على التنفيذ بموجب عيني. يجوز تنفيذ الحكم الصادر بضم الصغير أو حفظه أو تسليمه إلى الأمين قسراً ولو أدى ذلك إلى استعمال القوة ودخول المنزل. وتجوز إعادة تنفيذه كلما اقتضت الحال ذلك. 

المادة 846- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
على الخصوم في التنفيذ الاستعانة بمحام في القضايا التي تتجاوز قيمتها مليون ليرة لبنانية. 


*الفصل الثالث - تنفيذ الأسناد والتعهدات الخطية*

المادة 847- لكل دائن بحق شخصي أو عيني ناشئ عن عقد أو تعهد مثبت بسند رسمي أو عادي أن يطلب تنفيذ هذا السند بحق مدينه مباشرة بواسطة دائرة التنفيذ المختصة. السند الرسمي القابل للتنفيذ هو السند الأصلي أو الصورة الأولى المطابقة للأصل. وفي حال ضياع الصورة الأولى يبت قاضي الأمور المستعجلة في طلب إعطاء صورة ثانية صالحة للتنفيذ بعد دعوة الخصوم أصولاً. 

المادة 848- يقدم طلب التنفيذ إلى دائرة التنفيذ ذات الاختصاص بحسب الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 830. 

المادة 849- تبلغ نسخة طلب التنفيذ المتعلق بحق عيني عقاري إلى أمانة السجل العقاري بواسطة المكتب المعاون لأجل تسجيلها في السجل العقاري. ويجوز أن يتم تسليم النسخة إلى طالب التنفيذ لإيداعها هذا المرجع. على أمين السجل العقاري أن يبلغ دائرة التنفيذ بدون إبطاء حصول التسجيل أو وجود مانع يحول دونه. 

المادة 850- تبلغ دائرة التنفيذ نسخة عن طلب التنفيذ وعن السند المطلوب تنفيذه إلى المنفذ عليه وتنذره بوجوب الإيفاء في مهلة عشرة أيام أو بتقديم اعتراضه على التنفيذ خلال هذه المهلة أمام المحكمة المختصة. وبانقضاء هذه المهلة دون تقديم الاعتراض، يصبح السند غير قابل للطعن إلا لسبب انتفاء الحق كلياً أو جزئياً. ولا يوقف هذا الطعن الأخير التنفيذ ما لم يكن مسنداً إلى التزوير. فإذا ادعي بتزوير السند أمام المحاكم الجزائية يقرر رئيس دائرة التنفيذ وقف التنفيذ حكماً حتى الفصل بهذا الادعاء بقرار مبرم. أما إذا ادعي بالتزوير أمام المحكمة المدنية فتفصل هذه المحكمة بطلب وقف التنفيذ ويبلغ القلم قرارها إلى دائرة التنفيذ للعمل بموجبه. وتدرج الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة في وثيقة التبليغ تحت طائلة بطلان هذا التبليغ. 

المادة 851- للمنفذ عليه أن يعترض على التنفيذ، ضمن مهلة العشرة أيام المذكورة في المادة السابقة، باستحضار يقدمه إلى المحكمة المختصة في المنطقة الكائنة فيها دائرة التنفيذ. ويضم إلى استحضاره ما لديه من مستندات. 

المادة 852- معدلة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 يبلغ قلم المحكمة نسخة عن الاستحضار المتضمن الاعتراض على التنفيذ إلى دائرة التنفيذ يوم تقديمه. أن الاعتراض لا يوقف تنفيذ سندات الدين إلا أنه يجوز للمحكمة، إن توقف هذا التنفيذ أو أن تعلقه على كفالة إذا تبين لها أن الاعتراض يرتكز على أسباب جدية. إذا لم يكن موضوع التنفيذ سند دين فإن الاعتراض عليه يوقف التنفيذ حكماً إلى أن تصدر محكمة الدرجة الأولى حكماً يقضي برده. وفي جميع الأحوال لا يحول الاعتراض أو وقف التنفيذ دون اتخاذ التدابير الاحتياطية لصيانة حق طالب التنفيذ. إن الحكم الذي يقضي برد الاعتراض على التنفيذ أو تحديد حق طالب التنفيذ على وجه معين يكون معجل التنفيذ وينفذ على أصله. إلا أن للمحكمة أن تعلق تنفيذه على تقديم كفالة تعينها. يستوفى عن تنفيذ سندات الدين نصف الرسم النسبي المترتب على تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية والصكوك الرسمية. لا تطبق أحكام هذه المادة المعدلة بموجب هذا القانون إلا على طلبات التنفيذ التي تقدم بعد العمل به، وتظل الطلبات المقدمة سابقاً خاضعة للأحكام القانونية المعمول بها بتاريخ تقديمها. 

المادة 853- إذا لم يعترض المنفذ عليه على التنفيذ أو أعلن صراحة أنه لا يعترض عليه فإنه يعفى من القسم غير المعجل من الرسوم القضائية ويتم التنفيذ دون استيفاء هذا القسم من طالب التنفيذ. 

المادة 854- إذا لم يتناول الاعتراض إلا جزءاً من الحق المطالب به فيتابع التنفيذ في الجزء الآخر. 

المادة 855- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
على كل من المعترض على التنفيذ وخصصه طالب التنفيذ أن يتمثل بمحام أمام المحكمة إلا إذا كان موضوع النزاع ذا قيمة معينة لا تتجاوز مليون ليرة لبنانية. 

المادة 856- تستأنف الأحكام في الاعتراضات على التنفيذ القابلة للاستئناف في مهلة عشرة أيام من تاريخ صدورها في حال إفهام الخصوم هذا التاريخ وبدون حاجة لتقديم نسخة عنها. 


*الفصل الرابع - موضوع التنفيذ وما لا يجوز حجزه*

المادة 857- يجوز للمحجوز عليه في أية حالة تكون عليها الإجراءات قبل وقوع البيع، إيداع مبلغ من النقود مساوٍ لدين الحاجزين والمشتركين في الحجز والفوائد والمصاريف، ويترتب على هذا الإيداع زوال الحجز عن الأموال المحجوزة وانتقاله إلى المبلغ المودع الذي يخصص لإيفاء دين الحاجزين والمشتركين دون سواهم. 

المادة 858- إن الدائن صاحب حق الامتياز أو الرهن أو التأمين على أحد أو بعض أموال مدينه غير ملزم بأن ينفذ أولاً على هذه الأموال. 

المادة 859- إذا كانت قيمة الدين المحجوز من أجله احتياطياً دون قيمة الأموال المحجوزة جاز للمدين أن يطلب من رئيس دائرة التنفيذ الحكم بحصر الحجز على بعض هذه الأموال بشرط أن لا تقل قيمتها عن ضعفي قيمة الدين المحجوز من أجله، وذلك بدعوى تقام وفق الإجراءات المقررة للدعاوى المستعجلة ويختصم فيها جميع الدائنين الحاجزين. للدائنين الحاجزين قبل حصر الحجز أولوية في استيفاء حقوقهم من الأموال التي حصر الحجز بها. وإذا كان الحجز متعلقاً بعقارات وجب قيد القرار الصادر بحصر الحجز في السجل العقاري تثبيتاً لحق الأولوية المذكور. 

المادة 860- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 والمرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
لا يجوز إلقاء الحجز على الأموال التي منع القانون حجزها وعلى الأموال الآتية: 1- أموال الدولة وسائر الأشخاص المعنويين ذوي الصفة العامة. 2- أموال الدول الأجنبية باستثناء ما كان منها موضوع تعامل خاضع لقواعد القانون الخاص. 3- الحقوق اللصيقة بشخص المدين. 4- المراسلات الخاصة. 5- حق المؤلف على مؤلفاته وآثاره الفنية قبل نشرها، وحقه بإعادة نشرها أو ترجمتها أو إخراجها بشكل جديد. 6- عين الوقف. 7- حقوق الارتفاق والحقوق العينية التبعية إذا طلب حجزها مستقلة عن العقار المتعلقة به. 8- الأشياء المعدة للكسوة والمنامة الضرورية للمدين ولعائلته. 9- الأشياء اللازمة لقيام المدين بواجبه الديني. 10- الأشياء المعدة للاستنفاد والوقود وأنواع الدخل اللازمة لإعاشة المدين وعائلته سحابة شهرين، وما تحتاجه أرض المزارع من حبوب البذار للموسم. 11- أدوات الشغل المختصة بالمدين، والكتب اللازمة لمهنته، بما لا تتجاوز قيمته مليوني ليرة لبنانية. ويترك للمحجوز عليه حق خيار ما يحتفظ به. 12- الآلات والعدد التي تستخدم للتعليم وتطبيق العلوم والفنون أو ممارستها ضمن الحدود والشروط المعينة في البند السابق. 13- بقرة واحدة أو ستة رؤوس من الخراف أو عشرة من المعزى والمواد اللازمة لتغذيتها مدة شهرين بالنسبة لمن يستعملها لحرفته أو عمله. 14- الأشياء أو المبالغ المقررة من القضاء للنفقة أو للصرف في غرض معين. 15- التعويض العائلي وتعويض غلاء المعيشة والمبالغ التي تمنح للموظفين والمستخدمين والعمال والخدم على سبيل الإسعاف. 16- تعويضات الصرف من الخدمة لموظفي القطاع العام ومعاشات تقاعدهم، على أنه يجوز حجزها لغاية النصف من أجل دين للدولة أو نفقة طعام مثبتة بحكم مع ترجيح نفقة الطعام على دين الدولة. 17- المبالغ أو الأموال الموهوبة أو الموصى بها مع اشتراط عدم قابليتها للحجز أو للتفرغ. على أن مدة منع الحجز على هذه المبالغ أو الأموال تتحدد بعشر سنوات من تاريخ وضع يد الموهوب له أو الموصى له ويكون للأشخاص الذين يصبحون دائنين بعد المدة المذكورة وحدهم الحق بإلقاء الحجز على الأموال أو المبالغ المشار إليها. 18- الدين الذي يؤلف مؤونة لسند تجاري قيد التداول. 19- ملغى. 20- المؤسسة التجارية بجملتها والعناصر غير المادية منها بدون الإخلال بأحكام الإفلاس وبأحكام المرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 11 الصادر بتاريخ 11 تموز 1967. أما العناصر المادية منها فيجوز حجزها بطريقة الحجز التنفيذي. وتراعى أحكام قانون سرية المصارف. 

المادة 861- لا يسري حكم المادة السابقة فيما يتعلق بالفقرات 8 و 9 و 10 و 11 و 12 و 13 على الدائن الذي يطالب بثمن الأشياء المشار إليها في هذه الفقرات والموجودة في حوزة المنفذ عليه أو بنفقات صيانتها ولا على الدائن الذي نشأ دينه عن تقديم مواد غذائية. 

المادة 862- إذا وجد مأمور التنفيذ عند إلقاء الحجز أسناداً أو سفاتج لأمر المحجوز عليه فإنه يضع يده عليها ويقبض قيمتها أما إذا كان موعد استحقاقها بعيداً فيأمر رئيس دائرة التنفيذ ببيعها بالمزاد العلني ويجيز لمشتريها قبض قيمتها. 

المادة 863- مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 15 من المرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 25 الصادر في 4 أيار 1943 والمتعلق بطوارئ العمل والمادة 57 من قانون الضمان الاجتماعي الصادر في 26 أيلول 1963، لا يجوز الحجز على أجور ومعاشات تقاعد المستخدمين والعمال والخدم وعلى مرتبات موظفي القطاع العام إلا وفق النسب الآتية: 1- عشر ما لا يتجاوز الحد الأدنى الرسمي للأجور. 2- خمس ما يفوق هذا الحد ولا يتجاوز ثلاثة أضعافه. 3- ثلث ما يفوق ثلاثة أضعافه ولا يتجاوز ستة أضعافه. 4- نصف ما يفوق ستة أضعافه ولا يتجاوز تسعة أضعافه. 5- كامل ما يفوق تسعة أضعافه. يضاف إلى الراتب الأصلي أو الأجر أو معاش التقاعد الذي يعتد به لتعيين القيمة القابلة للحجز كل ما يفوق هذا الراتب كتتمة له، كالمكافآت وغير ذلك من الزيادات. ولا يجوز الحجز على تعويضات الصرف من الخدمة العائدة للمستخدمين والعمال والخدم إلا وفق النسب المتقدم ذكرها على أن يحسب الحد الأدنى الرسمي للأجور على أساس سنوي. 

المادة 864- مع مراعاة أحكام البند 5 من المادة السابقة، يجوز حجز أجور ومعاشات تقاعد المستخدمين والعمال والخدم وتعويضات صرفهم من الخدمة ومرتبات موظفي القطاع العام لغاية نصفها في الأحوال الآتية: 1- من أجل دين للدولة. 2- من أجل ثمن مواد غذائية. 3- من أجل دين نفقة. 

المادة 865- لا يجوز التفرغ إلا عن جزء آخر من المرتبات والأجور ومعاشات التقاعد وتعويضات الصرف المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين يعادل الجزء القابل للحجز. 


*الباب الثاني - الحجز الاحتياطي*

المادة 866- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 للدائن أن يطلب من رئيس دائرة التنفيذ الترخيص بإلقاء الحجز الاحتياطي على أموال مدينه تأميناً لدينه. على أن هذا الحجز لا يجوز تأميناً لدين غير مستحق الأداء أو معلق على شرط لم يتحقق بعد إلا في الحالات المعينة بالمادة 111 من قانون الموجبات والعقود. إذا لم يكن الدين ثابتاً بسند فلرئيس دائرة التنفيذ أن يقرر إلقاء الحجز الاحتياطي متى توافرت لديه أدلة ترجح وجود هذا الدين. 

المادة 867- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يقدم طلب الحجز باستدعاء مرفق بمستندات الدين والوثائق الأخرى اللازمة. إذا كان الدين غير معين المقدار فعلى رئيس دائرة التنفيذ تقديره مؤقتاً على أن يضم إلى أصل الدين الفوائد المستحقة وفائدة سنة لم تستحق والرسوم والنفقات المتوقعة. 

المادة 868- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يصدر رئيس دائرة التنفيذ قراراً بالحجز أو برفضه أو بتقييده بكفالة أو بالتقدير المؤقت للدين دون توجيه إنذار سابق للمدين. يكون القرار القاضي برفض طلب الحجز قابلاً للاستئناف في المهلة ووفق الأصول المختصة بالأوامر على العرائض. أما القرار القاضي بإلقاء الحجز وبالتقدير المؤقت للدين فإنه يقبل الطعن أمام القاضي الذي أصدره في مهلة خمسة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه وينظر في هذا الطعن وفق الأصول المتبعة في القضايا المستعجلة. 

المادة 869- يقوم مأمور التنفيذ بالأعمال والإجراءات اللازمة لإلقاء الحجز على الأموال التي تقرر حجزها وبإبلاغ قرار الحجز إلى أمانة السجل العقاري بطريق المكتب المعاون إذا كان متعلقاً بعقار أو إلى الدوائر الرسمية المختصة بحفظ قيود الأموال المحجوزة أو بتوثيق المعاملات الجارية بشأنها، وكذلك بإبلاغ قرار الحجز إلى المدين بعد إلقاء الحجز. تطبق على حجز المنقول الأصول المرعية في الحجز التنفيذي على المنقول وتطبق على حجز العقار الأصول المرعية في الحجز التنفيذي على العقار باستثناء ما لا يتفق منها مع طبيعة وغرض الحجز الاحتياطي. 

المادة 870- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يسقط الحجز إذا لم يتقدم الحاجز بطلب تنفيذ سنده التنفيذي أو بادعاء لدى المحكمة المختصة للحكم له بدينه سبب الحجز، في مهلة خمسة أيام من تاريخ قرار الحجز، ما لم يكن قد تقدم بهذا الطلب أو الادعاء سابقاً. وعلى الحاجز أن يثبت قيامه بذلك في خلال مهلة خمسة أيام من تاريخ تبلغه كتاباً بهذا الشأن من دائرة التنفيذ وإلا يعلن رئيس دائرة التنفيذ تلقائياً سقوط الحجز. غير أنه يصح تقديم طلب تنفيذ سند دين غير مستحق منعاً لسقوط الحجز على أن لا يباشر بإجراءات التنفيذ قبل الاستحقاق. وتبلغ نسخة عن طلب تنفيذ السند أو عن الادعاء المنصوص عليهما في الفقرة الأولى إلى جميع الدوائر التي أبلغ إليها قرار الحجز. ويجري التبليغ بناء على طلب الحاجز بواسطة دائرة التنفيذ أو قلم المحكمة بحسب الأحوال. تبلغ دائرة التنفيذ القرار بسقوط الحجز إلى جميع الدوائر التي أبلغ إليها قرار الحجز لشطب إشارته. 

المادة 871- يتحول الحجز الاحتياطي إلى حجز تنفيذي لدى صدور حكم قابل للتنفيذ بإثبات حق الدائن، وإذا بني الحجز على سند أو ورقة قابلة للتنفيذ مباشرة فلا يتم تحوله إلا بعد انقضاء مهلة الإنذار بدون تقديم اعتراض على التنفيذ. 

المادة 872- تأخذ معاملات الحجز التنفيذي مجراها العادي بناء على طلب الحاجز بدون حاجة إلى إلقاء حجز جديد، ويعلن رئيس دائرة التنفيذ تحول الحجز الاحتياطي إلى حجز تنفيذي ويبلغ مأمور التنفيذ هذا التحول إلى أمانة السجل العقاري إذا كان المحجوز عقاراً أو إلى الدائرة المختصة إذا كان شيئاً يخضع التصرف به إلى القيد لدى هذه الدائرة. 

المادة 873- للمحجوز عليه أن يطلب من رئيس دائرة التنفيذ في مواجهة الحاجز رفع الحجز إذا قدم كفالة ضامنة تضمن حق الدائن بما يوازي قيمة الدين سبب الحجز وملحقاته. يقدر رئيس دائرة التنفيذ ماهية هذه الكفالة ومقدارها. 

المادة 874- يمكن رفع الحجز بناء على طلب الحاجز بدون حاجة لإبلاغ ودعوة المحجوز عليه. 

المادة 875- معدلة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 الحجز الاحتياطي على منقول يمنع المحجوز عليه من التصرف بالمال تصرفاً ناقلاً للملكية أو من ترتيب أية حقوق عليه. إذا كان المال المحجوز عقاراً أو منقولاً تحفظ قيوده وتوثق المعاملات الجارية بشأنه في الدوائر الرسمية. فيمكن للمحجوز عليه التصرف به أو ترتيب أية حقوق عليه وتجزئته على أن يتحمل المالك الجديد أو مكتسب الحق نتائج هذا الحجز ونتائج دعوى الأساس المتعلقة بالدين سبب الحجز. وفي جميع الأحوال يبقى استغلال المال المحجوز والانتفاع بريعه للمحجوز عليه ما لم يعين رئيس دائرة التنفيذ حارساً قضائياً على هذا المال. 

المادة 876- إذا كانت الأموال المحجوزة احتياطياً موجودة بيد شخص ثالث فالمأمور الذي يقوم بإلقاء الحجز يسلم إلى هذا الشخص صورة عن قرار الحجز وصورة عن المحضر المختص بحجز الأموال في يده. 


*الباب الثالث - حجز الاستحقاق*

المادة 877- لكل من له حق امتياز أو تتبع على أعيان منقولة أن يطلب من رئيس دائرة التنفيذ التابع لها مكان وجود تلك الأعيان الترخيص بإلقاء حجز الاستحقاق عليها. 

المادة 878- في الأحوال التي يجوز فيها للمالك الحقيقي بمقتضى القانون أن يدعي استحقاق مال منقول على من يحرزه، يجوز لذلك المالك أن يطلب الترخيص بإلقاء حجز الاستحقاق عليه. 

المادة 879- تتبع في حجز الاستحقاق القواعد المختصة بالحجز الاحتياطي إنما لا يجوز رفعه لقاء كفالة. 

المادة 880- الحكم الصادر بإثبات الحق يتضمن حكماً القضاء بإرجاع العين المحجوزة إلى مالكها الحقيقي أو إلى المكان الذي يجب أن تكون فيه. 


*الباب الرابع - الحجز لدى شخص ثالث*

المادة 881- لكل دائن أن يطلب من رئيس دائرة التنفيذ حجز ما لمدينه لدى شخص ثالث من الأموال الآتية: 1- المبالغ والديون النقدية ولو كانت مؤجلة أو معلقة على شرط. 2- الأوراق المالية المسعرة أو القابلة للتسعير في البورصة والمصدرة بشكل أسهم أو أسناد اسمية أو مختلطة والإيرادات وأنصبة الأرباح في الشركات. 3- الحصص في الشركات حتى قبل حلها، وبصرف النظر عن الأحكام المخالفة الواردة في الماجة 909 من قانون الموجبات والعقود وعن حقوق الأفضلية في الشراء العائدة للشركة ولسائر الشركاء، على أن تراعى أحكام المادة 897 فقرة 3 من القانون الحاضر. 4- الأشياء من المثليات والأعيان المنقولة. 

المادة 882- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يقدم طلب الحجز باستدعاء مرفق بمستندات الدين والوثائق الأخرى اللازمة. - اذا لم يكن الدين المطلوب الحجز الاحتياطي لدى شخص ثالث تأميناً له ثابتاً بسند فلرئيس دائرة التنفيذ أن يقرر إلقاء هذا الحجز متى توافرت لديه أدلة ترجح وجود الدين المذكور. على أن هذا الحجز لا يجوز تأميناً لدين غير مستحق الأداء أو معلق على شرط لم يتحقق بعد إلا في الحالات المعينة بالمادة 111 من قانون الموجبات والعقود. 

المادة 883- للدائن المشغولة ذمته بدين لصالح مدينه أن يطلب حجز هذا الدين تحت يده ما لم يكن قد أوفي بطريق المقاصة. ويتم ذلك بإبلاغ الحجز إلى المحجوز عليه. لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ، بناء على طلب مقدم من المحجوز عليه أو من كل ذي مصلحة في مواجهة الحاجز، أن يأمر هذا الأخير بإيداع المال صندوق الدائرة أو مصرفاً مقبولاً في مهلة يحددها. وفي حال عدم إيداعه في هذه المهلة يسقط الحجز حكماً ويعلن سقوطه بقرار من رئيس الدائرة بناء على طلب مقدم من طالب الإيداع في مواجهة الحاجز. ينظر رئيس دائرة التنفيذ في كل من الطلبين المشار إليهما وفق الأصول المتبعة في القضايا المستعجلة. 

المادة 884- إذا لم يكن الدين سبب الحجز معين المقدار فعلى رئيس دائرة التنفيذ أن يقدر قيمته تقديراً مؤقتاً، على أن يضم إلى أصل الدين الفوائد المستحقة وفائدة سنة لم تستحق والرسوم والنفقات المتوقعة. 

المادة 885- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يصدر رئيس دائرة التنفيذ قراراً بالحجز الاحتياطي لدى شخص ثالث أو برفضه أو بتقييده بكفالة أو بالتقدير المؤقت للدين دون توجيه إنذار سابق للمدين. يكون القرار القاضي برفض طلب الحجز قابلاً للاستئناف في المهل ووفق الأصول المختصة بالأوامر على العرائض. أما القرار القاضي بإلقاء الحجز وبالتقدير المؤقت للدين فإنه يقبل الطعن أمام القاضي الذي أصدره في مهلة خمسة أيام من تاريخ تبليغه. وينظر في هذا الطعن وفق الأصول المتبعة في القضايا المستعجلة. وتطبق على الحجز لدى شخص ثالث في مرحلته الاحتياطية أحكام المادتين 873 و 874. 

المادة 886- يتناول الحجز كل دين نشأ للمدين في ذمة المحجوز لديه إلى وقت تصريحه بما في ذمته إلا إذا كان الحجز مختصاً بدين معين أو بدين يستحق دورياً. إذا كان للمحجوز لديه عدة فروع فلا يسري الحجز إلا على الفرع الذي عينه الحاجز وإذا لم يعين الحاجز فرعاً خاصاً للمحجوز لديه فيسري الحجز حكماً على المركز الرئيسي الموجود في لبنان وعلى فروعه الكائنة فيه، ويجري التبليغ في هذه الحالة إلى المركز الرئيسي. 

المادة 887- مع مراعاة أحكام قانون سرية المصارف لا يجوز حجز أحد عناصر الحساب الجاري على وجه الاستقلال وإنما يجوز حجز الرصيد، ويكون من شأن إبلاغ الحجز إلى المحجوز لديه وقف الحساب وتصفيته، لغاية تنفيذ الحجز، على أساس المعاملات السابقة ولو لم تكن قد تقيدت فيه. 

المادة 888- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يبلغ قرار الحجز ومستنداته بلا إبطاء إلى المحجوز لديه مع تكليفه التصريح في خلال خمسة أيام بما في ذمته من مال أو دين وذلك ببيان الأعيان ومقدار الدين أو رصيده، وسببه وشروطه والحوالات التي حصلت بشأنه والحجوز التي ألقيت عليه. ويدرج في وثيقة التبليغ نص المادة 890. لا يبلغ قرار الحجز ومستنداته إلى المحجوز عليه إلا بعد وصول التبليغ إلى المحجوز لديه. ويجب أن يرسل التبليغ إلى المحجوز عليه في مهلة أقصاها خمسة أيام من تاريخ ورود وثيقة تبليغ المحجوز لديه. في حال إقامة المحجوز عليه أو المحجوز لديه خارج لبنان يتم التبليغ إليه وفق أحكام المادة 413. 

المادة 889- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يضع المحجوز لديه تصريحه بشكل جواب على قرار الحجز يدونه على مذكرة التبليغ أو على محضر الحجز أو يقدمه باستدعاء أو يرسله بكتاب مضمون مع إشعار بالوصول خلال مدة خمسة أيام من التبليغ. على المحجوز لديه أن يقدم تصريحاً إضافياً بكل ما يقع على الدين من حجز أو حوالات لاحقة للتصريح الأول وبكل ما يقع على المال من هلاك وذلك خلال خمسة أيام من تاريخ تبلغه الحجز أو الحوالة أو وقوع حادث الهلاك. على مأمور التنفيذ أن يبلغ الحاجز بدون إبطاء مضمون التصريح المقدم من المحجوز لديه لتمكينه من المنازعة فيه عند الاقتضاء. يعفى التصريح الأصلي والتصريح الإضافي من أي رسم أو طابع مالي. 

المادة 890- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 إذا لم يرسل المحجوز لديه التصريح الأصلي في المهلة المعينة أصبح ملزماً تجاه الحاجز بالمبلغ الذي كان سبباً للحجز إلا إذا أبدى عذراً حرياً بالقبول تقدره المحكمة. إذا قدر الحاجز مقدار دين المحجوز لديه فلا يلزم هذا الأخير إلا بما حدده الحاجز. 

المادة 891- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
يجوز لكل حاجز وللمحجوز عليه أن ينازع في صحة تصريح المحجوز لديه باستحضاره أمام المحكمة المختصة وفقاً للقواعد العامة. إذا ظهر أن المحجوز لديه كان سيئ النية فيحكم عليه بغرامة من عشريس ألفا إلى مايتي ألف ليرة لبنانية مع حفظ الحق للحاجز بالتعويض عما أصابه من ضرر بسبب ما أحدثه هذا المسلك من التأخير والنفقات. في حال تعلق التصريح المنازع فيه بأعيان منقولة يكون لمأمور التنفيذ بناء على إذن الرئيس أن يدخل مكان وجود تلك الأعيان ويلقي الحجز عليها. وإذا أخفاها المحجوز لديه أو حاول إخفاءها عن سوء نية تعرض لعقوبة اختلاس وإتلاف الأموال المحجوزة. 

المادة 892- يترتب على الحجز: 1- حبس المال المحجوز بأجمعه تحت يد المحجوز لديه من تاريخ تبلغه الحجز ومنع هذا الأخير من تسليمه أو دفعه إلى دائنه أو من إجراء مقاصة معه على الدين. 2- منع المحجوز عليه من تسلم العين أو قبض الدين أو من إسقاطه أو إنقاص قيمته أو من منح مهلة لمدينه ومن التصرف بالمال المحجوز إضراراً بالحاجز. 3- اعتبار المحجوز لديه حارساً للعين المحجوزة. ليس من شأن الحجز أن يوقف استحقاق الفوائد على المحجوز لديه، على أن سريان هذه الفوائد يتوقف عند الإيداع. إذا وقع الحجز على السند الإسمي فإنه يمنع التصرف برأس المال وبالفوائد والعائدات. 

المادة 893- يجوز لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ، بناء على طلب المحجوز عليه، أن يقرر وفق الأصول المتبعة في القضايا المستعجلة حصر الحجز بجزء من المال المحجوز كاف لتسديد الدين. يكون للحاجز امتياز على الجزء الذي حصر فيه الحجز، وللمحجوز عليه أن يستوفي الجزء الآخر من مدينه. 

المادة 894- للمحجوز لديه أن يودع تلقائياً الأموال المحجوزة لدى صندوق الدائرة أو لدى مصرف مقبول حتى لو كان النزاع قائماً على ثبوت دين الحاجز. ويبقى الحجز مستمراً على الأموال والمبالغ المودعة. لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ، بناء على طلب مقدم من الحاجز أو المحجوز عليه في مواجهة المحجوز لديه، أن يأمر هذا الأخير على الطريقة المتبعة في القضايا المستعجلة بإيداع الأموال المحجوزة صندوق الدائرة أو مصرفاً مقبولاً في مهلة يحددها. وإذا تخلف المحجوز لديه عن الإيداع في المهلة المحددة جاز لكل من الحاجز والمحجوز عليه، صيانة لحقوقه، اتخاذ التدابير الاحتياطية على أموال المحجوز لديه. على مأمور التنفيذ أن يخبر الحاجز والمحجوز عليه بحصول الإيداع في خلال خمسة أيام. 

المادة 895- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يسقط الحجز الاحتياطي لدى شخص ثالث إذا لم يتقدم الحاجز بطلب تنفيذ سنده التنفيذي أو بادعاء لدى المحكمة المختصة للحكم له بدينه سبب الحجز في مهلة خمسة أيام من تاريخ إبلاغه من قبل دائرة التنفيذ بناء على طلب المحجوز عليه إشعاراً بحصول تبليغ المحجوز لديه قرار الحجز، هذا ما لم يكن قد تقدم سابقاً بذلك الطلب أو الادعاء. وعلى الحاجز أن يثبت قيامه بذلك، في خلال خمسة أيام من تاريخ تبلغه كتاباً بهذا الشأن من دائرة التنفيذ، وإلا يعلن رئيس دائرة التنفيذ تلقائياً سقوط الحجز. غير أنه يصح تقديم طلب تنفيذ سند دين غير مستحق منعاً لسقوط الحجز على أن لا يباشر بإجراءات التنفيذ قبل الاستحقاق. تبلغ دائرة التنفيذ القرار بسقوط الحجز إلى الشخص الثالث. وتطبق على الحجز لدى شخص ثالث فيما يتعلق بتحوله إلى حجز تنفيذي الأحكام المنصوص عليها في هذا الصدد بالنسبة للحجز الاحتياطي في المادتين 871 و 872. 

المادة 896- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 على المحجوز لديه، بناء على تكليف يقرره رئيس دائرة التنفيذ في المرحلة التنفيذية وفي خلال مهلة أقصاها خمسة أيام، أن يسلم إلى هذه الدائرة، مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 890، ما أقر به، أو ما يفي بدين الحاجز وقيمة النفقات إذا كان المبلغ المصرح به يفوقهما أو إذا أهمل المحجوز لديه التصريح ولم يستصدر قراراً بقبول عذره، أو ما قضت به المحكمة في المنازعة بالتصريح. وله أن يحسم ما أنفقه من مصاريف كما يقدرها رئيس دائرة التنفيذ. ويجب على المحجوز لديه أن يشفع التسليم ببيان مفصل عن الحجوز والحوالات الواقعة على الأموال المحجوزة. للحاجز، في حال تخلف المحجوز لديه عن التسليم وفقاً لأحكام الفقرة السابقة، أن ينفذ على أموال هذا الأخير في سياق المعاملة التنفيذية نفسها دون حاجة للاستحصال على سند تنفيذي ضده. بعد أن تقتطع دائرة التنفيذ نفقات المعاملة، توزع ما تبقى من الأموال التي استلمتها من المحجوز لديه على الحاجزين الظاهرين حتى تاريخ قرار التكليف المذكور في الفقرة الأولى، ثم تسلم الرصيد إلى المحجوز عليه إذا لم يكن هنالك حاجزون آخرون قد ظهروا بعد التاريخ المذكور، وإذا كان المبلغ لا يكفي لإيفاء الحاجزين الظاهرين حتى تاريخ قرار التكليف السابق ذكره فيجري التوزيع النسبي. وتراعى حقوق الأفضلية وأحكام المادتين 898 و 899. 

المادة 897- إذا تناول الحجز أعياناً منقولة وجب، عند تنفيذ سند الحاجز، أن تباع وفق القواعد المقررة لبيع المنقول بدون حاجة إلى حجز جديد. إذا كان المال المحجوز ديناً غير مستحق الأداء جاز بيعه بالمزاد العلني بأمر من رئيس دائرة التنفيذ وعن يد مأمور التنفيذ، ما لم يرد نص مخالف. إذا كان المال المحجوز حصة في شركة فيجري بيعه وفق القواعد المنصوص عليها في المواد 937 إلى 944 بالقدر الذي تتفق به مع ماهية هذا المال. وفي الحالات التي يخول فيها نص قانوني للشركاء حق الموافقة على المشترى. تكون للشركاء مهلة عشرة أيام من تاريخ تبليغ قرار الإحالة إلى مركز الشركة لاستعمال هذه الحق. فإذا لم يصرحوا لدائرة التنفيذ خلال هذه المهلة بموافقتهم طبق الشروط القانونية حق للمشتري اللجوء إلى تصفية الحصة المبيعة. ويجري توزيع الثمن وفق أحكام المواد 990 وما يليها. 

المادة 898- إذا تفرغ المحجوز عليه عن الدين بتاريخ سابق لتبليغ الحجز إلى المحجوز لديه فلا يعتد بالحجز. إذا كان التفرغ لاحقاً لتبليغ الحجز إلى المحجوز لديه وسابقاً لتبليغ الحجز إلى المحجوز عليه فيعتبر المتفرغ له بحكم الحاجز الثاني ويكون له أن يشترك مع الحاجز بقدر حصته في الدين ما لم يكن الحاجز قد أصبح صاحب امتياز. أما إذا حصل التفرغ بتاريخ لاحق لتبليغ الحجز إلى المحجوز لديه والمحجوز عليه فلا يسري على الحاجز. 

المادة 899- إذا وقع التفرغ عن الدين بعد إبلاغ الحجز إلى المحجوز لديه وقبل إبلاغه إلى المحجوز عليه ثم وقع بعد التفرغ حجز ثان يتم التوزيع على الوجه التالي: تحدد أولاً حصة الحاجز الأول بإجراء توزيع نسبي بين ذوي العلاقة الثلاثة، ثم تعطى الزيادة للمتفرغ له بالأفضلية على الحاجز الثاني

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الباب الخامس - الحجز التنفيذي*

*الفصل الأول - الحجز التنفيذي على المنقول*

*القسم الأول - أحكام عامة في الحجز*

المادة 900- يجري التنفيذ أصلاً على المنقول بطريق الحجز ويقع على الأشياء والأعيان المنقولة والأوراق المالية المحررة لحاملها أو القابلة للتظهير التي هي في حيازة المدين. 

المادة 901- يكون الحجز باطلاً إذا لم يسبقه إنذار تبلغه دائرة التنفيذ إلى المدين قبل الحجز بمدة أربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل وخمسة أيام على الأكثر، ما لم يقرر رئيس دائرة التنفيذ، بناء على طلب الدائن، إبلاغ الإنذار ووضع محضر الحجز في وقت واحد. وفي هذه الحالة يتحمل الحاجز نفقات الحجز إذا قام المدين بالإيفاء في مهلة يومين من تاريخ الحجز، ما لم يكن المدين قد أنذر قبل طلب التنفيذ بواسطة الكاتب العدل أو بكتاب مضمون لدفع الدين ولم يفعل. 

المادة 902- للمحجوز عليه أن يعترض على الإنذار المرسل إليه من دائرة التنفيذ أو على الحجز باستحضار خصمه أمام رئيس دائرة التنفيذ الذي ينظر في الاعتراض وفق أحكام المادة 829. 

المادة 903- على مأمور التنفيذ أن ينتقل لأجل إلقاء الحجز الذي قرره رئيس دائرة التنفيذ، إلى مكان وجود الأشياء والأموال المراد حجزها وأن يدخل بيت المدين بعد إعلان صفته الرسمية، ولا يجري التفتيش في بيت المدين إلا بحضور مختار المحلة أو أحد أفراد الضابطة العدلية. ينظم محضر الحجز في مكان إلقائه ما لم تقتض الضرورة غير ذلك. يمكن استبعاد حضور الحاجز معاملة الحجز إذا طلب ذلك المحجوز عليه. 

المادة 904- إذا رفض المدين أو أحد أفراد عائلته أو مستخدميه السماح بدخول المنزل أو محل العمل أو المستودع أو نودي عليه أو على أفراد عائلته أو مستخدميه فلم يجب أحد أو امتنع عن فتح الأبواب أو الصناديق أو الخزائن المقفلة أو ما شابهها، جاز لمأمور التنفيذ خلع الأبواب والأقفال على أن يجري ذلك بحضور مختار المحلة أو أحد أفراد الضابطة العدلية. وله أن يكتفي مؤقتاً بختم الأبواب بالشمع الأحمر ويضع عليها عبارة يحظر فيها مس الأختام بدون معرفة دائرة التنفيذ تحت طائلة العقوبة القانونية أو أن يقيم خفيراً للمحافظة على الأموال. لمأمور التنفيذ عند الاقتضاء أن يستعين بالقوة العامة في سبيل القيام بمهمته. 

المادة 905- يجب أن يتضمن محضر الحجز: 1- هوية الدائن والمدين ومقام كل منهما. 2- تعيين مقام مختار في منطقة دائرة التنفيذ للحاجز وللمحجوز عليه في حال وجودهما، إذا لم يكن لهما مقام حقيقي في تلك المنطقة أو لم يسبق أن اختارا مقاماً فيها. 3- الأعمال التي قام بها مأمور التنفيذ وما لقيه من عقبات واعتراضات وما تقرر بشأنها. 4- بيان الأشياء والأموال المحجوزة مع ذكر نوعها وأوصافها ومقدارها ووزنها أو قياسها وقيمتها بوجه التقريب. 5- تعيين حارس لتسلم الأموال المحجوزة بعد الاستماع إلى أقوال من كان حاضراً من الفريقين وتدوينها. 

المادة 906- يجوز تعيين المحجوز عليه حارساً للأموال المحجوزة إلا إذا خشي تبديدها لأسباب جدية. وليس له رفض الحراسة. 

المادة 907- إذا لم يقبل أحد الحراسة ولم يكن المحجوز عليه حاضراً فعلى مأمور التنفيذ أن يتخذ التدابير اللازمة للمحافظة على الأموال المحجوزة بإيداعها في محل أمين. 

المادة 908- يوقع الحارس على محضر الحجز وإذا لم يفعل تذكر الأسباب المانعة وتسلم إليه صورة عنه. وعلى مأمور التنفيذ أن يوضح له التبعة الملقاة على عاتقه وينبهه إلى أن كل إتلاف أو اختلاس أو إخفاء للأشياء المحجوزة أو الامتناع عن تسليمها يستهدف للمسؤوليتين الجزائية والمدنية. 

المادة 909- لا يجوز للحارس استعمال الأموال المحجوزة أو استغلالها أو إعارتها. أما إذا كان الحارس هو مالكها أو صاحب حق الانتفاع بها فيجوز له عندئذ أن يستعملها فيما خصصت له ما لم يمنع عليه ذلك رئيس دائرة التنفيذ في قرار الحجز أو في قرار لاحق. وإذا كان الحجز واقعاً على ماشية أو أدوات أو آلات لازمة لإدارة أو استغلال أرض أو مصنع أو مشغل أو مؤسسة جاز لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ أن يكلف الحارس أو سواه القيام بالإدارة والاستغلال. 

المادة 910- تصبح الأموال محجوزة بمجرد تنظيم محضر الحجز ولو لم تسلم إلى حارس. 

المادة 911- لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ أن يقرر أجراً للحراسة من النفقات العامة إذا كان الحارس غير المحجوز عليه. 


*القسم الثاني - إجراءات خاصة في حجز أنواع معينة من الأموال المنقولة*

المادة 912- لا يجوز حجز الغلة المتصلة بالأرض أو بالشجر أو المزروعات القائمة بمعزل عن العقار إلا في الأسابيع الستة التي تسبق نضوجها.. ويجري هذا الحجز بطريقة الحجز التنفيذي. يتم إلقاء الحجز بتنظيم محضر يكون من شأنه منع تصرف المدين بالغلة، ويجري تقديرها بمعرفة خبير ولرئيس دائرة التنفيذ عند الاقتضاء أن يعين حارساً لها. 

المادة 913- على مأمور التنفيذ، عند إلقاء الحجز على الغلة أو المزروعات في حالتها المعينة في المادة السابقة، أن يبين في المحضر مكان الأرض ومساحتها ونوع المزروعات والأشجار وعددها وما ينتظر أن يحصد أو يجنى أو ينتج منها. 

المادة 914- يباع حق اجتناء الغلة بالمزايدة، غير أنه يجوز لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ أن يفوض إلى حارس أو إلى الحاجز نفسه أمر اجتنائها إذا كان النضوج بلغ حداً يخشى معه إصابة الثمار أو المزروعات بضرر، فتباع حينئذ الثمار أو المزروعات المجتناة وفق ما يقرره رئيس دائرة التنفيذ بموجب أحكام المادة 923. ويستوفى الحارس أو الحاجز ما أنفقه على اجتناء الغلة. 

المادة 915- إذا تناول الحجز مصوغات أو سبائك من ذهب أو من فضة أو من معدن نفيس ومجوهرات أو أحجاراً كريمة فيجب أن توزن وتعين أوصافها بدقة وتقدر بمعرفة خبير وتنقل في حرز مختوم. 

المادة 916- تودع دائرة التنفيذ النقود والأوراق المالية والأشياء الثمينة والمصوغات في صندوقها أو في أحد المصارف المقبولة. 

المادة 917- إذا كان الحجز واقعاً على أموال محفوظة في خزانة استأجرها المدين من أحد المصارف أو على أموال معروضة في معرض عام، فعلى مأمور التنفيذ أن يعين في الحال مدير المصرف أو مدير المعرض حارساً لها. وفي الحالة الأولى يختم الخزانة بالشمع الأحمر إلى أن يتمكن من فتحها وجرد موجوداتها بحضور المحجوز عليه أو بحضور مختار المحلة أو أحد أفراد الضابطة العدلية. تنتهي الحراسة عند استلام دائرة التنفيذ الأموال المحجوزة. 


*القسم الثالث - الاشتراك في الحجز*

المادة 918- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 لا يجوز لدائني المحجوز عليه إلقاء حجز تنفيذي ثان على الأموال المحجوزة وإنما لهم أن يطلبوا اشتراكهم في الحجز باستدعاء يقدم إلى دائرة التنفيذ مرفقاً بالمستندات المؤيدة لحقهم، وعليهم أن يتخذوا مقاماً مختاراً في نطاق الدائرة إذا لم يكن لهم مقام فيه ما لم يكونوا ممثلين بمحام حيث يعد مكتبه مقاماً مختاراً لهم ويجوز إبلاغهم فيه أينما وجد هذا المكتب. يمكن دائنو المحجوز عليه أن يستدعوا إلقاء حجز جديد على الأموال الخارجة عن الحجز الأول. لمأمور التنفيذ، بعد صدور القرار بإلقاء الحجز الجديد، أن يقوم بجرد الأموال المحجوزة سابقاً بحضور الحارس إذا وجد وأن يضع محضراً بحجز الأموال الخارجة عنها ويسلم هذه الأموال إلى الحارس نفسه أو إلى حارس آخر. على الدائنين أن يتحملوا النفقات إذا لم يسفر طلبهم عن اكتشاف أموال جديدة. 

المادة 919- على مأمور التنفيذ أن يبلغ طلب الاشتراك بالحجز إلى الحاجز والمحجوز عليه والحارس. ويكون تبليغ الاشتراك بالحجز بمثابة حجز على البدل الذي يحصل عن بيع المال المحجوز ما لم يكن قد ورد طلب الاشتراك بالحجز بعد الكف عن البيع. وفي هذه الحالة يقتصر أثره على ما تبقى من البدل بعد إيفاء الحاجز والمشتركين بالحجز قبل الكف عن البيع. 

المادة 920- يجوز لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ عند وجود الأموال المحجوزة سابقاً في أماكن متفرقة أن يقرر بحسب ظروف الحال جمع الأموال كلها في محل واحد وتوحيد معاملة البيع. 


*القسم الرابع - إجراءات البيع*

المادة 921- على رئيس دائرة التنفيذ في خلال خمسة أيام من تاريخ وضع محضر الحجز أن يقرر بيع الأموال المحجوزة بالمزاد العلني. 

المادة 922- يجري البيع في مكان وجود الأموال المحجوزة أو في أقرب سوق أو أي مكان آخر يعينه رئيس دائرة التنفيذ. 

المادة 923- إذا كانت الأموال المحجوزة عرضة للتلف أو لتقلب الأسعار فيجب أن يقرر رئيس دائرة التنفيذ، بناء على طلب ذوي العلاقة أو الحارس، بيعها بين ساعة وساعة بالطريقة التي يرتئيها ودون التقيد حتماً بالإجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذا القسم. 

المادة 924- يحدد مأمور التنفيذ موعداً لإجراء البيع باليوم والساعة ويعلن عن البيع بالنشر في الصحف اليومية وفي الجريدة الرسمية وباللصق على الجدران في ساحة المدينة أو البلدة وفي اللوحة المعدة للإعلان على باب دائرة التنفيذ وفي محل وجود الأموال المحجوزة، وذلك قبل الموعد المعين للبيع بثمانية أيام على الأقل وخمسة عشر يوماً على الأكثر. 

المادة 925- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 يحدد رئيس دائرة التنفيذ عدد النشرات والإعلانات بالنسبة لقيمة الأموال المحجوزة ويعين الصحف اليومية وله أن يكتفي بمعاملة اللصق إذا كانت القيمة لا تتعدى المليون ليرة لبنانية. 

المادة 926- يجوز أن يعهد إلى مختاري القرى بلصق الإعلانات في المحلات المحددة لها. 

المادة 927- يثبت اللصق بشهادة من مأمور التنفيذ أو المباشر أو مختار البلدة ويثبت النشر بتقديم نسخة عن الجريدة. 


المادة 928- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 إذا قدر مأمور التنفيذ أن قيمة المال المحجوز لا تتجاوز ماية وستون ألف ليرة لبنانية ولم ينازع المحجوز عليه بتقديره فيكتفى بما قدر، وفي غير هذه الحالة يعين رئيس دائرة التنفيذ خبيراً لتقدير قيمة المحجوز ويشار إلى القيمة المقدرة في إعلانات الطرح. ولا يجوز إتمام البيع ما لم يبلغ الثمن المعروض ستين بالمائة من القيمة المقدرة. 

المادة 929- الأشياء الذهبية والفضية والمجوهرات الكريمة توزن بدقة وتقدر قيمتها بمعرفة خبير، وكذلك تقدر قيمة التحف، ويشار إلى القيمة المقدرة في إعلانات الطرح. ولا يتم بيعها بثمن يقل عن تسعة أعشار هذه القيمة. 

المادة 930- يباشر مأمور التنفيذ إجراءات المزايدة في الموعد والمكان المعينين ويحيل المال على الزائد الأخير الذي يدفع الثمن الأكبر. ويكن الاستعانة بدلال البلدية أو بدلال آخر يختاره مأمور التنفيذ وتعين أجرته من حصيلة البيع وتعتبر من نفقات التنفيذ. يثبت مأمور التنفيذ بمحضر ينظمه جميع الإجراءات التي تمت أمامه مع بيان اسم كل مزايدة وما بلغه ثمن كل شيء أو كل صفقة. 

المادة 931- إذا لم يتقدم مزايدون في الموعد المعين للمزايدة فعلى رئاسة دائرة التنفيذ أن تعين المبلغ الذي تخفضه من ثمن الطرح ثم تؤجل موعد البيع خمسة عشر يوماً على الأقل وثلاثين يوماً على الأكثر. وتتبع قبل المزايدة في الموعد الجديد معاملة النشر التي اتبعت قبل المزايدة الأولى. ويمكن لرئاسة دائرة التنفيذ أن توسع معاملة النشر واللصق، ويجب أن يذكر فيها الثمن المخفض. ويجب على رئيس دائرة التنفيذ تكرار التأجيل والتخفيض إلى أن يتقدم راغب بالشراء. تطبق أحكام هذه المادة فور نشر هذا القانون. 

المادة 932- يدفع ثمن البيع حالاً رئيس و ليس لمأمور التنفيذ أن يمنح المشتري أية مهلة. 

المادة 933- إذا امتنع أو عجز المشتري عن دفع الثمن فتطرح الأموال المحجوزة مجدداً للبيع على عهدته وتجري المزايدة في الحال إذا كان الأمر مستطاعاً ويتحمل المشتري الناكل الفرق بين الثمن الذي عرضه والثمن المدفوع أخيراً مع النفقات الإضافية التي تسبب بها ويعتبر محضر البيع سنداً تنفيذياً بالنسبة إليه بفرق الثمن وبالنفقات المذكورة. لا يستفيد المشتري الناكل من الزيادة في الثمن. 

المادة 934- يجب الكف عن البيع عندما تبلغ قيمة المبيعات مقداراً كافياً لأداء النفقات وديون الحاجز والمشتركين في الحجز وتخصص حصيلة البيع لإيفاء الديون وينتهي الحجز على الأموال التي لم يتناولها البيع. 

المادة 935- من يشتري عن حسن نية مالاً منقولاً في مزايدة ويدفع الثمن يصبح مالكاً له بوجه بات، مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 306 فقرة 1. 

المادة 936- إذا تمتع الحاجز عن متابعة إجراءات التنفيذ رغم إشعاره من قبل دائرة التنفيذ بورود طلب من مشترك في الحجز لمتابعة تلك الإجراءات ومضى خمسة أيام على استلامه هذا الإشعار، جاز لهذا المشترك بقرار من رئيس دائرة التنفيذ أن يحل محل الحاجز لمتابعة التنفيذ. ويبلغ هذا الحلول إلى المحجوز عليه. 


*القسم الخامس - إجراءات بيع الأسهم والأسناد*

المادة 937- مع مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة بنظام بورصة بيروت، أن الأسهم من أي نوع كانت والأسناد القابلة للتداول تباع بالمزاد العلني بواسطة دائرة تنفيذ بيروت. وعلى الدوائر التنفيذية الأخرى أن ترسل إلى هذه الدائرة الأوراق المطلوب بيعها بطريق البريد ضمن ظروف مختومة مصرح بقيمتها. 

المادة 938- يجوز لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ، إذا كانت الأسناد أو الأسهم المطروحة للبيع ذات شأن، أن يستعين بأحد العاملين الاختصاصيين في البورصة أو المصارف في بعض الإجراءات الممهدة للبيع، وعليه عندئذ أن يقرر ما يجب اتخاذه من إجراءات الإعلان مع مراعاة الأحكام القانونية والأنظمة المتعلقة بالبيع في البورصة. 

المادة 939- يضع الحاجز قائمة تتضمن بيان هوية أصحاب العلاقة ومقامهم ونوع الحق المطلوب بيعه وقيمته الاسمية والحقيقية والسند المثبت له والتأمينات والحقوق التابعة له وتعيين ثمن الطرح وشروط المزايدة. على مأمور التنفيذ أن يدعو ذوي العلاقة للاطلاع على القائمة وبيان ملاحظاتهم أو اعتراضاتهم في استدعاء يقدمونه بوجه الحاجز إلى رئيس دائرة التنفيذ في مهلة خمسة أيام من تبلغهم الدعوة وإلا سقط حقهم بذلك. 

المادة 940- يفصل رئيس دائرة التنفيذ في الاعتراضات وفق الأصول المبينة في المادة 829. وله أن يوقف البيع لأسباب هامة. 

المادة 941- يحدد رئيس دائرة التنفيذ موعداً لإجراء البيع، وتتقدمه معاملة النشر واللصق بالطريقة نفسها وفي المهل المنصوص عليها في المواد 924 إلى المادة 927. إذا لم يتم البيع وفق الشروط المتقدمة، تطبق أحكام المادة 931. 

المادة 942- تحصل المزايدة علناً لدى رئيس دائرة التنفيذ الذي يصدر قراراً مبرماً بإحالة البيع إلى المزايد الأخير. ولا تسلم صورة صالحة للتنفيذ عن القرار إلى المشتري إلا بعد دفع الثمن وتنفيذ شروط البيع. 

المادة 943- يجوز لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ أن يلزم الشخص المعنوي مصدر السند الأصلي بتحويله إلى اسم المشتري أو بجعله سنداً لحامله حسب رغبة هذا الأخير ما لم يمنع ذلك القانون أو النظام الخاضع له هذا السند. 

المادة 944- إذا لم يدفع المشتري الثمن في مهلة عشرة أيام من صدور قرار الإحالة، يرسل إليه رئيس دائرة التنفيذ، بناء على طلب الحاجز أو أحد ذوي العلاقة، إنذاراً للقيام بذلك في مهلة ثلاثة أيام. وإذا نكل عن الدفع يعاد البيع على عهدته ويذكر في الإعلانات أن البيع يجري على عهدة المشتري والناكل ويبين فيها الثمن الأول الذي عين لطرح والثمن الذي انتهت إليه الإحالة الأولى. ويجب أن يتضمن قرار الإحالة الأخير إلزام المشتري الأول يغرق الثمن مع النفقات الإضافية التي تسبب بها. ولا يستفيد هذا الأخير من الزيادة في الثمن. 


*القسم السادس - دعوى استحقاق المال المحجوز*

المادة 945- يجوز لمن يدعي ملكية المنقولات المحجوزة أن يعترض على الحجز لدى رئيس دائرة التنفيذ ويطلب إخراج هذه المنقولات من الحجز. وعليه أن يودع مقدماً نفقات النشر إذا كان حاصلاً وأن يقدم ما لديه من مستندات ويوضح الأدلة التي تثبت حقه. ويجب عندئذ على مأمور التنفيذ أن يدعو بمذكرات خاصة أو بكتب مضمونة مصحوبة بإسناد إيصال كلاً من المعترض والحاجز والمشتركين بالحجز والمحجوز عليه إلى جلسة أمام رئيس دائرة التنفيذ. وينظر الرئيس في الاعتراض وفق الأصول المتبعة في القضايا المستعجلة. يتوقف التنفيذ بمجرد تقديم الاعتراض وحتى صدور قرار رئيس دائرة التنفيذ بشأنه. 

المادة 946- إذا أقر جميع ذوي العلاقة بملكية المعترض للمال المدعى به إخراج هذا المال من الحجز وسلم إلى المعترض. وإذا اختلفوا جاز لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ متى تبينت له جدية النزاع أن يقرر إخراج المال مؤقتاً من البيع وإيداعه في محل يعينه أو تسليمه إلى حارس حتى الفصل في أساس النزاع. وله أن يكلف المعترض تقديم كفالة تضمن الضرر الذي يصيب الحاجز أو المحجوز عليه أو المشتركين بالحجز. على المعترض أن يقدم الدعوى بوجه الحاجز والمشتركين بالحجز والمحجوز عليه لإثبات حقه أمام المحكمة المختصة في خلال خمسة أيام اعتباراً من صدور قرار رئيس دائرة التنفيذ وإلا يستأنف التنفيذ ويسقط كل إجراء متخذ لوقفه. ويبلغ قلم المحكمة نسخة عن الاستحضار يوم تقديمه إلى دائرة التنفيذ. ويستمر وقف التنفيذ إلى أن يصدر الحكم برد الدعوى كلياً أو جزئياً، ويكون هذا الحكم معجل التنفيذ. 

المادة 947- يجوز لمن يدعي ملكية المال المحجوز أن يقيم دعواه ولو بعد البيع بالمزايدة إذا كان المشتري سيئ النية. 


*الفصل الثاني - الحجز التنفيذي على العقار*

*القسم الأول - الحجز وآثاره*

المادة 948- إن طلب التنفيذ على العقار أو على حصة شائعة فيه أو على الحق العيني العقاري أو على طابق أو شقة مقيدة في السجل العقاري وفق قانون تنظيم ملكية الأبنية المؤلفة من عدة طوابق أو شقق يقدم إلى دائرة التنفيذ المختصة أو إلى دائرة التنفيذ الواقع في العقار أو جميع العقارات المطلوب التنفيذ عليها في منطقتها باستدعاء من الدائن مرفق بالسند التنفيذي وبإفادة من أمانة السجل العقاري عن العقار أو العقارات المطلوب التنفيذ عليها تبين ملكيتها وما يتعلق بها من حقوق وأعباء كما تبين أوصافها أو مشتملاتها. إذا كان العقار غير خاضع لنظام السجل العقاري فتصدر الإفادة عن مختار المحلة أو عن أمانة السجل العقاري بالاستناد إلى السجل الخاص، وإذا كان العقار قيد التحديد والتحرير فتصدر الإفادة عن القاضي العقاري. 

المادة 949- إذا كانت عقارات المدين واقعة في مناطق تابعة لدوائر تنفيذ مختلفة فيجب أن تتولى معاملة التنفيذ الدائرة المختصة بهذه المعاملة على أن تتم إجراءاته بما يتعلق بالعقارات التابعة للدوائر الأخرى بطريق استنابة هذه الدوائر ما لم تكن العقارات متلاصقة أو داخلة في نطاق استثمار مشروع واحد فيجري عندئذ تنفيذ واحد لدى الدائرة التابع لها مركز المشروع أو أحد العقارات. 

المادة 950- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يرسل مأمور التنفيذ فور تسلمه طلب الدائن إنذاراً إلى المدين يتضمن تكليفه: 1- الإيفاء في خلال خمسة أيام. 2- تعيين مقام مختار له في نطاق الدائرة إذا لم يكن له مقام فيه أو لم يسبق له أن اتخذ مقاماً مختاراً فيه، وذلك في خلال المهلة المشار إليها في البند السابق وإلا اعتبر قلم الدائرة مقاماً مختاراً له، هذا ما لم يكن ممثلاً بمحام حيث يعد مكتبه مقاماً مختاراً له ويجوز إبلاغه فيه أينما وجد هذا المكتب. كما يتضمن ذكر نوع العقار أو الحق العيني المطلوب حجزه ورقم العقار والمنطقة الكائن فيها. ترفق بالإنذار صورة عن السند المطلوب تنفيذه، ما لم يكن قد سبق إبلاغه إلى المدين إذ تكفي عندئذ الإشارة إلى السند وتاريخ إبلاغه ومقدار الدين المطلوب. 

المادة 951- إذا كان صاحب العقار أو صاحب الحق العيني غير المدين فعلى مأمور التنفيذ أن يرسل إليه صورة عن الإنذار. 

المادة 952- عند انقضاء مهلة الإنذار بدون إيفاء الدين يقرر رئيس دائرة التنفيذ، بناء على طلب الدائن، الحجز على العقارات. ويجوز، بناء على طلب هذا الأخير، أن يقرر الحجز وإبلاغ الإنذار في آن واحد إلى المدين، وتطبق عندئذ أحكام المادة 901. على مأمور التنفيذ أن يرسل فوراً صورة عن قرار الحجز إلى أمين السجل العقاري عن طريق المكتب المعاون التابع له العقار، وعلى هذا الأخير أن يقيده في السجل اليومي ساعة وروده ثم يحيله إلى أمين السجل العقاري لتسجيله في صحيفة العقار العينية. إذا كان العقار غير خاضع لنظام السجل العقاري فيرسل مأمور التنفيذ صورة عن قرار الحجز إلى مختار المحلة الذي عليه أن يقيد الحجز حالاً في الدفتر الموجود لديه أو في دفتر ينشئه لهذه الغاية وصورة أخرى إلى أمين السجل العقاري المختص الذي يجب عليه أن يقيد الحجز حالاً في سجل خاص يتخذه لديه لكل قرية أو بلدة أو منطقة عقارية، ويمكن أن يتم تبليغ أمين السجل والمختار بواسطة صاحب العلاقة، وعلى المرجع المذكور أن يعيد وثيقة التبليغ إلى دائرة التنفيذ موقعاً عليها منه بجانب خاتمه الرسمي ومع ذكر تاريخ التبليغ، وإذا كان العقار قيد التحديد والتحرير تبلغ صورة عن قرار الحجز إلى القاضي العقاري لقيد الحجز على محضر التحديد والتحرير. 

المادة 953- على أمين السجل العقاري أن يرسل إلى دائرة التنفيذ في خلال خمسة أيام من تبلغه قرار الحجز بياناً يثبت فيه: 1- تاريخ تسجيل الحجز في السجل اليومي وفي الصحيفة العينية أو في السجل الخاص المتعلق بالعقارات غير الخاضعة لنظام السجل العقاري. 2- خلاصة عن الحقوق والأعباء والحجوز والقيود الاحتياطية المترتبة على العقار. وعلى المختار أن يرسل إلى دائرة التنفيذ في خلال المهلة نفسها بياناً يثبت فيه تاريخ تسجيل الحجز في الدفتر الموجود لديه وخلاصة عن الحقوق والأعباء والحجوز والقيود الاحتياطية المترتبة على العقار غير الخاضع لنظام السجل العقاري. ويكون أيضاً على القاضي العقاري أن يرسل إلى دائرة التنفيذ في خلال المهلة نفسها إعلاماً يتضمن البيانات الواردة في الفقرة السابقة والمدونة في محضر التحديد والتحرير عندما يكون الحجز واقعاً على عقار هو قيد التحديد والتحرير. وعلى أمين السجل العقاري والقاضي العقاري والمختار عند قيام مانع قانوني يحول دون تسجيل الحجز أن يعيدوا الأوراق مع ذكر هذا المانع إلى دائرة التنفيذ التي تبلغ الأمر إلى الحاجز بدون إبطاء، وعليهم أيضاً وضع قيد احتياطي بالحجز. 

المادة 954- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 في خلال خمسة أيام من ورود جواب أمين السجل العقاري أو القاضي العقاري أو المختار المثبت تسجيل الحجز وبعد أن يكون المدين في أي حال قد أبلغ الإنذار وانقضت مهلته يعين رئيس دائرة التنفيذ خبيراً يرافق مأمور التنفيذ إلى مكان العقار ويجري عليه كشفاً بحضور المختار أو أحد أعضاء مجلس الاختيارية أو شاهدين من سكان المحل للتثبت من وصف العقار وتعيين حدوده ومحتوياته وقيمته. وإذا كان هذا العمل يستغرق أكثر من يوم واحد فيجري تباعاً حسب مقتضيات الحال. ينظم مأمور التنفيذ محضراً بوصف العقار ويبلغ نسخة عنه إلى المراجع المذكورة في المادة 952 التي عليها أن تسجل في السجلات أو الدفاتر أو المحاضر الموجودة لديها والمذكورة في تلك المادة إشارة بهذا المحضر وبما يثبته خلافاً للقيود، ولطالب التنفيذ أن يقوم بتسجيل الإنشاءات الجديدة نيابة عن مدينة، وتلحق رسوم التسجيل بنفقات التنفيذ. 

المادة 955- على طالب التنفيذ أن يعجل عند تقديم طلبه سلفة كافية لتسديد نفقات الكشف ونفقات الخبرة حسب تقدير رئيس دائرة التنفيذ. 

المادة 956- إذا تعدد طالبو التنفيذ على عقار واحد كان للأسبق في تسجيل حجزه حق الأولوية في ملاحقة التنفيذ. ومع ذلك يجوز لمن كان لاحقاً في تسجيل حجزه أن يطلب من رئيس دائرة التنفيذ في عريضة يقدمها إليه ولأسباب جدية أن يأذن له في الحلول محل الأسبق في التسجيل للسير في الإجراءات. ويكون قرار الرئيس قابلاً للطعن بالطرق التي يطعن بها في الأوامر الصادرة على العرائض. 

المادة 957- كل دائن يصبح منذ تسجيل حجزه أو اشتراكه في الحجز في الصحيفة العينية أو في دفتر المختار أو في السجل الخاص المتعلق بالعقارات غير الخاضعة لنظام السجل العقاري أو في محضر التحديد والتحرير طرفاً في المعاملة التنفيذية. كما يصبح أيضاً طرفاً في هذه المعاملة، منذ إبلاغه أحد إجراءاتها، كل صاحب حق عيني أو دائن مسجل. 

المادة 958- بمجرد تسجيل الحجز أو الاشتراك فيه على الوجه المذكور في المادة السابقة يكتسب الحاجز أو المشترك حقاً عينياً على العقار المحجوز. 

المادة 959- لا تسري على الحاجزين والمشتركين في الحجز اعتباراً من تسجيل كل حجز واشتراك فيه على الوجه المبين في المادة 957: 1- تصرفات المنفذ عليه التي من شأنها نقل ملكية العقار أو تجزئته أو إنشاء حق عيني عليه إلا إذا قام ذوو العلاقة قبل إجراء البيع بإيداع مبلغ كاف لتسديد ديون هؤلاء الدائنين وملحقاتها وبإبلاغهم الإيداع. وتكون هذه المبالغ محجوزة ومخصصة لإيفاء ديونهم دون غيرهم. وعلى رئيس دائرة التنفيذ، بعد انقضاء خمسة أيام على تبليغ الدائنين المذكورين الإيداع وعدم تقديم اعتراضات من أي منهم، أن يشطب الحجز، وله بناء على طلب المودع أن يخفض المبالغ المودعة إلى المقدار الحقيقي للديون وأن يعيد ما زاد على ذلك إلى المودع. ينظر رئيس دائرة التنفيذ في الاعتراضات على الإيداع وفي طلب تخفيض المبالغ المودعة وفق الأصول المتبعة في القضايا المستعجلة. 2- الإيجارات التي يعقدها المنفذ عليه إلا إذا كانت لا تؤدي إلى حق تمديد ولا تتجاوز مدتها سنة في المباني وثلاث سنوات في الأراضي الزراعية وكانت مقترنة بإذن رئيس دائرة التنفيذ الذي يتخذ التدابير اللازمة لحفظ بدلات الإيجار لتلحق بالثمن عند التوزيع. 

المادة 960- عقود الإيجار والمخالصات عن الإجارة والتفرغ عنها وعن بدلاتها الخالية من الغش والموثقة بتاريخ صحيح قبل تسجيل الحجز تكون نافذة في حق الحاجزين والمشتركين في الحجز والمشتركين بالمزاد وذلك بدون إخلاف بالقواعد المختصة بالسجل العقاري. 

المادة 961- يترتب على تسجيل الحجز حبس إيرادات العقار وثماره اللاحقة للتسجيل وجعلها غير قابلة لأي حجز غير عقاري. وتلحق هذه الإيرادات والثمار بالثمن عند التوزيع. 

المادة 962- يكون بدل الإيجار أو نصيب المالك في المزارعة محجوزاً تحت يد المستأجر أو المزارع بصفة محجوز لديه دون حاجة لأي إجراء سوى التنبيه على هذا الأخير بعدم الدفع للمدين. ولمأمور التنفيذ أن يوجه التنبيه أثناء أو فوق إجرائه الكشف على العقار. ولرئيس دائرة التنفيذ، بناء على طلب الدائن أو المدين، أن يأمر بإيداع البدلات المستحقة لدى مصرف مقبول. 

المادة 963- إذا لم يكن العقار مؤجراً أو مسلماً لمزارع فيعتبر المدين حارساً له وملزماً بحفظه وبتسليمه إلى دائرة التنفيذ لبيعه ومسؤولاً عن ثماره التي يجنيها ما عدا ما كان منها لازماً لمعيشته ومعيشة عائلته. وإذا كان المدين ساكناً فيه فله البقاء بدون بدل، ويجوز لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ أن يخرج العقار من يد المدين إذا كان يخشى تلفه أو سوء استعماله، وفي هذه الحالة يمكنه أن يخصص من ريع العقار مبلغاً للمدين لمساعدته على معيشته يتناسب مع حالته. 

المادة 964- لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ أن يأذن بناء على طلب ذوي العلاقة بحصاد المحصولات وحتى الثمار غير المدنية وبيعها بالطريقة المناسبة وإيداع الثمن في مصرف مقبول. 


*القسم الثاني - تنظيم دفتر شروط البيع*

المادة 965- يضع مأمور التنفيذ بناء على طلب الحاجز دفتر شروط البيع في خلال ثمانية أيام من تاريخ تسجيل محضر وصف العقار الذي قام بتنظيمه ويذكر فيه: 1- خلاصة الأعمال السابقة. 2- بيان العقارات المحجوزة ومشتملاتها وما لها من حقوق وما عليها من أعباء وفق قيود السجل العقاري أو وفق دفتر المختار أو السجل الخاص بالعقارات غير الخاضعة لنظام السجل العقاري أو محضر التحديد والتحرير الكائن لدى القاضي العقاري والمستندات المبرزة ووفق محضر وصف العقار. 3- شروط البيع وبدل الطرح كما يحدده رئيس دائرة التنفيذ على أساس ستة أعشار القيمة المقدرة بها العقارات. 

المادة 966- يرسل مأمور التنفيذ في خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ وضع دفتر الشروط أخباراً إلى المدين وإلى كل صاحب حق عيني أو دائن مسجل على العقار وكل دائن أصبح طرفاً في الإجراءات يكلفه به الحضور إلى الدائرة للاطلاع على دفتر الشروط، وبيان ملاحظاته عليه بموجب عريضة يودعها لدى مأمور التنفيذ، أو الطعن فيه بطريق اعتراض مبني على بطلان واقع في المعاملة التنفيذية لعيب في الشكل أو في الأساس، وذلك ضمن مهلة خمسة أيام من تاريخ التبليغ في كل من الحالتين المذكورتين. وتراعى أحكام المادة 850 عندما يكون التنفيذ مبنياً على سند. ويعود لكل من تبلغ الأخبار أن يطلع في الدائرة على الملاحظات المقدمة وأن يبدي تعليقه عليها قبل صدور القرار بشأنها. ويبلغ الاعتراض للخصوم ويدعون إلى جلسة للنظر فيه أمام رئيس دائرة التنفيذ. 

المادة 967- بعد انقضاء عشرة أيام من تاريخ آخر تبليغ للإخبار الجاري وفق أحكام المادة السابقة، ينظر رئيس دائرة التنفيذ في الملاحظات السابقة، بدون لزوم دعوة الخصوم ويجري على أساسها عند الاقتضاء تعديل دفتر الشروط. ويكون قراره بشأن هذه الملاحظات باتاً دونما حاجة إلى أي تبليغ. وينظر رئيس دائرة التنفيذ، بعد انقضاء المهلة المذكورة، بالاعتراض المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة وفق الأصول المقررة للنظر في مشاكل التنفيذ. 

المادة 968- يصبح دفتر الشروط مبرماً وغير قابل للتغيير إذا انقضت المهلة المعينة في المادة 966 دون تقديم ملاحظات أو اعتراض عليه أو بعد صدور القرار المشار إليه في الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة. ويسقط عندئذ حق من ابلغ الأخبار بتقديم أي طعن يتعلق بإجراءات التنفيذ الحاصلة، كما يسقط حق بائع العقار المحجوز الذي أبلغ الأخبار بإقامة أية دعوى بإلغاء البيع. ولا يكون للطعن المتعلق بالحق أساس الحجز أي تأثير في تلك الإجراءات، وذلك مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 850. غير أنه كان قد انقضى أكثر من سنتين على التخمين ولم تحصل بعد المزايدة، جاز لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ، أياً كان المرجع القضائي الذي قرر التخمين، أن يقرر إعادة إجرائه وفق الأسعار الرائجة، تلقائياً أو بناء على طلب أحد ذوي العلاقة. وفي حال تقرير ذلك لا يجوز البيع بثمن ينقص عن ستة أعشار القيمة التخمينية الجديدة كما لا يجوز بيع العقار الذي استحالت قسمته عيناً بالمزاد العلني بثمن ينقص عن القيمة التخمينية الجديدة. وعند الاقتضاء يعدل رئيس دائرة التنفيذ دفتر الشروط لجهة تعيين بدل الطرح على الأساس المذكور ولا يبلغ هذا التعديل إلى أحد. وفي حال عدم تقدم مزايدين تطبق أحكام المادة 976 فقرة 2. تطبق أحكام الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة فوق نشر هذا القانون على المعاملات التنفيذية كافة بما فيها المعاملات العالقة. 


*القسم الثالث - جلسة المزايدة*

المادة 969- يضع مأمور التنفيذ خلاصة دفتر الشروط بصيغة إعلان يذكر فيه: 1- هوية المنفذ والمنفذ عليه ومقام كل منهما. 2- تاريخ الحجز وتاريخ تسجيله في السجل العقاري أو السجل الخاص المتعلق بالعقارات غير الخاضعة لنظام السجل العقاري أو دفتر المختار أو محضر التحديد والتحرير لدى القاضي العقاري، ومقدار الدين المطلوب. 3- بيان العقار أو العقارات المحجوزة وبدل الطرح المعين لكل منها. 4- موعد المزايدة بالشهر واليوم والساعة ومكان إجرائها المعينين بقرار من رئيس دائرة التنفيذ. 5- النفقات الواجب دفعها علاوة على البدل كما يقدرها رئيس دائرة التنفيذ. 

المادة 970- يأمر رئيس دائرة التنفيذ بنشر الإعلان في صحيفتين يوميتين يعينهما وفي الجريدة الرسمية ويلصقه في الأماكن الآتية: 1- اللوحة المعدة للإعلانات لدى دائرة التنفيذ. 2- مقام المنفذ عليه. 3- أبواب العقارات المحجوزة أو لوحات مثبتة فيها وظاهرة للخارج. 4- باب دار البلدية وعند عدم وجودها باب منزل المختار في منطقة وجود العقار. 5- ساحة المدينة أو البلدة. لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ عند الضرورة أن يزيد عدد النشرات أو ينقصه بناء على طلب ذوي العلاقة. 

المادة 971- يجب أن تتم معاملة الإعلان بالنشر واللصق قبل موعد جلسة المزايدة بعشرة أيام على الأقل. ويجوز أن يعهد إلى مختاري القرى بلصق الإعلانات في المحلات المحددة لها. 

المادة 972- يثبت النشر بإبراز نسخة عن عدد الصحيفة المتضمن الإعلان ويثبت اللصق بشهادة من مأمور التنفيذ أو المباشر أو مختار البلدة. 

المادة 973- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يترتب على كل راغب في الاشتراك بالمزايدة: 1- أن يودع باسم رئيس دائرة التنفيذ قبل المباشرة بالمزايدة لدى صندوق الخزينة أو أحد المصارف المقبولة مبلغاً موازياً لبدل الطرح أو يقدم كفالة مصرفية تضمن هذا المبلغ. 2- أن يعين مقاماً مختاراً له في نطاق الدائرة إذا لم يكن له مقام فيه أو لم يسبق له أن عين مقاماً مختاراً فيه، وإلا اعتبر قلم الدائرة مقاماً مختاراً له، هذا ما لم يكن ممثلاً بمحام حيث يعد مكتبه مقاماً مختاراً له ويجوز إبلاغه فيه أينما وجد هذا المكتب. 

المادة 974- يعفى من موجب الإيداع أو الكفالة الدائن الذي لا يقل مقدار دينه عن بدل الطرح وإذا قلت قيمة دينه عن هذا البدل فيلزم بإيداع الفرق أو بتقديم كفالة به، كل ذلك بشرط ألا يتقدم عليه دائن آخر من أصحاب الامتياز أو يشاركه دائن آخر. 

المادة 975- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 تعقد جلسة المزايدة علناً أمام رئيس دائرة التنفيذ في دائرته أو في محل آخر يستنسبه، ولا يباشر بها إلا بناء على طلب حد الدائنين الحاجزين أو المشتركين في الحجز أو المسجلين من أصحاب حق الأولوية المتوافرة في دينه الشروط القانونية للتنفيذ أو أحد المدينين أو من انتقل إليه العقار مثقلاً برهن أو تأمين أو امتياز مسجل، وينادي المباشر بالبيع مردداً قيمة بدل الطرح. كل زيادة ولو باطلة تسقط الزيادة التي سبقتها. 

المادة 976- يقرر رئيس دائرة التنفيذ إحالة المبيع إلى الزائد الأخير الذي عرض الثمن الأعلى بعد انقضاء خمس عشر دقيقة أو إلى صاحب العرض الأسبق في حال تساوي العروض. إذا لم يتقدم أحد للشراء يؤجل البيع لمدة تتراوح بين شهر وشهرين ويخفض بدل الطرح. وتجري عندئذ معاملة الإعلان مجدداً على أساس البدل المخفض. وعلى رئيس دائرة التنفيذ أن يكرر هذا العمل إلى أن يتقدم راغب للشراء. 

المادة 977- يجوز لكل من اشترك بالمزايدة وقام بموجب الإيداع أو الكفالة ولم يكن الزائد الأخير، أن يسحب المال المودع أو الكفالة فور انتهاء جلسة المزايدة. 

المادة 978- إذا لم يقم المشتري في المزايدة، في خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ صدور قرار الإحالة، بإيداع كامل الثمن باسم رئيس دائرة التنفيذ في صندوق الخزينة أو أحد المصارف المقبولة، يحدد رئيس التنفيذ جلسة جديدة للبيع، وتعاد إجراءات الإعلان والنشر ويذكر فيها بوجه خاص العقار أو العقارات موضوع الإحالة الأولى والثمن الذي تمت به هذه الإحالة والشخص المحال إليه. فإذا تقدم في الجلسة الجديدة من قبل الشراء مع زيادة العشر وكان مصحوباً بكامل الثمن بما فيه الزيادة المذكورة أو بكفالة مصرفية معادلة، أعيدت المزايدة على أساس هذا الثمن. وإذا لم يتقدم أحد للزيادة بالعشر كان للمشتري الأول، في الجلسة نفسها، أن يودع الثمن الذي تمت به الإحالة إليه مع النفقات الناجمة عن تأخره، وإلا وجبت إعادة المزايدة فوراً إلى عهدته. ولا يعتد في هذه الجلسة بأي عرض غير مصحوب بكامل قيمته أو بكفالة مصرفية معادلة. يترتب على صدور قرار الإحالة في المزايدة بالعشر أو في المزايدة الجارية على عهدة المشتري الناكل إلغاء حقوق هذا الأخير وإقامة المشتري الجديد مقامه بوجه رجعي. ويجب أن يتضمن قرار الإحالة في المزايدة الجارية على عهدة المشتري الناكل إلزام هذا الأخير بفرق الثمن مع النفقات الإضافية التي تسبب بها، أما الزيادة في الثمن فلا يستفيد منها. 

المادة 979- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 يجوز لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ أثناء جلسة المزايدة، وبناء على طلب المدين، أن يأخذ في الاعتبار مركز هذا الأخير والحالة الاقتصادية فيؤجل البيع مدة تتراوح بين شهرين وستة أشهر بشرط أن يسلف المدين لصالح جميع الدائنين الحاجزين والمشتركين في الحجز والمسجلين من أصحاب حق الأولوية المتوافرة في دينهم الشروط القانونية للتنفيذ الفائدة عن المدة الممنوحة والنفقات المدفوعة. ولا يجوز تجديد هذا التأجيل إلا برضى الدائنين المذكورين. 

المادة 980- على رئيس دائرة التنفيذ أن يقرر تأجيل البيع سنة واحدة بناء على عريضة يقدمها المدين إليه قبل خمسة أيام على الأقل من موعد البيع يثبت فيها أن صافي ريع أمواله عن هذه المدة يكفي لتسديد المبالغ المستحقة لجميع الدائنين المذكورين في المادة السابقة. ويمكن لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ أن يتخذ التدابير اللازمة لحفظ هذا الريع. 

المادة 981- يوقف البيع لأحد الأسباب الآتية: 1- صدور قرار عن مرجع قضائي مختص بوقف التنفيذ. 2- ارتكاز التنفيذ على قرار تحكيمي مطعون فيه مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 797، أو على سند مدعى تزويره جزائياً. 3- عدم قيام أحد الأشخاص المذكورين في المادة 975 بطلب البيع في جلسة المزايدة. 4- وفاة المدين قبل جلسة المزايدة إذا أبلغت هذه الوفاة إلى الحاجزين والمشتركين في الحجز، ويستمر وقف البيع حتى إبلاغ الورثة الموعد الجديد للمزايدة. 5- إفلاس المدين إذا لم يكن بين الحاجزين أو المشتركين في الحجز أو الدائنين المسجلين صاحب امتياز خاص أصر على الاستمرار في البيع. 

المادة 982- القرارات القاصرة على تجيل البيع أو وقفه لا تقبل أي طعن. 

المادة 983- معدلة وفقا للقانون 529 تاريخ 20/6/1996 يترتب على صدور قرار الإحالة: 1- قيام المشتري بالموجبات الملقاة على عاتقه وعلى الأخص دفع الثمن والرسوم والنفقات بدون حاجة لإنذار أو طلب، وذلك في خلال عشرين يوماً من تاريخ صدور القرار، فتودع دائرة التنفيذ المبالغ المدفوعة إليها أحد المصارف المقبولة. 2- اعتبار المشتري مالكاً بالنسبة للمنفذ عليه ولمن كان طرفاً في الإجراءات وتمكينه من إخلاء العقار بواسطة دائرة التنفيذ رضاء أو جبراً من المنفذ عليه في خلال خمسة أيام من تاريخ إبلاغه إنذار بالإخلاء من دائرة التنفيذ وفي حال عدم حضور المنفذ عليه أو تمنعه عن تسلم الأشياء والأموال العائدة له والموجودة في العقار، تسلم هذه الأشياء إلى حارس قضائي. ويبلغ الأمر إلى المنفذ عليه لأجل أخذ تلك الأشياء في مهلة ثلاثة أيام وإلا تباع بالمزاد العلني ويحفظ محصول البيع في صندوق الخزينة أو مصرف مقبول أمانة لصاحبه بعد حسم نفقات الحفظ. 3- سقوط حق من أبلغ الدعوة للاطلاع على دفتر شروط البيع بتقديم أي طعن يتعلق بالإجراءات اللاحقة لانبرام دفتر الشروط هذا. 

المادة 984- يحق للمنفذ عليه في خلال عشرة أيام من صدور قرار الإحالة أن يودع صندوق الخزينة أو مصرفاً مقبولاً مبلغاً كافياً لإيفاء جميع الديون والمصاريف، ويترتب على هذا الإيداع زوال قرار الإحالة ورفع الحجز. 

المادة 985- على دائرة التنفيذ، بعد انقضاء المهلة المعينة في المادة السابقة وانبرام قرار الإحالة ودفع المشتري الثمن والرسوم، أن تطلب تسجيل قرار الإحالة في السجل العقاري أو في دفتر المختار أو في السجل الخاص المتعلق بالعقارات غير الخاضعة لنظام السجل العقاري أو في محضر التحديد أو التحرير الكائن لدى القاضي العقاري. 

المادة 986- يترتب على التسجيل المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة نقل الملكية بالنسبة للغير وتطهير العقار من قيود الرهن والتأمين والامتياز التي تكون للأشخاص الذين أبلغوا الدعوة للاطلاع على دفتر شروط البيع. 

المادة 987- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 لا يقبل قرار الإحالة الاعتراض إنما يقبل الاستئناف في خلال خمسة أيام من تاريخ صدوره للأسباب التالية: 1- العيب في إجراءات المزايدة أو في صيغة القرار. 2- صدوره بعد رفض وقف التنفيذ عندما يكون واجباً. 3- مخالفة القانون في منازعة فرعية تناولها قرار الإحالة إذا كان من شأنها التأثير في صحة الإجراءات. ويكون قرار الإحالة قابلاً للإبطال خلال مدة مرور الزمن على الحق المسند إليه طلب الإبطال على أن لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات من تاريخ صدوره، وذلك بدعوى أساسية تقام أمام المحكمة المختصة ممن لم يكن طرفاً في المعاملة التنفيذية. 


*القسم الرابع - الإنابة في إجراءات التنفيذ*

المادة 988- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 إذا أهمل طالب التنفيذ لأي سبب كان القيام بالإجراءات في المهل القانونية أو متابعتها، جاز لكل دائن أصبح طرفاً فيها أو لدائن آخر بسند تنفيذي تتوافر في دينه الشروط القانونية للتنفيذ. أن يستحضره أمام رئيس دائرة التنفيذ لسماع الحكم بإحلاله محله في حق متابعة التنفيذ. وعلى الرئيس أن ينظر في الطلب وفق الأصول المتبعة في القضايا المستعجلة، ولا يحول دون استجابته عرض المنفذ وتعهده باستئناف الإجراءات، ولا ترد للدائن المتقاعس المصاريف التي أنفقها إلا بعد صدور قرار الإحالة. 

المادة 989- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 20 تاريخ 23/3/1985 إذا تنازل الدائن المنفذ عن حقه أو عن معاملة التنفيذ فلكل دائن آخر كان طرفاً في التنفيذ وتتوافر في دينه الشروط القانونية للتنفيذ أن يتابع الإجراءات من النقطة التي وصلت عليها دون حاجة لقرار إنابة. 


*الباب السادس - معاملة توزيع الثمن*

المادة 990- إذا كان البيع من الأموال التي تسجل الحقوق المتعلقة بها في سجل خاص، ترتب على طالب التنفيذ، بعد البيع الجاري بناء على حجز تنفيذي على منقول ودفع الثمن أو بعد تسجيل قرار الإحالة المنصوص عليه في المادتين 985 و 986، أن يبرز إفادة من المرجع المختص تبين وضع ذلك البيع وما عليه من حقوق وأعباء حتى تاريخ حصول البيع أو الإحالة. يمكن لأي من باقي الأطراف في المعاملة التنفيذية إبراز الإفادة المشار إليها في الفقرة الأولى. 

المادة 991- إذا كان الثمن المتحصل من بيع الأموال المحجوزة كافياً لتسديد النفقات وسائر الديون العائدة للحاجزين والمشتركين في الحجز والدائنين المسجلة أسماؤهم وأصحاب الامتياز الذين أعلنوا أنفسهم لدائرة التنفيذ قبل البيع، فعلى مأمور التنفيذ أن يدفع إلى كل منهم حقه الثابت في خلال مهلة أقصاها عشرة أيام من تاريخ البيع ودفع الثمن فيما يختص بالأموال التي لا تسجل الحقوق المتعلقة بها في سجل خاص أو من تاريخ إبراز الإفادة المذكورة في المادة 990 فيما يختص بباقي الأموال، فيسلمه حوالة على صندوق الخزينة أو المصرف حيث أودع المال ويسلم ما تبقى إلى المدين. لا يشترك في معاملة التوزيع إلا الدائنون المذكورون في الفقرة السابقة. 

المادة 992- إذا لم يكن الثمن كافياً لإيفاء الحقوق على الوجه المبين في المادة السابقة، على دائرة التنفيذ أن ترسل خلال خمسة أيام من تاريخ البيع ودفع الثمن أو من تاريخ إبراز الإفادة المذكورة في المادة 990، أخباراً إلى الدائنين المشار إليهم في الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة تكلفهم به وجوب تقديم طلب إيفاء ديونهم مع مستنداتها وذلك في خلال عشرة أيام من تسلمهم الأخبار. لا يشترك في معاملة توزيع الثمن إلا من تقدم من الدائنين المذكورين بطلب الإيفاء في خلال هذه المهلة. على مأمور التنفيذ أن يضع في خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ تسلمه آخر طلب للإيفاء مشروعاً للتوزيع معتمداً ترتيب الأولوية على الوجه الآتي: 1- نفقات التنفيذ. 2- الديون المقترنة بحق امتياز أو رهن أو تأمين مع مراعاة مراتبها. 3- الديون العادية بالنسبة لمقدارها. 

المادة 993- فور وضعه مشروع التوزيع، يدعو مأمور التنفيذ ذوي العلاقة بمن فيهم المدين للحضور أمامه، بموجب وثيقة تبليغ أو كتاب مضمون مع إشعار بالاستلام، وهذه الدعوة يجب أن تصل إليهم قبل الموعد المحدد بثلاثة أيام على الأقل، فيعرض عليهم مشروعه فإذا وافقوا عليه يصبح مبرماً وإذا وافقوا على جزء منه يبرم الاتفاق الجزئي وينفذ فوراً لصالح من يستفيد منه. وإذا رفضه أحدهم تحال القضية إلى رئيس دائرة التنفيذ للنظر فيها في خلال خمسة أيام بعد دعوة المنفذ عليه والدائنين بالطريقة وفي المهلة المحددتين فيما تقدم. وإذا رد الاعتراض وكان المعترض متعسفاً في اعتراضه تعرض للمطالبة أمام المرجع المختص بفوائد التأخير على سبيل التعويض وللغرامة المنصوص عليها في المادة 11 من هذا القانون. 

المادة 994- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
لا يترتب على تخلف أحد الدائنين عن الحضور أمام مأمور التنفيذ منع التسوية الرضائية إلا إذا كانت لا تضمن أداء حقه كاملاً. وفي هذه الحالة يعتبر تخلفه رفضاً وتحال القضية إلى رئيس دائرة التنفيذ الذي يمكنه أن يحكم على المتخلف بغرامة تتراوح بين عشرين ألفا ومايتي ألف ليرة لبنانية ما لم يبد عذراً مقبولاً. 

المادة 995- بعد أن يستمع رئيس دائرة التنفيذ إلى أقوال المنفذ عليه والدائنين يقر اللائحة النهائية ويعين لكل منهم المبلغ العائد له. ويكون قراره قابلاً للاستئناف في مهلة خمسة أيام من تاريخ صدوره، ولا يخضع القرار الاستئنافي لطلب التمييز ولا ينفذ قرار التوزيع إلا بعد انبرامه. 

المادة 996- لرئيس دائرة التنفيذ أن يجمع إدارياً في معاملة توزيع واحدة المبالغ الحاصلة من حجوز واقعة على جملة عقارات للمدين، مع مراعاة الحقوق العائدة للدائنين بالنسبة إلى كل عقار. 


*الباب السابع - حبس المدين*

المادة 997- يجوز للدائن أن يطلب حبس مدينه الذي يرفض تسديد أحد الديون التالية، مع مراعاة ما تنص عليه قوانين أخرى: 1- التعويض المحكوم به بسبب جرم جزائي أو جرم مدني والنفقات القضائية المتعلقة بدعوى هذا التعويض. 2- التعويض المحكوم به للقاضي وللدولة بنتيجة رد الدعوى المقامة على هذه الأخيرة بشأن المسؤولية الناجمة عن أعمال القضاة. 3- دين النفقة المحكوم به. وكل قسط منه يعتبر ديناً مستقلاً. 4- البائنة والمهر المؤجل المحكوم بهما للزوجة. 

المادة 998- يجوز أيضاً حبس المحكوم عليه بتسليم ولد قاصر في حال الامتناع عن تسليمه. 

المادة 999- يصدر القرار بحبس المدين فيما يختص بديون النفقة والبائنة والمهر المؤجل وبتسليم الولد القاصر عن رئيس دائرة التنفيذ، ويصدر عن النيابة العامة فيما يختص بجميع الديون الأخرى التي يجوز الحبس من أجلها بموجب أحكام هذا القانون أو القوانين الأخرى. 

المادة 1000- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم رقم 2411 تاريخ 7/5/1992 والمرسوم رقم 3800 تاريخ 6/9/2000 
تكون مدة الحبس فيما يتعلق بجميع الديون المشار إليها في المادة السابقة بنسبة يوم عن كل عشرين ألف ليرة لبنانية من الدين ولواحقه على أن لا يتعدى أقصاها ستة أشهر. وتكون مدة حبس المحكوم عليه بتسليم ولد قاصر ستة أشهر على الأكثر. 

المادة 1001- يقدم طلب الحبس إلى دائرة التنفيذ المختصة بتنفيذ الحكم أو إلى النيابة العامة الاستئنافية. وعلى رئيس دائرة التنفيذ أو النائب العام أن يصدر قراره بعد التحقق من نكول المدين عن التنفيذ بالرفض الصريح أو بانقضاء مهلة خمسة أيام على إنذاره، ويجوز إنقاص هذه المهلة لدين النفقة أو لموجب تسليم القاصر على أن لا تقل عن يوم واحد. 

المادة 1002- يجوز للمدين أن يعترض على قرار حبسه لدى رئيس دائرة التنفيذ في مواجهة الدائن إذا كانت شروط الحبس غير متوافرة. 

المادة 1003- لا يطبق الحبس على: 1- من كان سنه أقل من خمس عشرة سنة أو أكثر من خمس وستين سنة عند التنفيذ باستثناء حالة الحبس من أجل تسليم قاصر. 2- المدين المفلس أثناء معاملات الإفلاس أو المدين طالب الصلح الواقي. 3- زوج الدائن أو فروعه وأصوله لغير الديون المعينة في الفقرتين 3 و 4 من المادة 997 ولغير موجب تسليم الولد القاصر المنصوص عليه في المادة 998. 4- الحامل حتى انقضاء شهرين بعد الوضع وأم الوليد حتى بلوغه السنة من عمره. 

المادة 1004- لا يمكن تنفيذ الحبس بحق الزوجين معاً متى كان لهما ولد ينقص سنه عن خمس عشرة سنة. 

المادة 1005- ينفذ الحبس بواسطة النيابة العامة ويطبق على المدين نظام السجن المفروض على الموقوفين بمادة جنحة وتكون نفقات الإعاشة على الدولة، على أن يبقى لها حق الرجوع بها على المدين. 

المادة 1006- يمكن استمرار الحبس بعد انقضاء مدته من أجل دين جديد وذلك بناء على طلب الدائن نفسه أو دائن آخر. 

المادة 1007- ينتهي الحبس: 1- بتسديد الدين أو بطلب الدائن. 2- بتقديم المدين كفيلاً مليئاً يضمن إيفاء الدين خلال ثمانية أيام. 3- ببلوغ المدين الخامسة والستين من عمره. وإذا تمنع الكفيل عن الدفع في المهلة المذكورة كان للدائن أن ينفذ عليه بدون حاجة لحكم أو يطلب حبس المدين الأصلي مجدداً. 

المادة 1008- لا يحول العفو العام دون حبس المدين ولا يسقط الدين بتنفيذ الحبس، ما لم يرد نص مخالف. 


*الباب الثامن - تنفيذ الأحكام والسندات الأجنبية*

*القسم الأول - في تنفيذ الأحكام الأجنبية*

المادة 1009- تعد أجنبية، بالمعنى المقصود بهذا الباب، الأحكام الصادرة باسم سيادة غير السيادة اللبنانية. 

المادة 1010- لا تنفذ الأحكام الأجنبية في لبنان بوسائل التنفيذ على الأموال أو الإكراه على الأشخاص إلا بعد اقترانها بالصيغة التنفيذية وفقاً للشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب. على أنه يجوز، قبل اقتران الحكم الأجنبي بالصيغة التنفيذية، أن يتخذ وسيلة ثبوتية أو مستنداً لإجراءات احتياطية كالقيد الاحتياطي العقاري والحراسة القضائية وطلب وكيل التفليسة الديون التي لها أو تدخله في دعاوى المفلس والحجز الاحتياطي وحجز الاستحقاق والحجز لدى الغير ويقوم طلب الصيغة التنفيذية مقام دعوى إثبات الحجز أو دعوى صحة الدين. 

المادة 1011- لا تخضع لهذا القانون الأحكام الأجنبية الصادرة عن القضاء الجزائي أو الإداري إلا إذا تضمنت إلزامات ذات طابع مدني وفيما يعود لهذه الإلزامات فقط. 

المادة 1012- تنتج الأحكام الأجنبية المتعلقة بالأهلية وبالأحوال الشخصية والقرارات الأجنبية الصادرة عن القضاء الرجائي مفاعيلها حكماً في لبنان دون اقترانها بالصيغة التنفيذية شرط ألا تكون موضوع نزاع. تعتبر من إجراءات التنفيذ بالمعنى المقصود بالمادة 1010 إجراء القيود أو تصحيحها أو ترقين الإشارات المدونة في سجلات الأحوال الشخصية اللبنانية. 

المادة 1013- يقدم طلب الصيغة التنفيذية لحكم أجنبي بالطريقة الرجائية بموجب عريضة إلى رئيس محكمة الاستئناف المدنية التابع لها مقام المدعى عليه أو مسكنه أو محل وجود الأموال المراد التنفيذ عليها وإلا فلرئيس محكمة استئناف بيروت المدنية، فيصدر الرئيس قراراً على العريضة بقبول الطلب أو برفضه. وفي حال صدور القرار بقبول الطلب وإعطاء الصيغة التنفيذية يحق للمتضرر الاعتراض عليه أمام محكمة الاستئناف في مهلة ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغه هذا القرار أو إجراء من إجراءات تنفيذه. وإذا كان الحكم المعطى الصيغة التنفيذية قضائياً ولم يكن معجل التنفيذ فإن مهلة طعن الخصم توقف التنفيذ كما يوقفه الطعن المقدم في خلال المهلة. وفي حال رفض الطلب يحق للطالب الاعتراض على قرار الرفض في مهلة خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ التبليغ أمام محكمة الاستئناف. يخضع القرار الاستئنافي لطرق الطعن التي تخضع لها القرارات الصادرة عن محاكم الاستئناف. 

المادة 1014- تمنح الصيغة التنفيذية للحكم الأجنبي إذا توافرت فيه الشروط التالية مجتمعة: أ- أن يكون صادراً عن قضاة مختصين بحسب قانون البلد الذي صدر فيه شرط ألا يكون اختصاصهم مقرراً بالنظر إلى جنسية المدعي فقط، وفي حال صدور حكمين أجنبيين باسم سيادتين مختلفتين في موضوع واحد وبين ذات الخصوم، تمنح الصيغة التنفيذية للحكم الذي يتفق وقواعد القانون اللبناني للاختصاص الدولي. ب- أن يكون اكتسب قوة القضية المحكوم بها والقوة التنفيذية في الدولة التي صدر باسمها. وغير أنه يمكن منح الصيغة التنفيذية للأحكام الرجائية وللأحكام المؤقتة التي أصبحت قابلة للتنفيذ في الدولة المعينة. ج- أن يكون المحكوم عليه قد أبلغ الدعوى التي أدت إلى الحكم وتأمنت له حقوق الدفاع. د- أن يكون صادراً باسم دولة تسمح قوانينها بتنفيذ الأحكام اللبنانية على أراضيها بعد التدقيق فيها أو بعد إعطائها الصيغة التنفيذية. هـ- أن لا يحتوي على ما يخالف النظام العام. 

المادة 1015- لا يجوز للمحكمة اللبنانية التي رفع إليها طلب الصيغة التنفيذية أن تعيد النظر في أساس الحكم الأجنبي بناء على طلب المدعى عليه إلا في إحدى الحالات التالية: أ- إذا ثبت أن الحكم صدر بالاستناد إلى وثائق اعتبرت أو أعلنت كاذبة بتاريخ لاحق لصدوره. ب- إذا اكتشفت بعد صدور الحكم، وثائق حاسمة حال أحد الأطراف دون إبرازها. ج- إذا وجد تناقض في الفقرة الحكمية. د- إذا ثبت أن قوانين الدولة التي صدر باسمها الحكم الأجنبي توجب إعادة النظر في أساس الأحكام اللبنانية قبل إعطائها الصيغة التنفيذية. 

المادة 1016- على المحاكم اللبنانية أن ترفض الصيغة التنفيذية في الحالات التالية: أ- إذا كان قد صدر بذات النزاع الذي أدى إلى صدور الحكم الأجنبي، حكم نهائي عن القضاء اللبناني بين ذات الأطراف. ب- إذا كانت لا تزال عالقة أمام القضاء اللبناني دعوى بذات النزاع وبين ذات الخصوم تقدمت بتاريخ سابق للدعوى التي اقترنت بالحكم الأجنبي. 

المادة 1017- على الفريق الذي يطلب إعطاء حكم أجنبي الصيغة التنفيذية أن يبرز: أ- نسخة مصدقة حسب الأصول عن الحكم الأجنبي مستجمعة الشروط التي تثبت صحته وفقاً لقانون البلد الذي صدر فيه الحكم. ب- المستندات التي من شأنها أن تثبت اكتساب هذا الحكم القوة التنفيذية في البلد الذي صدر فيه. ج- نسخة مصدقة عن الاستحضار الموجه إلى الفريق الذي تخلف عن حضور المحاكمة وعن وثيقة تبليغه أوراق المحاكمة إذا كان الحكم صادراً بالصورة الغيابية. د- ترجمة مطابقة لأصل المستندات المدرجة أعلاه ومصدقة وفقاً لأحكام القانون اللبناني. 

المادة 1018- للمحكمة أن تمنح الصيغة التنفيذية للحكم بكامله أو لناحية جزئية منه متى كانت هذه الناحية قابلة للانفصال عن النواحي الأخرى، وليس لها أن تدخل عليه أي تعديل من شأنه أن يوسع مداه سواء بالنسبة للموضوع أو بالنسبة للخصوم. 

المادة 1019- يجوز أثناء النظر في طلب الصيغة التنفيذية الإدلاء بما يكون قد طرأ بعد صدور الحكم الأجنبي من أسباب ووسائل دفاع. 

المادة 1020- للقاضي اللبناني، أثناء النظر في دعوى معروضة عليه، أن يعطي الحكم الأجنبي مفاعيله عند التذرع به لديه متى تحققت الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادتين 1014 و 1015 من هذا القانون. وله أن يمنح هذا الحكم الصيغة التنفيذية إذا طلبها أحد الفريقين صراحة. تطبق هذه القواعد على الأحكام الأجنبية المتعلقة بالأهلية والأحوال الشخصية وعلى الأحكام الأجنبية الصادرة عن القضاء الرجائي. 

المادة 1021- تطبق أحكام هذا الباب على الدعاوى الرامية إلى إعلان عدم سريان الأحكام الأجنبية سواء تقدمت بصورة مباشرة أو في مجرى دعوى عالقة أمام المحاكم اللبنانية. 

المادة 1022- يتمتع الحكم الأجنبي الحائز على الصيغة التنفيذية بالقوة التنفيذية التي تتمتع بها الأحكام اللبنانية ويفيد من طرق تنفيذ هذه الأحكام. 


*القسم الثاني - في إعطاء الصيغة التنفيذية للسندات الأجنبية القابلة للتنفيذ*

المادة 1023- باستثناء السندات المثبتة لحق شخصي أو عيني والتي يبقى تنفيذها خاضعاً لأحكام المواد 847 و 856، لا تكون السندات الرسمية الأجنبية قابلة للتنفيذ في لبنان إلا بناء على قرار صادر وفقاً لأحكام المادة 1013. 

المادة 1024- لا تمنح الصيغة التنفيذية للسند الرسمي الأجنبي إلا إذا توافرت الشروط التالية مجتمعة وهي: أ- صدور السند عن الموظف الرسمي المختص حسب أحكام القانون الذي منحه الصلاحية. ب- تنظيم السند المذكور في الشكل المنصوص عليه في قوانين البلد الذي نظم فيه. ج- عدم انطواء السند على ما يخالف النظام العام. د- اقترانه بالقوة التنفيذية حسب قوانين البند الذي نظم فيه. 


*الباب التاسع - أحكام ختامية*

المادة 1025- ينشأ لدى قلم الغرفة الابتدائية الناظرة في القضايا المدنية سجل للشركات المدنية تنظم طريقة مسكه وتحدد مفاعيل قيوده بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير العدل. ينظم السجل التجاري والسجل الخاص التابع له المنشآن لدى الغرفة الابتدائية الناظرة في القضايا التجارية بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير العدل ينشأ سجل تجاري مركزي مع سجل خاص تابع له لدى الغرفة الابتدائية الناظرة في القضايا التجارية في بيروت وينظم بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير العدل. تطبق أحكام هذه المادة فور نشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية. 

المادة 1026- جميع نصوص هذا القانون المتضمنة تحديداً لمبالغ نقدية يجوز تعديلها بالنسبة لهذه المبالغ بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير العدل. ويجوز أيضاً خلال مدة ثمانية عشر شهراً من تاريخ نشر هذا القانون إدخال أي تعديل عليه لا يمس الجوهر وذلك بمرسوم يتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير العدل. 

المادة 1027- على المحاكم التي أصبحت بموجب أحكام هذا القانون غير مختصة بنظر القضايا العالقة أمامها، أن تحيل هذه القضايا إدارياً إلى المحاكم المختصة. 

المادة 1028- إن الأحكام التي تكرس مبادئ معترفاً بها يكون لها طابع تفسيري، ولها هذا الطابع خصوصاً أحكام المواد 5 بند (3) و 7 و 368 و 373 و 527 بفقرتيها و 557. 

المادة 1029- إن القواعد الجديدة الواردة في باب التحكيم لا تطبق على الاتفاقيات أو الخصومات أو القرارات التحكيمية السابقة لتاريخ العمل بهذا القانون. 

المادة 1030- تلغى القوانين التالية: - قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية الصادر بالمرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 72 تاريخ 1 شباط 1933 مع تعديلاته. - قانون الإجراء العثماني. - المواد 31 إلى 98 و 148 من قانون التنظيم القضائي الصادر في 16/10/1961 مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 30 من قانون الإيجارات الصادر في 9/9/1982. - القانون المتعلق بتنفيذ العقود والتعهدات الخطية الصادر في 4/5/1968. - القانون رقم 73/67 تاريخ 19/12/1967 المتعلق بتنفيذ الأحكام والقرارات التحكيمية والسندات الأجنبية. وتبقى ملغاة النصوص التي ألغتها القوانين الآنفة الذكر. كما تلغى جميع الأحكام المخالفة لهذا القانون أو التي لا تتفق مع أحكامه والأحكام الأخرى السابقة التي ورد مضمونها فيه، باستثناء النصوص التي احتفظ القانون بمراعاتها صراحة والنصوص الواردة في قوانين أخرى والمنظمة لأصول تنفيذ خاصة تحصيلاً لأنواع معينة من الديون أو المنظمة لإجراءات حجز أو بيع أنواع خاصة من الأموال، لا سيما: - قانون التجارة البرية والمرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 11 تاريخ 11 تموز 1967 المختص بالمؤسسة التجارية. - قانون التجارة البحرية. - قانون الطيران. - القانون الصادر بتاريخ 20 أيار 1935 والمختص ببيع المركبات السيارة والآلات الزراعية والصناعية ديناً لمواعيد معينة. - القانون رقم 13/78 تاريخ 24 نيسان 1978 المختص بتحديد أصول تحصيل أموال الصندوق الوطني للضمان الاجتماعي. - المرسوم الاشتراعي رقم 46 تاريخ 20 تشرين الأول 1932 المختص بعقد رهن المنقولات. - المرسوم رقم 780 تاريخ 12 آذار 1971 المعدل بالمرسوم رقم 8949 تاريخ 25 أيلول 1974 والمختص بتحديد شروط حجز واحتجاز المركبات. - القرار رقم 2385 تاريخ 17 كانون الثاني 1924 المعدل بقانون 31 كانون الثاني 1946 والمختص بنظام حقوق الملكية التجارية والصناعية. تراعى أحكام قانون إزالة الشيوع الصادر في 6 آذار 1982. 

المادة 1031- تعتبر أرقام مواد قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية الواردة في نصوص القوانين الأخرى مستبدلة حكماً بأرقام مواد هذا القانون المقابلة لها. كما أن النصوص القانونية الأخرى التي تحيل إلى نصوص قوانين أدخلت قواعدها في مواد هذا القانون، تعتبر حكماً أنها تحيل إلى هذه المواد الأخيرة. 

المادة 1032- تعتبر ملحقة بهذا القانون جميع نصوص المعاهدات والاتفاقات الدولية المتضمنة قواعد خاصة بأصول المحاكمة أو باختصاص محاكم أو مراجع قضائية أو بأصول التنفيذ أو قواعد إثبات. 

المادة 1033- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الاشتراعي 2 تاريخ 26/1/1985 مع مراعاة أحكام المواد 761 و 931 و 968 و 1025 و 1026 فقرة 2 يعمل بهذا القانون ابتداء من أول تموز سنة 1985 مع الاعتداد بفترة تطبيقه ما بين أول كانون الثاني 1985 وتاريخ العمل بهذا المرسوم الاشتراعي.

----------

